# Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related: Hogan Twitter Fun



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

he not listed as a superstar. not on the hall of fame section. no longer listed as a judge for Tough Enough. and absolutely zero merchandise on wwe shop

Wonder what happened.

UPDATED:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...of-wwe-distancing-themselves-from-....-...../



> As noted, WWE removed all ..... mentions from their website, removed his merchandise from WWE Shop and he's been pulled as a judge on WWE Tough Enough. *They even dropped the "Axelmania" gimmick for Curtis Axel that was a parody of ......*


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/WWE_Issues_Statement_on_...._......html

ANOTHER UPDATE:



> - WWE issued the following statement on .... ....., to Jimmy Traina of FOX Sports:
> 
> 
> “WWE terminated its contract with ..... ...... (aka .... .....). WWE is committed to embracing and celebrating individuals from all backgrounds as demonstrated by the diversity of our employees, performers and fans worldwide.”
> ...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624455981603250177


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

What?? Why?!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Here we go guys, get your guesses in early: what do you think he did?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

what the hell happened? 

I am guessing he probably wanted more TV time or something and we know he wanted 1 more match in the WWE but they wouldn't let him... was that reason or WWE are just being assholes again, and trust me the way WWE have been the last few weeks I wouldn't put it past them


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

I wonder if something is about to come out with his whole Gawker lawsuit. That's the only reason I could see this happening.

EDIT:Oh but I forgot where I am so fuck being logical, I'll try and come up with a reason why it's Vince McMahon's fault for being an evil satan worshipper.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Whatever it is, both sides will eventually kiss and make up. :draper2


----------



## BigbyDolph (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Yea, they'll prob make up in the end, but if not, it doesn't really bother me..

Can't take away the fact that guys like hogan, roddy, and bret gave big life to WWE, specially hogan, with his WM matches. But hogan isn't the most faithful dog in the pack, so I can see why WWE would easily remove him from their merch, etc.. over an argument or whatever happened.. hope the guy didn't perform some.. ya know... heinous act or anything.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



> When the National Enquirer releases audio of the Hulkster dropping the N-word so liberally that insiders are saying "there's no coming back from this."
> 
> There's no link, there are about 100 people who know about this right now. But before you delete this thread... trust me. My rep on these boards is not for posting bullshyt


http://www.thecoli.com/threads/tomo...e-will-sever-all-ties-with-hulk-hogan.339842/

https://twitter.com/ShakeThemRopes/status/624461401923416064


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

huh...that's really strange. You'd think they'd at least keep his merchandise around so that they could make money from it. Whatever it is, it must be a pretty big deal.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Typical. A week before they come to Oz. Fuckfuck.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

well shit


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Another petty falling out to put with the rest for this company.

Wonder who will take over as judge on Tough Enough.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Never liked the man. The only good thing about him is that a picture of his makes me hungry for spaghetti.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Must have been pretty bad for them to remove him of everything.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Lets just hope John Cena is next, cause I can think of 101 reasons why I would kick Hulk off Tough Enough.

Chances are, he is just a prick who wants it all, but overall he is really boring at Tough Enough. No one needs his approval, go back to TNA Hulk.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Hogan refused to job for Cena 

:maury


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

So he said the n word? Surely it must be more than that. If that's the case better fire the whole roster and everyone behind the cameras too becasue everyone has said it one time or another. Again there has to more to this story. 

Long live Hulkamania. Hulk needs WWE and WWE needs Hogan.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

So, ultimately, racism will be what kills Hulkamania...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



> Dave Meltzer @davemeltzerWON
> WWE web site told a few hours ago to remove all references to him. That's all I know so far.


yeah guessing something in that Gawker shit is making Vince wash his hands from Hogan.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Hulk Hogan is a fucking trainwreck. Stay out of trouble you dumbshit and stop pissing WWE off. It's the only reason you are even allowed to do what the fuck you want.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Adios, Hulkster.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> So he said the n word? Surely it must be more than that. If that's the case better fire the whole roster and everyone behind the cameras too becasue everyone has said it one time or another. Again there has to more to this story.
> 
> Long live Hulkamania. Hulk needs WWE and WWE needs Hogan.


There is a difference between saying it behind cameras compared to it being recorded to where the public is going to hear it. Plus, WWE is a public traded company. They can't have this publicity along with concussion lawsuits.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



KingLobos said:


> Hulk Hogan is a fucking trainwreck. Stay out of trouble you dumbshit and stop pissing WWE off. It's the only reason you are even allowed to do what the fuck you want.


Um he's anything but a trainwreck. He's doing damn well to be exact.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Because Vince never said the N word before





So much hypocrisy in this company!


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

He wanted the gold sucka, they came for him Ni**a :vince3


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Rumor is there's a recording of him liberally using the n-word about to be released today


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Antetokounmpo said:


> http://www.thecoli.com/threads/tomo...e-will-sever-all-ties-with-hulk-hogan.339842/


:wow

Can't say I'm surprised. Racism doesn't fly in 2015.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Sarcasm1 said:


> There is a difference between saying it behind cameras compared to it being recorded to where the public is going to hear it. Plus, WWE is a public traded company. They can't have this publicity along with concussion lawsuits.


Agreed but hell didn't Vince say it ON camera? Lol. Booker did too, Hogan we coming for you ni**a lol.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

So he wont be appearing at the Australia house shows? Well that's shit!

PS Racist piece of shit


----------



## iAmHarry (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*






1:55. Vince's PC reaction doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

So what, they're just going to remove him from everything WWE? Never. He's a part of wrestling history. He is wrestling! Still the most recognized wrestler in the world.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

And yet Michael Hayes is still employed there.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Fuck that

I guess we're not getting the Hulkster in Oz next month..


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> Um he's anything but a trainwreck. *He's doing damn well to be exact*.


:ha


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

I still don't see what erasing him from everything will do, the man is fucking Hilk Hogan, its not exacally a jobber we're talking here, this man is the defining figure head of wrestling! You cant erase that lol. You can try and I am, sure WWE will but it only proves WWE's totally stupidity.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Party's over grandpa.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



iAmHarry said:


> 1:55. Vince's PC reaction doesn't surprise me at all.


If this is the tape that they're talking about, and not a new one, it seems weird that they waited at least three years to get worried about it. He's not saying it in a hateful manner either. Most of it is quoting.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



KingLobos said:


> :ha


Is he not? Please tell me how he's not. He's still highly successful and yes that greedy no good whore took a lot from him but he is still worth a fortune.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> So what, they're just going to remove him from everything WWE? Never. He's a part of wrestling history. He is wrestling! Still the most recognized wrestler in the world.


It is relatively easy to rewrite history in WWE :supercena


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

can't wait to hear this recording lmfao

hogan the scumbag. sure he revolutionized wrestling, twice possibly, and was always entertaining....but he's a piece of shit off the set


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

This is... something else. I know Hogan has been in over his head for a long while, but this is way out there. Vince cutting ties with Hogan? Never thought I'd ever see that.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



iAmHarry said:


> 1:55. Vince's PC reaction doesn't surprise me at all.


Was that it!?!?! 

It was mentioned in quoting Booket T? OMG I thought he was trying to offend someone lol this is way out of context for WWE to fire someone over! Vince said it in far worse taste, someone fire that man instead.!






Or is this Vinces say of saying "I'm not racist look I fired THE biggest star for even mentioning the word" So many facepalms.


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624448337094307840
WTF does that mean?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Embracer said:


> It is relatively easy to rewrite history in WWE :supercena


Sorry but not when it's Hogan.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



TheDevilsPimp said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624448337094307840
> WTF does that mean?


Cool he's sounding like the Warrior lol.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



TheDevilsPimp said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624448337094307840
> WTF does that mean?


It means he's about to get "Donald Sterling'ed" allegedly.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Batz said:


> This is... something else. I know Hogan has been in over his head for a long while, but this is way out there. Vince cutting ties with Hogan? Never thought I'd ever see that.


He already done it twice...


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



ellthom said:


> Was that it!?!?!
> 
> It was mentioned in quoting Booket T? OMG I thought he was trying to offend someone lol this is way out of context for WWE to fire someone over! Vince said it in far worse taste, someone fire that man instead.!
> 
> ...


That's not the recording that's an old interview that was already out


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Sack the world-famous Hulk Hogan for saying ...... even after Michael Hayes was kept after he said it right to the face of one of the company's longest-tenured talents and Vince himself casually calling Cena "my ******" on live TV while Booker and Sharmell were only a few feet away from them.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



iAmHarry said:


> 1:55. Vince's PC reaction doesn't surprise me at all.


You're kidding me. Over THIS?? He said nothing wrong!

I have to believe that there is more to the story.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Antetokounmpo said:


> http://www.thecoli.com/threads/tomo...e-will-sever-all-ties-with-hulk-hogan.339842/
> 
> https://twitter.com/ShakeThemRopes/status/624461401923416064


Wow. This is insane! WTF Hogan...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



JY57 said:


> yeah guessing something in that Gawker shit is making Vince wash his hands from Hogan.


what's this about gawker?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

For those missing the links Antetokounmpo has posted:









http://www.thecoli.com/threads/tomo...e-will-sever-all-ties-with-hulk-hogan.339842/










https://twitter.com/ShakeThemRopes/status/624461401923416064


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> Is he not? Please tell me how he's not. He's still highly successful and yes that greedy no good whore took a lot from him but he is still worth a fortune.


What has he been doing? There's a reason Hulk wants a match at his age at this upcoming WM, and it's not for the love jack, I can tell you that much. 

Don't be surprised if he runs back to TNA after this little scuffle with WWE.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Melrose92 said:


> So he wont be appearing at the Australia house shows? Well that's shit!
> 
> PS Racist piece of shit


Really? Quit being so ignorant, watch the video does that sound racist to you?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> Really? Quit being so ignorant, watch the video does that sound racist to you?


Might not be the video in question.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Well that new found relationship was short lived.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> Really? Quit being so ignorant, watch the video does that sound racist to you?


That's not even the actual video though.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> You're kidding me. Over THIS?? He said nothing wrong!
> 
> I have to believe that there is more to the story.


Once again this isn't the recording, this is just a separate interview that's been out for years


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sack the world-famous Hulk Hogan for saying ...... even after Michael Hayes was kept after he said it right to the face of one of the company's longest-tenured talents and Vince himself casually calling Booker "my ******" on live TV.


WWE double standards again....


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Mister Abigail said:


> Might not be the video in question.



Very very true. In my opinion it can't be.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



hou713 said:


> Once again this isn't the recording, this is just a separate interview that's been out for years


Correct that's why I said there has to be more to the story.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*










Serves that piece of shit right. Hulk is the scum of the earth, I hope he's done for good, I hope he doesn't get another job period. Forget about the entertainment part.

Whatever happened to Booker T by the way?


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Quick, check to see if there is an enclosed pool area at his house, and if so see if any dogs are inside.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

On a related note, I wonder what this will mean for Curtis "Axelmania" Axel?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



KingLobos said:


> What has he been doing? There's a reason Hulk wants a match at his age at this upcoming WM, and it's not for the love jack, I can tell you that much.
> 
> Don't be surprised if he runs back to TNA after this little scuffle with WWE.


It's an easy paycheck with WWE, I'd do the same thing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Glad they're done with him, always hated Hogan and wanted him to be forgotten.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Rybotch said:


> Serves that piece of shit right. Hulk is the scum of the earth, I hope he's done for good, I hope he doesn't get another job period. Forget about the entertainment part.
> 
> Whatever happened to Booker T by the way?


What do you mean what happened with Booker T? You mean regarding that incident?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Oh and kiss Hogan goodbye from WWE 2k16 

:duck


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Glad they're done with him, always hated Hogan and wanted him to be forgotten.


Lol he will be remembered forever so good luck with that.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

I hope Rock and Austin don't go this crazy 20 years from now


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



wonder goat said:


> On a related note, I wonder what this will mean for Curtis "Axelmania" Axel?


Well, that gimmick is done


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



KingLobos said:


> Oh and kiss Hogan goodbye from WWE 2k16
> 
> :duck


I was thinking the same damn thing right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> Lol he will be remembered forever so good luck with that.


Sadly, you're right. I just hope that the younger generations see him as less of a legend and more of a crazy old man, like they do Flair.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Hogan's a piece of shit. this just proves it even more.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Well Tough Enough is going to be a lot more fun with Ric Flair judging :flair4


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

So is Hogan getting the Benoit treatment for being a racist? Ha, this shouldn't be as funny as it is.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Curtis Axel stays taking L's


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

TNA probably won't even touch Hogan.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Fuck WWE. Hulk Hogan is the GOAT. I don't give a fuck if he said the N word. I use it all the time and it's my right to do so.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Damn they got him all the way outta here :lmao

Hogan is, was, and forever will be a POS. So whatever.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Watch the crowd chant "We want Hogan" just to piss them off ?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



donne said:


> Hogan's a piece of shit. this just proves it even more.


What proves it? Speculation? Do you not understand that right or wrong this is something that these guys all say when the cameras are off? I'm not condoning it but damn. Have you been around men in a locker room, bar amongst friends or a blue collar environment? It's insane, the stuff I hear at work from both white and black guys is mind boggling. I tell my wife some of the things I'm subjected to and she just shakes her head. For WWE to take preemptive measures this leads me to believe that this is unfortunately big.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> Fuck WWE. Hulk Hogan is the GOAT. I don't give a fuck if he said the N word. I use it all the time and it's my right to do so.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



BrettSK said:


> Well, that gimmick is done


Yeah. Hopefully Sandow can move on to something else as well. Macho Mandow doesn't really make sense by itself. Maybe this story will have a silver lining after all...


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

I'm actually relatively impressed that WWE is acting on this before the shitstorm hits. Good job by the PR department.

As far as Hogan goes, this doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



3MB4Life said:


> So is Hogan getting the Benoit treatment for being a racist? Ha, this shouldn't be as funny as it is.


I agree. This is not good for us, for pro-wrestling. WWE can cut ties all they want, people here can vouch for "forgetting him" all they want, but this hurts the business. He's a top star, arguably the most recognizable name. This is gonna hit the entire industry, so lets hope it's not gonna hit hard.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



A$AP said:


> I'm actually relatively impressed that WWE is acting on this before the shitstorm hits. Good job by the PR department.
> 
> As far as Hogan goes, this doesn't surprise me at all.


They don't have a choice. Look around at this ridiculous PC culture all around us. That and they're a publicly traded company. It seems as if the sport of professional wrestling is an after thought to them. Everything is so corporate and squeaky clean now.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Wonder if WWE kicks him out of their HOF.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

I'm pissed off. I wanted to see him at the live tour. It was probably the only chance in my life to see an icon like that.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

I hope they use this opportunity to change up tough enough back to where we get to see training

This is why i hate the idea of sex tapes. Stuff he said in private where he is free to think how he wants and say off the cuff stuff without his knowledge is used against him.

It's bullshit


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Wwe just killed hulkamania.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



foc said:


> Wonder if WWE kicks him out of their HOF.


There's no way!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Hopefully this means Curtis Axel has to stop with his stupid Hogan character now. Thats one positive thing will can come of this.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Wwe just killed hulkamania.


They can try but everyone knows that Hulkamania will never die.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



> *Hulk Hogan/Gawker/FBI Update*
> 
> by David Bixenspan (@davidbix)
> 
> ...


http://www.f4wonline.com/component/...e-of-wrestling-hulk-hogangawker-update-a-more


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Ultimate Warrior is still in the HOF and honored at every opportunity.

WWE so funny. :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

*Glad he is fired. I have never liked him since he believed in his own lies. Hulk Hogan was scum in the past and he is still scum to this day. Good riddance. *


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Hopefully we don't have to see him wrestle at WM now.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

What about the Iron Sheik? He is bat shit crazy and always says racial slurs. What's the issue?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Batz said:


> I agree. This is not good for us, for pro-wrestling. WWE can cut ties all they want, people here can vouch for "forgetting him" all they want, but this hurts the business. He's a top star, arguably the most recognizable name. This is gonna hit the entire industry, so lets hope it's not gonna hit hard.


Oh no, I still think it's funny as fuck but I never thought it would be this funny when I thought about it in my head. This is hilarious, good riddance to bad rubbish. We need less egotistical arseholes in wrestling and Hogan was one of the worst. One of the most deserving people to get canned by WWE and I'm glad he's destroyed his public image. I doubt this is gonna hit the entire wrestling industry, probably just WWE and maybe TNA. Hulk Hogan's gonna get the worst of it though and that's the funniest part.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Karma101 said:


> Hopefully we don't have to see him wrestle at WM now.


They won't get my money then and that was going to be thousands upon thousands of dollars which I realize in the grand scheme of things is nothing but still.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> What about the Iron Sheik? He is bat shit crazy and always says racial slurs. What's the issue?


He's not white. Only white people get in trouble for racial slurs.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Sarcasm1 said:


>


Jerk. I posted this a few pages back. :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Just saw this! :damn Does this mean that Hulkamania, in fact, will *not* live forever?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



3MB4Life said:


> Oh no, I still think it's funny as fuck but I never thought it would be this funny when I thought about it in my head. This is hilarious, good riddance to bad rubbish. We need less egotistical arseholes in wrestling and Hogan was one of the worst. One of the most deserving people to get canned by WWE and I'm glad he's destroyed his public image. I doubt this is gonna hit the entire wrestling industry, probably just WWE and maybe TNA. Hulk Hogan's gonna get the worst of it though and that's the funniest part.


Do you actually read what you post?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



JBLoser said:


>











_*Hulk Hogan just killed off any ounce of Hulkamania left brother!!*_


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Good. 

Bye, Hogan.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Wilder said:


> He's not white. Only white people get in trouble for racial slurs.


ISN'T THAT THE DAMN TRUTH!!

EVERYONE ELSE SEEMS TO GET A FREE PASS, HOW NICE..


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> They won't get my money then and that was going to be thousands upon thousands of dollars which I realize in the grand scheme of things is nothing but still.


Still though it would suck and I don't want to see it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Some more bad news just dawned on me: What does this mean for the greatness that is known as Axelmania?!? D:


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> Do you actually read what you post?


Yeah. Hogan is an egotistical arsehole, I don't like the guy, I think it's funny that he got canned because of his own stupidity and to be honest, are ROH or PWG or other wrestling companies gonna take a hit because some guy they were never involved turned out to be a racist? Doubt it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Fuck off Hogan :dance


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Does Hogan do anything for WWE now beside Tough Enough. Its not like his Wrestling. Easy to fire him.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



3MB4Life said:


> Yeah. Hogan is an egotistical arsehole, I don't like the guy, I think it's funny that he got canned because of his own stupidity and to be honest, are ROH or PWG or other wrestling companies gonna take a hit because some guy they were never involved turned out to be a racist? Doubt it.


Bro everyone in the business is an ego maniac, you damn near have to be!!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Just saw this! :damn Does this mean that Hulkamania, in fact, will *not* live forever?


Hulkamania is dead Shiv. and I personally hope it stays dead.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



donne said:


> Hulkamania is dead Shiv. and I personally hope it stays dead.


Again, NEVER going to happen. He is wrestling and ALWAYS will be.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

His profile and his merchandise have been removed from WWE.com. He's also been removed from the Tough Enough website.

I know the haters are happy he's gone as being on Tough Enough was his way of burying new talent without stepping into the ring. 


I, myself, love seeing Hogan with WWE in any capacity so it's sad to see him go again. I'm guessing he was told he wouldn't be wrestling at Wrestlemania 32 and balked in protest.


*Edit*: Nevermind. Just heard the controversial interview. Poor choices of words from The Hulkster.

- Vic


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



JBLoser said:


> Jerk. I posted this a few pages back. :side:


Sorry, nig... I mean brother.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Booker T was a prophet. :bryanlol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

So this means Hunico will now be a judge on Tough Enough?


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> Bro everyone in the business is an ego maniac, you damn near have to be!!


Most people don't destroy other people's careers to get to the top when they don't deserve it though. Hogan and Cena are the main culprits and that's why I hate them both. And this why it's funny that Hogan is getting Benoit'd for being a fucking idiot. I know a Hogan mark can't see how funny this is but for me, this is one of the funniest things that's happened all year.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



3MB4Life said:


> Most people don't destroy other people's careers to get to the top when they don't deserve it though. Hogan and Cena are the main culprits and that's why I hate them both. And this why it's funny that Hogan is getting Benoit'd for being a fucking idiot. I know a Hogan mark can't see how funny this is but for me, this is one of the funniest things that's happened all year.


Enjoy your tiny fleeting insignificant moment. If I was at the top of my chosen career field I would do absolutely anything to stay on top. Anyone that says otherwise is either a liar or an idiot.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Waiting for the day Cena says a racial slur, that way C-Nation can die forever and everyone can forget that Cena existed


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



A$AP said:


> I'm actually relatively impressed that WWE is acting on this before the shitstorm hits. Good job by the PR department.
> 
> As far as Hogan goes, this doesn't surprise me at all.


WWE went overboard in what ever they did. 
They removed the guy from the Hall of Fame website. Really.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

I can't wait to hear the audio of whatever his scandal is. He's such a moron. After so much shit he was again given handouts by WWE to be a mascot for them, and he couldn't even keep his shit clean long enough to milk that. He deserves every bit of the hate he gets.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

If this means Hogan wont follow in Angle's and Jericho's footsteps and be in Sharknado 4, I am going to be pissed! :cuss:


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> ISN'T THAT THE DAMN TRUTH!!
> 
> EVERYONE ELSE SEEMS TO GET A FREE PASS, HOW NICE..


Yep.... If you're white you get shammed in having successful ancestors


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



@HulkHogan said:


> In the storm I release control,God and his Universe will sail me where he wants me to be,one love. HH


*SIGH*

- Vic


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

On one hand, hypocrisy from WWE considering those still employed and things actually said by their owner, on air, to treat Hogan this way.

On the other though, if it's as bad as it seems to be (this second video) then 100% he deserves to be treated this way. 

If this is the line WWE are going to tread from this day forward, then regardless of their history they're doing it right. 

To be honest, when I saw him trending on Twitter I was thinking the usual 3 things when a famous person randomly trends: Dead, Yewtree or Celebrity Big Brother.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



RockStarDud said:


> WWE went overboard in what ever they did.
> They removed the guy from the Hall of Fame website. Really.


Well first of all, it's a website. So cool it down.

And I don't think they're going overboard at all trying to distance themselves from a racist. This just adds to the long list of Hogan related fuckery that he and his family just can't seem to stay away from. So, yeah, the easiest way to deal with this from a professional standpoint would be to remove any mention of him and terminate any future dealings with him.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> Enjoy your tiny fleeting insignificant moment. If I was at the top of my chosen career field I would do absolutely anything to stay on top. Anyone that says otherwise is either a liar or an idiot.


I am enjoying it, thank you. And if your a greedy, self-obssesed maniac, then power to ya. And I didn't realise this was so insignificant due to the 14 page thread that developed over an hour and the fact you're getting so pissed off about (which makes this whole thing funnier btw)


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



BrettSK said:


>


What does this contribute to the ongoing Hogan discussion at all? Arrive. Drop terrible meme. Leave.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

:fuck

I was planning on buying a Mega Powers t-shirt with my next WWEshop order.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

This really is tragic.

As much as we all like to bag on guys like Hogan and Flair now the fact remains that if it wasn't for guys like that we wouldn't be wrestling fans today when considering just how many people they've inspired to get into the business and all.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Vic Capri said:


> His profile and his merchandise have been removed from WWE.com. He's also been removed from the Tough Enough website.
> 
> I know the haters are happy he's gone as being on Tough Enough was his way of burying new talent without stepping into the ring.
> 
> ...


can you post a link


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

This isn't the first time he's been implicated for racism. Don't forget the fiasco over his Tampa restaurant dress code. :draper2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Damn, they're not playing around, they've already removed the Axelmania costume from Axel's profile page. He's back to his regular look again.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



3MB4Life said:


> I am enjoying it, thank you. And if your a greedy, self-obssesed maniac, then power to ya. And I didn't realise this was so insignificant due to the 14 page thread that developed over an hour and the fact you're getting so pissed off about (which makes this whole thing funnier btw)


Mad? I'm as calm as be. And people at the top are there for a reason. Success is the absolute greatest revenge.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Hulk Hogan ‏@HulkHogan 2h2 hours ago
In the storm I release control,God and his Universe will sail me where he wants me to be,one love. HH


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Chrome said:


> Damn, they're not playing around, they've already removed the Axelmania costume from Axel's profile page. He's back to his regular look again.


Oh thank god for that!


----------



## VinnieVegasFan (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Well, now that it has come crashing down, I have to say, it really does hurt inside.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Oh Hogan. Oh no. Why do childhood heroes always have to end up being such unconscionable pricks?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



BrettSK said:


>


Truth.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

This is why I'd never, ever want to be famous in the age of social media. I'm not racist, homophobic, transphobic, etc. at all. And I do keep it pretty PC because I don't see the use in offending someone. But I'm certain in the past I've said some crazy shit in jest and my name would be smeared to hell and back.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



A$AP said:


> Well first of all, it's a website. So cool it down.
> 
> And I don't think they're going overboard at all trying to distance themselves from a racist. This just adds to the long list of Hogan related fuckery that he and his family just can't seem to stay away from. So, yeah, the easiest way to deal with this from a professional standpoint would be to remove any mention of him and terminate any future dealings with him.


Well considering this is the company that allowed someone to make racists jokes about Del Rio and not get punished.

And its not like they removed The Iron Shiek from the HOF website who calls people a Jew or *** all the time. They also allowed Warrior in the Hall and named an award after him and he went on an Anti-Homosexual rant at a University. 


It addition they still employee Michael PS Hayes after his racist rant.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Reptar said:


> This isn't the first time he's been implicated for racism. Don't forget the fiasco over his Tampa restaurant dress code. :draper2


What's wrong with the dress code?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



redapple said:


> Hulk Hogan ‏@HulkHogan 2h2 hours ago
> In the storm I release control,God and his Universe will sail me where he wants me to be,one love. HH


There's his problem.....he believes in a non-existant god. 

Poor man.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> What's wrong with the dress code?


Do-rags are considered a cultural item by many.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Boss said:


> This is why I'd never, ever want to be famous in the age of social media. I'm not racist, homophobic, transphobic, etc. at all. And I do keep it pretty PC because I don't see the use in offending someone. But I'm certain in the past I've said some crazy shit in jest and my name would be smeared to hell and back.


I was thinking the exact same thing. Social media is a disease.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*






The weird thing is this interview happened 3 years ago. While it was a poor choice on Hogan's part, he wasn't being malicious about it.

- Vic


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Vic Capri said:


> The weird thing is this interview happened 3 years ago. While it was a poor choice on Hogan's part, he wasn't being malicious about it.
> 
> - Vic


I keep hearing that that isn't the one.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Boss said:


> Do-rags are considered a cultural item by many.


Gotcha! 

In his defense it is his restaurant so therefore his rules I assume. Do-rags are fine but if you're going to go out in public at least respect others and don't have your pants hanging off your ass. That's not a black or white thing but rather a poor style choice. The worst is these kids nowadays that sag skinny jeans, lol omg it's horrendous.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Vic Capri said:


> The weird thing is this interview happened 3 years ago. While it was a poor choice on Hogan's part, he wasn't being malicious about it.
> 
> - Vic


I'm not sure this is the one that they are talking about, actually. I read somewhere else that this is a different interview.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> Mad? I'm as calm as be.


I feel like all this disagrees with that statement but whatever.



Heath V said:


> They won't get my money then and that was going to be thousands upon thousands of dollars which I realize in the grand scheme of things is nothing but still.





Heath V said:


> There's no way!





Heath V said:


> ISN'T THAT THE DAMN TRUTH!!
> 
> EVERYONE ELSE SEEMS TO GET A FREE PASS, HOW NICE..


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


> And people at the top are there for a reason. Success is the absolute greatest revenge.


And is getting fired and erased from history for being a racist prick part of this grand "revenge" plan? Hogan's at the top for being in Rocky, kissing Vince's arse and being able to shout down a mic, not for being a good wrestler.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Oh lord. This can only end well.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Stole this beauty from reddit:



> LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING BROTHER DUDE JACK. WHEN I PICKED UP THE 20,000 POUND ANDRE THE GIANT IN FRONT OF THE BILLION SCREAMING GOOD ARYAN BLUE EYES BLONDE HAIRED WHITE HULKAMANIACS IT SHOWED ME THE TRUE POWER OF A PURE WHITE BLOODLINE BROTHER


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

I'm guessing Hogan is gone for good this time. Even if he publicly apologizes. WWE doesn't want to be at the center of a racism controversy judging by the actions they've taken with removing Hogan merch and profiles from all their websites.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Bet Hogan wanted match with Cena and that Hogan wants to win. They told him Cena would win and he flipped out...

though then again that would mean the doctors would have to medically clear hogan first which they haven't done imo.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*










:tripsscust


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> In his defense it is his restaurant so therefore his rules I assume. Do-rags are fine but if you're going to go out in public at least respect others and don't have your pants hanging off your ass. That's not a black or white thing but rather a poor style choice. *The worst is these kids nowadays that sag skinny jeans, lol omg it's horrendous*.


That is the worst. I don't know how people go out in public like that. I hope for the day that this will finally be considered indecent exposure.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

TSC and WF worlds colliding :mj


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Vic Capri said:


> The weird thing is this interview happened 3 years ago. While it was a poor choice on Hogan's part, he wasn't being malicious about it.
> 
> - Vic


That can't possibly be a reason to remove Hogan from anything. My god that was an overreaction


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



PENTAGON said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao PUNK


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



PENTAGON said:


>


What a night for Punk. He calls Virgil the c-word and now he's really enjoying what's happening to Hogan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Is Tough enough in the can? Is this going to be like TNA and the Hernandez situation? Will they edit around Hogan, but keep the rest of the show intact? :bryanlol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Watching CM Punk get the shit kicked out of him in UFC is going to be so exhilarating. :banderas


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



3MB4Life said:


> And is getting fired and erased from history for being a racist prick part of this grand "revenge" plan? Hogan's at the top for being in Rocky, kissing Vince's arse and being able to shout down a mic, not for being a good wrestler.


Hogan's a great wrestler. One of the best big men ever. Watch his Japan shit. 

Wrestling is about reaction and money. Hogan's matches always got a great reaction from the crowd and he always put asses in seats. 

Nothing beyond that really matters. It's a business


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



PENTAGON said:


>


*Punk must be having one good day/night. First Virgil and now Hogan. Talk about a field day.*unk2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



JBLoser said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao PUNK


Punk! :bow :lmao


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Watching CM Punk get the shit kicked out of him in UFC is going to be so exhilarating. :banderas


won't happen for a while. He'll go at least 3 matches before he gets real competition and gets broken in half.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Whatever the case, glad he's gone. Scum sucking parasite!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



3MB4Life said:


> Yeah. Hogan is an egotistical arsehole, I don't like the guy, I think it's funny that he got canned because of his own stupidity and to be honest, are ROH or PWG or other wrestling companies gonna take a hit because some guy they were never involved turned out to be a racist? Doubt it.



For some reason it will not let me quote your last response to me, I've tried 4 times. Not quite sure what's going on, anyway here is my reapone. 


Perhaps you are confusing shocked mixed with confusion for legit anger? And yes I will not go to Wrestlemania. I have never seen my childhood hero in person becasue my parents were too cheap and didn't give a damn. I am the exact opposite with my children. Hogan, Warrior, Macho Man and Bret were shining lights in my otherwise bad childhood. I do not condone racism and hope this isn't true. We have all had lapses of judgment before and I will personally hold off on judging him until the video is released. I just find a lot of hypocrisy within WWE. Again this must be HUGE to take this kind of preemptive action.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> :tripsscust


:hbk1

Naomi is no longer a top six diva on the show, with the NXT trio coming over...let alone better than Paige and Nikki. I'll take Natalya over her as well.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



foc said:


> What a night for Punk. He calls Virgil the c-word and now he's really enjoying what's happening to Hogan.


Hes an arrogant prick that thinks his shit doesn't stink. Pay him no mind.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



RockStarDud said:


> Hogan's a great wrestler. One of the best big men ever. Watch his Japan shit.
> 
> Wrestling is about reaction and money. Hogan's matches always got a great reaction from the crowd and he always put asses in seats.
> 
> Nothing beyond that really matters. It's a business


He was better in Japan but he still is nowhere near one of the best big men ever. And Justin Beiber and Nicki Minaj get reactions and put asses in seats, they are still shit singers. I'd rather be good at my job than be famous for being shit at it. I may be in a minority on that one but I wouldn't want to be famous for being bad at something. Hogan can sell all the tickets he wants, I'd rather entertain 200 people by being good than have millions call me out on being shit at what I do.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



PENTAGON said:


>


You may no longer be a wrestler, Punk, but you are still GOAT


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



3MB4Life said:


> He was better in Japan but he still is nowhere near one of the best big men ever. And Justin Beiber and Nicki Minaj get reactions and put asses in seats, they are still shit singers. I'd rather be good at my job than be famous for being shit at it. I may be in a minority on that one but I wouldn't want to be famous for being bad at something. Hogan can sell all the tickets he wants, I'd rather entertain 200 people by being good than have millions call me out on being shit at what I do.


Totally agree about Bieber and Nicki lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

@DesolationRow

Let the name of *Hogan* be stricken from every book and tablet, stricken from all pylons and obelisks, stricken from every monument of WWE. Let the name of *Hogan* be unheard and unspoken, erased from the memory of men for all time.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Real Deal said:


> :hbk1
> 
> Naomi is no longer a top six diva on the show, with the NXT trio coming over...let alone better than Paige and Nikki. I'll take Natalya over her as well.


Naomi is a bottom feeder. No doubt.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

*Where's Macho Man when we need him? Didn't he tell us this shit a long time ago?*


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



3MB4Life said:


> He was better in Japan but he still is nowhere near one of the best big men ever. And Justin Beiber and Nicki Minaj get reactions and put asses in seats, they are still shit singers. I'd rather be good at my job than be famous for being shit at it. I may be in a minority on that one but I wouldn't want to be famous for being bad at something. Hogan can sell all the tickets he wants, I'd rather entertain 200 people by being good than have millions call me out on being shit at what I do.



Pathetic

Lots of people think Hogans a bad wrestler but even more think he's a good Wrestler can you honestly name 5 Big Men who were better then him. Besides Taker and Brody?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

A racial tirade? What a shame. There have always been racial tension in the countries bloody history, but what is it with Americans and race lately -- particularly the obsession with African Americans? Holy hell.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

This is a guy who calls his wife brother some I'm not surprised at what he supposed to have said lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Once again another scandal that's more interesting than any current WWE storyline going on atm.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



RockStarDud said:


> Pathetic
> 
> Lots of people think Hogans a bad wrestler but even more think he's a good Wrestler can you honestly name 5 Big Men who were better then him. Besides Taker and Brody?


Hogan wasn't some technical wizard and quite frankly he didn't have to be! I enjoy that style of wrestling so much more than what is presented to is today which are pretty much glorified spot fests. 

Hogan is a Legend and could command a crowd like no other. People don't understand that there is so much more to being a good wrestler other than good technical skills. Those kind of guys are a dime a dozen. Highly talented in the ring but have zero charisma. How many Hulk Hogan's have we had that aren't named Rock or Austin? Very few if any..


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Axelmania


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

@Obfuscation


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Hogan was asked to put over Cena
"He's not ready yet brother"


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

So what happens to Curtis Axel now?


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

This seriously must be a fucking bombshell. Can't imagine what he said, and how this is going to be handled on Tough Enough. 

michaeljacksonpopcorn.gif


----------



## KingRegal (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

What happens to this guy :'-(











Where does he go now??

Axel the Giant.. Bret Axel.. Harley Axel.. Goldaxel.. Chris Jeraxel.. Shelton Baxel.. Rowdy Roddy Paxel... Bubba Ray Daxel.. Wyaxel.. Stone Caxel... The Raxel?????!!!??!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Now I am curious about that audio being released. Hogan must of said something incredibly offensive in order to get the Benoit treatment.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Hogan probably gonna go back and spend his days rubbing lotion on Brooke's ass :Jordan


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



KingRegal said:


> What happens to this guy :'-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Axellence of Execution.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



A$AP said:


> @Obfuscation


^^^
word is that is the exact scenario of why he's being removed rn. lack of clothing in tact & everything.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

*Perhaps he'll go on a show like Larry King Live and beg for forgiveness and then promise to be buried on a hill with slaves.... hey it worked for Dogg the Bounty Hunter.*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

You know I just thought of something and this is the gods honest truth. If social media were around in the 80's, every single wrestler would probably be fired, let that sink in.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Thought I was going to sleep tonight.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> You know I just thought of something and this is the gods honest truth. If social media were around in the 80's, every single wrestler would probably be fired, let that sink in.



Fired? They would all be in jail more likely 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

*HULKAMANIA..,THEN.... NOW.... NOT EVER!*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Just saw this! :damn Does this mean that Hulkamania, in fact, will *not* live forever?


This is the bullet that kills Hulkamania, brother :hogan2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> You know I just thought of something and this is the gods honest truth. If social media were around in the 80's, every single wrestler would probably be fired, let that sink in.


People who are dumb enough to go on racist tirades in public while apart of a global company deserve to be fired.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Whatcha gonna do when Wipemania runs wild on you, brother? :hogan2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



dazzy666 said:


> Fired? They would all be in jail more likely
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Totally agree.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Dang I wonder what happened. To get the Benoit treatment means he gon fuck up big!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Shala's Summertime Massacre said:


> People who are dumb enough to go on racist tirades in public while apart of a global company deserve to be fired.


Pure speculation.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Shala's Summertime Massacre said:


> People who are dumb enough to go on racist tirades in public while apart of a global company deserve to be fired.


Even if they own the company like Donald Sterling! Hopefully Vince goes on one of these tirades so he can get the fuck out and put some competent owners in there.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



IDONTSHIV said:


> *HULKAMANIA..,THEN.... NOW.... NOT EVER!*


Yawn..


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

What a mess Hogan is, and has been for a very long time.

He's not an intelligent person at all. He was shrewd and manipulative as a wrestling businessman, but he's a total moron.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



RockStarDud said:


> Pathetic
> 
> Lots of people think Hogans a bad wrestler but even more think he's a good Wrestler can you honestly name 5 Big Men who were better then him. Besides Taker and Brody?


Bam Bam and Vader (watch their Japan stuff, not only are both guys agile big men, they were solid wrestlers on top of it), Bryan Clarke was a better wrestler than Hogan but he never got a chance to show it when he got dressed up like Adam Bomb and Wrath (what a waste), and then Stan Hansen and Shohei Baba. And I know that even know I named all these guys and you're gonna say they all suck but if we're talking about working a big man style, these guys all did it better than Hogan. Clarke seriously pisses me off because I always think he could have been huge.


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Before we hear this, I think it is important to think about how shitty it is that private conversations are recorded and then can completely destroy someone today. We never truly have a moment that isn't going to potentially be filtered through the PC machine at some point. Racism is scummy, but unless it's him talking about being in favor of bringing back slavery or something similarly horrible, how bad can this be?






Just something to think about. Not just in this instance, but overall in our torches and pitchforks society today.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

So, we'll never get that Hogan/Cena 5 star classic then?


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

I'm really glad I went to that Hogan appreciation show in February.

Damn, Hulkster. You had a nice thing going.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

so does tough enough get cancelled now?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Wonderllama said:


> I'm really glad I went to that Hogan appreciation show in February.
> 
> Damn, Hulkster. You had a nice thing going.


I would have loved to have been there, you're very lucky!


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Still some of his famboys will defend him


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



StarzNBarz said:


> so does tough enough get cancelled now?


I guess not. Most likely Jericho or Austin will be the third judge and Miz or Austin as the host, if Jericho is the new judge.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Booker T bided his time with this one.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



3MB4Life said:


> Bam Bam and Vader (watch their Japan stuff, not only are both guys agile big men, they were solid wrestlers on top of it), Bryan Clarke was a better wrestler than Hogan but he never got a chance to show it when he got dressed up like Adam Bomb and Wrath (what a waste), and then Stan Hansen and Shohei Baba. And I know that even know I named all these guys and you're gonna say they all suck but if we're talking about working a big man style, these guys all did it better than Hogan. Clarke seriously pisses me off because I always think he could have been huge.


I'd agree on Vader. Not sure if I'd classify Hansen as a big man since he's about the size of an average wrestler. 

I'd throw Terry Gordy into the mix. 

But Adam Bomb and Giant Baba. Seriously Giant Baba that guy sucked. He was on Khali status


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

When it comes crashing down and it hurts inside...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



RockStarDud said:


> I'd agree on Vader. Not sure if I'd classify Hansen as a big man since he's about the size of an average wrestler.
> 
> I'd throw Terry Gordy into the mix.
> 
> But Adam Bomb and Giant Baba. Seriously Giant Baba that guy sucked. He was on Khali status


Hansen and Hogan had an absolute classic in the Tokyo Egg Dome.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

 

Dreading this.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> I would have loved to have been there, you're very lucky!


It was a good show. But let me tell you something brother, his ceremony was the very best part of the MSG event. 

Ric Flair, the nWo, and other legends were all there to pay tribute. And it got emotional, man. Flair said some very heartwarming things that almost brought the Hulkster to tears. They ended the whole thing with an epic video tribute and the raising of the Hulk Hogan banner, which was a cool sight to see.

I can't imagine Hogan saying something that would warrant erasing him from existence. I really feel bad for the Hulkster.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

He's the #2 worldwide trend on Twitter, he's trending on Facebook, and is breaking into mainstream news sites.

This is pretty f'ing huge.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



wjd1989 said:


> Dreading this.


Same. 



Wonderllama said:


> It was a good show. But let me tell you something brother, his ceremony was the very best part of the MSG event.
> 
> Ric Flair, the nWo, and other legends were all there to pay tribute. And it got emotional, man. Flair said some very heartwarming things that almost brought the Hulkster to tears. They ended the whole thing with an epic video tribute and the raising of the Hulk Hogan banner, which was a really cool sight to see.
> 
> I can't imagine Hogan saying something that would warrant erasing him from existence.




That is a memory that you will take with you forever. 

I can only imagine how it was seeing that in person.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> Hansen and Hogan had an absolute classic in the Tokyo Egg Dome.


How is that possible when Hogan sucks at Wrestling.

Hogan put on good matches with Bockwinkel, Flair, Savage, Warrior WM6, Rock, Hansen, Muta, Inoki yet people think he can't wrestle. 

Hogan's wrestling was shit because the WWE wanted him to stick to the same formula and they wanted him around for 300 matches a year.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



RockStarDud said:


> How is that possible when Hogan sucks at Wrestling.
> 
> Hogan put on good matches with Bockwinkel, Flair, Savage, Warrior WM6, Rock, Hansen, Muta, Inoki yet people think he can't wrestle.
> 
> Hogan's wrestling was shit because the WWE wanted him to stick to the same formula and they wanted him around for 300 matches a year.


Bro I think he's a tremendous wrestler. After all these years it's his matches with other legends that I Remeber most. Warrior vs Hogan is my favorite match of all time.

And agreed, can you blame them? They didn't want their cash cow taking any unnecessary risks.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

For him to get the Chris Benoit treatment...he must've said something pretty horrible. Do we know if it's an old recording that's only just surfaced? Or is it something new he's said?

The man is a PR disaster - he has a responsibility to his own legacy here, and instead of protecting it, he repeatedly just shits all over it: sex tape, very public divorce, lawsuit around that young man's car accident, and now this.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



IDONTSHIV said:


> When it comes crashing down and it hurts inside...


"I am a real blond Aryan." :mj



(allegedly)


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

They did come after him, after all...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Soul Cat said:


> "I am a real blond Aryan." :mj


:clap That was truly clever.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



wjd1989 said:


> He's the #2 worldwide trend on Twitter, he's trending on Facebook, and is breaking into mainstream news sites.
> 
> This is pretty f'ing huge.


He had a huge Sports Illustrated article dedicated to him in their "Where are they now" series. Of course it's a huge story. Dude is still one of the most popular figures in the world.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Soul Cat said:


> "I am a real blond Aryan." :mj
> 
> 
> 
> (allegedly)


"Fight for the rights of Ku Klux Klan" :bigron


----------



## MmmGorgeous (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

I bet he fucked the bosses daughter...

...Or was that someone else?


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

That Booker T promo is going to reach a new level of legendary after today.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> He had a huge Sports Illustrated article dedicated to him in their "Where are they now" series. Of course it's a huge story. Dude is still one of the most popular figures in the world.


Simply incredible when you think about it, he truly is one of the most recognized names in the whole world.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

That's what he gets. Dumb ass


----------



## You're a humanoid (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



TheDevilsPimp said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624448337094307840
> WTF does that mean?


That sounds like a suicide note.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

13 Pages because Hulk Hogan legal team is still on Gawker's case for posting his homemade porn video? :drake1


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



You're a humanoid said:


> That sounds like a suicide note.


Chills. 

Don't say that, I'd be lying if I didn't think the same thing. :'(


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624476365220241408
Oh God :lol


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



You're a humanoid said:


> That sounds like a suicide note.


Didn't cross my mind or get that impresion until you just mentioned it.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



You're a humanoid said:


> That sounds like a suicide note.


I didn't think of it like that but I hope he doesn't go down that path again.

It would be a real waste of a legacy, even if people don't like him.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

whatever it is hogan has screwed his career and legacy


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

MmmGorgeous said:


> I bet he fucked the bosses daughter...
> 
> ...Or was that someone else?


Not someone else, but everyone else.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Whatever it is, it must be something really fucking crazy and nasty. They didn't just fire him, they removed anything having to do with him.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Wwe_Rules32 said:


> whatever it is hogan has screwed his career and legacy


Don't be silly. He'll always be the biggest legend to ever be in a wrestling ring.


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



wjd1989 said:


> Don't be silly. He'll always be the biggest legend to ever be in a wrestling ring.


Rock and Austin have surpassed him. Hogan sucks dick.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



wjd1989 said:


> Don't be silly. He'll always be the biggest legend to ever be in a wrestling ring.


FACT.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

The way some people are defending or insulting Hulk I expected to eventually read what was actually said. Did I miss it or does nobody actually know? There should be a 0% chance of it being the one that's already posted. He was literally quoting Booker.




Can someone who has the WWE Network keep their eye on it in a couple days? What are they going to fucking do with all of that 80s stuff? This isn't the Warlord it's friggin' Hulk Hogan. I couldn't have said a bigger name.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> What do you mean what happened with Booker T? You mean regarding that incident?


Just in general, maybe I missed it but I don't see him around anymore.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Something tells me is something related that porn tape of Hogan. 

and to think Chyna thought she make her way from Tokyo back to the US over to WWE Headquarters to get a meeting with Triple H, Vince, and Stephanie. :haha


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Yeah1993 said:


> The way some people are defending or insulting Hulk I expected to eventually read what was actually said. Did I miss it or does nobody actually know? There should be a 0% chance of it being the one that's already posted. He was literally quoting Booker.


The one posted was uploaded in 2012 so no, that's not it.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Rybotch said:


> Just in general, maybe I missed it but I don't see him around anymore.


Oh I'm not sure. He was on a recent episode of Swerved I know that but that was proably recorded some time ago.

Isn't he on the ppv pre shows?


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Yeah1993 said:


> The way some people are defending or insulting Hulk I expected to eventually read what was actually said. Did I miss it or does nobody actually know? There should be a 0% chance of it being the one that's already posted. He was literally quoting Booker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, they have Chris Benoit on the Network. If they remove Hogan from it, I can't imagine what the fuck he did.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Man, they have Chris Benoit on the Network. If they remove Hogan from it, I can't imagine what the fuck he did.


If they pull content from the network I'm done. There is so much classic WWF and WCW stuff on there, that's pretty much all I watch.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



TheDevilsPimp said:


> Rock and Austin have surpassed him. Hogan sucks dick.


lol only in the wrestling fan world. Rock is debatable, but to the non-wrestling fans, Hulk Hogan is a far bigger name than Steve Austin.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Yeah1993 said:


> Can someone who has the WWE Network keep their eye on it in a couple days? What are they going to fucking do with all of that 80s stuff? This isn't the Warlord it's friggin' Hulk Hogan. I couldn't have said a bigger name.


Lol if they remove all Hogan related stuff i'm fucking cancelling.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



ellthom said:


> Because Vince never said the N word before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...Vince using the n word back when WWE was TV-14 and it was a bit more acceptable because of shows like The Boondocks in that ratings range, makes it ok for Hogan to say it while being apart of PG programming? Vince saying it was still wrong and racist, but don't even attempt to make this an excuse for Hogan.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

thecoli.com broke.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> Oh I'm not sure. He was on a recent episode of Swerved I know that but that was proably recorded some time ago.
> 
> Isn't he on the ppv pre shows?


Yeah, I saw him on Tough Enough on the early episodes as well. But since then nothing really. Maybe on vacation.

Axelmania is also done it seems. They removed his WWE character. Guess that explains why him and Sandow were inactive for so long. And now Sandow will have to start out fresh with something else as well I'd assume. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Bernas24 (Jun 19, 2014)

*More On The Rumors Of WWE Distancing Themselves From Hulk Hogan - Tape To Be Revealed Soon?*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...of-wwe-distancing-themselves-from-hulk-hogan/



> As noted, WWE removed all Hogan mentions from their website, removed his merchandise from WWE Shop and he's been pulled as a judge on WWE Tough Enough. *They even dropped the "Axelmania" gimmick for Curtis Axel that was a parody of Hogan.*


:grin2:

best thing that ever happened to Axel lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Why are we having a discussion about the N-word on WWE-TV? I believe this has absolutely nothing to do with Hulk Hogan and his sudden departure from WWE. 

Nobody can even name a scenario where saying racially disparaging remarks (particularly the ones against blacks) have cost someone their job in professional wrestling. 

I don't even buy that Hulk Hogan could even be racist. 

Did everyone forget that his daughter Brook Hogan has been dating a black guy for a couple years now.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

Not the Austin and Rock marks. They must be loving this.

There's many variables in pro wrestling, but one constant you can be sure of is this: Hogan is the greatest in ring personality of all-time, the biggest name and star in sports entertainment ever and one of the most recognised names and faces in the world, of the last 50 years.

I wonder if WWE will publicly acknowledge this separation.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*

inb4 Hogan chants on RAW


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Sympy said:


> Michaels and Austin are racists pieces of shit but they get a pass because they used to take it in the ass from Vince.


Ultimate Warrior also had racial slurs, and homophobic.

But he's in HOF and also have an own award...

WTF is going on?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...of-wwe-distancing-themselves-from-hulk-hogan/



> As noted, WWE removed all Hogan mentions from their website, removed his merchandise from WWE Shop and he's been pulled as a judge on WWE Tough Enough. *They even dropped the "Axelmania" gimmick for Curtis Axel that was a parody of Hogan.*


Thread merged and updated with this new info.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Why ?


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



2 Ton 21 said:


> If this is the tape that they're talking about, and not a new one, it seems weird that they waited at least three years to get worried about it. He's not saying it in a hateful manner either. Most of it is quoting.


That's what I think too, he is literally telling stories of bumping into black hip hop artists that called him *****...I don't get it, can it be that bad? He isn't being racist or derogatory with the term. All a bit confusing.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Proably something that was said years ago, jealous and money hungry people got ahold of it all in am attempt to ruin his name.


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Looks like The Hulkster won't break his attendance record after all :lol

He's going to sit at home and watch two greater (and bigger) stars in Austin and Rock break it (Austin most likely the host and Rock the main event)


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

What in the fuck is happening?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Did he kill Linda and Nick?


----------



## Jeth Bollins (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Holy shit the Chris Benoit treatment! WWE can't really think they can just erase Hogan can they? I heard that it had something to do with Hogan dropping the n-word in an interview.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

It can't be because of the Whookid interview. All he's done is quoted people and it was years ago.

I'll wait until some actual facts are presented before making a judgment. If he has been racist then get the pitchforks out, but wait for the actual evidence.


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



krillep said:


> Ultimate Warrior also had racial slurs, and homophobic.
> 
> But he's in HOF and also have an own award...
> 
> WTF is going on?


Only die-hard wrestling fans know about this. EVERYONE is going to know about this Hogan thing. That's the difference. WWE has no choice but to distance themselves from him.


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

Green Light said:


> Did he kill Linda and Nick?


They were already dead inside.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Is Linda McMahon running for senate again?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

So is this turning more into a CM Punk situation (where they just never mention the guy's name or show his face) or a Benoit situation (where they erase him from history pretty much entirely)?


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

And nothing of value was lost apart from the 100's of fantastic cringe moments Hulk created on the mic.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



DJ2334 said:


> So is this turning more into a CM Punk situation (where they just never mention the guy's name or show his face) or a Benoit situation (where they erase him from history pretty much entirely)?


Yeah, well WWE good luck with that :laugh:

- The man is the reason we have Wrestlmania, and is the biggest name in wrestling history, and one of the biggest names in the world.
- Biggest moment in wrestling WM 3 slamming Andre The Giant
- Most epic babyface vs babyface clash Hulk Hogan vs Ultimate Warrior, when even Vince Mcmahon told he was in the crowd, and he cried after the match
- Foundation of the Attitude Era with NWO and the biggest heel turn of all time, that made Vince to step up his game.

And the list goes on and on. Hogan was wrestling. How are they gonne delete him? I don't know.

They have to erase half of WWE history and half of WCW history books.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Looks pretty racist on his end if he used the N word so liberally. From what I heard it's pretty bad, it points to a racial tirade.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*


----------



## IAmNotJericho (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Removing everything about Hogan is so serious, probably there's something more. I mean, WWE has always been very concerned about these matters, racial comments are a big deal, but erasing him totally is too much, I think.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Well let me tell you something brother ..... YAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

This is really odd, yes WWE always disconnect themselves from bad press I understand that but to completely remove Hogan (one of the biggest stars in history) from your site completely seems serious, they even removed him from the HOF section of which I have never seen that happen until now. 
I mean the HOF has numerous performers with a history of negative press , Sunny and Scott Hall say hello but they was not removed. 
If indeed Hogan has been recorded making racist remarks then yes I agree that WWE should cost him his role on Tough Enough and remove his merchandise, Hate and derogatory speech should not be tolerated in today's world.
However regardless I think his HOF profile should remain, you can not erase the man's history and legacy and that just seems silly to pretend he did not exist. 
I would like to think that Hulk has not done anything too bad and that this has been blown out of proportion but we shall see I guess. 
Lol poor Curtis Axel can't catch a break, farewell Meta Powers hello Bushwhackers Mark 2.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Christ, removed from the Hall of Fame section too? must be something pretty big.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f20Z-iGVoP0


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Vic said:


> So...Vince using the n word back when WWE was TV-14 and it was a bit more acceptable because of shows like The Boondocks in that ratings range, makes it ok for Hogan to say it while being apart of PG programming? Vince saying it was still wrong and racist, but don't even attempt to make this an excuse for Hogan.


I don't remember Hogan saying that on WWE TV though. Vince was wrong in saying it was racist. He just failed at being cool is all.

Rollins had pics of his penis leaked online while he's under PG tv so why not fire him? Bryan and Cena talk about sex during interviews under the same PG programming but let's Benoit Hogan for not even using a racist term. Still don't know what he did though.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Well yes wwe should distance themselves from such things. It's not like the chairman ever said it.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



PaigeLover said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f20Z-iGVoP0


Nah, that's not it.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

It is odd that they remove him from so much, so fast. Must be something very very serious.
Dont think a simple N word is enough. Must be a complete N word rant to make WWE erase him this quickly. 

Suprised the reason hasent leaked out yet, if its such a big story.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Dear Hulk Hogan and Donald Trump,
Please start a wrestling promotion


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Marv95 said:


> I don't remember Hogan saying that on WWE TV though. Vince was wrong in saying it was racist. He just failed at being cool is all.
> 
> Rollins had pics of his penis leaked online while he's under PG tv so why not fire him? Bryan and Cena talk about sex during interviews under the same PG programming but let's Benoit Hogan for not even using a racist term. Still don't know what he did though.


Hogan apologist are amazing, yeah let's blame Seth for an ex leaking pics of his dick, because he totally asked for something like that, Cena and Bryan talking about sex in interviews is irrelevant because those questions were likely in relation to Total Divas, which isn't rated PG, nice try though.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Well you wonder who's going to replace the Hulkster, I personal have always loved Hogan and he will be missed


With Hogan gone their are some big shoes to fill and IMO the only people who might be able to fill them are Stone Cold, Ric Flair, and maybe HBK


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Hopefully this means Sandow can drop the Macho stuff now too, since it's pretty pointless without Axelmania.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

R.I.P AXELMANIA :mj2

You will forever be running wild, in the hearts of all the AxelManiacs.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Marv95 said:


> I don't remember Hogan saying that on WWE TV though. Vince was wrong in saying it was racist. He just failed at being cool is all.
> 
> Rollins had pics of his penis leaked online while he's under PG tv so why not fire him? Bryan and Cena talk about sex during interviews under the same PG programming but let's Benoit Hogan for not even using a racist term. Still don't know what he did though.


Why the hell would they fire Rollins for pictures his crazy ex posted online? Why are you comparing sex talk on Total Divas to alleged hate speech? 

Is this a joke post?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



CJ said:


> Hopefully this means Sandow can drop the Macho stuff now too, since it's pretty pointless without Axelmania.


To be honest they'll probably make them both disappear for a while until people forget the gimmick then return them as something fresh!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Readtalkshare are saying its Rock he racially abused.

No idea how reliable they are

http://readtalkshare.com/2015/07/24...ls-the-rock-the-n-word-gets-dropped-from-wwe/

Edit: apparently its a satire site


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



ellthom said:


> To be honest they'll probably make them both disappear for a while until people forget the gimmick then return them as something fresh!


I just hope he's not forever a comedy jobber.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I used to think he actually was black...


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Apparently Hogan killed Benoit's family.


----------



## WWE-MASTER (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

it may have something to do with the sextape


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

If this is work, it's the best one WWE pulled off.

It's soon 20 years from NWO started.

Imagine if this happen at next RAW, following Brock Lesnar joining wih Ziggler, Ambrose and heel Cena the next following months to Wrestlemania.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

Apparently he slept with Stephanie


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*










SUPPOSEDLY ABOUT THE ROCK. TAKE WITH GRAIN OF SALT. NOT VERIFIED.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Cliffy B said:


> Readtalkshare are saying its Rock he racially abused.
> 
> No idea how reliable they are
> 
> http://readtalkshare.com/2015/07/24...ls-the-rock-the-n-word-gets-dropped-from-wwe/


BS, Hogan loves Rock. This website will have some answering to do explaining these "quotes" when they are proven wrong.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I heard a rumour he was approached to do Celebrity Big Brother UK, maybe that's back on now lol.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



PaigeLover said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f20Z-iGVoP0


There's no way in hell that this interview is the cause of all this. I don't believe it for one second.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Hulk Hogan fired over racism that's a huge deal and WWE don't want to be a part of that getting rid of him was for the best. You only have yourself to blame Hulk


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

:rock 

hollywood honky hogan mad cause im countin $$$$$$$$tacks

:rock


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Honestly, if Hogan did say those things directly about The Rock, and proof leaks, then I can see why WWE shut him down. That's irreparable.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

The most horrible take away from this was Axelmania, granted Axel and Sandow weren't used like they should been even though they were over as fuck, but Axel finally found his spot. Macho Mandow and Axelmania as an NXT tag team would have been sick.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I'm pretty sure that Hulk Hogan has enough brains in his head to not say such things about the Rock on camera/ the mic.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

there has to be more to it. Very similar the way celebrities are wiped from existence in the UK when child abuse comes up. Look at Ralph Harris, Gary Glitter and that dude from Lost Prophets. God I hope it isn't anything hat serious!

when children are involved you can kiss your legacy goodbye you aint coming back from that.



Oscirus said:


> I'm pretty sure that Hulk Hogan has enough brains in his head to not say such things about the Rock on camera/ the mic.



Unless he was high/drunk


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I think it's funny :lol Hulk Hogan may be synonymous for Wrestling but he has that kind of trashy attitude which makes him really unsympathetic and I just can't stand him. I respect his achievements, though.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Cliffy B said:


> Readtalkshare are saying its Rock he racially abused.
> 
> No idea how reliable they are
> 
> ...


Now this seems more believable even if it's satire.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

thecoli.com is a really odd website. Basically a bunch of people condemning racism while calling people "f*ggot" and "retard" in the same breath.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Another day another Brother!

Well, I wonder if Hogan merch prices are going to temporarily take a reactionary upturn on EBay..


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Is this why?


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Hogan is no racist, everyone knows it.

Hell, one of his best friend is Dennis Rodman, and he calls Hogan the n-word in italian, (Hogan has italian heritage, and even hispanic, Panama)


----------



## iAmHarry (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I _highly_ doubt the recent allegations are legitimate and I have a feeling that readtalkshare.com is a clickbait site. Either way, I'm ready for the shitstorm.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Big Dog said:


> Is this why?


Don't believe so.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Sounds to me like the WWE are sucking up to the PC crowd again so old Al Sharpspoon & his race baiting cronies don't start their poo flinging at them, FREE SPEECH is FREE SPEECH even if YOU don't like what's being said.


----------



## Jeth Bollins (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

So WrestleMania 3 never happened? Damn.


----------



## iAmHarry (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Big Dog said:


> Is this why?


Nope. Apparently that interview dates back to 2012.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Boss said:


> thecoli.com is a really odd website. Basically a bunch of people condemning racism while calling people "f*ggot" and "retard" in the same breath.


Sounds like your average Call Of Duty or Grand Theft Auto lobby.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Sheik is gonna be so happy when he hears bout this


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Spears said:


> Sheik is gonna be so happy when he hears bout this


I'm basically just waiting on him to wake up and start tweeting.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Lucifer The Dark said:


> Sounds to me like the WWE are sucking up to the PC crowd again so old Al Sharpspoon & his race baiting cronies don't start their poo flinging at them, FREE SPEECH is FREE SPEECH even if YOU don't like what's being said.


This ignorance :booklel

My lord.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

When is the real audio coming out? Who was it again? The National Enquirer?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Removing him even from the HOF site for a racial rant? 

I say he banged either Brooke, Steph or HHH. :grin2:


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Shala's Summertime Massacre said:


> This ignorance :booklel
> 
> My lord.


You use a picture of one of the most racist scumbags in the WWE & you call ME ignorant? I mean it's not like he killed his family is it? he said a word some people think is naughty, Well fuck them.


----------



## dastardly (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

WWE are not handling this well. They need to release a statement ASAP.

Whatever he's done, it's one thing sacking him, it's another thing to sack him and remove his merch. But to give him the full Benoit treatment can only make people think he's done something unconscionably bad. Without a statement, speculation will just run rife and possibly do more damage than whatever it is Hogan is supposed to have done.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

I love the classic dumb person argument about "free speech is a right in this nation, and free speech means free speech, blah, blah..."

Free Speech means you are allowed to say whatever you want. Not that you are free from the reprocussions of what you say.

It's not illegal to say racist shit... But you can absolutely lose your job for it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

If I'm reading this correctly, WWE is Benoiting Hogan because he quoted a black guy saying the 'n' word? :Jordan

Please tell me I'm wrong, because if not the amount of revenue WWE is gonna lose be being overly-PC (yet hypocritical shits, if you cared about racial inequality you wouldn't have fired Del Rio) is ridiculous.

Just do damage control like mature, non-dumbass, and intelligent companies do. Just issue a statement, you do it for fucking everything else.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Jack Thwagger said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, WWE is Benoiting Hogan because he quoted a black guy saying the 'n' word? :Jordan
> 
> Please tell me I'm wrong, because if not the amount of revenue WWE is gonna lose be being overly-PC (yet hypocritical shits, if you cared about racial inequality you wouldn't have fired Del Rio) is ridiculous.
> 
> Just do damage control like mature, non-dumbass, and intelligent companies do. Just issue a statement, you do it for fucking everything else.


:applause


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Jack Thwagger said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, WWE is Benoiting Hogan because he quoted a black guy saying the 'n' word? :Jordan
> 
> Please tell me I'm wrong, because if not the amount of revenue WWE is gonna lose be being overly-PC (yet hypocritical shits, if you cared about racial inequality you wouldn't have fired Del Rio) is ridiculous.
> 
> Just do damage control like mature, non-dumbass, and intelligent companies do. Just issue a statement, you do it for fucking everything else.


I strongly doubt this is about when he dropped the n word in that interview. In my opinion, that was totally innocuous and he was simply quoting someone. He wasn't being racist. This has to be over something much worse than that.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Lucifer The Dark said:


> You use a picture of one of the most racist scumbags in the WWE & you call ME ignorant? I mean it's not like he killed his family is it? he said a word some people think is naughty, Well fuck them.


Well... You see....



Punt said:


> I love the classic dumb person argument about "free speech is a right in this nation, and free speech means free speech, blah, blah..."
> 
> Free Speech means you are allowed to say whatever you want. Not that you are free from the reprocussions of what you say.
> 
> It's not illegal to say racist shit... But you can absolutely lose your job for it.


Thank you for explaining it faster than me.

Get educated please @Lucifer The Dark


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I wonder if it's a Bill Cosby situation where he drugged some bishs


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

So Hulk racially abused Dwayne Johnson wow seeing those comments are bad there's no coming back from that Hulk


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



deanambroselover said:


> So Hulk racially abused Dwayne Johnson wow seeing those comments are bad there's no coming back from that Hulk


Apparently that was just bullshit from a satire website.


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, WWE is Benoiting Hogan because he quoted a black guy saying the 'n' word? :Jordan
> 
> Please tell me I'm wrong, because if not the amount of revenue WWE is gonna lose be being overly-PC (yet hypocritical shits, if you cared about racial inequality you wouldn't have fired Del Rio) is ridiculous.
> 
> Just do damage control like mature, non-dumbass, and intelligent companies do. Just issue a statement, you do it for fucking everything else.


So... it's okay to say the n-word just because an African-American said it? I do agree though on your Del Rio point.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

This is more than dropping the n word once in an interview. There's no way he gets completely erased for something so small.

Whatever this is, hulks fucked up and fucked up bad. And if (when) it comes out, we can judge if the punishment is justified. 

I'm not fussed he's gone to be honest. I stopped caring about hulk after wcw, i tune out whenever he makes an appearance.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Punt said:


> I love the classic dumb person argument about "free speech is a right in this nation, and free speech means free speech, blah, blah..."
> 
> Free Speech means you are allowed to say whatever you want. Not that you are free from the reprocussions of what you say.
> 
> It's not illegal to say racist shit... But you can absolutely lose your job for it.


Sure. 

There is a difference though between losing your job and getting Benoited. 

WWE gave him the full treatment. 

I think a racial rant as bad as it might have been is not enough. WWE would distance themselves from Hogan´s comments and just fire him from Tough Enough. It´s not something that would even bother a lot of advertisers or customers and would be forgotten in four weeks.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

' However, there is another website that claims they heard a snippet from the alleged Hogan audio that is going around. MediaTakeout.com, which has been the source of some crazy rumors over the years but has also reported credible stories, says they heard part of the audio and called it "disgusting, there can be no doubt that Hulk Hogan is a racist." They allege that the tape was discovered during Hogan's lawsuit with Gawker, which backs up other rumors we've heard. They add that it was sold to the National Enquirer and comes from a legal disposition. MTO also noted that WWE had the chance to hear the audio on Thursday night and were appalled, which is why they began distancing themselves.

As noted, WWE removed all Hogan mentions from their website, removed his merchandise from WWE Shop and he's been pulled as a judge on Tough Enough. They even dropped the "Axelmania" gimmick for Curtis Axel that was a Hogan parody.

Sources are still saying that the audio in question will be released this morning so we will keep you updated.'


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

so much for one more match at Mania


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Goddammit Hogan, no need to tarnish your legacy yet again. Somehow he always manages to do that.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Tough Enough with only Paige and Bryan as judges wow that's gonna be cool


----------



## Jeth Bollins (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Chris Ben-Hogan.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Boss said:


> I strongly doubt this is about when he dropped the n word in that interview. In my opinion, that was totally innocuous and he was simply quoting someone. He wasn't being racist. This has to be over something much worse than that.


That's the only reason I could see it as acceptable.




NXT Is RAW said:


> So... it's okay to say the n-word just because an African-American said it? I do agree though on your Del Rio point.


As a half African American person, it's not that fucking serious. It's a GODDAMN WORD and unless it comes out that he was harassing black talent for being black and WWE covered it up, it really isn't that fucking serious.


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Could Dwayne sue Hulk for racism?


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Punt said:


> I love the classic dumb person argument about "free speech is a right in this nation, and free speech means free speech, blah, blah..."
> 
> Free Speech means you are allowed to say whatever you want. Not that you are free from the reprocussions of what you say.
> 
> It's not illegal to say racist shit... But you can absolutely lose your job for it.


There shouldn't be any REPERCUSSIONS for saying anything, a word only has power over a person if THEY allow it themselves. If someone is offended they are the problem.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Are people going to get banned from WWE2k15 if they upload a CAW?


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

Jeth Bollins said:


> Chris Ben-Hogan.


More like Hulk Jarrett.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Hogan may give Mel Gibson a run for his money.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



deanambroselover said:


> Could Dwayne sue Hulk for racism?


If true, I doubt Dwayne needs the cash.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

*Pshh wonder how long this lasts.*


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



own1997 said:


> If true, I doubt Dwayne needs the cash.


Again, it was just a satire site. He never said anything about Dwayne The Rock.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Maybe it was anti-Semitic. You can say a lot of shit about all sorts of people in the entertainment business, but you better watch your mouth there.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

There absolutely should be reprocussions for things said and done.

WWE is accountable to advertisers, shareholders, and fans....

This is such simple stuff.... You gotta be a kid. 14-24 years old. You have this ideology that words are just words, etc... And that's partially true. 

But in the real world there are brands to protect, and this type of stuff doesn't fly. Never will.


----------



## Jeth Bollins (May 21, 2015)

NXT Is RAW said:


> More like Hulk Jarrett.


Or Muhammad Hulk Hassan.


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

at least his not getting the "Owen Hart" treatment :rock1


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Hogan's reaction is somewhat telling. I'm expecting this to be something huge and all signs point to it.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



own1997 said:


> If true, I doubt Dwayne needs the cash.


Obviously he doesn't but what Hulk said can get him sued for shit loads Dwayne should look into this


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

@SHIRLEY

This is what makes me think its gotta to me more than just a slight racist rant. Many wrestlers have done the same and been forgiven for it. This is why I think theres more to it than just this. Of course this doesn't excuse racism of course but the seriousness looks to be alot deeper down that rabbit hole than it seems.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

what is hulkamania doing in the !mpact zone?


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Ok Ok wait for it - 


"Hulk Hogan isn't one to point fingers..." 



*drops mic*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

No coming back from this Hulk


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I'm on my mobile, has anyone tried pulling up any Hogan matches on the Network yet?


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Clearly what was acceptable 15+ years ago vs today is different.

The racial climate in the country is different, the WWE as a business is structured in a completely different way.

None of that is relevant to today.


Hulk Hogan is essentially a brand ambassador for a publically traded company.

The exact same thing would happen to someone in that position in any other company.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



ellthom said:


> @SHIRLEY
> 
> This is what makes me think its gotta to me more than just a slight racist rant. Many wrestlers have done the same and been forgiven for it. This is why I think theres more to it than just this. Of course this doesn't excuse racism of course but the seriousness looks to be alot deeper down that rabbit hole than it seems.


It's strange that it comes at the same time as new developments regarding the sex tape.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I assumed he'd boffed Stephanie, right after the Macho Man.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Hogan will probably go back to TNA


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

A racism scandal is just what the WWE needed.....
Shame it had to be Hogan 
Screw him though he's been involved in too many controversies since his reality show days


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Lucifer The Dark said:


> Sounds to me like the WWE are sucking up to the PC crowd again so old Al Sharpspoon & his race baiting cronies don't start their poo flinging at them, FREE SPEECH is FREE SPEECH even if YOU don't like what's being said.


Dear lord :lmao, they're rated PG for fucks sake why in any PG world would this be allowed to fly? I don't give a fuck if it was Jesus himself saying this shit on Oprah.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

"Let me tell you something BROTHER. It's good to be back home."


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

There's gotta be something more to this story than just some racist remarks. I mean, completely removing any trace of him on WWE.com? Literally the only other person who has had this done to him murdered his wife and children...


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Fuck WWE. Pussy PC world.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Yeah, given the fact Hogan is the reason why wrestling's as big as it is, there has to be more to this story than just a racist rant. Shame whatever it is but as much as I respect Hogan, he can be a bit out there sometimes.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



donlesnar said:


> what is hulkamania doing in the !mpact zone?


The hilarious thing is it'd be more like "what's Hulkamania doing *BACK* in the Impact Zone...for the third time!?"

Note: Hogan was on TNA TV in like 04 and almost signed with them.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Lunatic Fringe said:


> I'm on my mobile, has anyone tried pulling up any Hogan matches on the Network yet?


His DVD is still there and I can't find anything else removed as of yet


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol at Hulk apologists claiming free speech and how PC things have become, before posting think and instead of sounding ignorant use your brain to reach logical conclusions. If you work for a company and are a public figure you represent that company and what you say can have consequences especially in a case of racist remarks.

Free speech I a right, but when you represent a company they have a right to discipline their employer for not using common sense. There's no grey area if what he said was as bad as rumored you can't possibly defend this... unless your a moron.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

if any good can come of this, it will be Sandow getting back a normal gimmick.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Jarsy1 said:


> Hogan will probably go back to TNA


Dixie cant stoop any lower , so sure they'll go with it lol


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Lucifer The Dark said:


> Sounds to me like the WWE are sucking up to the PC crowd again so old Al Sharpspoon & his race baiting cronies don't start their poo flinging at them, FREE SPEECH is FREE SPEECH even if YOU don't like what's being said.


Don't use short words that you _still_ can't understand.

Firstly, there *is* a distinction between protected speech and abuse/harrassment which frequently overlaps with hate speech BUT none of that is even relevant because...<emphasis on> *FREE SPEECH LAWS PROTECT YOU PUBLICLY FROM LEGAL CONSEQUENCES, THEY DO NOT GOVERN HOW PRIVATE ORGANISATIONS YOU EMPLOY YOU/YOUR SERVICES CHOOSE TO DEAL WITH YOU*


You can sit in your house and go on as many racist tirades as you wish. Try the same in my house and to put it lightly, you will no longer be welcome and will be swiftly removed.

What part of that is too difficult for you to grasp?

Alright now I'm asking all Americans on this forum: Are you taught exactly what free speech is? Because I'm hoping you are and that most of you understand while it's the minority who don't but it _seems_ like most think that "Free speech means I can say whatever I want and there can be no negatie consequences else people are breaching my rights".

I specify Americans because the United States is the *only* country whose people I hear frequently yakking on about "freedom of speech" and yet it is extraordinarily rare that the person doing the yakking understands what free speech laws are.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

No worries, Vince always forgives Hogan.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Bobby Heenan warned us all about that motherfucker for years. Never doubt "The Brain"! >


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Lol hope Hogan goes back running to TNA and they tell him to go fuck himself, would be golden.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

WWE should have destroyed any evidence of Hulk Hogan ever existing a long time ago. He's a disgrace to pro wrestling, always been.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

So good when WWE edits the DX tank or Cena to have powerslammed Andre.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

It'll be really sad if the biggest name in pro-wrestling history goes out like this. On the other hand, he was little more than a salesman for the network these days.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Just when I thought he was in a good position with the WWE. He started becoming a decent Tough Enough judge. Hope he gets through it because this seems serious if the WWE is going to do this.


----------



## silas69 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

This is bullshit. I'm not a huge Hogan fan, but what he said wasn't racist at all.


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Just listened to the "racist rant". Sounded more like a non-combative conversation to me, that really had no racist undertones whatsoever. He was asked about the word, and proceeded to say the word. No one in the room was offended, nor should they have been. Even in the pussified state that the US has reached, I find it hard to believe that they Chris Benoited his ass for that.


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Omg stop referencing the old interview he's not in trouble for that it's something we haven't heard yet.


----------



## AmbiguousEin (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Either WWE became so conscious that they surrendered to the ways of the PC or Hogan did something more grave than saying the N-word that caused him getting the Benoit treatment.

Either way, I'll give them a month to see them make up.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

The fact that Hogan can allegedly say the N word so many times and still have the crazy segment of the IWC still defend him by comparing his actions to Benoit who also gets defended is disgusting.

I mean we are talking about the apparent racism of one of the top stars of an era 
The WWE is a publicly traded company now(it may be shit but still) none of this stuff is gonna fly anymore 

Hogan is probably done for good this time


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

So did Booker T get revenge on Hulk Hogan after all these years?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Vince gets rid of Hogan but doesn't fire his racist writers who have consistently been racist to the point where staff members and wrestlers have quit


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Sorry, what happened? I'm really lost here.....


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I guess WWE need to erase this too.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> So he said the n word? Surely it must be more than that. If that's the case better fire the whole roster and everyone behind the cameras too becasue everyone has said it one time or another. Again there has to more to this story.
> 
> Long live Hulkamania. Hulk needs WWE and WWE needs Hogan.


 Paula Deen said it about 20 years before it came out in a lawsuit. Plus she said it in private conversation and had she not told the truth nobody could have proven it.

So with the Gawker suit you know their side is going to use it on Hogan, plus rumor is this is the first shoe to drop on Hogan. Everyone should know wrestlers from the 80's were not known for being squeaky-clean. Not that they ever were but compared to today with the constant spotlight waiting for one screw up- especially involving race- I hope now they are more savvy.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Yeah1993 said:


> The way some people are defending or insulting Hulk I expected to eventually read what was actually said. Did I miss it or does nobody actually know? There should be a 0% chance of it being the one that's already posted. He was literally quoting Booker.


This. I'm sure it has nothing to do with the interview posted early in this thread so does anyone know what was said to trigger this level of reaction?


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



QWERTYOP said:


> It'll be really said if the *biggest name in pro-wrestling history *goes out like this. On the other hand, he was little more than a salesman for the network these days.


You mean 2nd biggest name in pro wrestling history :rock4


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Curtis and Sandow can finally get real gimmicks this is the only good thing from this


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



GothicBohemian said:


> This. I'm sure it has nothing to do with the interview posted early in this thread so does anyone know what was said to trigger this level of reaction?


Not yet. The recording will supposedly drop sometime this morning.


----------



## LETS GO FANDANGO (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

They fired Hogan for racism.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sack the world-famous Hulk Hogan for saying ...... even after Michael Hayes was kept after he said it right to the face of one of the company's longest-tenured talents and Vince himself casually calling Cena "my ******" on live TV while Booker and Sharmell were only a few feet away from them.


Which is why I'm not buying that this was just about a racist rant. It's WWE, they'd issue an apology, take him off Tough Enough and sell some of his merch on the side to keep the cash coming. This is something else, I feel.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I think it's quite funny that the most disappointing thing to come out of this, for me personally, is that piece of trash Gawker now having a very legitimate leg to stand on.

They can't lose now. Fuck.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Hulkster getting blackballed big time. Like a few said, it's probably more in relation to the developments taking place in that case against Gawker. Mind you, the extent to which WWE have gone to erase him would make you think there's something else we're not aware of. 

And didn't that 'racist' interview take place back in 2012? If it's a result of the company reacting to anything that 'might' resemble racism though, then goddamn. They would have gone down a path of military-styled enforcement of political correctness if this is the case. One would really have to hope that isn't the case.

EDIT: Oh, there's a recording coming out? That might shed some more light on the issue.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

It's the right move on WWE's part for now. There's more to this story. If nothing more than what we know comes out of this AND Hogan apologizes, I think he'll be put back on the WWE's website eventually. But I think he's totally done working for WWE in any capacity.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Boss said:


> Not yet. The recording will supposedly drop sometime this morning.


Ok then, I have no opinion either way until I hear the words and know the context they were said in. Assuming, of course, that a racist rant of some kind is what's actually at the core of all this. 

Carry on, folks, I'll check back in later.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Thank god. He will not wrestle at WM32 then....


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Is this the Warrior's prophecised bullet that will finally end Hulkamania from beyond the grave?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

WWE doesn't want to be associated with a racist it would be company suicide so they did the right thing


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Thrasher768 said:


> I can't post a link as this is my first post but here is what the website I was linking to says.
> 
> From teamhellions.com
> 
> ...


Your source is a satire website.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Thrasher768 said:


> I can't post a link as this is my first post but here is what the website I was linking to says.
> 
> From teamhellions.com
> 
> ...


Those rumours come from a parody/fake news site, similar the Onion....

http://readtalkshare.com/2015/07/24...ls-the-rock-the-n-word-gets-dropped-from-wwe/


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



jim courier said:


> So good when WWE edits the DX tank or Cena to have powerslammed Andre.


Can someone with video editing skills please make a gif of the moment Hogan Slams Andre in WM 3, but overlay Cesaro over Hogan and then cut to Cesaro slamming Big Show instead of the moment Hogan slammed Andre.

Pretty please?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Meanwhile there still hasn't been a black wrestler since the Rock to ever win the wwe championship and Hayes is still running around. I don't even like Hogan but I hate hypocrisy even more.


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

From wrestlingnews



> However, there is another website that claims they heard a snippet from the alleged Hogan audio that is going around. MediaTakeout.com, which has been the source of some crazy rumors over the years but has also reported credible stories, says they heard part of the audio and called it "disgusting, there can be no doubt that Hulk Hogan is a racist." They allege that the tape was discovered during Hogan's lawsuit with Gawker, which backs up other rumors we've heard. They add that it was sold to the National Enquirer and comes from a legal disposition. MTO also noted that WWE had the chance to hear the audio on Thursday night and were appalled, which is why they began distancing themselves.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*










:Wat?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

This thread is going around in circles. :trips7

inb4 someone else mistakes the radio interview from 2012 as the recording that hasn't been released yet.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Dixie will so take back Hogan she is so desperate


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

If wwe removed all references to Hogan it must have happened something really bad, not just dropping the n word a couple of times.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



TheDevilsPimp said:


> You mean 2nd biggest name in pro wrestling history :rock4


Rock being a bigger name than Hogan is by far the most laughable thing said in this thread, and I'm not even a mark for either.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Ok, ok. Let's not turn this into a Rock/Hogan who is bigger etc talk.


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

It is an honest mistake. Every single article on the matter has a link to the 2012 video, and many of them imply that that was the incident in question.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

So how much longer until the audio is released?


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Vic said:


> Rock being a bigger name than Hogan is by far the most laughable thing said in this thread, and I'm not even a mark for either.


It's not laughable if it's true.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

When it comes crashing down.... And it hurts inside...... Why Hulkster?!?!?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Vic said:


> Rock being a bigger name than Hogan is by far the most laughable thing said in this thread, and I'm not even a mark for either.


You're not a mark you're just a I***T, anyway stop trying to start mark wars. Back on topic.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Łegend Ќiller;50775153 said:


> Thank god. He will not wrestle at WM32 then....


No one from here wants to see him on the ring... but imagine potential feud between him and Cena :grin2: The crowd will explode and theres the only one real chance for Cena turning heel(did I say it? ).


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Heath V said:


> So he said the n word? Surely it must be more than that. If that's the case better fire the whole roster and everyone behind the cameras too becasue everyone has said it one time or another. Again there has to more to this story.
> 
> Long live Hulkamania. Hulk needs WWE and WWE needs Hogan.


Do you realise what an indictment this is of you and either everyone you know/everyone in your country or your perception of everyone else?

Are there people with racist views where I'm from? Of course, it's planet Earth. Has everyone I know used the word "n*gger"?

That question wouldn't be answered with a "Hmmm, _everyone_? I don't know...has Kevin said it? Oh yeah Kevin's probably said it when he's drunk. What about Hayley? Ah yeah I remember her saying it"

It would be answered with a "No, why would everyone have used the word n*gger to refer to black people?"

It seems clear that you don't mean "While referencing a news story or rapping along to Dre" so what the fuck is wrong with either your society or your perception of your society? Certainl what the fuck is wrong with _you_?

Has everyone you know called Jewish people "fucking k*kes"? Because if so, that doesn't mean people need to relax about antisemitism being so bad, it means you're some really shitty people.

I don't buy that as the explanation of the Benoit treatment for Hogan because even with WWE having to pretend to be ethical, that doesn't seem proportionate to their previous actions. Hell, it may have been years ago but Vince said the arguably less derogatory version of the word himself on television. I'm skeptical there but that does *not* mean "But everyone calls blacks n*ggers don't they?"

I'd be willing to bet that those people who do and who think that way will be the first to claim that racism is not a problem in their country - guess that's what they mean: "it's not a problem for *me*"


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Vic said:


> Rock being a bigger name than Hogan is by far the most laughable thing said in this thread, and I'm not even a mark for either.


I think at this time he is lol


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

If it's as bad as the Michael Richards thing, then he's fucked.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I guess even Hogan got pissed about Cena :Jordan


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

IT'S GOING DOWN FOR REEEEALLLLLLL

♫ ♫ ♫


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Can someone explain this Gawker business?

As for Hogan using the n-bomb, from what I read he was explaining how Booker T called him a "....." and how a few rappers did the same. Is this what he was really fired over? Or did he say something like "I hate black people" or something wacky?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

When the footage of whatever he said is released online shit will hit the fan big time for Hulk Hogan


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



RiC David said:


> Don't use short words that you _still_ can't understand.
> 
> Firstly, there *is* a distinction between protected speech and abuse/harrassment which frequently overlaps with hate speech BUT none of that is even relevant because...<emphasis on> *FREE SPEECH LAWS PROTECT YOU PUBLICLY FROM LEGAL CONSEQUENCES, THEY DO NOT GOVERN HOW PRIVATE ORGANISATIONS YOU EMPLOY YOU/YOUR SERVICES CHOOSE TO DEAL WITH YOU*
> 
> ...


In the United States what many construe as hate speech is actually protected by the 1st Amendment. The 1st Amendment protects unpopular speech that many may deem racist or offensive. Hate speech that is not protected by the 1st Amendment would be speech that could be construed as imminent fighting words, speech that directly threatens physical violence to a person or their property or if a person were to unreasonably harass someone in public which would actually be disorderly conduct anyway in many jurisdictions.

The irony is that in the United States no one has the right not to be offended by a person's speech unless said speech was threatening in nature or obscene. Hate speech in America has not been deemed by the courts to be obscene but is actually protected speech as long as no physical threat is involved. 

With that stated the 1st Amendment applies to the government and not private enterprise. The 1st Amendment prevents the government from prosecuting someone for perceived hate speech. In fact there are cases in England where a person has been arrested for hate speech that had it happened in America would be considered a false arrest and subject the government to possible punitive financial damages in court for violation of Constitutional rights.

Any private company is well within their rights to regulate an employees speech within reason. There are certain instances to where a company would probably run afoul of the law if they tried to control a persons total life outside of work such as their exercise of religion, etc. Basically nothing is absolute. Even a companies right to dictate an employees speech is not absolute in all situations.

What many are saying is that even though a company can regulate a persons speech to a degree to protect their image that PC has actually gone too far in the extreme that a company could go to. We live in a society of knee jerk reaction and sometimes it would be more reasonable for a company to discipline without going to extreme measures. The irony is that PC itself which claims tolerance is the most intolerant itself.

As far as Hogan he is the biggest star in modern wrestling history. He is still one of the most famous people in overall mainstream culture and the most recognizable wrestler to the mainstream public. The WWE cannot take away his impact on the sport.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Lucifer The Dark said:


> Sounds to me like the WWE are sucking up to the PC crowd again so old Al Sharpspoon & his race baiting cronies don't start their poo flinging at them, FREE SPEECH is FREE SPEECH even if YOU don't like what's being said.


Another clown that doesn't undersand what free speech is and isn't. It does not mean "I can say anything I want and you can't stop me". You're not free of consequences for what you say.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

So he did a Mel Gibson? 

I kinda want to heard the audio just to know how bad it was, this it's very alarming, and about his replacement for Tough Enough I want Shawn Michaels there, he and Bryan have a very hilarious chemistry, Paul Heyman would be great too, but the one I really want to see as judge is Vince, it would be so intimidating to the competitors.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

No idea what happened, but one thing I'm sure about: it was also about money.

Gotta be the top dog, brother!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Hopefully that Hogan tweet doesn't mean something really bad...........


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Well this certainly makes me feel better about hating his guts all these years, so thanks Hulkster, you dumb fuck :lmao


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I actually am curious how bad it is, will it be a Kramer, Mel Gibson or more subtle


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

WTF is going on Hulkster..


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Hogans latest tweet is pretty dark :S


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

"They found out he was bald"

:lmao


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Lmao these debates, that's what you get when 'freedom of speech' is so ill-defined in your language.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

LOL at the youngsters who don't know what free speech is. Let's settle this

*JUST AS THE GOVERNMENT CANNOT STOP AN INDIVIDUAL FROM SPEAKING THEIR MIND, THE GOVERNMENT CANNOT FORCE A P R I V A T E COMPANY FROM EMPLOYING SOMEONE WHO SAYS RACIST SHIT.

FREEDOM OF SPEECH = FREEDOM FROM GOVERNMENT PROSECUTION. G O V E R N M E N T . NOT FROM CONSEQUENCES FROM PUBLIC OPINION OR YOUR P R I V A T E EMPLOYER.

I REPEAT

[/B

JUST AS THE GOVERNMENT CANNOT STOP AN INDIVIDUAL FROM SPEAKING THEIR MIND, THE GOVERNMENT CANNOT FORCE A P R I V A T E COMPANY FROM EMPLOYING SOMEONE WHO SAYS RACIST SHIT.

FREEDOM OF SPEECH = FREEDOM FROM GOVERNMENT PROSECUTION. G O V E R N M E N T . NOT FROM CONSEQUENCES FROM PUBLIC OPINION OR YOUR P R I V A T E EMPLOYER.


*


----------



## Ravishing One (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Apparently it was from a 2012 radio interview regarding the "Booker T" incident. Hogan unwisely added an "er" at the end while paraphrasing Booker T. That's what google led me to anyway.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*






SMH.


----------



## iAmHarry (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Hogan's just doing the work of Moonman.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I'll defend Hogan on this. BS. Something fishy/shady (no pun intended) if he's removed because of a 2012 interview. IMO


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Ravishing One said:


> Apparently it was from a 2012 radio interview regarding the "Booker T" incident. Hogan unwisely added an "er" at the end while paraphrasing Booker T. That's what google led me to anyway.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL, I am on Hogan's "side" if that is what is this is referring to. Hogan is a was in his late 50's then and probably doesn't realize how adding "er" will make people go apeshit. His comments weren't racist, were they?

But I bet it is something more current.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I never a Hogan fan,Now he is gone,Yeah Baby.
Austin and Rock simply outclassed this man.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

who is not a RACIST in america ? 95 % are 

every day one White cop is killing a black guy. and every idiot can have guns there.>


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Socko316 said:


> I'll defend Hogan on this. BS. Something fishy/shady (no pun intended) if he's removed because of a 2012 interview. IMO


I think there is a new one that will be released later from what ive read


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Hogan always has been a boring selfish wanker.I will be glad if i never see him in wwe again


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



wwffans123 said:


> I never a Hogan fan,Now he is gone,Yeah Baby.
> *Austin* and Rock simply outclassed this man.


Yeah, because beating on your wife is classy.

If they're really doing this over him quoting the Harlem Heat thing, then this is the biggest overreaction ever.


----------



## Ravishing One (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL, I am on Hogan's "side" if that is what is this is referring to. Hogan is a was in his late 50's then and probably doesn't realize how adding "er" will make people go apeshit. His comments weren't racist, were they?
> 
> But I bet it is something more current.


You may be right. If it is more current, I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Ravishing One said:


> Apparently it was from a 2012 radio interview regarding the "Booker T" incident. Hogan unwisely added an "er" at the end while paraphrasing Booker T. That's what google led me to anyway.


You don't actually believe this bullshit I hope.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Thread is killing me rn


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Damn this thread is really going around in circles. Seems like a restart for every page. Trying to follow this thread for updates is a nightmare....

We know nothing about why Hogan was let go. Everything posted is just guesses and satire. And its most likely been posted 10 times over by now.

But most seems to point to some racial comments. But how bad or what was said we dont know shit about. 
Only thing we do know is that it was bad enough for WWE to dump his ass quickly, and that mysterious tweet from Hulk that I see as "Im ready for the shitstorm".


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Hogan Hogan Hogan. 

I knew it was a long shot, but this for sure will keep him off the Wrestlemania card. So that's a good thing.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Predictable thread is predictable. 

A bunch of people assuming some old interview is the reason Hogan got canned.
A bunch of white guys whining about not being able to say the n word.
A bunch of people who don't know what free speech is and how it has nothing to do with being employed.

There's a current court case, and shit is clearly about to hit the fan. No way WWE jumps through these hoops over ancient crap on YouTube. Banging Bubba's buttaface broad was the costliest lay of his life. Never lie down with a mark.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



ssppeeddyy said:


> who is not a RACIST in america ? 95 % are
> 
> every day one White cop is killing a black guy. and every idiot can have guns there.>


Are you implying that white cops never kill white guys or black cops never kill black guys in the line of duty? More whites are killed by cops in the line of duty but it does not get the media attention.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

We want the Truth Vince,Tell us What the fuck just happened!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Well I'm just gonna get my popcorn ready and enjoy the show. 

This looks like it could get interesting.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

I want all the "Free Speech" champions to march into work and say racist shit in front of their management and customers.

You'll be totally fine because Free Speech.


----------



## Jeth Bollins (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Any news on the reason for the Chris Benoit treatment yet?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

World Exclusive: Hulk's N Word Racist Rants Caught On Tape – Foul, Disgusting Tirade Leaks



> Hulk Hogan has been captured on tape spewing foul-mouthed racial slurs – including the N-word.
> 
> In a shocking world exclusive, The National ENQUIRER and RadarOnline.com – in a joint investigation – has learned that sordid pillow talk caught on an unauthorized sex tape includes a revolting conversation in which the pro wrestling icon unleashed a filthy bigoted attack, littered with the N-word and other disgusting racial insults.
> 
> ...


http://www.nationalenquirer.com/cel...-tape-saying-n-word-daughter-brooke-exclusive

Looks like National Equirer is going to milk this 'exclusive' for all it's worth.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

If Hulk commits suicide over this then what a coward he should face up to his actions


----------



## Ravishing One (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Rybotch said:


> You don't actually believe this bullshit I hope.


That's all I can find. I agree there must be something else, but until something is released, we do not know what it is.


Maybe it's the start of a Hogan and New Day feud?

Knowing the WWE, Hogan will go over....


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

If what he said about The Rock is remotely true, Hulk Hogan can go straight to hell. He was already on his way there, but I hope he goes down in flames for this. Now the scrubbing of him makes more sense.

Even his casual racism is gross.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

If Hogan said the "word" he will now be placed a step below Benoit. The people who condemn him will then go to iTunes and spend money on songs that say the word repeatedly.


----------



## Jeth Bollins (May 21, 2015)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> World Exclusive: Hulk's N Word Racist Rants Caught On Tape – Foul, Disgusting Tirade Leaks
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nationalenquirer.com/cel...-tape-saying-n-word-daughter-brooke-exclusive


Those quotes can't be real. 
Who admits they're racist and then says the n-word or any derogatory term? 

... Then again it is Hulk Hogan...


----------



## Ravishing One (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> World Exclusive: Hulk's N Word Racist Rants Caught On Tape – Foul, Disgusting Tirade Leaks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Much worse than I thought it would be.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I have to wonder how bad this situation Hogan must have been to basically have Hulk Hogan be CM Punk'd. (I have no idea since I keep reading different stories about what happened). Seriously Hogan is the single biggest name in Pro Wrestling history, whatever happened would to be *REALLY* bad to make WWE basically refuse to have anything to do with the guy that's pretty much responsible for the company gaining mainstream popularity in the first place.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



TheDevilsPimp said:


> You mean 2nd biggest name in pro wrestling history :rock4


No I don't. Rocky wasn't even the biggest star of his own era. NOBODY is a bigger name than Hulk Hogan when it comes to pro-wrestling. Nobody.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> World Exclusive: Hulk's N Word Racist Rants Caught On Tape – Foul, Disgusting Tirade Leaks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally something in this thread!

Wonder if the audio is ever gonna come out....


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Big Bird said:


> "They found out he was bald"
> 
> :lmao


 One time he also looked at a Confederate flag and did not get upset about it.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Crazy Eyes said:


> If what he said about The Rock is remotely true, Hulk Hogan can go straight to hell. He was already on his way there, but I hope he goes down in flames for this. Now the scrubbing of him makes more sense.
> 
> Even his casual racism is gross.


lol you sigs.Taker attack that ascension guy:lmao


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Ravishing One said:


> That's all I can find. I agree there must be something else, but until something is released, we do not know what it is.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the start of a Hogan and New Day feud?
> ...












From Gawker:
MediaTakeOut.com got a sneak preview of on an AUDIO TAPE - which allegedly shows HULK HOGAN using the “N Word”. And he’s not using the “N*GGA” word either. After listening to the tape, which is DISGUSTING, there can be NO DOUBT that Hulk Hogan is a racist . . . at the level of the KU KLUX KLAN. The tape was discovered during the GAWKER LAWSUIT - it was from a legal deposition and was sold to the National Enquirer. We’re told that the audio tape will be out early this morning. When it comes out, we’ll post it here.

This is gonna be fun. 8*D


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I've heard it, they were discussing how Booker & all the Black wrestlers use "The N Word" & how Hogan started using it himself at that time, nothing racist in it at all, WWE have overreacted badly & should be apologising to Hogan right now.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

This forum is gonna go crazy when that audio is online


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Lucifer The Dark said:


> I've heard it, they were discussing how Booker & all the Black wrestlers use "The N Word" & how Hogan started using it himself at that time, nothing racist in it at all, WWE have overreacted badly & should be apologising to Hogan right now.


its been established thats not the right one


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Hopefully Curtis Axel gets a push now and doesn't get released. I don't want to have to cut my wrists.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

This lawsuit is going to air all of Hogan's dirty laundry. It won't justify releasing the sex tape but they are going to smear him as much as they can.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



ThirtyYearFan said:


> <snipped>



I know hate speech is protected in the U.S. and that it's irrelevant to this case but I mentioned the distinction because in an international discussion it's good that people realise it's not always just a simple "If I can say it, it's protected".

I do have a bone to pick with your take on "PC" because I think it's a pretty convoluted notion that's too often oversimplified and even personified as it is in your post.

It's accurate to say _"Nobody has the right to not be offended by what people say"_ but I would drop all talk of "rights" once we've established that legal rights do not enter into this. If you're using 'right' in the general ethical sense then I'd say no, nobody _has to_ avoid saying things that would offend others but *if what they're saying is either designed to offend or taking offence is a very reasonable outcome---example*:

_"F*ggots shouldn't be allowed to marry, they shouldn't be allowed to breathe"_

*..then I think "nobody has the right to not be offended" is an utter cop out that takes responsibility away from the speaker and blames the listener/target for the justified reaction of thinking something bad was bad. It's taking us from the civilised, decent society where we consider what people *should* do, how people *ought to* act and replacing it with this nihilistic "Anyone can do anything if no law says they can't"* <---if a society lives by this ethos then either

a) Everyone is wonderful and perfect so it's a utopia
or
b) Well you've seen Reddit and YouTube comments, haven't you?

So about "PC". *Political correctness is not an entity, it's not a group of people, it's not a culture and it has no opinions or claims*. It's a concept, or more accurately it's about 30 different concepts depending on who you ask and what it means to them. *When somebody (or a company) decides to take action because of a breach of political correctness, THAT PERSON/COMPANY is enforcing political correctness! Political correctness is not enforcing its rule over them!*

I imagine you'd say _"But they do it because they know to fear PC"_ - well *what would be crudely labelled "PC" or worse "the PC police" is me or you or anyone else here* saying "Can you believe WWE didn't even discipline that prick?" It would be individuals on Twitter expressing their frustration or disappointment. If a big investor were to pull out then either that's an individual telling them "you've crossed my personal ethical line, I don't wish to assist you any further" or, more likely, them trying to avoid the backlash from individuals.

Individuals, I stress, because *you and so many others speak of 'it' like it's a committee*. _"The irony is that PC itself which claims tolerance is the most intolerant itself"_ --- who "claims tolerance"? This isn't about semantics, we need to see that *there's no entity that's declaring "Tolerance is paramount" and then saying "I hereby decree that you fire Hulk Hogan" - there's no hypocrisy because there's no being or collection of beings responsible for both things*.

I would have been someone saying_ "Hogan says "N*ggers deserve to be killed by the police because they're animals" (or something deplorable) and there's zero consequence?!"_ if WWE did nothing, thus making me "political correctness" in others' perspective, but I'd also say "WWE went overboard here" if it turned out he said something less egregious and was treated like Chris Benoit.

That's because I'm not a vague concept, I'm an individual so I can have an ethical code that I either adhere to or breach. If **I** say "Tolerance is paramount" and then act intolerant, you can call that hypocritical or ironic but you can't say that about "political correctness" as you did.

Finally, *tolerance does not mean "embrace the hateful and don't judge people for the bigoted things they choose to share with the world"*. That's honestly a pretty dumb and nuance devoid way of interpretting it. We can say that *"people shouldn't hate" but does that mean hating Adolf Hitler is the same as hating Jews? *No** because the all important *distinction lies in WHY they hate or WHAT exactly they're intolerant of. Being intolerant of bigotry is far better than being intolerant of people because their skin's a different colour* - clearly you're intelligent enough to tell the difference so I'm hoping you do and that the intolerance line was just a simplification.


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Hogan losing his shit and hurling out the n-word is crazy. They should bury him right about Benoit, but right next to Jeff Jarrett and Nailz.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



bigd5896 said:


> its been established thats not the right one


Ah ok, this thread is flying along so I missed that.


----------



## DarkerDays (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

All this overreaction will do is cause more trouble than it'll solve. Cutting all ties with a cornerstone of the company, and all because he said "n*gger"? It's got to be more than that, surely. The last time they pulled this shit was when a guy killed his wife and child. Saying a word doesn't even come close to murder. Not a fan of that "Immortal" fruitcake, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



QWERTYOP said:


> No I don't. Rocky wasn't even the biggest star of his own era. NOBODY is a bigger name than Hulk Hogan when it comes to pro-wrestling. Nobody.


Yes he was, nobody was more popular than the rock from 2000 onwards. The rewriting history trying to say Rock never surpassed him is getting ridiculous. But yes, keep believing Austin was the most popular man from 97-day he retired. Uh huh.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

The National Enquirer does articles on aliens, claims that OJ Simpson is near death and has confessed and claimed that Michelle was divorcing Barack at least ten times. The National Enquirer is practically a parody of tabloid news. 

This is from *The Daily Beast.* A reputable publication that employs Eleanor Clift of McLaughlin Group fame



> Reports online claim that the reason behind the scrubbing of Hulk Hogan is an audio clip from an interview that’s surfaced online. The radio interview occurred back in October 2012, and featured Hogan on DJ Whoo Kid’s radio show Whoolywood Shuffle, which aired on Eminem’s Sirius XM hip-hop channel Shade 45.
> 
> During the interview, host DJ Whoo Kid brought up how Hulk Hogan has a history of calling everyone “brother,” and the conversation then segued into the infamous moment when Booker T called Hulkster a “......” on live TV.
> 
> ...


The Enquirer has been right on rare occasions so maybe that's what the Gawker deposition refers to. 

But until then, remember that the NE is a joke and probably made up those details.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I've always been a fan of the Hulkster, I don't care what he's like outside the ring, but I'm getting a bit worried right now.

I don't want it to be too bad because it affects the entire business in general. It's going to get dragged through the shitstorm that's incoming..


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Sympy said:


> fact and the matter is this that without Hollywood then Rock would not be bigger than Hogan. Hogan is the greatest wreslting star of all time.


Already broke all his records. Keep living in the fantasy world son.


----------



## Jeth Bollins (May 21, 2015)

DarkerDays said:


> All this overreaction will do is cause more trouble than it'll solve. Cutting all ties with a cornerstone of the company, and all because he said "n*gger"? It's got to be more than that, surely. The last time they pulled this shit was when a guy killed his wife and child. Saying a word doesn't even come close to murder. Not a fan of that "Immortal" fruitcake, but this is ridiculous.


This. It has to be something more than just saying the n-word. Benoit killed his family and they don't mention him. So saying a derogatory term is on the same level as killing people? I think this was just icing on the cake for whatever else Hogan did.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...an-in-wake-of-controversial-n-word-audio.html


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Lucifer The Dark said:


> I've heard it, they were discussing how Booker & all the Black wrestlers use "The N Word" & how Hogan started using it himself at that time, nothing racist in it at all, WWE have overreacted badly & should be apologising to Hogan right now.


Read the damn article.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Sympy said:


> fact and the matter is this that without Hollywood then Rock would not be bigger than Hogan. Hogan is the greatest wreslting star of all time.


That's like giving the KKK credit for creating Martin Luther King.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> World Exclusive: Hulk's N Word Racist Rants Caught On Tape – Foul, Disgusting Tirade Leaks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A man's privacy should not be released to the public, no matter how bad it is. Everybody has the right to privacy, and the national enquirer are basically TMZ in this story. Based on what is said, Hogan is a sick person, but this sex tape that was shown to the public reminds me of Donald Sterling a lot. 

He wasn't hurting anyone when he said that stuff. But because it is now being released to the public he will be ruined for life. It's sad, but it's how the 21st century life is.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



> WARNING: This post does contain graphic language.
> 
> - The National Enquirer has released details from the controversial tapes that led to WWE apparently parting way with Hulk Hogan and "scrubbing" him from their website.
> 
> ...


Damn Hogan u completely lost it


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> A man's privacy should not be released to the public, no matter how bad it is. Everybody has the right to privacy, and the national enquirer are basically TMZ in this story. Based on what is said, Hogan is a sick person, but this sex tape that was shown to the public reminds me of Donald Sterling a lot.
> 
> He wasn't hurting anyone when he said that stuff. But because it is now being released to the public he will be ruined for life. It's sad, but it's how the 21st century life is.


Ummmmm no.

Would you say this if he admitted to being a child molester? I mean it is private, right?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

So is it safe to assume this is not just Hogan getting *Swerved*™?


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> A man's privacy should not be released to the public, no matter how bad it is. Everybody has the right to privacy, and the national enquirer are basically TMZ in this story. Based on what is said, Hogan is a sick person, but this sex tape that was shown to the public reminds me of Donald Sterling a lot.
> 
> He wasn't hurting anyone when he said that stuff. But because it is now being released to the public he will be ruined for life. It's sad, but it's how the 21st century life is.


Donald Sterling 2.0


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I won't judge the man.

All I will say is Terry Bollea could have had it all. In fact, he did have it all. He was the biggest star in his industry. In fact, he transcended his industry. He was set up for a great life once entered into his old age. He wouldn't be one of these wrestlers that die at a young age and he'd be sipping cosmopolitans by his 50-foot pool outside his 100-foot mansion. He could have even been a racist in peace, a closet one with his copy of Mein Kampf he reads every night before he goes to bed. His legacy would still be intact and wouldn't have gone through a wood chipper 100 times over. He had it all but he wanted more. How do you give more to some who has it all?

He burned and crashed because he wanted more but there was no more to give. He didn't see it that way. He thought he was God. He lived his gimmick. So he started telling lies because in his mind because he thought the gimmick made them true. Like fraternizing with the dead, being offered a spot in one of the most famous bands of all time and even lifting a ton of a man. Yes Hogan was great. But not that great. He flew to close to sun and right now he burning into ashes.

Let this be a lesson to you all, brothers. Don't go for that sun while you're already among the stars. 

ositivity


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



bigd5896 said:


> its been established thats not the right one


It's been _speculated_ that's not the right one. 

I'm just as ready to fry a racist piece of shit as the next REAL AMERICAN but like a REAL AMERICAN let's tread closer to the ideal of innocent until proven guilty. Nothing has really been established


----------



## CMPunkRKOLegend (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

Lol I don't like hogan but this is a joke he's getting treated the same as the murderer Benoit over a word, especially because he didn't even know he was being recorded and he didn't hurt anyone. 

WWE use to have midgets, black face and vince himself studying the word ...... in front of booker t. 

Too bad the world has become so pc and filled with a bunch of whiney people.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

I know its not really related but EC3 posted this on Twitter in light of the Hogan story :lmao


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Didn't WWE think it's funny to have Vince say "my .....!" right in front of Booker T and his wife for laughs?


edit: really, @ the censors? I can't even type out the words WWE-PG says on live television?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Can you morons stop talking about the 2012 interview and read the damn Enquirer article that has been posted 5 times. Jesus christ.

HE IS RACIST.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



> WWE issued the following statement on Hulk Hogan, to Jimmy Traina of FOX Sports:
> 
> "WWE terminated its contract with Terry Bollea (aka Hulk Hogan). WWE is committed to embracing and celebrating individuals from all backgrounds as demonstrated by the diversity of our employees, performers and fans worldwide."
> As noted, The National Enquirer and RadarOnline revealed Hogan's racist comments made to Heather Clem, the same woman he was secretly filmed having sex with in 2012, about his daughter Brooke dating a black man. WWE has removed all mentions of Hogan, have pulled him from Tough Enough and are no longer selling his merchandise


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0724/598647/wwe-issues-statement-on-hulk-hogan/


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*

:lol at people who obviously don't experience racism going "He only said ......!" :lol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Everyone get your pop corn ready as all this will blow soon when it comes out


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



KingLobos said:


> Ummmmm no.
> 
> Would you say this if he admitted to being a child molester? I mean it is private, right?


Being racist isn't the same as raping kids. Please don't start comparing the two.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

"We want Hogan back"


----------



## Jeth Bollins (May 21, 2015)

NXT Is RAW said:


> Donald Sterling 2.0


Donald Sterling didn't call anybody the n-word though.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



> > WARNING: This post does contain graphic language.
> >
> > - The National Enquirer has released details from the controversial tapes that led to WWE apparently parting way with Hulk Hogan and "scrubbing" him from their website.
> >
> ...


Jesus Christ, what was hogan smoking when he was doing that interview, did he even think... he can't be that blind... really? fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Being racist isn't the same as raping kids. Please don't start comparing the two.


Go back underground, people like you make me sick.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Better get some popcorn and some soda.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Another example of political correctness gone too far. Everyone is way to damn sensitive these days it sickens me to be apart of this easily offended culture.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Morgan Freeman said it best, "The best way to end racism is to stop talking about it". All these debates do nothing for the cause.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The Iron Sheik @the_ironsheik
HULK HOGAN WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALK ABOUT MY BLACK BROTHER?????


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Man, that Bubba the Love Sponge was the worst thing that ever happened to Hogan. 

Hope that pussy was good, brother.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Things aren't looking good for Hogan that sex tape did some damage to his career but this scandal may have done irreparable damage to his reputation. If these accusations are true I am really disappointed and saddened by Hogan's actions.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Eric Fleischer said:


> Man, that Bubba the Love Sponge was the worst thing that ever happened to Hogan.
> 
> Hope that pussy was good, brother.


It damn sure looked good not gonna lie. She rides VERY well. lol


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a hard time accepting someone's life being ruined and all accomplishments erased from history because he offended someone.

Murder is one thing. Verbal insults are another.

Everybody here just be happy you aren't in the public eye. Unless you are perfect.


----------



## iAmHarry (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



KingLobos said:


> Go back underground, people like you make me sick.


Being racist is shitty, but it isn't a crime. You made a poor analogy, friend.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

"John Edwards, Hulk Hogan. National Enquirer stay proving even a broken clock is right twice a day."

Well it looks increasingly like the NE is right for once. .

If it really is true then good riddance to Hogan. 

Time for the Rock to take his place as principle Legend of the WWE. With his movie career and modern reach of social and corporate media, he's probably the most famous wrestler of all time anyway.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Plato said:


> Whatever it is, both sides will eventually kiss and make up. :draper2


I don't think so this time.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



RiC David said:


> I know hate speech is protected in the U.S. and that it's irrelevant to this case but I mentioned the distinction because in an international discussion it's good that people realise it's not always just a simple "If I can say it, it's protected".
> 
> I do have a bone to pick with your take on "PC" because I think it's a pretty convoluted notion that's too often oversimplified and even personified as it is in your post.
> 
> ...


Let me clarify that when I say that a person has no right not to be offended by someones lawful speech(whether it be unpopular or not) then that is coming from a Constitutional aspect in that they cannot ask the government to remedy or correct such speech so that they are not offended. Now, there are consequences to free speech in the form of ridicule from others and ostracizing from others or even disassociation in the private sector such as employers. I am probably a little bit older than many on these forums so I have seen where society as a whole has increasingly become under the grip of politically correct ideals. There is no question that negative racist remarks and the things of that sort are ethically not right. No one is arguing that. However, what is happening today in general and not just this case is that the punishment for violating politically correct ideals is not fitting of the violation. Our society has come to the point to where every perceived slight against someone else becomes a major violation. A person's life or reputation becomes ensnared because they did not always perfectly say or act the right way all the time. In that sense PC has the potential to become intolerant because it throws everything out of proportion to try to conform to some high standard or ideal. Again, it is wrong in the way that some things that are said and they should be addressed. However, what many are saying is that the discipline should be reasonable. However, companies do have discretion within reason and limits to discipline as they see fit. I guess what I am saying is that PC has caused society to walk on egg shells to use an old expression.


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

Jeth Bollins said:


> Donald Sterling didn't call anybody the n-word though.


He basically said he didn't won't black people coming to LA Clippers games. Hogan been tossing around the n-word like a football. Both are bad.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



alex1997 said:


> I know its not really related but EC3 posted this on Twitter in light of the Hogan story :lmao


EC3 posted that? :lmao


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Soul Cat said:


> Being racist is shitty, but it isn't a crime. You made a poor analogy, friend.


Being a pedophile technically isn't a crime either but both types of people represent a latent AN potential danger to society.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



KingLobos said:


> Go back underground, people like you make me sick.


I don't know why. A man saying bad things about black people in private (or anybody for that matter) isn't the same as physically hurting a person. NOBODY IS HURT BY A GUY BEING RACIST in private! He is a closet racist anyway. He has fans of all different races and in character he loves all his fans. When he is talking in his own house he is able to put his guard down. NOBODY IS BEING HURT. Please realize this. Now people are "hurt" because their hero now hates them.

It didn't have to be that way if a man's privacy could be private.


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So a racist company fires a guy for being racist ? Ok ?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624579525771333633

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624579758626463744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624582664616460288


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Sixth said:


> EC3 posted that? :lmao


He posted the link to it :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624571967795011584


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



> "I mean, I don't have double standards. I mean, I am a racist, to a point, f*cking n*ggers."


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Damn, wanted AxelMania to live on forever.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Man why is it the TNA fans are trying to justify this :mj2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Soul Cat said:


> Being racist is shitty, but it isn't a crime. You made a poor analogy, friend.


You don't judge one thing based on the extremity of another. You clearly don't have the mental capacity to make good decisions.

"This isn't as bad as child molestation! I'm GOOD!"


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*spots all the non-black people *


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



KingLobos said:


> You don't judge one thing based on the extremity of another. You clearly don't have the mental capacity to make good decisions.
> 
> "This isn't as bad as child molestation! I'm GOOD!"


I didn't say that. Nobody said that. I said your analogy was bad. Continue being insulting for no reason.


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

He'll be back. Hopefully not before WrestleMania 32 though.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

The world needs less Sociology majors and more Business majors.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So when did Hogan make these comments exactly?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Soul Cat said:


> I didn't say that. Nobody said that. Continue being insulting for no reason.


So you don't disagree then. Good to know. Looks like you can run along now.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

When it comes crashing down and it hurt inside getting released like a chump is not way to hide. You unemployed my friend


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Can't believe people are actually defending Hogan here. He basically admits to being racist himself if the Enquirer story is correct.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Are there actually people trying to defend Hogan? fpalm if the guy was stupid enough to make comments like this, he deserves to be fired. Simple as.


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

Cliffy B said:


> Man why is it the TNA fans are trying to justify this :mj2


Because after years of thinking WWE would put them out of business, they've just realised ROH will put the final nail in their coffin. That's why. Mourning period is being held.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Well, I guess the proves he didn't know he was being filmed banging this broad for it's publicity later....no one would be that stupid.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



KingLobos said:


> You don't judge one thing based on the extremity of another. You clearly don't have the mental capacity to make good decisions.
> 
> "This isn't as bad as child molestation! I'm GOOD!"


He literally never said that. And he's entirely correct. End of.


Now don't shit up the thread further.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Defending people that actually admit they're racist and proud, you might as well be be wishing cancer on someone! Its just a horrible horrible thing to say or admit. Your racist? fine do and say what you like behind closed doors because being that way isn't going to get you anywhere in life!


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This is awesome. Hahahaha


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I've seen more anger at Daniel Bryan not winning the Rumble than at Hogan being a racist piece of shit :drake1


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Damn even took him off the hall of fame.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WWE should rebook Hogan vs DEEBO at Mania 32 and have Deebo squash Hogan in 7 seconds.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Eric Fleischer said:


> Well, I guess the proves he didn't know he was being filmed banging this broad for it's publicity later....no one would be that stupid.


yea and he's gota get damages from gawker posting it. im guessing


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't think anyone is trying to justify what Hogan said. I think people might take issue with what the repercussions seem to be.


----------



## Jeth Bollins (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

To all this Hogan stuff:

DAMN!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So after all that it was racism that finally killed Hulkamania


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Shala's Summertime Massacre said:


> He literally never said. And he's entirely correct. End of.
> 
> 
> Now don't shit up the thread further.


Ok I'll use what he said and still prove he doesn't know what he's talking about.

Shoplifting is a crime. It's worst than being racist clearly. I mean if only Hulk shoplifted a piece of candy, he wouldn't have been fired from WWE. God dammit Hulk! 

I mean it is a crime after all. Oh ho ho, non-crimes don't even compare.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm sick and tired of people talking shit about racists in 2015. We can't help the way we're born.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hogan deserves everything that's hit him, and is going to hit him in the future. What a scumbag piece of shit.

And to think I bought tickets when he and flair came down to Australia. 

Anybody a red and yellow hulkamania shirt?


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Damn he dissappeared from my Smackdown Shut Your Mouth game.
Also anyone defending him is a damn fool. It's not about political correctness it's about being a decent human being. And if those quotes are true then Hulk Hogan sounds like a POS.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



antdvda said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to justify what Hogan said. I think people might take issue with what the repercussions seem to be.


Wwe doesn't give a shit he's racist. They're just protecting the brand and image. Which is smart business. Racial tension and problems are a hot topic right now. They don't want to be caught in the cross fire.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ramsay Bolton said:


> I've seen more anger at Daniel Bryan not winning the Rumble than at Hogan being a racist piece of shit :drake1


It's not a crime. Who gives a shit right.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



KingLobos said:


> Ok I'll use what he said and still prove he doesn't know what he's talking about.
> Shoplifting is a crime. It's worst than being racist clearly. I mean if only Hulk shoplifted a piece of candy, he wouldn't have been fired from WWE. God dammit Hulk!
> I mean it is a crime after all. Oh ho ho, non-crimes don't even compare.


What if he shoplifted an iPad case?


----------



## dastardly (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

NOT DEFENDING HOGAN, let's just get that straight. It seems he said those words and there's audio proving it.

But what was the context of the situation? It was a conversation with Bubba's wife? If so, was it part of the whole sex tape thing i.e. filmed without his knowledge? Pillow talk in what he thought was a private situation?

Whatever the context, he said the words so should be sacked immediately.

But.....

If this was part of the whole sex tape thing, then it's pretty low releasing it now and obviously done to discredit him as part of the legal case. As I say, not defending him but whoever released this audio is IMO an even lower form of pond life than a self-avowed racist.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



> “I don’t know if Brooke was f*cking the black guy’s son,” Hulk raved, the sources add.
> 
> “I mean, I don’t have double standards. I mean, I am a racist, to a point, f*cking n*ggers. But then when it comes to nice people and sh*t, and whatever.” ...
> 
> ...


opcorn


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> I'm sick and tired of people talking shit about racists in 2015. We can't help the way we're born.


shut up cream corn


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hulk Hogan vs. Chris Benoit's hologram at Wrestlemania 32!?!?!?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



antdvda said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to justify what Hogan said. I think people might take issue with what the repercussions seem to be.


I think that firing him is a perfectly okay thing to do, and the right reaction on WWE's part.

Removing all references to him I see as a precautionary move. I think his historical contributions will be acknowledged when it's all said and done. His HOF slot may no longer be recognized though.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

sad very sad....


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



KingLobos said:


> Ummmmm no.
> 
> Would you say this if he admitted to being a child molester? I mean it is private, right?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Why am I not surprised. Maya Angelou once said "When someone shows you who they are, believe them the first time."

Eff Hogan & eff anyone that supports his racism, especially when the dickhead admitted to being racist. Anyone defending him just outted themselves as racists as well.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



ellthom said:


> sad very sad....


They aren't a racist company.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



ellthom said:


> Defending people that actually admit they're racist and proud, you might as well be be wishing cancer on someone! Its just a horrible horrible thing to say or admit. Your racist? fine do and say what you like behind closed doors because being that way isn't going to get you anywhere in life!


He did say it behind closed doors.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

"Say your Prayers, take your vitamins, Believe in your self, and shit on minorities on a sex tape" -The 4 Demandments of Hulkamania


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Damn, Hogan.

Any public and private business is going to attempt to protect its image and reputation, no matter how low the perception already is. Especially one as global and seemingly "inclusive" as the WWE. That's just the way it is. Freedom of speech does not protect one from how a private or public business conducts its affairs with its employees. Simple.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I just want to know exactly what he said. If I can get a link or direct quote to why they Krispen Wahed him that would be nice.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



KingLobos said:


> It's not a crime. Who gives a shit right.


Getting A hard on for children isn't a crime itself, but I'm sure if he was on tape admitting he wanted to diddle little boy ass, people would call for his head. 

He's a piece of shit racist. Excuse me for not feeling sorry karma came for his head :shrug


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Any wwe.com statement yet?


----------



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Is it because of this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f20Z-iGVoP0

I don't see anything wrong there. He just made reference. No insult in that.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Seems a bit harsh, couldnt he just apologize to Jesse Jackson and stay with the company?


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



gabrielcev said:


> I just want to know exactly what he said. If I can get a link or direct quote to why they Krispen Wahed him that would be nice.


WARNING: This post does contain graphic language.

- The National Enquirer has released details from the controversial tapes that led to WWE apparently parting way with Hulk Hogan and "scrubbing" him from their website.

Hogan made the comments to Heather Clem, the woman who was married to Bubba the Love Sponge, the same woman Hogan was secretly filmed having sex with in 2012. Hogan was reportedly mad at his daughter Brooke, who he accused of sleeping with a black man.

"I guess we’re all a little racist," Hogan said on the tape.

"She is making some real bad decisions now," Hulk said, sources tell Radar Online and The Enquirer. "My daughter Brooke jumped sides on me. I spent $2-3 million on her music career, I’ve done everything like a jackass for her.”

Hogan continued, "The one option Brooke had, Brooke’s career besides me, is [to] sell beach records."

Hogan also talked about how a "black billionaire guy" had offered to fund Brooke's music career.

"I don’t know if Brooke was f*cking the black guy’s son," Hulk said, the sources add.

"I mean, I don’t have double standards. I mean, I am a racist, to a point, f*cking n***ers. But then when it comes to nice people and sh*t, and whatever."

According to their sources, Hogan also said: "I mean, I’d rather if she was going to f*ck some n***er, I’d rather have her marry an 8-foot-tall n***er worth a hundred million dollars! Like a basketball player! I guess we’re all a little racist. Fucking n***er."

They also reports that the transcripts have been filed in a Florida court, under seal, in a bid to prevent them from being publicly released. However, Radar and The Enquirer's extensive investigation reportedly uncovered five independent sources who provided the contents of the tape.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Whatcha gonna do, when you sleep with your friend's wife and the whole thing was secretly recorded and your pillow talk happened to include some racist comments brother?


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



breadfan said:


> Is it because of this?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f20Z-iGVoP0
> 
> I don't see anything wrong there. He just made reference. No insult in that.


its not that


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ramsay Bolton said:


> Getting A hard on for children isn't a crime itself, but I'm sure if he was on tape admitting he wanted to diddle little boy ass, people would call for his head.
> 
> He's a piece of shit racist. Excuse me for not feeling sorry karma came for his head :shrug


It was a joke, I agree with you.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



ShaWWE said:


> Why am I not surprised. Maya Angelou once said "When someone shows you who they are, believe them the first time."
> 
> Eff Hogan & eff anyone that supports his racism, especially when the dickhead admitted to being racist. Anyone defending him just outted themselves as racists as well.


thee's no coming back when you admit you actually racist yourself. 

Who actually speaks like that? "Oh yea I am racist, we're all a bit racist" WTF. did Hogan just forget who he worked for? Man needs to be educated, because you don't come back from talk like that easily! Admitting your racist isn't an achievement.

I would say its a generation thing, my grandparents are always using racial slurs, but they are at least smart enough to keep it behind close doors and not into the ears of the media! As a celebrity Hogan should know this is 10 times worse!


----------



## CMPunkRKOLegend (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hogan didn't say it to the media, it was caught on that sex tape apparently


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

And to think Mr. T helped his ass sell WM 1 out. 

lololol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



bigd5896 said:


> WARNING: This post does contain graphic language.
> 
> - The National Enquirer has released details from the controversial tapes that led to WWE apparently parting way with Hulk Hogan and "scrubbing" him from their website.
> 
> ...


Seems to me Hogan is fuming that a black guy wife'd Brooke before he ever could.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Should have been more careful with his words if it's the whole daughter thing. Saying he didn't want his daughter getting with a black guy would get him some heat with people, but I don't think it'd lead to him getting removed from everything. The main reason being endogamy is very much a thing and that includes black people too, call it racist if you want but that is just how it is with a lot of people. Adding in all those ......s (I really dislike censors) in there is what really sinks him


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ramsay Bolton said:


> Getting A hard on for children isn't a crime itself, but I'm sure if he was on tape admitting he wanted to diddle little boy ass, people would call for his head.
> 
> He's a piece of shit racist. Excuse me for not feeling sorry karma came for his head :shrug


Comparing pedophiles to racists. A new low for ultra left freaks.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



KingLobos said:


> It was a joke, I agree with you.


Listen, if he wants to be racist, go on ahead. But I'm just saying, expect the consequences. Hell, expect the consequences of just being a shitty human being. Let's not act like Hogan had reputation of a saint before this. He has always been an asshole and dick. 

While I don't agree with his privacy being invaded, he's still a piece of shit.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hogan blew $2-3 million on Brooke's music career?

:heston


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WWE, you might be able to reach into my PS4 and zap Hogan out of the modern games, but I still got my N64 and copy of WCW/NWO Revenge dammit.


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So many internet saints & tough guys today. I am sure no one who is ripping him today has said ANYTHING in a private conversation that would make them look really bad if it became public. 

Has he actually harmed anyone with his racism? Are there stories of him not working with black people because of it? Being insulting to black fans? Refusing to give autographs to little black kids? No? Oh, I'm not sure why we're supposed to be condemning him as an awful human being because he said some nasty shit in a private moment.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*CM Punk Jokes About Hulk Hogan's Situation*



> As noted, WWE has removed Hulk Hogan mentions off their website and Tough Enough pages. This sparked rumors of his release. Former WWE Superstar CM Punk, who recently had beef with Hogan over an NHL situation, took to his Twitter to crack jokes about Hogan no longer being mentioned by WWE.












From NoDq.Com

Well that just happened HAHA


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

It is what is there. No corporation can stand by a white person who said something racist besides the NFL I guess. He's got to go. That being said every single white wrestler older than 40 would be wiped off the books if you're talking about the usage of the "n" word in private conversations.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

a shifting piece of shit. he deserves it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



breadfan said:


> Is it because of this?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f20Z-iGVoP0
> 
> I don't see anything wrong there. He just made reference. No insult in that.


No, that's a repost from 2012.


----------



## Jeth Bollins (May 21, 2015)

RMolloy24 said:


> Hulk Hogan vs. Chris Benoit's hologram at Wrestlemania 32!?!?!?


Book it!


----------



## dastardly (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



bigd5896 said:


> WARNING: This post does contain graphic language.
> 
> - The National Enquirer has released details from the controversial tapes that led to WWE apparently parting way with Hulk Hogan and "scrubbing" him from their website.
> 
> ...


If true, he's so fucked. There's no coming back from that. Plus the inevitable memes, dance-remixes and the rest. Okay he 100% brought it on himself, but no 60+ year old deserves to get so royally screwed at this point in their life. How much is the sex tape case costing? If he loses that on top of becoming unemployable then he's ruined.

I know a lot of people will think of this as karma, but let's get real. He's a racist, politicking piece of shit, he's not Gary Glitter or something. I wouldn't wish the incoming shit-storm on my worst enemy.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk Jokes About Hulk Hogan's Situation*

Punk could tweet a full stop and it would become news lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



goc said:


> So many internet saints & tough guys today. I am sure no one who is ripping Hulk today has said ANYTHING in a private conversation that would make them look really bad if it became public.
> 
> Has he actually harmed anyone with his racism? Are there stories of him not working with black people because of it? Being insulting to black fans? Refusing to give autographs to little black kids? No? Oh, I'm not sure why we're supposed to be condemning him as an awful human being because he said some nasty shit in a private moment.


Newsflash, we aren't influential people. If somebody is a racist piece of shit, walk outside or go to work and see what happens. (Unless of course you live in the south in which case, keep living in bizarro world).

Influential people abide by the public and are held to standards. And what WWE did is perfectly within their rights as a worldwide company to fire AN EMPLOYEE.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Vic said:


> So...Vince using the n word back when WWE was TV-14 and it was a bit more acceptable because of shows like The Boondocks in that ratings range, makes it ok for Hogan to say it while being apart of PG programming? Vince saying it was still wrong and racist, but don't even attempt to make this an excuse for Hogan.


I hate to "defend" Vince here, but there is a difference between saying the word in kayfabe (definitely cringeworthy though) and (allegedly?) dropping N-Bombs out of character. Furthermore, context is everything. One of my favorite phases is "it's not racist if it's funny." See: Any Schumer, Howard Stern, etc. I mean, hell, look at Tarantino. It's pretty obvious he is not racist and he has dropped the N-bomb with a hard "-er" at the end in his movies. Sure, some people may get offended by that sort of thing, but I think most intelligent people understand it is creative license.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/33651283/whats-happened-to-hulk-hogan


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



almostfamous said:


> Here we go guys, get your guesses in early: what do you think he did?


He sued the media machine for $100 million and tried to put Gawker out of business. That's what happened.

Everything else is just the excuse they used to justify it.


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



KingLobos said:


> Newsflash, we aren't influential people. If somebody is a racist piece of shit, walk outside or go to work and see what happens. (Unless of course you live in the south in which case, keep living in bizarro world).
> 
> Influential people abide by the public and are held to standards. And what WWE did is perfectly within their rights as a worldwide company to fire AN EMPLOYEE.


Didn't say anything about WWE. It's all the shit heads who think they're really cool making their memes and talking trash about him. 

Ok so he said some bad shit in a private conversation. Show me some examples of him being a racist outside of his own home. Find me some stories of him refusing to sign autographs for black kids. Or refusing to work with someone because they were black. Oh, there aren't any stories of that?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



goc said:


> So many internet saints & tough guys today. I am sure no one who is ripping Hulk today has said ANYTHING in a private conversation that would make them look really bad if it became public.
> 
> Has he actually harmed anyone with his racism? Are there stories of him not working with black people because of it? Being insulting to black fans? Refusing to give autographs to little black kids? No? Oh, I'm not sure why we're supposed to be condemning him as an awful human being because he said some nasty shit in a private moment.


None of the stuff I keep secret makes me a shitty human being like Hogan though :kobe10

Defending this turd :ti


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



goc said:


> So many internet saints & tough guys today. I am sure no one who is ripping Hulk today has said ANYTHING in a private conversation that would make them look really bad if it became public.
> 
> Has he actually harmed anyone with his racism? Are there stories of him not working with black people because of it? Being insulting to black fans? Refusing to give autographs to little black kids? No? Oh, I'm not sure why we're supposed to be condemning him as an awful human being because he said some nasty shit in a private moment.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



KingLobos said:


> Newsflash, we aren't influential people. If somebody is a racist piece of shit, walk outside or go to work and see what happens. (Unless of course you live in the south in which case, keep living in bizarro world).


Yeah, that last part is bullshit and evidence of your own prejudices.


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I think the reaction to this is why we'll never see another Attitude Era.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I can't but help think about how many athletes and sports heroes from the start of sports in America at the dawn of the 1900s to now probably said things or did things that were very controversial that no one ever found out about. In today's media information age it pretty much negates that. I think one reason why wrestling is not as popular today is because we know too much about their personal lives and activities. There have been many sports heroes in real sports of all races that probably did not conform to PC ideals but they were still cheered.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Sixth said:


> So, Hogan get's fired for being racist, but Vince can do this?


Context is totally different

the aim of that segment is you're laughing at vince for being old, un-cool and out of touch for using the word in conversation with another white person (cena).

Hogan straight up shitting on black people and being racist is completely different.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



goc said:


> So many internet saints & tough guys today. I am sure no one who is ripping Hulk today has said ANYTHING in a private conversation that would make them look really bad if it became public.
> 
> Has he actually harmed anyone with his racism? Are there stories of him not working with black people because of it? Being insulting to black fans? Refusing to give autographs to little black kids? No? Oh, I'm not sure why we're supposed to be condemning him as an awful human being because he said some nasty shit in a private moment.


You obviously know nothing. 

WWE didn't have an option here. When Donald Sterling made racial comments last year, 17 sponsors of the LA Clippers cut all ties with them. They lost money. Here is no different. Doesn't matter that it was private. It came out. WWE had to do something if they didn't want to lose any sponsors and/or money.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Sixth said:


> So, Hogan get's fired for being racist, but Vince can do this?


Different year/era; different context.


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



why said:


> You obviously know nothing.
> 
> WWE didn't have an option here. When Donald Sterling made racial comments last year, 17 sponsors of the LA Clippers cut all ties with them. They lost money. Here is no different. Doesn't matter that it was private. It came out. WWE had to do something if they didn't want to lose any sponsors and/or money.


WHERE DID I SAY ANYTHING ABOUT WWE? Those 3 letters don't appear anywhere together in that post. I'm talking about the shit heads right here in this thread.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Anyone who is defending Hogan's conduct is extremely foolish.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Once the racist genie is outta the bottle that's kinda it, regardless of the situation it was attained from.

Unless he wins the lawsuit against Gawker he's probably gonna be sitting in a crusty Winnebago playing NES like Randy Ram.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

:lol at people low key revealing they're racist behind closed doors. Yes, I've said shit in private, but I'm not being a fucking racist/bigot/etc. 

Are you fucking serious?? Lol

I don't be behind closed doors going "crackers!" lol


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Abdullah the Butcher is still in though after purposely giving a guy HEP C. Good to see WWE has its priorities straight.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Terminating his contract is understandable in these circumstances. but removing all knowledge of his existence from their web sites is a bit ridiculous, are they just never gonna show him slamming Andre, ignore a chunk of their history?


----------



## Mr. High IQ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Eh . . . it wasn't that bad, but it's understandable that a company as image-conscious as WWE would want to distance themselves from Hogan.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hogan has a history of being a shitty human being but "woe is Hogan" :drake1


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



why said:


> You obviously know nothing.
> 
> WWE didn't have an option here. When Donald Sterling made racial comments last year, 17 sponsors of the LA Clippers cut all ties with them. They lost money. Here is no different. Doesn't matter that it was private. It came out. WWE had to do something if they didn't want to lose any sponsors and/or money.


I don't think he is blaming WWE at all. I think his point is to ask all the people why they are mad. He does none of this stuff in public, so why can't he have his privacy like every other human being in this country (which is sadly less and less over the years).


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ramsay Bolton said:


> I don't be behind closed doors going "crackers!" lol


What if I got you some Ritz? :subban


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I seriously doubt they're going to erase him from history. All that shit on the website, that's just someone pushing the panic/delete button. They'll sort it out when all of this dies down a bit.


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hogan knows race.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Has the audio been released?


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So... will all his title reigns be attributed to Vacant?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WWE is just saving their own ass. Don't believe for one second they're doing this from kindness. 

They're being smart. They don't want a scandal on their front lawn and the microscope on them. Don't worry, give it time. Hogan will slowly be let back in.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



tark1n said:


> I hate to "defend" Vince here, but there is a difference between saying the word in kayfabe (definitely cringeworthy though) and (allegedly?) dropping N-Bombs out of character. Furthermore, context is everything. One of my favorite phases is "it's not racist if it's funny." See: Any Schumer, Howard Stern, etc. I mean, hell, look at Tarantino. It's pretty obvious he is not racist and he has dropped the N-bomb with a hard "-er" at the end in his movies. Sure, some people may get offended by that sort of thing, but I think most intelligent people understand it is creative license.


Exactly, Vince said it when WWE was TV-14 and the "evil" 'character' Mr. McMahon, Hogan said it as Terry Boella, the real life person. Doesn't excuse Vince at all, but the difference is clear.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

fully expect corgan to try and get him back in TNA for a redemption angle.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Parties over grandpa :brock4


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So we have quotes? If these are legitimate, and I think they probably are, I have now formed an opinion. 

Fuck him for his ignorance and shame on those who decided to bring this out for their own gain rather than expose his beliefs years ago. WWE? Well, they’re just reacting from a business standpoint; I don’t believe for a second that Hogan’s racism matters all that much to them but public opinion sure does and such a famous wrestling name being exposed is going to garner loads of negative press. 

This:

_“My daughter Brooke jumped sides on me.”_

Screams hardcore racist. Even in pillow talk, he seems to understand that what he’s exposing about his inner life is controversial, and so he starts wavering and loses confidence in what he’s saying:

_"I mean, I don’t have double standards. I mean, I am a racist, to a point, f*cking n***ers. But then when it comes to nice people and sh*t, and whatever."_

He sounds 100% like a closet racist who keeps his views to himself because he worries about his public image. Ah well, I never much cared for his wrestling character and I’ve been even less enamoured of what’s been revealed of his real personality over the years. 

Best scenario is he’ll learn some things about the equal value of all people from this and come out the other side of the fallout on his horizon a better man.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



ellthom said:


> thee's no coming back when you admit you actually racist yourself.
> 
> Who actually speaks like that? "Oh yea I am racist, we're all a bit racist" WTF. did Hogan just forget who he worked for? Man needs to be educated, because you don't come back from talk like that easily! Admitting your racist isn't an achievement.



Exactly.





goc said:


> So many internet saints & tough guys today. I am sure no one who is ripping Hulk today has said ANYTHING in a private conversation that would make them look really bad if it became public.



I was wondering how long it'd be before someone said this. Almost every time someone says something racist, one or more people use this excuse. I'm not perfect & never claimed to be, but I don't go around saying racist things. This excuse is trying justify an admitted racist person's comments & makes you just as bad as he is. You just showed your true self.





Headliner said:


> Anyone who is defending Hogan's conduct is extremely foolish.





Ramsay Bolton said:


> :lol at people low key revealing they're racist behind closed doors. Yes, I've said shit in private, but I'm not being a fucking racist/bigot/etc.
> 
> Are you fucking serious?? Lol
> 
> I don't be behind closed doors going "crackers!" lol



Thank you.

Keep showing yourselves...


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

See guys, you CAN be racist and have black friends! This is coming from what use to be the top guy in the company. If a top guy thinks this way about black people, you can see how racism becomes systemic . WWE- is still a good old boy company.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Can someone link MVP's tweet


----------



## dastardly (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Headliner said:


> Anyone who is defending Hogan's conduct is extremely foolish.


But aren't people of colour are allowed to use that word to reclaim it back?

I mean, Hogan's bright orange. Doesn't that count for _anything_?

:troll


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ramsay Bolton said:


> Hogan has a history of being a shitty human being but "woe is Hogan" :drake1


Hogan carried on as if Nick that were the victim and that it was "God's will" that John Graziano is in the state that he's in. He's an icon but I don't feel sorry for him. 






http://www.mtv.com/news/1589110/hul...marks-says-nicks-mental-state-was-unraveling/


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Everyone can have prejudices it's human nature and quite normal.

BUT TO BE A FREAKING RACIST. Sorry, not sorry, you reap what you sow.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



ellthom said:


> Can someone link MVP's tweet


https://mobile.twitter.com/The305MVP/status/624596226432827393?p=p


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Everyone and I mean EVERYONE is racist in one way or another, It is human nature. 

So in other words who gives a shit what he says or who he offended with this. It's gotten to the point were no one can speak their mind good or bad when it's your God given right to say whatever you want. It's ridiculous now.

I ask why isn't Donald Trump gone from the WWE page as well, Double Standards much.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Dell said:


> Terminating his contract is understandable in these circumstances. but removing all knowledge of his existence from their web sites is a bit ridiculous, are they just never gonna show him slamming Andre, ignore a chunk of their history?


they probably just won't sell his merchandise or anything that they would have to pay him for. Along with not mentioning him on TV. But they will probably still air stuff of his on The Network. You can ignore Chris Benoit's history, but there's no way you can do it with Hogan.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



geomon said:


> I seriously doubt they're going to erase him from history. All that shit on the website, that's just someone pushing the panic/delete button. They'll sort it out when all of this dies down a bit.


They will talk about him just not about him being partnered with them. I wonder if this is even a shock for WWE and Vince since it sounds like it might be i mean damn hes worked with Black men before showing no signs of disgust with them..


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Is there anyone that can explain the Gawker thing? Also, what exactly did Hogan do that was racist?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



goc said:


> So many internet saints & tough guys today. I am sure no one who is ripping Hulk today has said ANYTHING in a private conversation that would make them look really bad if it became public.
> 
> Has he actually harmed anyone with his racism? Are there stories of him not working with black people because of it? Being insulting to black fans? Refusing to give autographs to little black kids? No? Oh, I'm not sure why we're supposed to be condemning him as an awful human being because he said some nasty shit in a private moment.


I can agree we all have said some fucked up shit. But there's levels to shit. I can't lie as a black man it's a damn really dude moment. Right now isn't sympathy for Hogan time. 

But the real issue is they are a worldwide corporation and shit like that can't fly. If this was a backstage thing like the Michael Hayes-Mark Henry issue or the Del Rio thing they could have just suspended him. But this shit is on tape and nothing competes with actual evidence. So they had to save their ass and let Hogan burn on this.

Plus lets be real if they didn't let him go people would be saying they support racism. Or something about double standards because Hogan gets to be racist and make sextapes but they hate China for doing a little porn.


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hogan said racist shit inside his house. Ok. He didn't say it in public. There is not one single story of Hulk Hogan being a racist to anyone. How is he the terrible fucking person so many in this thread claim if his private views have never affected his interactions with another person?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> Everyone and I mean EVERYONE is racist in one way or another, It is human nature.
> 
> So in other words who gives a shit what he says or who he offended with this. It's gotten to he point were no one can speak their mind good or bad when it's your God given right to say whatever you want. It's ridiculous now.


Racism and prejudice are two completely different things. 

Racist honestly believe a certain race is inferior. They look down on them, disgusted and would even rather them be terminated to some people. 

Prejudice people believe certain stereotypes about races and generalize them a lot. Shit like that. 

A prejudice person may believe all blacks love chicken, a racist thinks blacks are nothing but animals, ......s and are inferior to themselves.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I wonder how silly Hogan apologist feel right now.



Lexrules said:


> Everyone and I mean EVERYONE is racist in one way or another, It is human nature.
> 
> So in other words who gives a shit what he says or who he offended with this. It's gotten to the point were no one can speak their mind good or bad when it's your God given right to say whatever you want. It's ridiculous now.
> 
> I ask why isn't Donald Trump gone from the WWE page as well, Double Standards much.


Apparently not enough LMAO


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



ellthom said:


> Can someone link MVP's tweet




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624596226432827393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624595141869744129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624590849096028160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624592777028829184
Those are the latest tweets I saw on his feed.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Rich white guy with white hair to boot...let's just say I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out the guy is racist. That said last I checked this all seemed to be speculation. Any developments since then?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624597995833528320
Coming from the guy who called Beetlejuice the N-word. :lel


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Total over-reaction by the WWE.

Everyone is racist to a point unless they're mixed race. 

The worst part of the problem is the WWE made this into a bigger problem by trying too hard to get out in front of the story. Horrid PR move. 

Scrubbing him from the website is overkill. 

Hogan was obviously upset that his daughter turned her back on him and is riding some black dude like a whore. I honestly doubt the video is ever released with Hogan suing Gawker for $100 million in an illegal recorded conversation. 

With regards to Donald Sterling - his biggest fault was he attacked Magic Johnson and the fact that Donald owns a team comprised of 99.9% african americans


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



goc said:


> Hogan said racist shit inside his house. Ok. He didn't say it in public. There is not one single story of Hulk Hogan being a racist to anyone. How is he the terrible fucking person so many in this thread claim if his private views have never affected his interactions with another person?


He has every right to say whatever he wants. The WWE has every right to distance themselves from it. Wrestling fans have every right to decide how this revelation about a man who many admired changes, or doesn’t change, their opinion of him.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Lol at Hogan's tweet, acting as if he is some tragic martyr or something.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Funny that HHH and Vince still suck Ric "Saggy tits" Flair's dick despite him calling Teddy Long the n-word for years

I guess Hogan's only problem was he said it on tape.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

He probably said stuff that Vince really thinks. That's the sad part about all of this. Only those who get caught get in trouble. I actually like knowing where racists like Hogan stand.

Hogan's lawyers have been trying like hell to suppress this part of the tape for such a long time. It was obvious it must have been really bad to do that, and THIS is why the tapes were shopped so heavily.

Some dudes are so stupid. If you're gonna express a bunch of racist thoughts, at least do it to someone you trust, not some random chick that you're screwing. How cavalier he was speaks a lot about how openly accepted racist attitudes like this are amongst some.

Let me guess. Hogan's getting sympathy because he's a legend? I agree with the sentiment that WWE as a whole is a very shady organization with racist views (or at least heavy on the racial stereotyping), so Hogan's just a sacrificial lamb.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Sixth said:


> So, Hogan get's fired for being racist, but Vince can do this?


I got three theories on this. Not saying it's right, just theories:

1. Vince using the word was in the form of entertainment, in the essence of a white actor using the word in movies. Ex: Steve Austin using the word in The Longest Yard. Hogan, seemingly, made it clear, away from the entertainment industry, that those were his personal feelings.

2. It's about timing. The publicity behind the ADR situation, while kind of quiet, is still there. When those allegations came out, that a faceless WWE employee was accused of a racial comment that led to ADR slapping him, the last thing you want is a major face in WWE being accused of the same thing, with actual proof, that comes from a deep place.

3. It's gotten to a point where the story doesn't have legs...it has wheels. In the real world, Vince's comment never made it past Sunday night. In a sense, only wrestling fans knew about it.


Having said that, I don't think he should get the Benoit treatment, as if this is nearly bad as a double homicide. And maybe that wasn't WWE's intention, to make a big fuss and bring it even more attention. But, the story is bigger than them, at a time where racial tensions are higher than ever. And with WWE constantly boasting about their African American audience (with Smackdown), you're not going to keep the guy with comments that are condescending and disparaging to that demographic, when it seems they can't catch a break anywhere.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Rich white guy with white hair to boot...let's just say I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out the guy is racist. That said last I checked this all seemed to be speculation. Any developments since then?


Well, he's been quoted saying "I am a racist, fucking n***ers," so there's that.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

At least we know Savage wasn't racist. Dude hung out with black dudes for god sake.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm still trying to figure out what he did that was so bad. Because black guys referred to him as the n-bomb and he referred that to them back, that means he should get fired? Do these same people think Booker T should get fired? Is there a deeper explanation then this or is this really it?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Time for the Titus rocket push!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rick_James said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what he did that was so bad. Because black guys referred to him as the n-bomb and he referred that to them back, that means he should get fired? Do these same people think Booker T should get fired? Is there a deeper explanation then this or is this really it?


He was taped having sex and said that he wants his daughter to marry an 8 ft black guy. He also said that he is racist and hates black people.

But it was a private conversation so....


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

lmao @ not a single story about "Hogan being racist." Most racists are smart enough to not show it around minorities.

Wasn't there a whole issue with his restaurant saying weird stuff like "no oversized or excessive jewelry"?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rick_James said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what he did that was so bad. Because black guys referred to him as the n-bomb and he referred that to them back, that means he should get fired? Do these same people think Booker T should get fired? Is there a deeper explanation then this or is this really it?


This is what happened. You might have the wrong information.

http://www.nationalenquirer.com/cel...-tape-saying-n-word-daughter-brooke-exclusive


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rick_James said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what he did that was so bad. Because black guys referred to him as the n-bomb and he referred that to them back, that means he should get fired? Do these same people think Booker T should get fired? Is there a deeper explanation then this or is this really it?





> UPDATE: Here are a couple of quotes that the WWE Hall of Famer said, courtesy of the National Enquirer and Radar Online:
> 
> "I don’t know if Brooke was f*cking the black guy’s son."
> 
> ...


This is what got him fired.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Selfishly, I'm just mad that Hulk Hogan won't be on the Australian tour in a couple of weeks. So, keep this in mind while I say the following:

What. The. Fuck. Hogan gets fired for not liking black people? Being racist is a horrible attribute, it's ignorant and people in 2015 should have more intelligence and value people as human beings, regardless of skin colour. 

That said, all he did was say he didn't like black people and dropped the N bomb. Seriously, at least Vince and Jeff Hardy did the same on WWE TV, and the history of racist gimmicks in WWE, Michael Hayes, the Del Rio incident... it feels like massive hypocrisy, he didn't cause harm to anyone, he expressed an opinion outside of WWE broadcast media. I don't agree with his opinion one bit, but to Benoit him over it? Jesus. They couldn't fine him, or give a suspension effective after his standing obligations?

But yeah, just a mad Aussie who bought a ticket to a WWE show solely to see Hulk Hogan before he retires/kicks the bucket.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This thread has become less about what Hogan has said and more about those that defend him.

Come on defenders, surely even if you love Hogan (man I like Hogan) but the man was pretty stupid here.... can we agree to disagree there?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rick_James said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what he did that was so bad. Because black guys referred to him as the n-bomb and he referred that to them back, that means he should get fired? Do these same people think Booker T should get fired? Is there a deeper explanation then this or is this really it?


There are a lot of people who like to deliberately play dumb, so I don't know if that's what you're doing here, but here's what he allegedly said:


> According to sources, he said: "I mean, I’d rather if she was going to f*ck some n*gger, I’d rather have her marry an 8-foot-tall n*gger worth a hundred million dollars! Like a basketball player!
> 
> "I guess we’re all a little racist. Fucking n*gger."


The people defending Hogan's talk are really revealing themselves. Not all that surprising.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RockStarDud said:


> Everyone is racist to a point unless they're mixed race.


Coming from London where there is no racial divide that is the most ridiculous statement i've ever heard. As if everyone from a single race is racist??? And of course mixed race people can be racist.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Bossdude said:


> Funny that HHH and Vince still suck Ric "Saggy tits" Flair's dick despite him calling Teddy Long the n-word for years
> 
> I guess Hogan's only problem was he said it on tape.


Big difference. 

Teddy said it but it doesn't make it true.

And I'm not taking up for Flair but the reality is there's somebody in the business that has the same story about the vast majority of wrestlers from the 80s. And let's not forget that Michael Hayes has had a job there for 20 years. His racism predates me and he's even made racial comments in WWE on numerous occasions.

But, big difference when there's actual audio that proves it, rather than hearsay.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



KingLobos said:


> This is what happened. You might have the wrong information.
> 
> http://www.nationalenquirer.com/cel...-tape-saying-n-word-daughter-brooke-exclusive


Oh shit lol. He said this in the sex tape?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This story is huge even in UK.

http://news.sky.com/story/1524813/hulk-hogan-has-contract-terminated-by-wwe

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/33651283/whats-happened-to-hulk-hogan


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Big difference.
> 
> Teddy said it but it doesn't make it true.
> 
> ...


Flair and Hayes said they were outright racist? Or just said racial slurs?

There's kind of a difference.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> There are a lot of people who like to deliberately play dumb, so I don't know if that's what you're doing here, but here's what he allegedly said:
> 
> 
> The people defending Hogan's talk are really revealing themselves. Not all that surprising.


Yahoo news has an article and basically cites a completely different reason then this, they basically say it's because of a radio interview.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rookie of the Year said:


> What. The. Fuck. Hogan gets fired for not liking black people? Being racist is a horrible attribute, it's ignorant and people in 2015 should have more intelligence and value people as human beings, regardless of skin colour.


Obviously you don't think it's that horrible. A corporation has to protect itself & they have sponsors and guess what? An entire black audience. You're entitled to "not like black people" as you put it, and the public has the right to respond accordingly. Your job also has the right to protect itself and get rid of you for jeopardizing an audience.

Having said that, I totally agree with the opinion that the WWE in general isn't exactly virtuous, and there is something to be said about the fact that people still support them anyway. People tend to not get really up in arms unless something is overt.

Hogan getting caught isn't exactly the problem, as he's more harmless now that he's actually exposed, IMO. Like I said, I don't doubt for a second that many corporate officers at the company think exactly like Hogan does.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Got to love when people defend racists it's always the same defence about free speech, 'WAAHHH why can't we all just be able to say racist stuff man WAHHH'


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*Hulk Hogan Apologizes for 'Unacceptable' Racist Rant as He Is Scrubbed From WWE Hall of Fame
*

Hulk Hogan is speaking out about a just-released audio transcript that features him making racist slurs about his daughter Brooke's love life. 

"Eight years ago I used offensive language during a conversation. It was unacceptable for me to have used that offensive language; there is no excuse for it; and I apologize for having done it," Hogan said in a statement exclusively to PEOPLE. The transcript featuring that conversation was published online by the National Enquirer. 

"This not who I am. I believe very strongly that every person in the world is important and should not be treated differently based on race, gender, orientation, religious beliefs or otherwise," Hogan told PEOPLE. "I am disappointed with myself that I used language that is offensive and inconsistent with my own beliefs." 

Hogan was scrubbed from the WWE's website on Friday morning, with no videos or photos of the famed wrestler remaining. He was also removed from the online Hall of Fame. His lawyer David Houston confirmed to PEOPLE that he's officially resigned from the organization. 


"He decided to resign from WWE because he didn't want to put them or his family through this," Houston told PEOPLE. 

WWE, however, maintains that Hogan was fired: "WWE terminated its contract with Terry Bollea (aka Hulk Hogan). WWE is committed to embracing and celebrating individuals from all backgrounds as demonstrated by the diversity of our employees, performers and fans worldwide."

Hogan told PEOPLE he will use the situation to "improve as a person," and takes the matter as an "important learning experience." 

A transcript of the audio shows the wrestler repeatedly using the n-word in reference to his daughter Brooke Hogan's dating life. 

Hogan was already enmeshed in legal drama when news of the transcript leaked. The Florida trial for his high-profile lawsuit against gossip site Gawker was recently delayed until at least the fall. The star's legal team filed a $100 million lawsuit against the site after their 2012 posting of a sex tape, made in 2008, featuring Hogan. The tape was later removed from the site.

http://www.people.com/article/hulk-hogan-racist-rant-statement


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Just to be clear with everybody.. Hogan did not get fired because he doesn't like black people. He didn't even get fired because he said those things. He got fired because he got caught saying those things. He got fired because now that his reputation is demolished, WWE cannot be associated with him.

If Vince overheard Hogan saying those things in private, he probably would give zero fucks, damns and shits. He does have a right to say what he wants in private. But now that it's out there, everything he touches turns to poo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*






Sorry, but this is what popped into my head, lol.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Could you imagine if this was Cena instead of Hogan?

That would be like a bigger bomb to the company than the Benoit incident because their lovechild would HAVE to be fired.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Guess my signature/avatar had to change. Dammit Hulk.

WWE has the right to fire him if they want. I think Hulk will be suing Bubba for every penny he has after this.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Wow, surprised he even got scrubbed from the Hall of Fame. Despite everything I said, that does seem like overkill & trying to distance yourself so YOU'RE not revealed for what you are. This has Stephanie directed "panic mode" written all over it. 

I don't think Vince would have done this by himself.

Also, how entitled & arrogant is Hogan? He sued Gawker, knowing he said all this shit. He was arrogant enough to think that this wouldn't come out?! Why not just...not sue?! 

He fucked himself so bad.

He obviously made the calculated decision that he could ride out all of this. Probably because Mel Gibson did. Shows you just how much people can get away with, despite claims to the contrary. 

Watch how many wrestlers roundabout defend Hogan, because they know they think the same way. You saw all this happen with Donald Sterling, when all the other owners were panicked that their real thoughts would get revealed too, lol. All so very cautious.


----------



## punkmark1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So hogans big fucking mouth gets him into trouble again huh....he might be a wrestling legend but the man terry is a total fucking douchebag. His list of gaffs is incredible, Any form racism in 2015 is totally unnaceptable, there won't be a comeback from this one thank god, hopefully him and his trainwreck of a family disappear from the public eye for the forseable future....Good riddance to hogan and his giant fucking ego


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

He's obviously a moron. That being said, it's kind of hilarious that he has been removed from the Hall of Fame stuff on their website and all of that. WWE is SO afraid of looking bad to the public. It's like they think people will see him on there and form a protest outside of WWE Headquarters. Suspend him indefinitely and let it blow over. Maybe not use Hogan for anything in the future, but I just think it's funny they try to erase him.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> Obviously you don't think it's that horrible. A corporation has to protect itself & they have sponsors and guess what? An entire black audience. You're entitled to "not like black people" as you put it, and the public has the right to respond accordingly. Your job also has the right to protect itself and get rid of you for jeopardizing an audience.


I completely understand it from a corporate point of view, I'm just salty that I won't ever get to see Hulk Hogan in my life. If I didn't buy tickets and was looking forward to this for months I'd have zero issue with him getting canned.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Okay, so let's assume Hogan is legit Racist. So what? It's not a crime to be racist. So now, anyone who has ever said anything offensive should be fired? What right does WWE have to terminate Hogan's contract? Hogan has done horrible shit to white people. Why is that okay?

What the hell has this world come to? All I see are a bunch of adults acting like children. Say anything bad about a person that isn't white, straight, and male, and you are villainized by the PC brigade. I'm not defending Hulk Hogan or anyone. I just don't think people should be treated like criminals because they said something that was wrong. I can't believe that race relations have gotten so bad in my own lifetime. It makes me sick. I'm disgusted by the way people think and act. And most of it is coming from people who are white and claim to be so anti-racist that they went and made everything else racist to hide the fact that they are racist as hell. Again, all I see are adults behaving like children. It's 2015, and this is not the way people should be acting.

*People are people, and categorizing people by race is the most racist thing of all.*


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Boss said:


> Well, he's been quoted saying "I am a racist, fucking n***ers," so there's that.


If that's actual audio then that comes across as pretty definitive :lol Like I said before, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Good. Fuck Hogan. Piece of shit.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Sixth said:


>


Andre The Giant vs The Immortal Blue ********. 

The world watched as the Immortal Blue ******** Body Slammed Andre The Giant and hit the big Leg Drop to win WrestleMania 3.

WAT CHA GONNA DO WHEN THE 24 INCH PYTHONS AND BLUEDOTAMANIA RUNS WILD ON YOU.....


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So what will happen on the WWE Network? Will they blur out everything hulk hogan?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

People who don't know the difference between racism and prejudice 

fpalm


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

What's funny is some people saying they're not defending Hogan, but go on to say that his contract shouldn't have been terminated. Uh, that is defending him. You are implying that he, someone who ADMITTED to being racist didn't do anything wrong & shouldn't have been fired.





RockStarDud said:


> Everyone is racist to a point unless they're mixed race.



Oh please. That is such BS. Stop trying to justify it.





Undertakerowns said:


> See guys, you CAN be racist and have black friends! This is coming from what use to be the top guy in the company. If a top guy thinks this way about black people, you can see how racism becomes systemic . WWE- is still a good old boy company.



I'm not talking about you, but in general, anyone that believes someone can't be racist just because they have black friends is naive. That excuse actually doesn't work in the black community since most know that there are two-faced racist people out there. They are actually the worst type of racists because they say racist things behind your back/in private instead of out in the open and/or to your face. And that's exactly what Hogan is.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Haha... Brilliant.

Who is treating him like a criminal? If he was treated like a criminal he would be arrested, tried and convicted.

But he wasn't because he has the freedom to say racist stuff without being treated like a criminal.

That is... You guessed it. Freedom of Speech!

He doesn't, however, escape the consequences of his speech from an employment/public scrutiny standpoint.

He has every right to say and believe what he wants, just as everyone else has the right to judge him for it.


This isn't complicated stuff.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So since WWE have removed Hulk from all WWE stuff who the hell won WM3 then?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

What are the comments about The Rock??

In the Uk the http://www.nationalenquirer.com site just goes to http://www.nationalenquireruk.com/


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deanambroselover said:


> So since WWE have removed Hulk from all WWE stuff who the hell won WM3 then?


Cena


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik 57m57 minutes ago
WHO WANT TO SEE THE LEGEND REPLACE THE HIWDY DOODY HULK HOGAN IN THE @WWEToughEnough GIVE ME HELL YEAH


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

From Super Destroyer to Super Career Destroyer, things have come full circle.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> So what will happen on the WWE Network? Will they blur out everything hulk hogan?


None of that stuff will be deleted only thing I could see them doing is if you search "Hulk Hogan" or "Hollywood Hogan" you will come with zero results like you with Chris Benoit.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



x78 said:


>


:no:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So can we just have Hogan declared mentally incompetent? 

I mean the man clearly doesn't know to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hogan & his agent say that he resigned while WWE say they terminated his contract. Shocker


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Punt said:


> Haha... Brilliant.
> 
> Who is treating him like a criminal? If he was treated like a criminal he would be arrested, tried and convicted.
> 
> ...



It's sad that you even had to explain this. You'd think it'd be common knowledge.

Hogan deserves what he's getting.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Atleast Curtis no longer has that Axelmania gimmick anymore.

Hogan got the Benoit treatment. It's sad really


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Is Booker T going to get caught up in all of this?


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Benoit isn't even censored on the network.

Being a bigger douche than everyone already knew isn't quite murdering your family.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hogan you're officially off the Mount Rushmore and from this day forward be replaced by


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



BrettSK said:


> Fuck that
> 
> I guess we're not getting the Hulkster in Oz next month..


he'll return to Oz as Vern "Hulkster" Schillinger :wink2:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



KingLobos said:


> Flair and Hayes said they were outright racist? Or just said racial slurs?
> 
> There's kind of a difference.


What's the difference?

In the case of Hayes, if you're regularly using the N-word, commenting about how blacks can't read and even got suspended by WWE for your racist comments in the past, it's obvious that everybody isn't in on the joke that he thinks he's black.

That's the poorest justification ever for using racial slurs. You don't have a history of that and be considered "not racist".


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol at the guy saying that "adults are acting like children" and that Hogan is a racist because "white people made everything racist"

I'm pretty sure Hogan saying "I'm a racist" is what made him racist.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



> Hulk Hogan made the following response to People.com regarding his racist comments that have surfaced:
> 
> "Eight years ago I used offensive language during a conversation. It was unacceptable for me to have used that offensive language; there is no excuse for it; and I apologize for having done it."
> 
> "This is not who I am. I believe very strongly that every person in the world is important and should not be treated differently based on race, gender, orientation, religious beliefs or otherwise. I am disappointed with myself that I used language that is offensive and inconsistent with my own beliefs."


.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This is because Hogan has such a prominent identity in the WWe. If he was lesser known, and not on their Tough Enough program, this probably wouldn't have been such a big deal.

It's not like Vince and his whole posse aren't racists themselves.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I wonder how Hogan felt about Mr. T's Mother? :grin2:


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

if Hogan ever called Rock a nigg a,The guy should never ever back to WWE event.
how dare u say The Greatest of all time like that?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



ShaWWE said:


> I'm not talking about you, but in general, anyone that believes someone can't be racist just because they have black friends is naive. That excuse actually doesn't work in the black community since most know that there are two-faced racist people out there. They are actually the worst type of racists because they say racist things behind your back/in private instead of out in the open and/or to your face. And that's exactly what Hogan is.


So true. I'd bet anything that he was smiling in the face of Brooke's boyfriend. That's the funny thing that people like Brooke's bf probably don't even get. 

What I loved most that's not even getting any attention, is that Hogan spelled out exactly how these white fathers think about these NBA stars. They see them as a pay check and nothing more, and that's the only reason they're "accepted" into the family (still thought of as "n*ggers" though).

These dumb, black nba players who trot around their white girlfriends really act like they've hit on something special, & they have no care that the family of these girls views them as "less than." Such fools.

I wish a sense of self-pride could be instilled in them, and if anything, Hogan's comments should make people more aware of what's really going on, but it's more fun to get caught up in the outrage instead. Should be thankful, really, because he's so clearly laying out the way people think.


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm surprised no one repurposed the WrestleMania VII poster with the Confederate flag yet. You're disappointing me, Internet.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This news story is getting huge here in the UK where I am


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



wwffans123 said:


> if Hogan ever called Rock a .....,The guy should never ever come back WWE event.Fuck you Hulkster,How dare u say The Greatest of all time like that?


LOL, Ok


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> Fuck WWE. Hulk Hogan is the GOAT. I don't give a fuck if he said the N word. I use it all the time and it's my right to do so.


It's also fully in their prerogative to fire your ass for thinking you can treat people like that. On your porch? Yeah. As a nobody? Absolutely go for it. 

As WWE's Ambassader.......seriously dude? Foresight much?

Hulk Hogan has been one of the biggest stars in wrestling, period. With that said, fuck Hogan. I can't believe the amount of chances he was given. 

He fucked Vince and went to court against him, he went to WCW for the money and to essentially burn those that created him down. Then he came back with open arms, only to leave after he went rogue and called out a Texas Rattlesnake that told you he didnt want to do anything with you (aka have a match). 

Guess what he does next? Goes to TN-fuckin-A to try and "help the business" as in, try and burn down the WWE that created him as well as forgave him (yes fool me once shame on me, fool me twice....). Of course anyone with foresight would tell you that TNA wouldn't work. So off he comes running back and once again welcomed back to do nothing but shill items and be a talking head ambassador when called on. Did he try politicking to wrestle a match? Yup, since he's been back. But he's a legend you say, he should have one if he asked for it: No, he can't pass a physical, he knows this and cannot even drop his leg (such a simple fuckin move too that he cant do). 

Did I mention such notorious and well known politics that WCW main events were changed on dimes, the politicking power of HHH and HBK coudn't fight him off. HHH lost his Undisputed title after a return, rumble win and wm win only to lose it one month later to the returning Hulkamaniac. HBK was so pissed at Hogan being a cock that he oversold everything at summerslam. I already mentioned Austin (another known to politic) refused to ever work with him. Yes the 3 mentioned were known for the samething, but Hogan beat them every time. With the exception of Austin, who refused to give him the time of day. 

Did I mention a sex tape? Did I mention a new found video of him calling her daughter's BF a Ni**er? 

Hogan has got to go. His work will always be there. As boring and sloggy as his matches are, they are history. And he made it. Who cares if any of those "big" Hogan matches are unwatchable by today's standards. You enjoy watching Hogan have a terrible match with Andre, only to see one cool moment. Enjoy watching his match with Warrior, where after a finisher, Hogan kicks out instantly after 3 with a dumb face as if it were a surprise rollup. Enjoy watching Hogan hop in during a Bret Hart/Yokozuna main event, only to 100 percent steal the spotlight (and the title). Watch Hogan do a finger poke of doom. 

Stardom is one thing, what I listed other than the part where I called him sluggish and boring are simply facts. Hogan is a disloyal, did it for the money, politicking, passed his prime, broke racist. 

And before you say a word simply doesn't make you racist. Saying you don't want your daughter to be with someone because of skin color is racist. Some people think that by saying "my type" this "my type" that, they are able to say that they prefer to not date black people, that they arent attracted to them. The problem is that you find a RACE of people unnatractive/undesriable/2nd,3rd,4th on the totem pole of life. It's racist and its disgusting and he has to go. 

Don't worry, when the rest of the bigots and racists find out, they will raise him funds on a campaign site. Hogan will love that shit.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

For people saying that WWE are doing the right thing, are we talking about in the sense of morality or something? I'd be very intrigued to hear from those who genuinely believe they're pioneering a sense of justice with this decision to wipe the collective's memory clean of Hogan.

Normally I try and steer clear of sociological and related philosophical discussions on a WRESTLING FORUM (no disrespect intended my brothers and sisters) but this sort of issue gets my attention because there's so much made about how this reflects our society as a larger representation. I find most of this story a bit comical actually in the sense of a modern day Western World tragedy.

I can picture Hogan annoyingly muttering all this stuff more and more quietly as his brain likely melts into a drug induced stupor (c'mon, he was on SOMETHING right?); all the while plowing The Sponge's trophy wife, with Bubba watching and wondering if it's right he should feel aroused. Meanwhile you have WWE bigwigs over there in their own little bubble likely ignoring/forgetting this entire story until you get the hungriest media vulture of the pack swoop on this story and bring all the weird and dirty details to light again. Of course, a lot don't really care at heart. Some might've even found it a bit funny. They do remember that they aren't allowed to be associated with anything shady though, and quickly sever all ties with one of the cornerstones of their company to remind us that they aren't like him at all. 

I'm not too concerned about the discussion revolving around 'the right/privileged of people to be offended nowadays' that many are keen to share their insight into. I think it's more a matter of looking at the bigger picture. Hogan said stuff that isn't socially acceptable in our neck of the woods nowadays, but it was under his correct assumption that it was during his private time. And really, what has been outed here? That Hogan's likely a casual racist? Oh well. Is that really a massive deal to us? 

To the person who compared this situation to another where a pedophile is exposed in lieu of his/her 'right to privacy', I think that's too much of a leap. If Hogan was devising or engaging in plans to lynch black people then I see that then as a comparable situation. You know; an act that leads to the direct harm or serious mistreatment of another (ie: pedophiles molesting children or viewing child pornography that is collected at the expense of a child's well-being)? In this case with Hogan saying a bunch of dumb stuff though? Bah. Not worth it from my end. I can see a lot of black people getting offended, but that's also their choice and moral inclination to do so. 

Of course it's a big deal to the company, but we all know it's due to the image they must maintain. They are a dirty organization that tries to wipe it's hands clean of it's own hard truths. They certainly shouldn't be considered as any sort of a moral compass when dealing swiftly in matters like this. The case against morality is arguably worse with bottom feeding media outlets like this gossip site, who are never slow to pick the bones clean of whatever unfortunate celebrity wonders into their domain of interest with secrets barely kept. 

Really, this whole situation has a bunch of losers and not many winners (aside from Gawker most likely).


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DoubtGin said:


> .


He made those comments eight years ago? Wtf? How is this being brought up now?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DJ2334 said:


> He made those comments eight years ago? Wtf? How is this being brought up now?


He is suing the Media. The Media doesn't like that.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DJ2334 said:


> He made those comments eight years ago? Wtf? How is this being brought up now?


Wasn't in 2006?

Almost a decade ago.

I don't know anybody who never made misstakes in their life. We all have.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Never did give a damn about his ass. No sleep lost here. Buh-bye.
:shrug


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

At least it has all come out now with what he said. Lol at him saying he re signed no you didnt WWE fired your ass


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> He is suing the Media. The Media doesn't like that.


To be fair, the Media is the real life big super villain


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Yeah1993 said:


> The way some people are defending or insulting Hulk I expected to eventually read what was actually said. Did I miss it or does nobody actually know? There should be a 0% chance of it being the one that's already posted. He was literally quoting Booker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They won't get rid of all Hogan's stuff on the Network. Benoit's matches are all on the Network.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



krillep said:


> Wasn't in 2006?
> 
> Almost a decade ago.
> 
> I don't know anybody who never made shit comments and misstake in their life. We all have.


Are you serious? Fucking 2006? How the hell is this a relevant issue then? Did someone just decide to leak this almost ten years later? I'm so confused...


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> So true. I'd bet anything that he was smiling in the face of Brooke's boyfriend. That's the funny thing that people like Brooke's bf probably don't even get.
> 
> What I loved most that's not even getting any attention, is that Hogan spelled out exactly how these white fathers think about these NBA stars. They see them as a pay check and nothing more, and that's the only reason they're "accepted" into the family (still thought of as "n*ggers" though).
> 
> ...



You hit the nail on the head. Then you have people in here defending his actions all while claiming that they're not. My favorite part are the ones saying that everyone has done this. They are trying to justify an admitted racist's racism. They should just cut the BS & admit that they're just like him because in all honesty, they are most likely talking about themselves. They probably say the same things behind close doors & want to make it look like everyone else does the same thing & that's BS.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So Brooke couldn't resist the charm of Virgil.


----------



## black republican (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

and you wonder why black people are weary in wrestling crowds and promoters, is really fucked up 

i wanna cry


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

sure I'm not the first, and sure I won't be the last but..

HULK HOGAN, WE COMIN FOR YOU .....!

:booklel


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Apparently there is a theory floating online about Hogan having "his people" leak the tape, because of his lawsuit with Gawker. The theory goes that he knew Gawker could use this as leverage for him to drop the lawsuit or settle, so Hogan had it leaked so he could proceed with the lawsuit and get more money. 

Don't know how true it is. But interesting, nonetheless.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



krillep said:


> Wasn't in 2006?
> 
> Almost a decade ago.
> 
> I don't know anybody who never made misstakes in their life. We all have.


Without actually seeing the whole conversation, of course I can understand why people would be upset but I do think him getting fired is over kill. Obviously the guy was apologetic, it sounds like he said it when he was in the sex tape with Bubba the Love Sponge's wife lol, 8 years ago, which is quite different from doing it at a news conference or something or him saying "I still stand by those comments". 

I'm sure some will *strongly* disagree but I really dont think Hogan hates black people. Perhaps he was upset about something going on with his daughter and he spoke words in such a way that he didn't mean them, but was just upset. Not saying that excuses it, it was tasteless and yes, it offended people. I don't see how firing the guy is a good solution though.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Nobody will touch Hulk for any work now being associated with a racist isnt good for business


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Sex Tape
racial controversy 

All Hulk Hogan needs to do now is kill someone and he's hit the triple threat controversy wheel


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

And this is coming from the company that exploits African-American stereotypes on a regular basis. WWFuckery strikes again.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This conversation was a part of the leaked sex tape, FWIW. It was recorded post-coital on the sex tape. It hasn't been released yet due to an ongoing lawsuit between Hogan and the website, Gawker, that released the sex tape back in 2008.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The Rock must feel terrible since he's looked up to Hogan as a kid.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Wow, 7-10 years ago.......you mean back when Hogan was fucked up? No kidding. I would like to believe he is a better person now. I feel bad for Hogan if he is indeed a better person than represented in this story.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



black republican said:


> and you wonder why black people are weary in wrestling crowds and promoters, is really fucked up
> 
> i wanna cry


LOL, Really?


----------



## Becky's Otologist (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WWE is making the biggest statement with banishment of Hogan for all "future" employees in the business. 
No missteps allowed or you will be punsished hard.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Sad day for wrestling as a whole. One thing you learn as you get older is that your heroes are never who you think they are. Every one has skeletons in their closet. His first fuck up in this situation was banging someone else's wife, so it looks like karma is catching up with him. At least Hogan has owned up to his actions rather than make excuses or deflect onto circumstances. For many his apology will not be enough, and that's their perogative. 

At any rate, his matches are still up on the Network, so I wouldn't say he's been completely scrubbed from the company's history.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

In this case WWE should fire themselves for all the racist stereotype gimmicks PTP TND BAD Hell even Zeb Colter and Swagger. 

Forgot to add R truth in there when they were booking him as a thief during black history month.

It's funny though when in reality WWE is as racist as Hogan.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

can someone tell me why the Iron Sheik hasn't been removed from the website yet? he has a history of saying racist remarks in shoot interviews


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

More evidence Hulk Hogan hates black people:


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBpbJvyi-7I[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]
Can Vince be fired too?


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deanambroselover said:


> Nobody will touch Hulk for any work now being associated with a racist isnt good for business


I HIGHLY doubt that. Wrestling Promoters now more then ever will want him on their show or convention. Much Money to be made even more then before.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

It sounds so much worse when you read "It was part of a sex tape". 

I mean....Jesus!


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DJHJR86 said:


> This conversation was a part of the leaked sex tape, FWIW. It was recorded post-coital on the sex tape. It hasn't been released yet due to an ongoing lawsuit between Hogan and the website, Gawker, that released the sex tape back in 2008.


So how does everyone know now? Did Gawker just finally say "Fuck it" and released it anyways?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



goc said:


> Hogan said racist shit inside his house. Ok. He didn't say it in public. There is not one single story of Hulk Hogan being a racist to anyone. How is he the terrible fucking person so many in this thread claim if his private views have never affected his interactions with another person?


Well being racist is disgusting even if your okay with it Hogan has been representing WWE and WWE are NOT racist no matter the jokes they do not want anyone representing them saying such words publicly to others of race. People calling him a terrible person are those that do not sympathize with racists obviously.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> can someone tell me why the Iron Shiek hasn't been removed from the website yet? he has a history of saying racist remarks in shoot interviews


Or why that guy who made a racist remark towards Alberto Del Rio wasn't fired.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Andre's "undefeated" streak at WM3 has been restored. Now if Brock says anything racial Taker will have the streak back.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lil Mark said:


> Okay, so let's assume Hogan is legit Racist. So what? *It's not a crime to be racist*.


Put it to you like this.

Saying/doing anything detrimental, on behalf of your employer, isn't a crime, either. Does that mean you shouldn't be fired, since it's not a crime, even though it could affect the business interests of your employer, an employer that promotes itself as a family friendly brand?

That's what happened here.



Lil Mark said:


> So now, anyone who has ever said anything offensive should be fired?


If it's on audio and/or leaked to the public, yeah. They WILL be fired.



Lil Mark said:


> What right does WWE have to terminate Hogan's contract?


Because he made comments that could potentially have a negative affect on their business interests. Doesn't matter if you're a Hall of Fame wrestler or a concessions worker at a zoo. There's a bit of common sense that your actions are reflective of your employer.



Lil Mark said:


> Hogan has done horrible shit to white people. Why is that okay?


What horrible thing has Hogan done to white people that's on the same level as pretty much saying he hates all black people?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WWE's feigned outrage actually irritates me so much. Stay fake as fuck :drake1


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



ShaWWE said:


> You hit the nail on the head. Then you have people in here defending his actions all while claiming that they're not. My favorite part are the ones saying that everyone has done this. They are trying to justify an admitted racist's racism. They should just cut the BS & admit that they're just like him because in all honesty, they are most likely talking about themselves. They probably say the same things behind close doors & want to make it look like everyone else does the same thing & that's BS.


I should have added "and most likely the girls themselves view these guys as less than."

You're so right. I remember reading a thread where board members were panicking because someone was exposing blatant racists on Reddit.

According to these people, you'd think it was their God given right to write racist rants online and not be exposed. The level of outrage and panic was amusing as fuck. You could tell these people were so afraid of getting a call at their jobs.

It's amazing to me that some act like there's valor in being a coward. So you just post racist shit online or say racist shit to another dude's wife that you don't have the balls to say in the faces of people you smile at...that somehow makes you more in need of protecting? What? You just don't have balls.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

In case not already posted, it's here:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...r-releases-racist-comments-allegedly-made-by/



> Source: National Enquirer
> 
> WARNING: This post does contain graphic language.
> 
> ...


Oops.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Well that's cheered me up.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lunatic Fringe said:


> Sad day for wrestling as a whole. One thing you learn as you get older is that your heroes are never who you think they are. Every one has skeletons in their closet. His first fuck up in this situation was banging someone else's wife, so it looks like karma is catching up with him. At least Hogan has owned up to his actions rather than make excuses or deflect onto circumstances. For many his apology will not be enough, and that's their perogative.
> 
> At any rate, his matches are still up on the Network, so I wouldn't say he's been completely scrubbed from the company's history.


If you liked Hogan before this, like him after. It's only words, It not like he killed his family like Beniot, Sticks and Stones my friend. Over sensitivity has become a bigger problem in this country, We have become a nation of crybabies and Momma's boys sucking our thumbs everytime someone hurts our feelings. 

I'm still a fan of Hogan and will continue to be.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*Hogan got Benoit'd.*


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

GOOD! Fuck Hogan


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Arthurgos said:


> Well being racist is disgusting even if your okay with it Hogan has been representing WWE and WWE are NOT racist no matter the jokes they do not want anyone representing them saying such words publicly to others of race. People calling him a terrible person are those that do not sympathize with racists obviously.


What are you racist about? let those without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lil Mark said:


> More evidence Hulk Hogan hates black people:




I see nothing about black people in that.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Also damn this seems to be a shock even for Booker.... How can you be such a huge closet racist but i guess this is the first time it has involved his daughter but damn.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Let us all not forget that Hogan was the rat who outed Jesse Ventura's unionization plans to Vince.

Hogan protecting his spot cost tons of wrestlers better rights, future health care, etc.

So fuck him.

ETA: lol at the poster above. It doesn't say "black people" so "nothing to see here." When do you ever see a "dress code" THAT extensive? Please. There's a reason why he suddenly changed it when the media got ahold of it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rick_James said:


> Without actually seeing the whole conversation, of course I can understand why people would be upset but I do think him getting fired is over kill. Obviously the guy was apologetic, it sounds like he said it when he was in the sex tape with Bubba the Love Sponge's wife lol, 8 years ago, which is quite different from doing it at a news conference or something or him saying "I still stand by those comments".
> 
> I'm sure some will *strongly* disagree but I really dont think Hogan hates black people. Perhaps he was upset about something going on with his daughter and he spoke words in such a way that he didn't mean them, but was just upset. Not saying that excuses it, it was tasteless and yes, it offended people. *I don't see how firing the guy is a good solution though*.


More than anything, it's WWE saving their ass by distancing themselves from him.

Keeping him on board would only provide ammunition, in the form of WWE's previous accusations of racism, including just last year with Del Rio.

And I wouldn't be surprised if, in spite of all this, Hogan is no longer visible in WWE but is still on the payroll because I don't think they want to just kick him to the curb for something that happened years ago but seemingly have no choice.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Sweenz said:


> I see nothing about black people in that.


You are not great at playing dumb.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

they even removed the episodes of tough enough from their youtube channel. wow...........


----------



## Rockecy (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lunatic Fringe said:


> At any rate, his matches are still up on the Network, so I wouldn't say he's been completely scrubbed from the company's history.



And he can't be. No matter what he did in his personal life, Hulk Hogan will always be remembered for his pro-wrestling success....ya some of his drama here and there but you can't wipe out the huge history he holds as a wrestler.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Saw this on WZ, had to share. The internet wastes NO time. :booklel


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lil Mark said:


> You are not great at playing dumb.


What's dumb?


Its a list of things you can't wear in the restaurant. Are you saying only black people wear all or parts of that list and thus is obvious that hulk is racist?


You are projecting your own view of how black people dress with that post.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> What are you racist about? let those without sin cast the first stone.


Wait what how did you get that from what i said... I was responding to what the dude was saying.

As i said before this reaction is not only them scrubbing him from his involvement with them media wise lately but it honestly looks like a lot of the people at WWE straight up never knew and are disgusted themselves.


----------



## Smark/Mark Harmony (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Meh. I'm black, and this doesn't really bother me. But Hogan was a stupid bitch for saying that stuff while the camera was still recording, and now it's biting him in the ass.

Oh well, terrible luck for the guy. :draper2


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

After all this fucking time... it turns out Bobby Heenan was right about him.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Arthurgos said:


> Wait what how did you get that from what i said... I was responding to what the dude was saying.
> 
> As i said before this reaction is not only them scrubbing him from his involvement with them media wise lately but it honestly looks like a lot of the people at WWE straight up never knew and are disgusted themselves.


And everyone of them in the WWE are as racist as Hogan or you or I. Like I said. Who will cast the first stone, The answer should be none of them.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Sweenz said:


> What's dumb?
> 
> 
> Its a list of things you can't wear in the restaurant. Are you saying only black people wear all or parts of that list and thus is obvious that hulk is racist?
> ...


The entire thing is saying no to every stereotype a black guy has when they dress. It shouts that he was trying to make sure a certain group never showed up and prior to knowing this news it was not a big deal because people thought it could only be coincidence. Seriously though wtf is wrong with Hogan after all he has been through to think in any media platform was anything he said okay to say...


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Why I have feeling he's gonna die soon?
I had same feeling for Ult. Wariorr last year.


----------



## dastardly (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Selfishly, I'm just mad that Hulk Hogan won't be on the Australian tour in a couple of weeks. But yeah, just a mad Aussie who bought a ticket to a WWE show solely to see Hulk Hogan before he retires/kicks the bucket.


Don't worry, WWE have just announced a new signing to take his place.


----------



## C.J.Styles (Apr 27, 2015)

If he said something racist then the WWE did the right thing by letting him go. But really who cares Hogan was never a great wrestler he got by on character alone I won't miss him he's not on my top 5 all time.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



dclikewah said:


> Saw this on WZ, had to share. The internet wastes NO time. :booklel


Christ that's brilliant


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related*



BigbyDolph said:


> Yea, they'll prob make up in the end, but if not, it doesn't really *brother* me..


Fixed


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



dastardly said:


> Don't worry, WWE have just announced a new signing to take his place.


LOL, Awesome


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> And everyone of them in the WWE are as racist as Hogan or you or I. Like I said. Who will cast the first stone, The answer should be none of them.


Your making less sense i do not think you know what a racist is....


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lil Mark said:


> More evidence Hulk Hogan hates black people:


What? That's not the least bit racist, especially since many white folks wear the same type of attire as well. If he said no black people were allowed on his beach at all, then that would have been racist.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Jackass got what he deserved. Of course WWE is gonna fire him. They don't want his dirt on them. And, Hogan can say all the racist shit he wants but WWE or whoever else employs him has the right to fire him once audio of him being racist is released.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



C.J.Styles said:


> If he said something racist then the WWE did the right thing by letting him go. But really who cares Hogan was never a great wrestler he got by on character alone I won't miss him he's not on my top 5 all time.


If he said what is being reported he has no chance of finding somewhere else to work. Dude will basically have to rely on his own business's which will probably tank when it comes to investors to help build them up. Vince never screwed Hogan... Hogan screwed Hogan...


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Arthurgos said:


> The entire thing is saying no to every stereotype a black guy has when they dress. It shouts that he was trying to make sure a certain group never showed up and prior to knowing this news it was not a big deal because people thought it could only be coincidence. Seriously though wtf is wrong with Hogan after all he has been through to think in any media platform was anything he said okay to say...


A great lesson is to not waste your time with people who knowingly play dumb.

But I'll add this. TMZ contacted the restaurant and spoke to an employee and:


> When we asked him about wearing oversized jewelry, he said, "I don't want to sound stereotypical ..." and then he trailed off.
> 
> WELL THEN!
> 
> Hogan claims he didn't know anything about the dress code*** and told TMZ that he's "looking into it." Yes, Hulkster. Maybe do that.


What's funny is that Hogan then acted like he was outraged by all of this, claimed he knew nothing about this, and then put a stop to it (after the media got ahold of it, of course). Knowing that he uses words like "n*gger" in his every day life. 

It just shows you how fake everyone is. Same applies to the people punishing Hogan now.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Arthurgos said:


> Your making less sense i do not think you know what a racist is....


Sure I do, My grandmother was killed by a black man. Do I blame all Black people, no but there is a hurt there that a Black man took her life. 

We all have racism in us, we are all born with it, No one is perfect.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Fuck Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Now I know why he wanted Patrick gone from Tough Enough.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Damn, this is on the news now.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

"Take your vitamins, protein jag and stay in school, n**** - uh, I mean, brother! No wait, I didn't mean it like that, uh... uhh...."


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WWE loves Arnold Schwarzenegger who pardoned a murderer because he was friends with his dad and they love Floyd who has beat a number of woman. 


If WWE is going to take a war on anti-moral behavior they should probably be contestant about it.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rybotch said:


> Now I know why he wanted Patrick gone from Tough Enough.


Yeah, he is a snob that rubs everybody the wrong way. He gives hardcore wrestling fans a bad name.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So his alleged racist comments weren't that racist

While donald trump calls the latino community a group of thugs and criminals, and he stays there on the hof page.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I wonder if they'll bring back Patrick from Tough Enough. it was weird that Hogan voted him off after he won the promo competition, but now it makes perfect sense


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> Sure I do, My grandmother was killed by a black man. Do I blame all Black people, no but there is a hurt there that a Black man took her life.
> 
> We all have racism in us, we are all born with it, No one is perfect.


No we all have prejudice within us but not racism.. Racism is prejudice to the extreme of blaming someone because of there skin it is a form of HATE. I do not have that and dude you need to have a good look at yourself there no matter how tragic the killing of your grandmother was to have any taint towards black men or women because of a single person is insane.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Can't wait till Cena says the N word.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> So his alleged racist comments weren't that racist
> 
> While donald trump calls the latino community a group of thugs and criminals, and he stays there on the hof page.


Don't be dumb Donald Trump is funding his own shit to do that and is running from president. If you follow any form of news after what he said all the networks with him dropped all his shows n shit... Also it was not a secret to anyone.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> If you liked Hogan before this, like him after. It's only words, It not like he killed his family like Beniot, Sticks and Stones my friend. Over sensitivity has become a bigger problem in this country, We have become a nation of crybabies and Momma's boys sucking our thumbs everytime someone hurts our feelings.
> 
> I'm still a fan of Hogan and will continue to be.


Are you black? Cause that sounds a lot easier if you arent. I've been a fan of hogan since I was 4 years old. However I can assure you I can't just go on feeling the same about him after a rant like that about people like me.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I wonder if they'll bring back Patrick from Tough Enough. it was weird that Hogan voted him off after he won the promo competition, but now it makes perfect sense




Paige placed him up there.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Kennedyowns said:


> WWE loves Arnold Schwarzenegger who pardoned a murderer because he was friends with his dad and they love Floyd who has beat a number of woman.
> 
> 
> If WWE is going to take a war on anti-moral behavior they should probably be contestant about it.


They were not under contract with them but worked with them for a bit. None of them represented the company at live events as well as that was entirely not any part of there business. Hulk these last few years has done nothing but represent WWE at events lol how can this be a shock to anyone...


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Booker T. Huffman ‏@BookerT5x 
I am shocked by the statements made by Hulk Hogan. It's unfortunate, but that's something that he's going to have to deal with.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Sweenz said:


> Paige placed him up there.


ok thought it was Hogan. Hogan voted him off last week after he won the promo battle. I can't watch this week's episode because WWE removed it loool


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> More than anything, it's WWE saving their ass by distancing themselves from him.
> 
> Keeping him on board would only provide ammunition, in the form of WWE's previous accusations of racism, including just last year with Del Rio.
> 
> And I wouldn't be surprised if, in spite of all this, Hogan is no longer visible in WWE but is still on the payroll because I don't think they want to just kick him to the curb for something that happened years ago but seemingly have no choice.


You do bring up a good point with the law suit and such, but I do think the WWE needs to grow a pair of balls and stand by the guy. And by that I mean not by the statement, but give him a chance to speak up. If he came back and said something like "I regret making that statement, it came at a time in my life when I was dealing with a mid life crisis, I don't really believe any of that stuff" etc, I think a lot of people would be willing to cut Hogan a break. 

The guy built the WWE, I do think they should give him a chance to redeem himself here instead of just firing him after contemplating the issue for an hour.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> Sure I do, My grandmother was killed by a black man. Do I blame all Black people, no *but there is a hurt there that a Black man took her life. *
> 
> We all have racism in us, we are all born with it, No one is perfect.


A _man_ took her life. If a rhino took her life, would you be hung up over whether it was a white rhino or a black rhino?

No one is born with racism. Race is a social construction that is interpreted in different ways. 

Sorry for your loss but you are completely wrong on this issue.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

John Legend ‏@johnlegend @ROLANDsmartin @hulkhogan well we are talking about a fake competition where the outcome is scripted. The HOF isn't really saying much.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lil Mark said:


> It's not a crime to be racist.


Good, since every sane human being is naturally racist. Some of us just don't pretend otherwise.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Arthurgos said:


> They were not under contract with them but worked with them for a bit. None of them represented the company at live events as well as that was entirely not any part of there business. Hulk these last few years has done nothing but represent WWE at events lol how can this be a shock to anyone...


They are still being heavily promoted by the WWE. Surely if WWE was against all things that were wrong they wouldn't be promoting these types of people. How about Ultimate Warrior who is known for his homophobic rants? they put him in the HOF and even named an award after him.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ravensflock88 said:


> Are you black? Cause that sounds a lot easier if you arent. I've been a fan of hogan since I was 4 years old. However I can assure you I can't just go on feeling the same about him after a rant like that about people like me.


Are you racist? tell the truth. If your not which I doubt your not since we ALL are then go right on ahead and think that but if you are then you're wrong for thinking that because you yourself think the same way.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> ok thought it was Hogan. Hogan voted him off last week after he won the promo battle. I can't watch this week's episode because WWE removed it loool




That was Patrick's first time in the bottom three. I don't remember who Hogan put down there last week, but paige was the only person to put Patrick in the bottom three(Hogan would have this week, but paige beat him to it, but nullifies the idea that Patrick was only in the bottom three cause Hogan was being racist)


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So is Axelmania dead too??


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> If you liked Hogan before this, like him after. It's only words, It not like he killed his family like Beniot, Sticks and Stones my friend. Over sensitivity has become a bigger problem in this country, We have become a nation of crybabies and Momma's boys sucking our thumbs everytime someone hurts our feelings.


Sounds like you're being overly sensitive about people getting upset.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rick_James said:


> You do bring up a good point with the law suit and such, but I do think the WWE needs to grow a pair of balls and stand by the guy. And by that I mean not by the statement, but give him a chance to speak up. If he came back and said something like "I regret making that statement, it came at a time in my life when I was dealing with a mid life crisis, I don't really believe any of that stuff" etc, I think a lot of people would be willing to cut Hogan a break.
> 
> The guy built the WWE, I do think they should give him a chance to redeem himself here instead of just firing him after contemplating the issue for an hour.


Sure! Let's stand by this guy who is going to lose us millions and destroy our company! If the WWE stood by Hogan, I could see USA Network taking RAW off the air for a few weeks.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rick_James said:


> You do bring up a good point with the law suit and such, but I do think the WWE needs to grow a pair of balls and stand by the guy. And by that I mean not by the statement, but give him a chance to speak up. If he came back and said something like "I regret making that statement, it came at a time in my life when I was dealing with a mid life crisis, I don't really believe any of that stuff" etc, I think a lot of people would be willing to cut Hogan a break.
> 
> *The guy built the WWE, I do think they should give him a chance to redeem himself here instead of just firing him after contemplating the issue for an hour.*


It's not even about WWE to be fair. It's about investors and advertisers who will pull out and discontinue thier relationships with WWE if they keep Hogan on. Not fair but reality.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I really see this not as racism, but as hulk hogan taking the piss out of brooke

Like it's not in the name of saying white people are superior, but more on that hah well she's dating a black guy might as well be a rich one.

Also that alleged racist dress code is a dress code seen everywhere they want to avoid thugs. When you see a guy in saggy pants and chains he will be a scumbag


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



epbbi said:


> Good, since every sane human being is naturally racist. Some of us just don't pretend otherwise.


That is fundamentally incorrect. Seriously there are facts on this you are not even born judgemental in any fashion nevermind racist ffs. People come on how is this even a conversation point are people this blind?



Kennedyowns said:


> They are still being heavily promoted by the WWE. Surely if WWE was against all things that were wrong they wouldn't be promoting these types of people. How about Ultimate Warrior who is known for his homophobic rants? they put him in the HOF and even named an award after him.


They never said those things or did them while they were working with WWE nevermind representing them that is the major difference. If they kept doing it they wouldn't be working anywhere nevermind WWE.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

I knew Hogan's big mouth would eventually get him into trouble that not even his celebrity status could bail him out of


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Arthurgos said:


> They never said those things or did them while they were working with WWE nevermind representing them that is the major difference. If they kept doing it they wouldn't be working anywhere nevermind WWE.


Hogan also never said these things while working with WWE.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I guess now we know why he didnt like Patrick


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zeroapoc said:


> Sounds like you're being overly sensitive about people getting upset.


I am, we find every little thing now a days to bitch and moan about. If it's not this then its that, we have become a people of complainers in Race, In money, in Life.

Thick skin has become a thing of the past and its becoming worse by the day.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> Are you racist? tell the truth. If your not which I doubt your not since we ALL are then go right on ahead and think that but if you are then you're wrong for thinking that because you yourself think the same way.


Go read a book please. Preferably something factual.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So here's the quote from WZ:

“I guess we’re all a little racist.”

“She is making some real bad decisions now. My daughter Brooke jumped sides on me. I spent $2-3 million on her music career, I’ve done everything like a jackass for her.”

“The one option Brooke had, Brooke’s career besides me, is [to] sell beach records.”

“I don’t know if Brooke was f*cking the black guy’s son.”

“I mean, I don’t have double standards. I mean, I am a racist, to a point, f*cking n***ers. But then when it comes to nice people and sh*t, and whatever.”

“I mean, I’d rather if she was going to f*ck some n***er, I’d rather have her marry an 8-foot-tall n***er worth a hundred million dollars! Like a basketball player! I guess we’re all a little racist. f–king n***er.”


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Few weeks ago I posted how strange it seemed to me that he ends all his tweets in HH. 

Keep thinking I'm an idiot (I am :rock) but I can sense racists like a hound :aryha


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Has anyone even heard the Audio yet? seems to me that everyone is quick to either judge Hogan as the worst human being ever, or give him a free pass completely.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Sure! Let's stand by this guy who is going to lose us millions and destroy our company! If the WWE stood by Hogan, I could see USA Network taking RAW off the air for a few weeks.


I dunno I guess I'm just more optimistic about the public being smart about this I guess. But I really don't see the harm in giving Hogan the chance to apologize, explain what was going on, what lead him to the statement, and how he feels now as opposed to then - I don't see how all of that is worse then just doing a Chris Benoit with the guy lol.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Sweenz said:


> That was Patrick's first time in the bottom three. I don't remember who Hogan put down there last week, but paige was the only person to put Patrick in the bottom three(Hogan would have this week, but paige beat him to it, but nullifies the idea that Patrick was only in the bottom three cause Hogan was being racist)


didn't Hogan put him in last week? I remember Hogan telling him that he had the worse promo then Jericho reminds Hogan that Patrick won the challenge. I was sure Hogan put him in the bottom three but my memory might be failing me on that one


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



yeahright2 said:


> Has anyone even heard the Audio yet? seems to me that everyone is quick to either judge Hogan as the worst human being ever, or give him a free pass completely.


The people that have the tape have. The transcripts are out there. Not sure how you can be "quick to judge Hogan" based on those.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

It's really hypocritical of WWE to act so high and fucking mighty, too - after some of the shit they've pulled over the years, with tons more stuff probably still covered up that, as of right now, isn't publicly known.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Arthurgos said:


> Don't be dumb Donald Trump is funding his own shit to do that and is running from president. If you follow any form of news after what he said all the networks with him dropped all his shows n shit... Also it was not a secret to anyone.


Not the WWE Network


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Booker T has commented on the situation but really he should be glad as he got him after all these years


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



yeahright2 said:


> Has anyone even heard the Audio yet? seems to me that everyone is quick to either judge Hogan as the worst human being ever, or give him a free pass completely.


Going by how it went down there ain't a chance its incorrect since WWE let him go instantly without the news of that even dropping. Makes it sound like they heard it then instantly acted which is why if you look back people were guessing what it was.


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I understand them cutting ties with Hogan, taking him off of Tough Enough, taking his merch down, etc... 
But this weird Orwellian retcon shit WWE does when they cut ties with people has got to stop. Are we seriously supposed to believe that Hogan never existed? Like he didn't headline (or prominently feature in) the first 9 WrestleManias? Or that he's no longer in the Hall of Fame (I don't care what he did, there's no way you can call a pro wrestling Hall of Fame legitimate, or even pretend legitimate like WWE HoF, without Hulk Hogan, he was just _that_ big of a guy in the business) 
Its ridiculous and it's going to be dialed back eventually, but they need to stop trying to rewrite history. This isn't the territory days, we're not all in the dark anymore about pro wrestling and its history. 
Just to be clear: I'm *not* defending Hogan. I've got no problem with WWE dropping him like a sack of shit for this. Just stop pretending like guys never existed when you drop em. 
Also Hogan erased from the HoF over a racist tirade, but Trump is still there: :deanfpalm


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

glad to know who's siding with hogan so I can stay the fuck away from them on here.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> I really see this not as racism, but as hulk hogan taking the piss out of brooke
> 
> Like it's not in the name of saying white people are superior, but more on that hah well she's dating a black guy might as well be a rich one.
> 
> Also that alleged racist dress code is a dress code seen everywhere they want to avoid thugs. When you see a guy in saggy pants and chains he will be a scumbag


You are the same genius who says that a person saying people are "n*ggers" and only worthwhile if they come with a $100 million contract (but still are n*ggers, no less!), isn't really "saying something that's racist."

I'd love to know what would be considered racist talk then, since it's inherently implied in there that white people are superior (hence the prerequisite that the black guy has to come with a big contract).

It used to be that anything you said wouldn't be racist as long as you didn't use the n word (that trusty "thug" word was always the go to replacement, which makes it all the funnier that it's quoted above). Now you have someone using the "n" word, and it's still not really racist.

The justifications are ridiculous, but unsurprising.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



yeahright2 said:


> Has anyone even heard the Audio yet? seems to me that everyone is quick to either judge Hogan as the worst human being ever, or give him a free pass completely.


I doubt you will hear the audio.
Hogan is suing Gawker for releasing the sex tape and the tirade is just a portion of the sex tape. My guess is all you get is hearsay from people who watch the sex tape. 

Now if Gawker wins the lawsuit it might get released. But I doubt anyone is leaking the actual tape, if they do Hogan can just add them to his lawsuit.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> didn't Hogan put him in last week? I remember Hogan telling him that he had the worse promo then Jericho reminds Hogan that Patrick won the challenge. I was sure Hogan three but my memory might be failing me on that one




I'm 99.999% positive that Hogan didn't put him in last week(notice how I left room for possibly being wrong ) 


He wanted Patrick to step it up, and that he wasn't impressed with his promo at all(needed more character or something). But a big part of this week was Patrick mocking others for being in the bottom three and asking them how it felt(since he had never had to experience it) then getting voted off the first time he did get placed in bottom three.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Arthurgos said:


> Go read a book please. Preferably something factual.


 I don't need to. I live life, the best book there is. I know my faults and my imperfections and I am proud of them because that is what makes me who I am. I'm not perfect, neither are you nor is Hogan.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RockStarDud said:


> Not the WWE Network


Hogan is still on the Network in the form of his appearances/matches to. If Trump was working with them then did what he did to they would have stopped just the same like all the networks otherwise there would be a chance they would drop WWE if they refused. Not only WWE are saving there arse here but so will the networks by getting rid of Hogan.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm not surprised and you shouldn't be either. Remember the Hogan Apple Pie promo he cut against Flair in WCW? It was a "dog whistle" for hogan's racist beliefs. The apple pie has long been a symbol of white racism towards blacks second only to the Confederate flag.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



yeahright2 said:


> Has anyone even heard the Audio yet? seems to me that everyone is quick to either judge Hogan as the worst human being ever, or give him a free pass completely.




If the interview with ... People magazine(I think?).. is legit, Hogan has already owned up to what he did wrong.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I think the longer this lawsuit goes we'll see

It is still an invasion of privacy and a bullshit move for gawker to release this stuff into the ether.

This is a matter of protecting privacy, which apparently nobody cares about anymore

You were recorded unknowingly saying dumb shit? You are now a pariah


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I see we have racist sympathizers on here... but I already knew that


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> I don't need to. I live life, the best book there is. I know my faults and my imperfections and I am proud of them because that is what makes me who I am. I'm not perfect, neither are you nor is Hogan.


I am not perfect but i am not racist in any form i grew up well in that department. Key point here i grown up well in terms of race as my parents did well by me i was not born racist which you think somehow people can be. I say read a book because your denying facts to try and tell others they are racist lol.

Not going to lie i am shocked how many people sympathize with what Hogan did as well as how many people think this was WWE attacking Hogan by letting him go when that is entirely about them not losing money on this kind of shit...


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Wow, 7-10 years ago.......you mean back when Hogan was fucked up? No kidding. I would like to believe he is a better person now. I feel bad for Hogan if he is indeed a better person than represented in this story.


I was wondering how the racism apologism would unfold today. This marks the first racism scandal where people can't say "he wasn't being racist" because it includes the words "I am a racist" - you can't make that stuff up!

WesternFilmGuy, if you're a genuine good guy whose heart is too big to blame even the guilty for their actions then I say this man does not deserve your defence. If, on the *far* more likely other hand, you're just filling the role of racism denier/apologist then I say: *Having contempt for "n*ggers" has precisely fuck all to do with going through a rough patch in life. Not wanting "......s" to date your daughter has precisely fuck all to do with going through a messy divorce and struggling with depression.*

I am responsible for my actions and for the things I choose to express, so is every man and woman. I don't like racism, I don't like racists, I don't like people who have contempt for people for their colour/ethnicity *and I don't like people who have a problem with someone like myself even being allowed to be conceived. Do not insult the intelligence of everybody in this discussion by telling us that the above sentiments are just the result of going through bad times* - what an absolute cop out. Would you excuse yourself that way? Is that the standard you hold yourself to? Try not to hate n*ggers but if you're feeling down then who can blame you?




Becky's Otologist said:


> WWE is making the biggest statement with banishment of Hogan for all "future" employees in the business.
> No missteps allowed or you will be punsished hard.


Ah, the second flavour of apologism I've seen in about as many seconds. A mis-step. You can learn so much about people by how they perceive things like this - *I see the exposure of something repugnant and rotten, you see a mis-step. Oops! How careless of me, I slipped up and hated n*ggers!* 

*How many of you hear what he said and sympathise because "That could have been me just saying how I feel, then poor little old me would be judged by all those mean people - some of them would even *hate* me, just for hating n*ggers!"*

What is it they'll say "Everyone's racist though if we're being honest", no you self deceiving responsibility shirking, victim blaming prick - YOU are racist and you lack the character and the integrity to take responisbility for who you are without blaming or pointing fingers at others to take the heat off ourselves. That's not necessarily directed at you, Otologist.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Tiger Driver '91 said:


> glad to know who's siding with hogan so I can stay the fuck away from them on here.


Not siding with him but not going to condemn him either.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> I am, we find every little thing now a days to bitch and moan about. If it's not this then its that, we have become a people of complainers in Race, In money, in Life.
> 
> Thick skin has become a thing of the past and its becoming worse by the day.


You're complaining right now.


----------



## Smark/Mark Harmony (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I don't think Hogan should get a free pass, but neither do I think that he should get Benoit'd for it either, considering that what Benoit did to get Benoit'd in the first place was far worse (circumstances aside).


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rybotch said:


> The people that have the tape have. The transcripts are out there. Not sure how you can be "quick to judge Hogan" based on those.





Arthurgos said:


> Going by how it went down there ain't a chance its incorrect since WWE let him go instantly without the news of that even dropping. Makes it sound like they heard it then instantly acted which is why if you look back people were guessing what it was.


I´m not denying there´s a tape, nor that Hogan said _something_ But how many of the people here who throw judgment one way or another have actually read the transcripts, or listened to the audio?
I mean, there´s a difference in throwing the N-word around jokingly (still stupid, but it happens), and go on a full-blown racist slur in KKK style.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Arthurgos said:


> I am not perfect but i am not racist in any form i grew up well in that department. Key point here i grown up well in terms of race as my parents did well by me i was not born racist which you think somehow people can be. I say read a book because your denying facts to try and tell others they are racist lol.


I highly doubt that but, I'll leave it at that. I repeat again. EVERYONE IS RACIST about something. 

If your human, then you have it in you.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Yashamaga said:


> So here's the quote from WZ:
> 
> “I guess we’re all a little racist.”
> 
> ...



Haha... at first I started reading and was like "Well that's not that bad... and that bits taken out of context really... and that bit..... oh... oh no.... Hogan what are you doing!?" hahaha

There's not much defending that unfortunately. What a gumbus 

What as silly thing to get caught on tape.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The moral of this story is that dick was the great downfall of man again.

How many men have gotten in trouble because of their dicks?

If he had just stayed home and fucked his wife, this never would have happened.

It amazes me how many people get caught up by letting their dicks lead them astray. Why on Earth would you trust a random sex partner with _anything_?

Rhetorical question, because I already said that the answer is that Hogan's mentality is easily accepted amongst many people, hence why he felt so free to talk this way. But I'm just speaking in general. Don't trust anyone, and don't expose yourself when dealing with people who are nothing more than sex partners.

People are so, so, stupid.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zeroapoc said:


> You're complaining right now.


Indeed. :grin2:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Can someone give me a rundown of what happened? All I saw this morning was the Booker T story, I know nothing else, but what he had to do was a serious offense with all that they're doing.

I still think WWE are hypocrites for how they carried the Del Rio situation, but perhaps this is their attempt to fix it.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



yeahright2 said:


> I´m not denying there´s a tape, nor that Hogan said _something_ But how many of the people here who throw judgment one way or another have actually read the transcripts, or listened to the audio?
> I mean, there´s a difference in throwing the N-word around jokingly (still stupid, but it happens), and go on a full-blown racist slur in KKK style.


The transcript was released with the interviewer also being shocked mentioning it on Twitter to boot. Going by what he said there is no chance he was joking which is why this has hurt a lot of people having Booker, MVP etc speak out on the subject on Twitter.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Also fuck off i am not some thin skinned minority off to march in the streets

If he said "if he marries a **** he might as well be a 5' **** with millions"

It sounds bad sure. But you got hogan being strung up based on a private tape.

Something he said in private


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Yet Ultimate Warrior got a statue and award for cancer kid

He HATED *******
http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/Media/FullBlownPostsandComm/WarrioronQueerStudies.html


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> A great lesson is to not waste your time with people who knowingly play dumb.


Stop crying your crocodile tears. The rules and regulations didn't say no black people were allowed. It's also not the case that all black people wear do-rags, jerseys, baggy jeans, etc., just like it's not the case that no one _except_ black people wear this type of clothing. Stop playing dumb.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

If you side with Hogan on this, you're a moron plain and simple. And don't bother replying to me with your nonsensical arguments.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Pronoss said:


> Yet Ultimate Warrior got a statue and award for cancer kid
> 
> He HATED *******
> http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/Media/FullBlownPostsandComm/WarrioronQueerStudies.html


cmon, he stopped hating gay people the second he signed with WWE!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> I highly doubt that but, I'll leave it at that. I repeat again. EVERYONE IS RACIST about something.
> 
> If your human, then you have it in you.


I wont be speaking on the subject after this but seriously educate yourself on this subject everyone is not born racist its simple as that. If they become racist it is due to influence when growing up they are not born with it my god.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Brooke got hit with that shade :maury


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Stop comparing it to Benoit you fucking idiots
Jesus Christ


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Kennedyowns said:


> cmon, he stopped hating gay people the second he signed with WWE!


You need to stop thinking about this when it comes to WWE as a moral issue. Those things with others were all but forgotten when they were at WWE otherwise they would have been taken off all WWE products to. They are doing this with Hulk because it is bigger than WWE if they kept him it would have been negative to them as well as Hulk not to mention there is no doubt other superstars would leave if he was kept.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hogan being a racist whatever

The case is gawker invading his privacy and the sex tape being his private matter

Invasion of privacy is a big deal

I hope hogan wins his case


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Alright, I think I got it. 

Wow, Hogan, just, wow. I understand why WWE released him. Just seems a tad surreal since he's Hulk Hogan, yknow?


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zeroapoc said:


> You're complaining right now.


For someone that goes on about 'sticks and stones', he sure gets worked up about what people are saying. 

Nobody is born racist, we are socialised into our beliefs and values surrounding race. There is no racist gene.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm not gonna be assed to read through 85 pages so if I repeat or steal someone's thunder: sorry, but A. I read that this is over statements he made EIGHT YEARS AGO. That is pretty damn ridiculous to remove someone who made distasteful comments that long ago. I'm sure in the past, we have all said something that we want to take back and might have to deal with that in the present moment after it left our mouths, but to out someone that far in retrospect is ridiculous. I swear, our society is so damn PC now that there are people who WANT TO BE OFFENDED. This is worlds different than say what is happening with the deserved public ruin of Bill Cosby. 

B. It always makes me laugh that WWE the last five or so years in an effort to gain sponsor attraction and media endearment to try and erase the longstanding "carny phony" general public reception has taken this extremely moral high ground approach. The company is ran by a guy who can be verified to have settled out of court for sexual harassment cases while married, a company with an extremely messed up medical monitoring system, created a culture in his company for a very long time until the rise of Guerrero and Benoit where in order to get to the top, those less genetically gifted were faced with doing steroids and HGH to "keep up with the Jones", as said by Tommy Dreamer a company openly holding the philosophy in the women's department of cosmetics over talent. Let us not forget either a man who has greenlit storylines involving miscarriages twice (Teri Runnels and Kane/Lita), mocked God which whether atheist or not is still disrespectful, necrophilia, the whole "Hawk commits suicide" shit, implied incest between Paul Birchil and his sister and wanted to do one with his own damn daughter that got shut down as well as the Shamrocks proposed storyline and the list goes on. Of course the daughter knowingly got involved with an engaged man, holds a belief of using philanthropy disingenuously to market the company and gets away with it because the families are forever grateful in the case of the make a wishes. The Connor situation is particularly sickening because while I was abit skeptical of Justin Roberts story after he had been fired, I recently attended a house show and he is actually 100 percent spot on. You got the racist, sexist right hand man of Vince as the executive producer. Of the public figures with executive positions, HHH seems to be the only guy who has clean moral hands and even with Triple H,there is the racist allegations by Del Rio and of course HHH has to be the greatest politician in modern business history plus while I don't believe much of what Chyna says, we will never know the whole truth there. 

C. Tying into this point: I think in Vince's conquest to extend wrestling as "sports entertainment" and be a global entertainment juggernaut (which internationally he has succeeded at incredibly), he forgot that he spearheads the biggest WRESTLING company on earth that for decades has been ran by shysters, corrupt promoters and such. Clearly, WWE hasn't eradicated all of the carny stuff in wrestling.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RiC David said:


> WesternFilmGuy, if you're a genuine good guy whose heart is too big to blame even the guilty for their actions then I say this man does not deserve your defence. If, on the *far* more likely other hand, you're just filling the role of racism denier/apologist then I say: *Having contempt for "n*ggers" has precisely fuck all to do with going through a rough patch in life. Not wanting "......s" to date your daughter has precisely fuck all to do with going through a messy divorce and struggling with depression.*
> 
> I am responsible for my actions and for the things I choose to express, so is every man and woman. I don't like racism, I don't like racists, I don't like people who have contempt for people for their colour/ethnicity *and I don't like people who have a problem with someone like myself even being allowed to be conceived. Do not insult the intelligence of everybody in this discussion by telling us that the above sentiments are just the result of going through bad times* - what an absolute cop out. Would you excuse yourself that way? Is that the standard you hold yourself to? Try not to hate n*ggers but if you're feeling down then who can blame you?


Hulk Hogan has changed a lot since 2008. He used to be an asshole. I fully believe he is a better person. If you don't want to believe that, fine. But I will continue to say that Hogan is way different than the man in 2008. I hope you realize that people can change and not everybody stays the way they are throughout their whole lives. Give people a chance.


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Uhh, can I get a username change?


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

As bad as Racial slurs are, i think something else is going on behind the scenes which had lead to this complete wipe of anything Hogan. The question is will we ever find out all the details of what's caused this?


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



cenaisayiddo said:


> For someone that goes on about 'sticks and stones', he sure gets worked up about what people are saying.
> 
> Nobody is born racist, we are socialised into our beliefs and values surrounding race. There is no racist gene.


Sure their is. Those who say they have none often turn out being the biggest ones. 

That is a known fact.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



WrestlingOracle said:


> I'm not gonna be assed to read through 85 pages so if I repeat or steal someone's thunder: sorry, but A. I read that this is over statements he made EIGHT YEARS AGO. That is pretty damn ridiculous to remove someone who made distasteful comments that long ago. I'm sure in the past, we have all said something that we want to take back and might have to deal with that in the present moment after it left our mouths, but to out someone that far in retrospect is ridiculous. I swear, our society is so damn PC now that there are people who WANT TO BE OFFENDED. This is worlds different than say what is happening with the deserved public ruin of Bill Cosby.
> 
> B. It always makes me laugh that WWE the last five or so years in an effort to gain sponsor attraction and media endearment to try and erase the longstanding "carny phony" general public reception has taken this extremely moral high ground approach. The company is ran by a guy who can be verified to have settled out of court for sexual harassment cases while married, a company with an extremely messed up medical monitoring system, created a culture in his company for a very long time until the rise of Guerrero and Benoit where in order to get to the top, those less genetically gifted were faced with doing steroids and HGH to "keep up with the Jones", as said by Tommy Dreamer a company openly holding the philosophy in the women's department of cosmetics over talent. Let us not forget either a man who has greenlit storylines involving miscarriages twice (Teri Runnels and Kane/Lita), mocked God which whether atheist or not is still disrespectful, necrophilia, the whole "Hawk commits suicide" shit, implied incest between Paul Birchil and his sister and wanted to do one with his own damn daughter that got shut down as well as the Shamrocks proposed storyline and the list goes on. Of course the daughter knowingly got involved with an engaged man, holds a belief of using philanthropy disingenuously to market the company and gets away with it because the families are forever grateful in the case of the make a wishes. The Connor situation is particularly sickening because while I was abit skeptical of Justin Roberts story after he had been fired, I recently attended a house show and he is actually 100 percent spot on. You got the racist, sexist right hand man of Vince as the executive producer. Of the public figures with executive positions, HHH seems to be the only guy who has clean moral hands and even with Triple H,there is the racist allegations by Del Rio and of course HHH has to be the greatest politician in modern business history plus while I don't believe much of what Chyna says, we will never know the whole truth there.
> 
> C. Tying into this point: I think in Vince's conquest to extend wrestling as "sports entertainment" and be a global entertainment juggernaut (which internationally he has succeeded at incredibly), he forgot that he spearheads the biggest WRESTLING company on earth that for decades has been ran by shysters, corrupt promoters and such. Clearly, WWE hasn't eradicated all of the carny stuff in wrestling.


If there was something on say a Social media site you said or even Twitter every employee will generally look at it to see if you said anything terrible encase you do later. If all of this was known to the public so long ago and he have apologized etc etc for saying such things he would still be working at WWE probably. It leaking now which will hit major news outlets all over the world while he represents WWE in a Tv show plus on tours is why he got fired. This is 2015 it is a very different time them keeping him with all this news going public would mean they lose a ton of money. Plus this might even be personal to boot it sounds like those who worked closely with him never even knew.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I have a problem with people excusing Hogan’s words by bringing in external factors like him maybe being a little high or going through a rough time in life or being mad at his daughter; people don’t suddenly start talking in racist terms in those situations unless they have racist sentiments. 

It’s tempting to make excuses for people we have fond memories of but the man said it himself, he’s racist. Take him at his word and either not care, support him for it or hope he changes.




Rick_James said:


> You do bring up a good point with the law suit and such, but I do think the WWE needs to grow a pair of balls and stand by the guy. And by that I mean not by the statement, but give him a chance to speak up. If he came back and said something like "I regret making that statement, it came at a time in my life when I was dealing with a mid life crisis, I don't really believe any of that stuff" etc, I think a lot of people would be willing to cut Hogan a break.
> 
> The guy built the WWE, I do think they should give him a chance to redeem himself here instead of just firing him after contemplating the issue for an hour.


The WWE will do whatever is in the best interest of their public image, just as any other company would. 

As for Hogan's chances at public redemption, nothing he says now changes the truth of what he believed at that time in his life. If he wants my support he has to show actions that prove he’s rethought his original stance, not make excuses for himself or beg for forgiveness.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

OK a history lesson for folks

The origin of the term **** and the original of the word Nlgger

https://youtu.be/hRDXeinEUJQ


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lil Mark said:


> More evidence Hulk Hogan hates black people:


And you know what, Lil Mark? *I was one of the naive sons of bitches who thought "No, no it can't be how it seems - it must be something else, must be something innocent. I don't want it to be racism so no, no it's nothing racist"*

*I want every body who ever throws around shitheaded terms like "the PC police" or claims such intellectually peurile drivel as "they go around looking for things to be offended by" to listen to what I'm saying here:*

*We want NOTHING more than to conclude that people aren't as bigoted, as ugly and as disgusting as indications would suggest*. You think I WANT people I've respected to turn out to view human beings like myself as dirt that shouldn't be touching white women like his daughter?* We BADLY WANT to kid ourselves that people aren't racist BUT WE CAN'T BECAUSE MANY OF THEM *ARE**

If somebody here posted that image and said _"Hmm, I wonder what people Hogan's trying to refuse service to and ban from his club?"_, how many of you reading this would have said they were "crying racism"? How many would have accused the person of "trying to find racism in everything" and defended Hogan like he was paying them while trying to shame them for even bringing it up?

You know who you are and you know what you are too.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DJ2334 said:


> So how does everyone know now? Did Gawker just finally say "Fuck it" and released it anyways?


There is a theory going around that Hogan had "his people" leak it as a way to get around Gawker using it as leverage for him to either settle or drop the lawsuit he has against them. By Hogan leaking it himself, he cut around that and can now bite the bullet and proceed with the lawsuit.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rick_James said:


> You do bring up a good point with the law suit and such, but I do think the WWE needs to grow a pair of balls and stand by the guy. And by that I mean not by the statement, but give him a chance to speak up. If he came back and said something like "I regret making that statement, it came at a time in my life when I was dealing with a mid life crisis, I don't really believe any of that stuff" etc, I think a lot of people would be willing to cut Hogan a break.
> 
> The guy built the WWE, I do think they should give him a chance to redeem himself here instead of just firing him after contemplating the issue for an hour.


Also, to be fair and according to TMZ, Hogan's attorney said he wasn't fired and instead, resigned late Thursday night.

Not sure which story is true (whether he was fired or resigned) but the latter would change things and doesn't make WWE look as bad.


Now, continuing with the story that he was fired, how could he redeem himself by keeping his job? That's sending a message that what he said, WWE didn't feel it was wrong.

Because of this, Hogan is in a position where, in spite of what he did for WWE, keeping him after this would undermine it all. Because it presents the situation as WWE cares more about sticking with their guy, in spite of his personal feelings towards a race that makes up a significant portion of WWE's audience. Him apologizing doesn't mean they'll accept it. As a result, it's best to keep him away until MAYBE this dies down but I seriously doubt Hogan is completely finished. I believe they're still going to honor his deal but will no longer present him to the public as a representative of the company. That's about the only thing they could do that won't turn a bad situation worse or tell Hogan to completely fuck off.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Arthurgos said:


> You need to stop thinking about this when it comes to WWE as a moral issue. Those things with others were all but forgotten when they were at WWE otherwise they would have been taken off all WWE products to. They are doing this with Hulk because it is bigger than WWE if they kept him it would have been negative to them as well as Hulk not to mention there is no doubt other superstars would leave if he was kept.


Of course its not a moral issue that's my point. My point is WWE doesn't give a fuck about morals or someones personal character this is purely a business decision that is attempting to get high fives from the social justice crowd. WWE should not be applauded for this, they should be criticized for not being consistent. If WWE wants my "kudos" they would rid themselves of associating with people who have done much worse then Hogan. (A big name in regards to WWE or not)


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

There really is no defending what he said. I think people can take certain things said by celebrities way out of fucking context and spin it in such a way so as to make them seem like assholes at times, but that's just straight up ignorance and shitty behaviour on Hogan's part.


----------



## Hulkamaniac001 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

no way to worry tna is still on !


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



yeahright2 said:


> I´m not denying there´s a tape, nor that Hogan said _something_ But how many of the people here who throw judgment one way or another have actually read the transcripts, or listened to the audio?
> I mean, there´s a difference in throwing the N-word around jokingly (still stupid, but it happens), and go on a full-blown racist slur in KKK style.


I don't think too many. People for the most part still have no clue what the story is here, they still think it's because Hulk commented on Booker T calling him ..... back in the day, which is just silly. Why would the WWE fire him for that like 10+ years later. The real reason are the tapes and those will be out today or tomorrow, the transcripts are already out there. It's stuff we haven't seen/heard yet. The odds of those websites making these quotes up are zero, nobody would be that stupid. So the transcripts are out there, you can read SOME of the things Hulk has said. The rest will be available soon including the tapes. It's not Hulk hanging around with Booker T and jokingly going "what's up .....". The fucking guy is just racist, he's a piece of shit. Right up there if not worse than Donald Sterling. It's despicable. And the guy has a history of being that shady with blacks. I saw him on his dumb TV show when his daughter was dating this wannabe black rapper (some white douche) and Hulk kept making comments about how this guy tries to be black and everything, shitting on him when talking to his daughter because of that all the time. Then you have the other incident where he threw a party or something and he asked everybody to dress "white". He's a scumbag, he deservers everything coming at him now. Then you have the other stuff with his retarded son who almost killed his best friend in a car crash and then he told his son to go public and start crying and stuff to fool the judge. The Bubba Tape where Hulk fucks that fat guys wife. The Macho Man stuff. Him not wanting to put anybody over in wrestling, ever. Fuck this turd.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Also, to be fair and according to TMZ, Hogan's attorney said he wasn't fired and instead, resigned late Thursday night.
> 
> Not sure which story is true (whether he was fired or resigned) but the latter would change things and doesn't make WWE look as bad.
> 
> ...


Probably resigned so he wasnt fired. 

Still removing him from the HoF went too far. Espeically with Trumo, Warrior, and Sheik in there


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Hulkamaniac001 said:


> no way to worry tna is still on !


TNA probably woulda worked this into an angle somehow. Hulk would lead a skinhead version of the nWo.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Kennedyowns said:


> Of course its not a moral issue that's my point. My point is WWE doesn't give a fuck about morals or someones personal character this is purely a business decision that is attempting to get high fives from the social justice crowd. WWE should not be applauded for this, they should be criticized for not being consistent. If WWE wants my "kudos" they would rid themselves of associating with people who have done much worse then Hogan. (A big name in regards to WWE or not)


They are not trying to get high fives they would legit lose investors nevermind views or talent if they kept Hogan.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RockStarDud said:


> Probably resigned so he wasnt fired.
> 
> Still removing him from the HoF went too far. Espeically with Trumo, Warrior, and Sheik in there


That makes me think this is also personal which could be very true since people seemed oblivious to this till today.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hogan has pretty much admitted to saying some pretty disgusting things. 

http://www.people.com/article/hulk-hogan-racist-rant-statement


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

https://youtu.be/8nn-x6tMm-M







Vince owns his nigs


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Hollywood Brogan said:


> Uhh, can I get a username change?


LMAO


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

It must just be a publicity stunt. Nobody gives a flying fuck if Hogan may have made a racist remark at some point. But they are fascinated by WWE reacting harshly. I saw this shit on the front page of USA Today. And it promotes a "friendly," socially "liberal"* image of WWE while dragging Hogan's name through the mud.

*Liberals are supposed to be in favor of free speech, so it's dumbfounding that the exact opposite is called liberal.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Were these recent comments or comments made ages ago, I'm getting a mixed picture here.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Lexrules said:


> Sure their is. Those who say they have none often turn out being the biggest ones.
> 
> That is a known fact.


You're a confirmed racist


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Yet Vince doesn't get in trouble for hiring Gail Kim because of Asian porn


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hogan..to Whogone...I just watched Tough Enough this week and now this. He got Chris Benoit'd in an instant, as if this guy never existed. I saw that photo of Andre the Giant tripping on himself at Wrestlemania...freaking funny. I wonder how will the other Mania's go, like Ultimate Warrior splashing on the ring mat to win the title, or The Rock doing the Rock bottom on himself...or hell that truck that hit him on Raw in 02 was a ghost driver lol.

For years, they had a really rocky relationship..I wonder if they'll make up one day and forget all this. The problem is, there's a good chance it may never happen again. I do remember somewhat of a similar incident with the Clippers..so maybe this could be permanent. Looks like WWE will be releasing a Self-Destruction of Hulk Hogan or the Rise and Fall of Hulk Hogan soon huh? That would be really ironic in this case, considering they did one for the Ultimate Warrior years ago.

I do hope both sides get into a conclusion somehow, I guess we won't be seeing him in future WWE 2k games then too.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DJHJR86 said:


> There is a theory going around that Hogan had "his people" leak it as a way to get around Gawker using it as leverage for him to either settle or drop the lawsuit he has against them. By Hogan leaking it himself, he cut around that and can now bite the bullet and proceed with the lawsuit.


Interesting. Earlier I said that Hogan's a dumb fuck for suing Gawker when he knew that he said stuff like this on the tapes.

I wonder if he says stuff like this so often that he didn't even remember that he said it.

Also, now I'm wondering if he figured that he'd win the Gawker case, and thus get millions and not need to work again. Therefore, he wouldn't care if this became public because he wouldn't need the money anymore.

Finances over image, maybe.

But really, I just think that he was arrogant enough to think that he could suppress it, and if it became public, it would just blow over. 



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Also, to be fair and according to TMZ, Hogan's attorney said he wasn't fired and instead, resigned late Thursday night.
> 
> Not sure which story is true (whether he was fired or resigned) but the latter would change things and doesn't make WWE look as bad.


WWE is maintaining that they fired him. At least that's what they're claiming to People Magazine.

If Hogan really wanted to run with it, he could bring up all of the racist & homophobic incidents that they _have_ excused. Such as hiring Warrior after all of his anti-gay rants.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DJHJR86 said:


> Hogan has pretty much admitted to saying some pretty disgusting things.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/hulk-hogan-racist-rant-statement


I hope everyone can be happy now. Life goes on and I'm still a Hogan fan. *BROTHER*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Pronoss said:


> OK a history lesson for folks
> 
> The origin of the term **** and the original of the word Nlgger
> 
> https://youtu.be/hRDXeinEUJQ


Still missing Patrice, man, one of the best to ever get up on stage :cry


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HHH Mark said:


> It must just be a publicity stunt. Nobody gives a flying fuck if Hogan may have made a racist remark at some point. But they are fascinated by WWE reacting harshly. I saw this shit on the front page of USA Today. And it promotes a "friendly," socially "liberal"* image of WWE while dragging Hogan's name through the mud.
> 
> *Liberals are supposed to be in favor of free speech, so it's dumbfounding that the exact opposite is called liberal.


Well they knew it was coming which is why Hogan initially left the company so they do not get brought down with him. His words not mine but they will carry on saying he was fired since he was going to be either way. There is no way they could do this in secret but if this gets released the entire news will have it all be about Hogan probably his daughter plus the men in question to.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Wonder if this is the interview in question

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhu4YN4S5R93l2AUsA


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> You're a confirmed racist


I do have it in me. I'm not afraid nor should I be afraid to admit that. Like I said in a earlier post a Black man shot and killed my Grandmother after trying to rob a store she worked at. Do I blame all Black people for that, no but the hurt that a black man did kill her will always remain. 

it simply is what it is.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> You're a confirmed racist


He basically said he was. Don'y worry he had no control over it he was "born" that way :serious:.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> Sure their is. Those who say they have none often turn out being the biggest ones.
> 
> That is a known fact.


You clearly don't even have a basic grasp of genetics. There is nothing in our DNA that makes us racist. Intolerance has nothing to do with science, it stems from being misguided by the people that bring us up and from experiences.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> I am, we find every little thing now a days to bitch and moan about. If it's not this then its that, we have become a people of complainers in Race, In money, in Life.
> 
> Thick skin has become a thing of the past and its becoming worse by the day.


So when we learn the details of this, we mustn't express our understandably negative feelings because "we" (everybody in existence all rolled into one) have already reached the Lexrules approved level of complaining. Doesn't matter if I personally hardly ever complain, "we" complain too much - this "we" does not include Lexrules, okay humanity? It's just the Earth's population minus him because he's not 'other people', we are.

Are you really not able to figure out that people aren't complaining more, you're just more able to hear them than before because you're browsing the internet?

When is before anyway? You said "now a days" and "we have become" so tell me what time period you're comparing the present day to.

Please also explain why your grievance is with people on this discussion forum discussing the story *when the story itself is of a man COMPLAINING ABOUT BLACK PEOPLE AND COMPLAINING THAT A "N*GGER" WAS DATING HIS DAUGHTER*

Thin skin about a "n*gger" dating your daughter? Oh you don't need that, no you need thin skin about someone viewing people of your race as "n*ggers" who shouldn't be dating white women. Thin skin my fucking arse.



Lexrules said:


> I do have it in me. I'm not afraid nor should I be afraid to admit that. Like I said in a earlier post a Black man shot and killed my Grandmother after trying to rob a store she worked at. Do I blame all Black people for that, no but the hurt that a black man did kill her will always remain.
> 
> it simply is what it is.


It simply is what it is - you having a racism issues. Do you blame all black people for your grandmother being murdered? No, but the hurt that it wasn't just a man who killed her but _a black man_ remains.

You seem to actually think this is understandable don't you? If a white man killed your grandmother then that's one thing _but a *black man* killing her?_. Explain "the hurt that a black man did kill her".


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I wonder if they'll take him out of WWE 2K16


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



cenaisayiddo said:


> You clearly don't even have a basic grasp of genetics. There is nothing in our DNA that makes us racist. Intolerance has nothing to do with science, it stems from being misguided by the people that bring us up and from experiences.


Well I hope you all don't. I just find it hard to believe that all people don't have some racism in them because it has been there since the beginning of time.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So to recap:

-Hogan has confirmed what the leaked transcript contains. 
-Hogan claims he quit the WWE.
-WWE claims to have terminated Hogan.
-Hogan believes everyone in the NBA is 8' tall.
-Hogan made these remarks during footage of his sex tape, back in 2008.
-This is being leaked right now because of the ongoing lawsuit between Hogan and Gawker (the site that leaked the sex tape).

And for those that say this was a private conversation that was illegally recorded, etc...still doesn't make what he said right. Couple that with the fact that this guy is a celebrity, an icon to the wrestling world, an ambassador to the WWE and it's millions of fans of all races, this is truly disgusting.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Louis CK destroys Brooke Hogan 

https://youtu.be/A5pMFnprHzU








Louis is best, he don't give a shit about media and political correctness, he says whatever he wants


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HHH Mark said:


> *Liberals are supposed to be in favor of free speech, so it's dumbfounding that the exact opposite is called liberal.


Myself being a liberal - a lot of people get confused of what "free speech" is exactly. Free speech is a protection against the government, not consequence-free speech. If I worked at Subway and I thought a customer was an idiot, and I said such, Subway still has the right to terminate my contract but the government won't come in and lock me away. An individual may still press charges against me(harassment,etc.) as that is their right. Every business has the right to protect it's own image or brand.

My own personal opinion on the situation is I feel nobody knew/care in general about Hulk's comments. I don't get too worked up over these comments. It is perhaps WWE picked up on this and was trying to pre-emptively strike ahead of the protests/advertiser boycotts/etc. I'm not a big Hulk fan (nor was) but he is a definite icon(or THE icon) of the WWF imo.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> I do have it in me. I'm not afraid nor should I be afraid to admit that. Like I said in a earlier post a Black man shot and killed my Grandmother after trying to rob a store she worked at. Do I blame all Black people for that, no but the hurt that a black man did kill her will always remain.
> 
> it simply is what it is.


What colour t shirt was he wearing?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RockStarDud said:


> Probably resigned so he wasnt fired.
> 
> *Still removing him from the HoF went too far.* Espeically with Trumo, Warrior, and Sheik in there


That's not too far.

That simply says they didn't do enough with Trump, Warrior and Sheik.

But, explain the rationale in removing him from everything WWE related EXCEPT the Hall of Fame. How would the Hall of Fame removal be too far and not anything else?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> Well I hope you all don't. I just find it hard to believe that all people don't have some racism in them because it has been there since the beginning of time.


They were brought up that way its not genetic. There is no excuse for being racist this day and age nevermind saying something racist in public. We are all human beings and should be treated as such but dude you should read up on some of culture history there was a time when racism was fine which is why it was prevalent but that doesn't make it fine today nor genetic.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

According to people who have seen the transcripts, he racially attacked The Rock too. Referred to him as a "n*gger" as well. If true, isn't that funny? Despite all that The Rock has accomplished, he's still just a "n*gger" at the end of day.

Shows you the arrogance and superiority of some. The minute someone pisses them off, they're just a n*gger, and they may not have even had to have done that!


ETA: To remove my own question. Apparently the sex tape was shot in '08 and came out in '12.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

MoneyStax said:


>


That wasn't a black thing, he just didn't want to touch that "c*nt"'s hand


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

If it was most people, I would understand their position... But, it's Hogan and he has dug his own grave.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Yashamaga said:


> That wasn't a black thing, he just didn't want to touch that "c*nt"'s hand


What did i miss with Virgil? Punk was callin him a cunt as well.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> That's not too far.
> 
> That simply says they didn't do enough with Trump, Warrior and Sheik.
> 
> But, explain the rationale in removing him from everything WWE related EXCEPT the Hall of Fame. How would the Hall of Fame removal be too far and not anything else?


Because he's a member of the Hall of Fame. Firing him, removing him TE. Thats fine IMO. But the WWE needs to be consistent instead the keep Trump in whose acted like a jackass the past few months and they let in Warrior after his hate filled tirades and named an award after him. I'd be surprised if they dont give Darren Young the Warrior award for being gay.

OJ is still in the NFL Hall of Fame.

Consistency


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



-Skullbone- said:


> For people saying that WWE are doing the right thing, are we talking about in the sense of morality or something? I'd be very intrigued to hear from those who genuinely believe they're pioneering a sense of justice with this decision to wipe the collective's memory clean of Hogan.
> 
> Normally I try and steer clear of sociological and related philosophical discussions on a WRESTLING FORUM (no disrespect intended my brothers and sisters) but this sort of issue gets my attention because there's so much made about how this reflects our society as a larger representation. I find most of this story a bit comical actually in the sense of a modern day Western World tragedy.
> 
> ...


Look man, I'm middle eastern. In a starbucks, two seemingly white dudes decided to talk about the current state in the middle east. They said and I quote "people may have been mad about the internment camps back in FDRs time, but you know what? after 9/11 they should have rounded up everyone in america from the middle east and done the same! who cares about civil rights when they are a terrorist." BTW this is in 2015

And even if these two simply hold these beliefs and never harm a hair on middle easterner's heads. These two are not my ally. It's not about offended, it's about knowing that someone thinks less of you. Intrinsically, to no fault of your own. 

Another example is someone claiming that they have a type. Girls that are brunette for example, do this and that and "happen" to always be white. You say that you are not racist, that you simply are unattracted to blacks or asians or latinos. You say you have friends that are that race and that makes it not possible to be racist. The problem is that because of the color of ones skin they are deemed less attractive or desirable. They are LITERALLY lower on the totem pole to this individual. 

I've overheard a older white man (who honestly wasn't doing anything to this black man bullying him) that he's not a racist, that "You could b a chinamen and it wouldn't matter." Back up, Tell me how you really feel about these Chinamen? It's institutionalized that they are higher on the totem poll of life, simply, just because. This white man will never TRULY see eye to eye with a chinese man. 

I know people think that using a word like Chinamen, ......, *** etc is all in good fun as long as you use it the way you want. This goes for all the confederate flag talk too. The Nazi symbol was originally a symbol for peace. Is it still only if I pretend it is? What you use it for it irrelevant. What matters, is HISTORICALLY what these words and symbols mean.

To bring it together, Hulk Hogan would never be able to see eye to eye with a Ron Simmons or a Booker T. He, somewhere in the back of his mind, KNOWS he's better. Not in the ring, not financially or super stardom. Simply, in life. 

In this regard, no one, who is black (this may go to brown skinned, not sure how he would feel if a Mexican or Middle Easterner was there) can view him as an ally. 

You say its harmless. That it might be slightly prejudiced. No big deal. Not to hurt someone but to not want his daughter to associate with a (you know what).

Bottom line is, these people aren't wrong. Because we live in the United States of America and we damn well can be all these things. Freedom to say and especially think what I want. 

Now, these people are also hateful. In an environment like being WWE's ambassador he is LITERALLY your face of the company, their official representative.

Should he be highlighted and deleted. Not for this. For suing Vince? Jumping ship to WCW? Jumping ship to TNA? For wanting to wrestle without a hip or a physical? Now a Porno? Now a racist? 

He has ran out of chances in my eyes.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> Why are people throwing out that it was "eight years ago"?
> 
> The sex tape came out in 2012, so it was three years ago.
> 
> ...


Hogan didn't say anything about the rock. That was from a site like the Onion


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DJHJR86 said:


> So to recap:
> 
> -Hogan has confirmed what the leaked transcript contains.
> -Hogan claims he quit the WWE.
> ...



You're idiot, That means UFC commentators are all racist because they always say All Black fighters Are Explosives.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I can understand why WWE did it, but Hogan said those things 8 years ago in a private conversation. He wasn't even with the WWE back then. The whole situation just sucks and I'm heartbroken Hogan used that word maliciously.

At least this confirms he wouldn't have done the job to Booker in their proposed WCW Champion Vs. WCW Champion match that Russo had planned at Halloween Havoc 2000 if the Bash At The Beach 2000 angle had worked out. 

- Vic


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So he didn't want his daughter banging a black man. Ouch
For shame Hulkster just because Brooke wants to swirl 3 years ago he turns into micheal richards and says he's a racist at that.

WOW 
Hulk Hogan will never get past this 
These celebs sure do know how to mess up 
He's not quite Bill Cosby here but his whole penis envy nonsense and creepy obsession about who his daughter sleeps with is a bit beyond him now


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Kennedyowns said:


> Of course its not a moral issue that's my point. My point is WWE doesn't give a fuck about morals or someones personal character this is purely a business decision that is attempting to get high fives from the social justice crowd. WWE should not be applauded for this, they should be criticized for not being consistent. If WWE wants my "kudos" they would rid themselves of associating with people who have done much worse then Hogan. (A big name in regards to WWE or not)


I think it's more about protecting their image than trying to get high fives. This whole thing is stupid imo (especially since this is from almost ten years ago), but WWE made the right move. The media's going to eat this all up and WWE made sure to not be in their crosshairs when they did.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



MrWalsh said:


> So he didn't want his daughter banging a black man. Ouch
> For shame Hulkster just because Brooke wants to swirl 3 years ago he turns into micheal richards and says he's a racist at that.
> 
> WOW
> ...


Hogan will be fine... This will blow over in a few months.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RockStarDud said:


> Because he's a member of the Hall of Fame. Firing him, removing him TE. Thats fine IMO. But the WWE needs to be consistent instead the keep Trump in whose acted like a jackass the past few months and they let in Warrior after his hate filled tirades and named an award after him. I'd be surprised if they dont give Darren Young the Warrior award for being gay.
> 
> OJ is still in the NFL Hall of Fame.
> 
> Consistency


Yep, they need to consistently show they're tolerant of racism and homophobia.

Cycles do break.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Michael Hayes still employed even though he called Mark Henry a nìgger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hogan confirmed to be founding the N Word Order now. 

God, this is something I never thought I'd see. Hogan is erased from WWE history and they have a better relationship with Bruno. I wonder if this the final nail in the coffin for him or if there could be a reconciliation after the firestorm dies down?


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



MrWalsh said:


> So he didn't want his daughter banging a black man. Ouch
> For shame Hulkster just because Brooke wants to swirl 3 years ago he turns into micheal richards and says he's a racist at that.
> 
> WOW
> ...


It's not hard to blame him.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RockStarDud said:


> Because he's a member of the Hall of Fame. Firing him, removing him TE. Thats fine IMO. But the WWE needs to be consistent instead the keep Trump in whose acted like a jackass the past few months and they let in Warrior after his hate filled tirades and named an award after him. I'd be surprised if they dont give Darren Young the Warrior award for being gay.
> 
> OJ is still in the NFL Hall of Fame.
> 
> Consistency


He left he was not fired. WWE was going to fire him though going by all of this. What he is saying now confirms it all and it looks like he understands all of the punishment that he is getting.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

LOL these racists man I swear they get dumber and dumber
Its okay to be racist in private huh? Excuse me no its not 
Shit you should never feel comfortable enough to be racist around anyone. Its crazy how people try to justify their gross prejudices.
Its 2015 nobody is standing for that type of stuff anymore.

Like honestly lets use this logic for everyone now
Its okay to beat my wife as long as I do it in private
Its okay to do hardcore drugs as long as I do it in private


Hogan basically revealed the unspoken truth 
There's always dirt being said in private


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



-Skullbone- said:


> For people saying that WWE are doing the right thing, are we talking about in the sense of morality or something? I'd be very intrigued to hear from those who genuinely believe they're pioneering a sense of justice with this decision to wipe the collective's memory clean of Hogan.
> 
> *Normally I try and steer clear of sociological and related philosophical discussions on a WRESTLING FORUM *(no disrespect intended my brothers and sisters) but this sort of issue gets my attention because there's so much made about how this reflects our society as a larger representation. I find most of this story a bit comical actually in the sense of a modern day Western World tragedy.
> 
> ...


I am glad you usually stay away from "socialogical discussions on a WRESTLING FORUM" because you have nothing insightful to add. 

Since when is being offended a privilege? Being called a derogatory term because of the color of your skin is not privilege. 

Privacy? Hogan gave up his privacy when he decided to sue for releasing the sex tape. He knew what was in there. Hogan made this public and now that the public knows they have the right to reject him. 

Really? Racism has to go that far that people have to plan to lynch black people? We have to wait until there is a threat of violence? Your logic is baffling.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RockStarDud said:


> Hogan will be fine... This will blow over in a few months.


Yeah i do not think it will not in terms of him doing stuff for the company unless its something small like him being in one of the games. This will hit Hogan very VEERY hard since his apology makes it sound like his daughter never even knew of this interview/speech. He will have a lot of time to reflect on what he done i mean this is also made his last wrestling match at this upcoming Mania a true impossibility which he was excited to try to do.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Arthurgos said:


> He left he was not fired. WWE was going to fire him though going by all of this. What he is saying now confirms it all and it looks like he understands all of the punishment that he is getting.


More punishment and damning news for private Hulk Hogan comments from 8 years ago than when blacks burned down cities for no reason.

Yep Liberal media is insane as usual.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



MrWalsh said:


> LOL these racists man I swear they get dumber and dumber
> Its okay to be racist in private huh? Excuse me no its not
> Shit you should never feel comfortable enough to be racist around anyone. Its crazy how people try to justify their gross prejudices.
> Its 2015 nobody is standing for that type of stuff anymore.
> ...


I got a better one.

"He shouldn't have lost his job because being racist isn't a crime."

Or:

"He's done horrible things to white people, too. Why is that okay?"


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> I do have it in me. I'm not afraid nor should I be afraid to admit that. Like I said in a earlier post a Black man shot and killed my Grandmother after trying to rob a store she worked at. Do I blame all Black people for that, no but the hurt that a black man did kill her will always remain.
> 
> it simply is what it is.


 So if a white man had shot your grandmother you would hate all white people?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



MrWalsh said:


> LOL these racists man I swear they get dumber and dumber
> Its okay to be racist in private huh? Excuse me no its not
> Shit you should never feel comfortable enough to be racist around anyone. Its crazy how people try to justify their gross prejudices.
> Its 2015 nobody is standing for that type of stuff anymore.
> ...


How the fuck is this even comparable? It's not like he said it to a person who would be offended by it. Hurting someone (especially physically) is a whole different than story than having a hateful opinion.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> More punishment and damning news for private Hulk Hogan comments from 8 years ago than when blacks burned down cities for no reason.
> 
> Yep Liberal media is insane as usual.


Remember... Their ancestors were slaves. So, they should be allowed to do just about anything.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> More punishment and damning news for private Hulk Hogan comments from 8 years ago than when blacks burned down cities for no reason.
> 
> Yep Liberal media is insane as usual.


Or:



> More punishment and damning news for private Hulk Hogan comments from 8 years ago than when whites burned down churches for no reason.


Should've removed all of them from the Hall of Fame, right?


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RockStarDud said:


> Hogan will be fine... This will blow over in a few months.


He's done, his career is over.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



rocknblues81 said:


> Remember... Their ancestors were slaves. So, they should be allowed to do just about anything.


Including having our churches burned down.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Stone Cold has beaten women and went to jail for it


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Or:
> 
> 
> 
> Should've removed all of them from the Hall of Fame, right?


Rofl. What churches from over 100 years ago? what a joke. I am talking now in this SJW liberal media society.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



BehindYou said:


> So if a white man had shot your grandmother you would hate all white people?


Uh...he just said that he doesn't blame all black people in his post. :shrug


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



> More punishment and damning news for private Hulk Hogan comments from 8 years ago than when blacks burned down cities for no reason.
> 
> Yep Liberal media is insane as usual.


We just got over the Confederate flag issue too. FUCK!

- Vic


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

He's the face of the industry. Of course hell get punished more than any other, that would happen In every other profession.
He might have been in a bad place 8 years ago, but it's not as if 9 years he wasn't a racist and just became one around this interview. He actually calls himself a racist ffs.
There are no statute of limitations for being a racist prick no matter what his fans say
And how do people know he's changed? The nick stuff being leaked, this being leaked. Are these the only 2 times he's acted like a douche and happened to be recorded saying it?
I'm glad people say he's changed, I'll take your word for it 'oh strangers who have never met him and have no reference'


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This is crazy. I have often envisioned in regards to how WWE reacted to the Benoit tragedy by erasing him by replacing him with a bigger star, Hogan being one of them. To actually see him get whitewashed from their website and actually distance themselves from him due to something much smaller like racist comments... it's unbelievable. With that said, I don't feel sorry for him one bit. Racism is racism. It's one thing to use the n-word jokingly like Vince does in that clip with Cena and Booker T but it's another to use it with malicious intent and to bring down black people as if they are lesser. I'm usually one to try finding the "good" in everything that gets backlash like this but in this context, there's none. His words are inexcusable and while I don't agree with erasing him, I can understand WWE's sentiment in this, which is to avoid bad publicity because racism within the company obviously exists.


RIP Hulkamania. Terry, however, you dug your own grave. :buried


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Including having our churches burned down.


Since when do liberals care about church anyway? 

It's kind of like the American flag. Liberals don't care about the American flag (they routinely tell me that it's just a piece of cloth to them) unless it's convenient.

Liberals are like:

"Screw the American flag! It's just a piece of cloth!"

See's someone carrying a rebel flag:

"Screw you! You racist POS! There is only ONE FLAG! The American flag! Carrying the rebel flag makes you a traitor!"


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Anglefan4life said:


> It's not about offended, it's about knowing that someone thinks less of you. Intrinsically, to no fault of your own.


I **really** wish everybody would read and understand this.

I'm seeing some people say "But it was a private conversation..."

*Those of us who are bothered by what he said do not think the problem is that he said it, the problem is THAT HE THINKS IT*

You can have a completely separate debate over whether the video should be leaked bu that has absolutely nothing to do with us being disgusted and appalled by how he views black human beings.

Every single time a famous person shows themselves as harbouring vile, venomous, nasty ugly feelings towards people because of the colour of their skin or who they find attractive, *the term "offended" will be thrown around.* _"People were offended by what s/he said"_ - *No, people weren't offended by what they said, people were disgusted by what they learned about that person!*

If someone views me that way, does anybody think I'd think highly of them so long as they never mentioned it? I can already see this whole thing being bastardised into "People are offended because Hogan said the n-word" - *let OTHER people say if "they're offended" and stop painting it that way because so many foolish people out there are now conditioned to automatically be against anybody "being offended"*.

*Just the word itself - it draws an immediate preformed reaction, look:*

a) Most people didn't suspect that Hogan felt that way about black people, it was deeply disappointing and really quite hurtful for them to learn that this is what their childhood icon was _really_ like

b) People got offended because he said something racist and used the n-word

One actually communicates what's happening within us when we find these things out, the other....well you know by now don't you?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So long, Hulk. We'll always have the Silver.....er, Superdome. Well, both of them, I guess.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Including having our churches burned down.


 Have any recent church fires been proven arson done over race? The media would be all over that. They started playing it up and 2 I believe were proven to have been caused by lightning during severe thunderstorms. Add in electrical causes and factor in how many white churches have fires and it is not what you portray it to be.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*










:mj2

Macho and Warrior not being around to see the downfall of Hogan. You know they would have loved it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So this is something Hogan said 8 years ago and not recently and they are just firing him now LOL

The WWE is such a joke, so it was ok for 8 years he said this things but NOW its not.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So, which legend do they push now? And what? Who replaces Hogan in Tough enough, Kevin Dunn?!
I do not want to see Hogan in TNA again.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DJ2334 said:


> How the fuck is this even comparable? It's not like he said it to a person who would be offended by it. Hurting someone (especially physically) is a whole different than story than having a hateful opinion.


So as long as nobody is hurt its not a big deal? I'm not comparing those things at all either I'm using the logic being put forth in this thread. You can totally be as disgusting as you want because you do it in private and nobody knows about it. That's essentially what is being said
If said privacy is exposed you'd be pretty embarrassed and subject to judgement its not hard to understand. You don't want to be judged don't do messed up stuff in private or at all preferably 

Now to what you said
So its only bad when you say the N word to another black person to their face?

Its not bad when you refer to black people as N words around another white person?

To me its the same disgusting sentiment only that one takes a bit more courage


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So has anyone tried to pin this on John Cena yet? Or has kabraxal and me Heisenberg not get gone from school yet?


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Mindy_Macready said:


> You're idiot, That means UFC commentators are all racist because they always say All Black fighters Are Explosives.


Dude, thats not even a bad thing. Now if he said something a long the lines of "They're explosive because of his slave ancestors that ran like hell." Then we have an argument.

It's stereotypical/prejudice to assume that every black guy can play sports and fight well but its certainly not racist. I could hear and maybe even think that asians have bad driving records or Indians all own gas stations or liquor stores (which I dont.) Both are stereotypes and unless I invoke a way in which to bring down the people (I refuse to let asian friends drive my car or I refuse to walk into a gas station store to avoid the expected smell of curry). If I do those things, yes, I will have gone into institutionally holding someone down, due to the color of their skin: racism. Whether it's my asian friends feeling less than human or an indian man losing service. Both outcomes have one thing in common: It depends solely on the color of their skin. 

To go back to your example, if the black athlete is, in fact, not explosive and they go on to belittle him for not meeting expectations. These expectations have just gone racist. At this point, you can't say "why weren't you explosive? Your black right?" 

See the difference?

Look up stereotype, prejudice and racism. Find out how they are similar and different then we can try having this convo again.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Mindy_Macready said:


> You're idiot, That means UFC commentators are all racist because they always say All Black fighters Are Explosives.


:Wat?


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



birthday_massacre said:


> So this is something Hogan said 8 years ago and not recently and they are just firing him now LOL
> 
> The WWE is such a joke, so it was ok for 8 years he said this things but NOW its not.


It was just leaked today. The National Enquirer reported it yesterday. THey couldn't release it sooner due to legal issues and whatnot. A lot of these leaked tapes and stuff take a while to get out.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



hbgoo1975 said:


> So, which legend do they push now? And what? Who replaces Hogan in Tough enough, Kevin Dunn?!
> I do not want to see Hogan in TNA again.


I could see Sting being his Tough Enough replacement.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Lol from 8 years ago? Wow. Every single one of us have said bad things we didn't mean before, right or wrong. It will blow over and Hulkamania will of course live forever.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



@The305MVP said:


> Anyone have Brooks number?


lol

- Vic


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



MrWalsh said:


> So as long as nobody is hurt its not a big deal? I'm not comparing those things at all either I'm using the logic being put forth in this thread. You can totally be as disgusting as you want because you do it in private and nobody knows about it. That's essentially what is being said
> If said privacy is exposed you'd be pretty embarrassed and subject to judgement its not hard to understand. You don't want to be judged don't do messed up stuff in private or at all preferably
> 
> Now to what you said
> ...


I'm not even going to get into all of this because it's pointless and only adds to the problem that is racism, but my point is that directly hurting a person is the worse thing you can do. I'm not saying what he said is ok, but I imagine the common black person has enough sense to shrug off a comment like this and not even let it bother him (even if it was said to his face) as opposed to someone getting beaten who doesn't really have the option of shrugging it off. To me, beating your wife simply can't be compared to saying the N word with hateful intent. Yea, they're both wrong. But one's just a word. You know, that whole sticks and stones shit...


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



birthday_massacre said:


> So this is something Hogan said 8 years ago and not recently and they are just firing him now LOL
> 
> The WWE is such a joke, so it was ok for 8 years he said this things but NOW its not.


We don't have time machines yet and can't retroactively fire someone. Besides, Hogan had all of that TNA stuff brewing around then. Why did TNA hire him or not fire him earlier if this existed 8 years ago and no one knew about it? 

Huh?


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

@Lexrules Here's a digestible version of my post just so you don't miss the two questions I asked you:




Lexrules said:


> I am, we find every little thing now a days to bitch and moan about. If it's not this then its that, we have become a people of complainers in Race, In money, in Life.
> 
> Thick skin has become a thing of the past and its becoming worse by the day.


When is before anyway? You said "now a days" and "we have become" so tell me what time period you're comparing the present day to.

_(you're going to look incredibly stupid if you say "before the internet was in nearly every home" - who knows, maybe you'll blame "the internet" for making people complain rather than realise that you're aware of people's complaints because they, like you, express them online)
_



Lexrules said:


> I do have it in me. I'm not afraid nor should I be afraid to admit that. Like I said in a earlier post a Black man shot and killed my Grandmother after trying to rob a store she worked at. Do I blame all Black people for that, no but the hurt that a black man did kill her will always remain.
> 
> it simply is what it is.


Do you blame all black people for your grandmother being murdered? No, but the hurt that it wasn't just a man who killed her but _a black man_ remains.

You seem to actually think this is understandable don't you? If a white man killed your grandmother then that's one thing _but a *black man* killing her?_. *Explain "the hurt that a black man did kill her".*

--

So that's

1) When is before? You said "now a days" and "we have become" so tell me what time period you're comparing the present day to.

2) Explain "the hurt that a black man did kill her"


You wanted to jump in the discussion so please don't jump answering these two simple questions because I have 0% faith that you will if I don't put you on the spot.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Ric flair will replace


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DJ2334 said:


> I'm not even going to get into all of this because it's pointless and only adds to the problem that is racism, but my point is that directly hurting a person is the worse thing you can do. I'm not saying what he said is ok, but I imagine the common black person has enough sense to shrug off a comment like this and not even let it bother him (even if it was said to his face) as opposed to someone getting beaten who doesn't really have the option of shrugging it off. To me, beating your wife simply can't be compared to saying the N word with hateful intent. Yea, they're both wrong. But one's just a word. You know, that whole sticks and stones shit...


This is easy. Try it. Go up to a black dude and ask him How do you feel about.... 

We'll see how long that convo goes.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RiC David said:


> a) Most people didn't suspect that Hogan felt that way about black people, it was deeply disappointing and really quite hurtful for them to learn that this is what their childhood icon was _really_ like


I hear you, but this is the problem. People really _shouldn't_ be surprised by this, as sad as that is to say.

I think that people are naive and fooling themselves if they don't think that a lot of people think like this. The internet age and the times we're living in are just exposing how many people think just like Hogan does.

If anything, it's happened so much that it's not even eye-opening anymore. It's just normal. Look at how many idiots use their full, real, name on Twitter and tweet racist stuff? Then go into hiding when it goes viral.

Would it really surprise people if this came out about Austin, Orton, Piper, etc? Wouldn't surprise me in the least. They're rich, often dumb, jocks who make a lot of money. They're not gonna be anymore accepting than society in general, and society in general has proven to show that a lot of people hold these attitudes.

The surprise and disappointment surprises me. Maybe it pays to be cynical. 

Someone made me laugh when they said it'd be funny watching how the WWE would have reacted to Cena saying this. It's true. However, he's one of the few who would be smart enough to never be caught dead speaking this way (I think so, anyway), even if he did feel this way.

And that is exactly why Vince loves him.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Lol from 8 years ago? Wow. Every single one of us have said bad things we didn't mean before, right or wrong. It will blow over and Hulkamania will of course live forever.


Yep. Imagine if they recorded every wrestler in private. They'd have to fire everyone.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

If every wrestler who has ever used the N word in his life were removed from the company, there wouldnt be many left to wrestle. The same is probably true with football players, as well as baseball, basketball, golf, cricket, soccer, and every other sport...

Someone using the N word at some point in their life doesn't necessarily make them a hateful racist pos. Sometimes it does, but that is not always true.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Lol from 8 years ago? Wow. Every single one of us have said bad things we didn't mean before, right or wrong. It will blow over and Hulkamania will of course live forever.


The best thing that could happen for Hogan now is being added back to the Hall of Fame years after his death. But other than that, he's done.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



The Dazzler said:


> Yep. Imagine if they recorded every wrestler in private. They'd have to fire everyone.


100% agreed man!! That's pretty much the same comment I made last night!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



rocknblues81 said:


> Since when do liberals care about church anyway?
> 
> It's kind of like the American flag. Liberals don't care about the American flag (they routinely tell me that it's just a piece of cloth to them) unless it's convenient.
> 
> ...


Fuck that got to do with black people?



Bookockey said:


> Have any recent church fires been proven arson done over race? The media would be all over that. They started playing it up and* 2 I believe were proven to have been caused by lightning during severe thunderstorms*. Add in electrical causes and factor in how many white churches have fires and it is not what you portray it to be.


Okay, good to know.

Now what about the other 5?

What about the other 280 since 2007?



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Rofl. What churches from over 100 years ago? what a joke. I am talking now in this SJW liberal media society.


There's been over 280 since 2007, alone.

But, it's nice to see that is a joke to you. I wouldn't expect less.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Anglefan4life said:


> This is easy. Try it. Go up to a black dude and ask him How do you feel about....
> 
> We'll see how long that convo goes.


Lol, I highly doubt they'd feel as bad as a woman who had just got beaten tbh (which is the only point I'm trying to make here).


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Fuck that got to do with black people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liberals only care about religion or church when they can bitch that white people are racist.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

But who's side is he on
:troll


----------



## Terraria (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Ahahaha this is so out of nowhere and im so happy this cunt is gone i hope cena has some racial comments too and they leak one day to see this thing out too just like that.
See how NO talent is higher than wwe they will boot them and erase them from history.

So now who will replace him on tough enough and i wanna hear what they will say about him being replaced hahaha i bet they wont even mention why he is not there.

And i want to see if there will be any hogan chants in the following weeks.

Atleast i wont have to hear hogan praise the shit out of Mada anymore


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

God... shits on the news.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DJ2334 said:


> The best thing that could happen for Hogan now is being added back to the Hall of Fame years after his death. But other than that, he's done.


What about the network, are they removing all of his content? This is bizarre. I know WWE rewrites history but we are talking half of WCW and WWE history here, way to much to sweep under the rug. I love the network and if they pull the classic stuff I will have to unsubscribe.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Lol from 8 years ago? Wow. Every single one of us have said bad things we didn't mean before, right or wrong. It will blow over and Hulkamania will of course live forever.


Every single one of us aren't high profile celebrities.

In case you didn't know, Hogan's held to a higher standard since, you know, he's a representative/ambassador of a family friendly brand that "is committed to embracing and celebrating individuals from all backgrounds as demonstrated by the diversity of our employees, performers and fans worldwide.”

Hulkamania is dead. In 2015, that shit only exists in wrestling. The place where you can kill your wife and kid and still be expected to remain in good graces because you were a good wrestler.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



MrWalsh said:


> So its only bad when you say the N word to another black person to their face?
> 
> Its not bad when you refer to black people as N words around another white person?
> 
> *To me its the same disgusting sentiment only that one takes a bit more courage*


EXACTLY! People are acting like a lack of balls should enable more protection. Why?! I have more respect for the person who isn't two-faced.

Someone said "it's a shame he got caught saying that" rather than "it's a shame he thinks that way." lol.

And I like the dude in the thread who's being honest about how he feels about the black guy shooting his grandmother. He feels more anger because he's black. At least he's being honest, which I respect. It's wrong for a number of reasons, but he's not lying when he says that deep down it's how a lot of people feel.

You're in denial if you think otherwise. This is exactly why we have incidents like this with Hogan. People get extra mad when it has anything to do with anyone black.

This guy & Hogan are just expressing A LOT of popular, yet unshared, thoughts. One's doing it outright, while one thought he could hide it with his mistress.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Most of us say things at home/in private that we wouldn't want made pulic. Now with social media, you can't get away with it. 

Companies have to act or it looks really bad on them. It's all about corporate image.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Now the WWE gets to have Hogan banned. I'm afraid that he's going to ruin TNA. Yet Vince could replace Hogan with some dumb irrelevant people like the Great Khali and stupid stuff like Little Jimmy.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

At least Curtis Axel doesn't have that stupid gimmick anymore.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

It's the N word that makes it such a travesty right?

Does saying that he wouldnt want his daughter to date a black guy make him "racist" also if he doesnt use the N word?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



rocknblues81 said:


> Liberals only care about religion or church when they can bitch that white people are racist.


Fuck that got to do with black people?

You talking like our outrage over any injustice we face is because the Liberals tell us to.

Over 500 years later, we still ain't get the memo.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Every single one of us aren't high profile celebrities.
> 
> In case you didn't know, Hogan's held to a higher standard since, you know, he's a representative/ambassador of a family friendly brand that "is committed to embracing and celebrating individuals from all backgrounds as demonstrated by the diversity of our employees, performers and fans worldwide.”
> 
> Hulkamania is dead. In 2015, that shit only exists in wrestling. The place where you can kill your wife and kid and still be expected to remain in good graces because you were a good wrestler.


National Enquirer is just as bad. Reading the article, you could sense that they just love this kind of this and couldn't wait to break the story. Those people are scum.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> EXACTLY! People are acting like a lack of balls should enable more protection. Why?! I have more respect for the person who isn't two-faced.
> 
> Someone said "it's a shame he got caught saying that" rather than "it's a shame he thinks that way." lol.
> 
> ...


My uncle (who was like a father to me) was killed by a black man. For years, my mother (she was affected by my uncle's death too) would constantly pour racist thoughts into my head (I was 7 at the time), but as I grew older I also grew some common fucking sense. Skin color means absolutely fucking nothing. It's dumb as fuck. And having a loved one killed by a different race is no excuse for being racist. I don't hate black people, I hate murderers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Vince should be removed from the WWE for saying this


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Z. Kusano said:


> But who's side is he on
> :troll


Lol I read that in Heenan's voice, awesome.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Fuck that got to do with black people?


He's talking about liberals, who run most of the media and many love making race bait stories.

Im liberal btw fyi fwiw, but i hate the race baiting BS.


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DJ2334 said:


> Lol, I highly doubt they'd feel as bad as a woman who had just got beaten tbh (which is the only point I'm trying to make here).


Well, you do know that you can't walk up to a beaten woman and demean her humanity...right? In fact, drawing attention to a black eye, asking how it happened would in fact be the right thing to do.

Wait.....are you saying beating a woman up is worse than calling someone the N word? Like if you had a woman and a black guy in front of you. Which is worse? calling the guy a very offensive term, or cold-cocking a woman. Really dude? Ever heard of Apples and Oranges? Why is beating women relevant, I must of missed something. OH you must be taking a shot at Austin? 

So if Hogan goes, Austin should too. Still, apples and oranges. Simply a different discussion. Should adulterers be fired or honored (hello Edge and Lita) Drug addicts be fired or honored (hello Eddie) People who go to Jail (Booker T) which crimes? 

It's just not a real argument for THIS convo.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deadeyes said:


> Wonder if this means Benoit can get in can have Hogan's Hall of Fame spot or not? that would be a hell of an induction to see next year and a true legend would rightfully take that spot. Would love to hear and see Hogan's reaction...


Because murdering your family is not as bad as being a racist prick, right?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



birthday_massacre said:


> Vince should be removed from the WWE for saying this



He can't! He owns the company! The WWE needs to start pushing Roman Reigns against Rollins rather than Cena to make things right! John Cena is not black either! He's been pushed too many times to the top!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Irony of 40 pages ago when it wasn't clear on what Hogan did I was defending him saying he couldn't be racist, his daughter is dating someone black. ut


Now what about the reports " Hogan called The Rock the n-word as well as "*****."" ? Where's the full transcript on that part. 

How come there's no audio leaks, did WWE scrub this as well?


Now John Cena will be cemented as the greatest of all time now that there is no such thing as "Hulk Hogan". :cena3


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Lol at people saying Benoit should be added to the HOF now, surely you guys are messing around right?


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Fuck that got to do with black people?
> 
> You talking like our outrage over any injustice we face is because the Liberals tell us to.
> 
> Over 500 years later, we still ain't get the memo.


There is only so much you can say on here or you will get banned. That's how it is.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Is Ric Flair replacing Hulk on Tough Enough? thats a bit risky considering its a live show and if Ric turns up drunk he will mess up the show


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I just had to drop in on this. I'm getting really tired of people acting as if only one race of people can say the N word without any repercussions. In no way is Hogan trying to be malicious. Hell, he's referencing the infamous Booker T video and talking about how bruthas call him their ***** because of it. I'm OK with things being PC BUT at the right time. This shit is just overt and unnecessary.

EDIT: I just saw the story about his daughter (Brooke). That's fucked up and I can get WWE nixing him for that BUT, if it was only for the video then, that's bullshit!


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> It's the N word that makes it such a travesty right?
> 
> Does saying that he wouldnt want his daughter to date a black guy make him "racist" also if he doesnt use the N word?


Yes, that would have been enough. No N word required. Just ask Donald Sterling.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Anglefan4life said:


> Well, you do know that you can't walk up to a beaten woman and demean her humanity...right? In fact, drawing attention to a black eye, asking how it happened would in fact be the right thing to do.
> 
> Wait.....are you saying beating a woman up is worse than calling someone the N word? Like if you had a woman and a black guy in front of you. Which is worse? calling the guy a very offensive term, or cold-cocking a woman. Really dude? Ever heard of Apples and Oranges? *Why is beating women relevant, I must of missed something.* OH you must be taking a shot at Austin?
> 
> ...


Yea, you did miss something. The guy I quoted was comparing the two. I'm sorry, but yes. Beating a woman is worse than having a hateful opinion. People can get over words easily. Bruises take time and hurt much worse. How is this not obvious? But whatever, I'm not supporting Hogan. I'm just saying that hurting someone directly (especially physically) is one of the worse things you can do.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LightyKD said:


> I just had to drop in on this. I'm getting really tired of people acting as if only one race of people can say the N word without any repercussions. In no way is Hogan trying to be malicious. Hell, he's referencing the infamous Booker T video and talking about how bruthas call him their ***** because of it. I'm OK with things being PC BUT at the right time. This shit is just overt and unnecessary.


you're welcome. :curry2

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/hu...t-rant/ar-AAdr6Fk?ocid=ansHollywoodReporter11


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Ok we'll his stuff is still on the network as of now so good. Way to go Hogan now I can't play as you on 2K16.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The sad thing is, Hogan will be back in the WWE once this whole thing blows over.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LightyKD said:


> I just had to drop in on this. I'm getting really tired of people acting as if only one race of people can say the N word without any repercussions. In no way is Hogan trying to be malicious. Hell, he's referencing the infamous Booker T video and talking about how bruthas call him their ***** because of it. I'm OK with things being PC BUT at the right time. This shit is just overt and unnecessary.


That's the wrong video, bruh.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deanambroselover said:


> Is Ric Flair replacing Hulk on Tough Enough? thats a bit risky considering its a live show and if Ric turns up drunk he will mess up the show


By not following their stupid script? :grin2:

Btw willl Patrick be back next week, cause racism. :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deanambroselover said:


> Is Ric Flair replacing Hulk on Tough Enough? thats a bit risky considering its a live show and if Ric turns up drunk he will mess up the show


Lol he won't mess up the show, he'll make it that much better!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

If you can get in trouble for things you said 8 years ago can we get someone to dig shit up on McMahon and Dunn and get them terminated somehow lol


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Most of us say things at home/in private that we wouldn't want made pulic. Now with social media, you can't get away with it.
> 
> Companies have to act or it looks really bad on them. It's all about corporate image.


Do you have any examples? I don't consider myself as saintly or anything but whenever I hear people say what you just said, I wonder whether I'm supposed to secretely hate Jews or something.

Things I'd say in private that I wouldn't want made public might be "My boss is such a cunt", not "Fucking pakis".

I often hear people saying how "black people always cry racism", which is in itself a racist statement that perfectly reflects their way of thinking, but I also keep hearing people like yourself saying "We all/most of us express our racism when we're at home".

You know, something that really eats away at me like a cancer is thinking _"Is this [person I'm talking to] racist? Is this (guy) homophobic? Is (he) being a phony to my face? (He) just made a remark about gay people, if (he) knew I was bi would (he) drop the friendly act?"_

I don't throw around that word liberally because it's nothing trivial, I use it because there's a palpable feeling in the left of my stomach and it's like a black hole that pulls all the warmth and joy into it and leaves you bitter and angry, then sad and depressed once it passes.

Should I believe you, that most people hate n*ggers or f*ggots or Hispanics, Indians, Jews etc. and express it when they're at home?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



birthday_massacre said:


> The sad thing is, Hogan will be back in the WWE once this whole thing blows over.


Highly doubtful man.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This story made it to the top headlines of ESPN page, where WWE probably hasn´t been since Lesnar beat Taker. It´s actually more free mainstream publicity than WWE could ever hope for. We all know WWE´s campaigns against PEDs, bullying and now racism are just some fake BS.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RiC David said:


> @Lexrules Here's a digestible version of my post just so you don't miss the two questions I asked you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Our past is not perfect, There has been racism through all of our lives. When I say then and now. We moved on in our daily lives instead of nitpicking on things that really do not concern us. I see way to often today people jumping to the race card for their own personal gain. Blaming Police Officers just doing their jobs when 99% of the time it is not there fault. To much of blame this and blame that instead of looking at one self for the blame. 

I do not blame anyone but the person who killed my Grandmother for her death, I was a young kid, only 10 when it happen back in 1982. The fact that he was a Black man shouldn't matter and in many regards does not to me. I have many, many Black, Spanish, Asian friends in my life all of their friendships I cherish. But I am not going to say that when I walk into a bad area where there are people of race I don't look more carefully where I walk because of what happen to my Grandmother. It is something I need to try to overcome myself but I am not lying when I say I am hesitant in those situations because of that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Highly doubtful man.


Vince he is huge racist, he is just doing this because of sponsors probably freaking out.

Hogan will be back. If this was the attitude era, Hogan would not even be fired for this. The WWE would use it and get bigger ratings.

The WWE should have used this and had Hogan apologize and made a big deal how he regretted what he said, and use it to turn it into a positive.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> He's talking about liberals, who run most of the media and many love making race bait stories.


That's not our fault that the media chooses to cover our own injustices for their own agenda.

So, there's no need to use Hogan's incident in the same context as blacks burning cities down and imply that's liberals being liberals because it's a way of moving away from the most important issue and that's that the shit happened and needs to be addressed about if we're ever going to truly be "with liberty and justice for all."


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> Well, Our past is not perfect, There has been racism through all of our lives. When I say then and now. We moved on in our daily lives instead of nitpicking on things that really do not concern us. I see way to often today people jumping to the race card for their own personal gain. Blaming Police Officers just doing their jobs when 99% of the time it is not there fault. To much of blame this and blame that instead of looking at one self for the blame.
> 
> I do not blame anyone but the person who killed my Grandmother for her death, I was a young kid, only 10 when it happen back in 1982. The fact that he was a Black man shouldn't matter and in many regards does not to me. I have many, many Black, Spanish, Asian friends in my life all of their friendships I cherish. But I am not going to say that when I walk into a bad area where there are people of race I don't look more carefully where I walk because of what happen to my Grandmother. It is something I need to try to overcome myself but I am not lying when I say I am hesitant in those situations because of that.


That's really sad man and I'm very sorry about your grandmother. I know I would have been very hurt. Just remember that ignorance is not exclusive to one race. Unfortunately there are bad (and good) people all around us.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So... there are actually people here who are so petty they are wishing Cena is racist and gets found out so he can be fired? What? Cool off please, Cena-sempai will notice you all some day. 



Zac512 said:


> It's the N word that makes it such a travesty right?
> 
> Does saying that he wouldnt want his daughter to date a black guy make him "racist" also if he doesnt use the N word?


I mentioned that before and I don't think so. Some people would get all pissy about it, but the fact is endogamy is very common among all groupings of people. Nothing strange in a father wanting his daughter to marry within her own group ultimately however much some will protest such a thing.

It is his word usage that sinks him in all this.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Anybody got any transcript update on the comments Hogan made about The Rock?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Way too many double-standards in WWE. What about Andre the Giant? He was a racist as well -- called Kamala a ni**er and Kamala pulled a gun on him, and another time was making racist remarks on the bus and Bad News Brown called him out. I guess it was OK, though, since he wasn't employed by WWE at the time? Come on.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hulk Hogan can't be a racist.

Remember that one time he teamed with that black dude...


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Wow what a shocker!

However I will not worry for the legendary Hulkster, he still has Japan.


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Cassius Clay, aka Mohammed Ali, was one of the biggest racists in the history of sports. He openly preached racial segragation and the racial bigotry inherent in the ideology of the Black Muslim sect of which he was a member.

Interestingly, Clay/Ali is remembered fondly in the sports world and held up as a hero in the black community.

More recently, *Democratic white liberal *presidential candidate Martin O'Malley was booed off the stage last week for saying, "Black lives matter, white lives matter, all lives matter!" As soon as he stated "white lives matter" the black audience booed him off the stage. To any objective observer this begs the question - who are the real racists in this picture???

The above two examples are just the tip of the iceberg. Be that as it may, if we are going to demand that a standard be upheld, then *ALL* people should be held accountable to the same standard. Unfortunately, the only time there is an outcry against racism is when it is perceived to have been perpetrated by whites. Blacks seem to have been given a teflon veneer by the media - black racism doesn't stick to them.

Regarding the use of the word "n*gger," why is it that blacks can openly use the word and call each other "n*ggers," but whites, hispanics, and asians cannot??? If the word "n*gger" is as bad as we are told, then *it should be taboo for anyone to use it*.

While wrestling champion Hogan may have used the word "n*gger," he never preached racial segregation and supported racism as did boxing champion Cassius Clay/Mohammed Ali. The Hogan situation is a perfect example of the blatant hypocrisy of the present day politically correct media and liberal agenda to highlight alleged white racism, while completely covering up and/or whitewashing (no pun intended!) black racism. 

- Mike


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Stannis Baratheon. said:


> If you can get in trouble for things you said 8 years ago can we get someone to dig shit up on McMahon and Dunn and get them terminated somehow lol


They can't do that! I can't defend Hulk Hogan for what he's been, but the corporate machine and entertainment people who have nothing to do with wrestling will get away with everything! This is why I will quit finding out what happens in the WWE. Like their meaningless films are more important! So fuck WWE, Fuck Vince. Fuck Cena and Fuck you Hogan for being racist!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LightyKD said:


> I just had to drop in on this. *I'm getting really tired of people acting as if only one race of people can say the N word without any repercussions*.


And I'm getting really tired of people acting as if all black people are okay with black people using the N-word because they're not.



LightyKD said:


> In no way is Hogan trying to be malicious. Hell, he's referencing the infamous Booker T video and talking about how bruthas call him their ***** because of it. I'm OK with things being PC BUT at the right time. This shit is just overt and unnecessary.


Oh, I get it. Referencing the Booker T video makes it okay, so NO black people should be offended.

And how the hell is:



> "I mean, I don’t have double standards. I mean, I am a racist, to a point, f*cking n***ers."
> 
> 
> "I mean, I’d rather if she was going to f*ck some n***er, I’d rather have her marry an 8-foot-tall n***er worth a hundred million dollars!"




not trying to be malicious?


That's like saying Donald Trump thinks highly of El Chapo.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So ordinarily, Hogan has a big mouth who can never be trusted and never means what he says, but if he says something that can be called 'admitting' something bad (and without hearing it), then it's like he has a certificate of authenticity from a Grand Wizard.

That seems hypocritical. I guess people only lie when they say complimentary things, but if they say something bad then it's set in stone.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

What was running through Hogan's mind during this moment. :curry2


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



gamegenie said:


> you're welcome. :curry2
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/hu...t-rant/ar-AAdr6Fk?ocid=ansHollywoodReporter11


I updated my last statement after I spotted the story you posted. I still stand that if it was simply over the video then firing Hogan would be bullshit BUT in the context of what he said about Brooke's boyfriend, yeah, he deserves to be fired.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So it's okay when Vince McMahon called John Cena a ni99a?


----------



## punkmark1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> That's not our fault that the media chooses to cover our own injustices for their own agenda.


ya true..we agree

I don't think media making everything about race and carpet bombing everyone with race bait stories everywhere they look helps decrease racism. It might actually make it worse.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Looks like the Hogan cartoons are gone from the network. They were there earlier but I'm not seeing them now.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



The One said:


> So it's okay when Vince McMahon called John Cena a ni99a?


This has been addressed several times in this thread.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Batko10 said:


> Regarding the use of the word "......," why is it that blacks can openly use the word and call each other "......s," but whites, hispanics, and asians cannot??? If the word "......" is as bad as we are told, then it should be taboo for anyone to use it.


It's like this.

Any race can use that word. But that doesn't mean that all black people are going to be okay with it.

Especially when there's a significant amount of black people, in high profile positions all the way down to my family, that despise black people using the word.

It's a word that's not even universally used or accepted in the black community. But, nobody can stop you from saying anything. The consequences are there, no different than bumping into somebody and not saying excuse me. You may have did it before to someone else, with no consequence but it doesn't mean that's the case if you do it to everybody else.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Vic said:


> Dear lord :lmao, they're rated PG for fucks sake why in any PG world would this be allowed to fly? I don't give a fuck if it was Jesus himself saying this shit on Oprah.





Vic said:


> So...Vince using the n word back when WWE was TV-14 and it was a bit more acceptable because of shows like The Boondocks in that ratings range, makes it ok for Hogan to say it while being apart of PG programming? Vince saying it was still wrong and racist, but don't even attempt to make this an excuse for Hogan.


 I was not aware that WWE employees wake up with a TV-PG symbol in the corner of their eyes.



Fandangohome said:


> Well this certainly makes me feel better about hating his guts all these years, so thanks Hulkster, you dumb fuck :lmao


It probably means something if you felt guilty about it in the first place.



ellthom said:


> Who actually speaks like that? "Oh yea I am racist, we're all a bit racist" WTF. did Hogan just forget who he worked for? Man needs to be educated, because you don't come back from talk like that easily! Admitting your racist isn't an achievement.


"We're all a bit racist" is almost a saying. It's been said several times in this thread, for instance.



ellthom said:


> I would say its a generation thing, my grandparents are always using racial slurs, but they are at least smart enough to keep it behind close doors and not into the ears of the media! As a celebrity Hogan should know this is 10 times worse!


So you don't care whether or not someone's racist, only that they're careful in public?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Batko10 said:


> Cassius Clay, aka Mohammed Ali, was one of the biggest racists in the history of sports. He openly preached racial segragation and the racial bigotry inherent in the ideology of the Black Muslim sect of which he was a member.
> 
> Interestingly, Clay/Ali is remembered fondly in the sports world and held up as a hero in the black community.
> 
> More recently, *Democratic white liberal *presidential candidate Martin O'Malley was booed off the stage last week for saying, "Black lives matter, white lives matter, all lives matter!" As soon as he stated "white lives matter" the black audience booed him off the stage. To any objective observer this begs the question - who are the real racists in this picture???


Ugh. What a stupid conflation. That was due to the fact that blacks could not have the same place as whites in society. "Have your own way", basically.

I can't believe I'm even addressing the ridiculousness of that comparison. Like, I guess blacks who were getting hosed down in the streets in the 50s and 60s should have just bowed down to their masters. The sense of entitlement that says that blacks in those days shouldn't have been angry, and therefore their response is equal to that of those racists is really funny. I'd love to see how whites would have reacted with blacks in charge then. FOH.

Deliberate obtuseness again. They weren't booing because they don't think white lives matter, they were booing the deliberate attempt to minimize what was going on.

But now this thread has really brought out the true winners, and so it goes.

Deflect, deflect, deflect.

I totally agree with the poster who said that Vince probably already knew who Terry really was. They're punishing thoughts, rather than trying to change actual attitudes (which starts at the top).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



tark1n said:


> This has been addressed several times in this thread.


How is it different ? You don't think its the same to call a white person (that was acting urban) the N word?

Its exactly the same thing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Guys....the soundbyte i heard of Hogan referring to Booker T's remarks, etc..didnt seem racist to me. I mean he was saying how he cant say the "N" word but they can say it to him. I dunno, seems like WWE over-reacted to be honest.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I think Hogan should have been reserved the right to use the N-word since he's darker than most black people.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rozalia said:


> I mentioned that before and I don't think so. Some people would get all pissy about it, but the fact is endogamy is very common among all groupings of people. Nothing strange in a father wanting his daughter to marry within her own group ultimately however much some will protest such a thing.


Yea hopefully most people wouldn't get upset about it. If so, then it would be a huge double standard because it's not a big deal if a Hispanic prefers to date Hispanics or African Americans prefer to date other AAs or Asians prefer to date other Asians...


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Oh, please, at the "why can't whites use it?" Like Chris Rock said "why do you want to use the word so badly?!" 

One thing that seems impossible for some to get through their heads is that blacks aren't monolith. There are many, many, blacks who don't use the word and don't like it. Just because Lil' Wayne likes it, and gives it the ok, doesn't mean that anyone here has to. So therefore Hogan can't feel free to use that word with black people, just because Lil' Wayne has no pride. Got it? Lil' Wayne & anyone else who uses the word does not represent all black people, hate to say it. Why this seems like a hard concept for some to understand, I'll never know.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Batko10 said:


> More recently, *Democratic white liberal *presidential candidate Martin O'Malley was booed off the stage last week for saying, "Black lives matter, white lives matter, all lives matter!" As soon as he stated "white lives matter" the black audience booed him off the stage. To any objective observer this begs the question - who are the real racists in this picture???


Off topic but I almost feel sorry for Martin O'Malley. He speaks his mind, turns into a scolded dog and ends up apologizing and retracting something you know he really believes lol.

Some like Trump, some hate him, but whatever you think about the guy, I think it really says a lot when he says something and actually stands by the words. It's weird because Trump is actually gaining voters and O'Malley has zero chance. It seems like America is starting to slowly turn on political correctness to some extent.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Look, due to the shit he's pulled, I'm not Hogan's biggest fan, but...getting canned for this is just stupid. This company's anal attitude when it comes to their image is completely fucking ridiculous. "Oh my god, something that might offend one person on the planet!" *runs 500 miles the other way* Talk about overreacting.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Am I the only one who feels sorry for hulk????

The dude was in a real bad spot eight years ago should he be judged now on comments made in years gone by???

How many of us have said stupid or questionable things yet would we deem it fair if we started a new job and then it bit us on our asses???

Damn it, this is gawker and a dirty tricks campaign before he hulks up on them for a hundred million dollars brother


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

If the WWE is committed to embracing and celebrating individuals from all backgrounds, they should take advantage of this opportunity and push Roman to the World title, not Cena. The suits and Vince should not embrace racism either!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> It's like this.
> 
> Any race can use that word. But that doesn't mean that all black people are going to be okay with it.
> 
> ...


I'm so sick of that also. The whole a vs er. I see little kids saying "theres a difference between a and er" all the time to justify it. They're using it and keeping it hip. If they really cared, imo, they'd eliminate it from their vocab 100% to avoid confusion. But thats my opinion


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> It's like this.
> 
> Any race can use that word. But that doesn't mean that all black people are going to be okay with it.
> 
> ...


Well said. Say whatever you want, but be ready to accept the consequences. For example, I was at my son's high school football game (we live in affluent suburbs) and a bunch of kids were in the bleachers dropping N-Bombs to each other. I grew up in a very bad neighborhood/city where almost anything will get you beat down/killed, so I kept waiting for the black kids nearby to fuck these kids up. Nothing happened. In fact, upon looking closer, there were BLACK KIDS in the mixed group of kids. It all depends on situation honestly. It's flat out dumb to be a notable figure in a publicly traded company and be butthurt over your daughter dating a black dude.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Chan Hung said:


> Guys....the soundbyte i heard of Hogan referring to Booker T's remarks, etc..didnt seem racist to me. I mean he was saying how he cant say the "N" word but they can say it to him. I dunno, seems like WWE over-reacted to be honest.


not right quote


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



birthday_massacre said:


> How is it different ? You don't think its the same to call a white person (that was acting urban) the N word?
> 
> Its exactly the same thing.


He as in Vince didn't really say the N word. 

and using a racially disparaging term to someone who's not of the race who the term is intended for is not racism, it's stupidity.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Someone should post on the first page exactly what Hogan said. Too many people are coming in here looking like fools, due to misunderstanding.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



birthday_massacre said:


> How is it different ? You don't think its the same to call a white person (that was acting urban) the N word?
> 
> Its exactly the same thing.


It's completely different. Vince was in character and said something admittedly cringe-worthy. See: Any Tarantino movie for example (creative license).


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



hbgoo1975 said:


> If the WWE is committed to embracing and celebrating individuals from all backgrounds, they should take advantage of this opportunity and push Roman to the World title, not Cena. The suits and Vince should not embrace racism either!


LOL. But he is Samoan.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> I was not aware that WWE employees wake up with a TV-PG symbol in the corner of their eyes.


What the fuck :lmao? If you're apart of a PUBLICLY TRADED, PG RATED COMPANY, what you do in your personal life is obviously going to effect your area of work once it becomes personal knowledge if it's some shit like this, the reaching in this thread is unbelievable.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

1) Hulk Hogan is an utter buffoon and now we can add racist to the list of adjectives used to describe him. I can proudly say that I’ve rooted against him in every single match I’ve ever seen him wrestle in beginning with Sika the Wild Samoan on Saturday Night's Main Event in 1987. 

2) Enjoy what’s left of your privacy because pretty soon we will be living in a world where it no longer exists.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Every single one of us aren't high profile celebrities.
> 
> In case you didn't know, Hogan's held to a higher standard since, you know, he's a representative/ambassador of a family friendly brand that "is committed to embracing and celebrating individuals from all backgrounds as demonstrated by the diversity of our employees, performers and fans worldwide.”
> 
> Hulkamania is dead. In 2015, that shit only exists in wrestling. The place where you can kill your wife and kid and still be expected to remain in good graces because you were a good wrestler.


Thank you! I know we all love wrestling but it's disgusting to know that some folk will put up with trul awful human beings because "they wrestle well"

" It's okay Hogan thinks a black person isn't worthy of his daughter, because he slammed Andre and that matters way more than an entire race of people"


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> And I'm getting really tired of people acting as if all black people are okay with black people using the N-word because they're not.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I get it. Referencing the Booker T video makes it okay, so NO black people should be offended.


And guess what, you don't get to dictate how I or anyone feels about it. Deal with it! It's not that hard.

When I was six years old, I got to walk home from school every day past some rather intimidating HIGH SCHOOL boys and girls calling me that word. I also got to hear kids younger than me call me that, and what could I say? Nothing!!

So until you've experienced that, you can have something to say on the matter. If I now many years later want to privately listen to rap music with people saying their version of it in a totally different manner which is obvious to anyone who's not retarded, SO BE IT. It's all about context.

If my best friend says to me, "Listen, Bitch!" I laugh.
If someone I don't know, or my boyfriend for instance, says "bitch" to me - what do you think my reaction will be? Context.

In Shaun of the Dead, the N word was used by a white character and it was funny. Any idiot can read between the lines and know when someone's being a racist and when they're not. The only people who are saying it's all the same and complaining when a racist gets called out for it are goddamned racists themselves.

OK, I'm done ranting now.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*say it aint so Hulkster!*


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> Yea hopefully most people wouldn't get upset about it. If so, then it would be a huge double standard because it's not a big deal if a Hispanic prefers to date Hispanics or African Americans prefer to date other AAs or Asians prefer to date other Asians...


Exactly. I'd be interested in hearing what others here think on that matter, but I personally don't think it'd be a big deal if he just said that instead of dropping all the N bombs he apparently did.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Looks like the Hogan cartoons are gone from the network. They were there earlier but I'm not seeing them now.


That's a shame because I actually liked them for some reason, although of course it's understandable as to why they would do this.

It's still hard to believe that the biggest name in the history of the industry is essentially being erased from history, maybe not quite to the extent that Benoit was, but still to a large extent.


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> Ugh. What a stupid conflation. That was due to the fact that blacks could not have the same place as whites in society. "Have your own way", basically.


Actually, the Clay/Ali comparison is quite appropos. The Black Muslim sect and the Ku Klux Klan had almost identical ideologies when it came to race. Clay/Ali used his throne as World Heavyweight Boxing Champion as a pulpit to preach that ideology.

Martin Luther King, Jr. fought for justice, integration, and equality. The people like boxing champion Clay/Ali championed the segregation and racism of his chosen faith. 

Clay's virulent racism is ignored and swept under the rug because he is black. Hogan says the word "n*gger and the media and WWE goes crazy! It sounds like typical liberal hypocrisy to me.

- Mike


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I think we all need this right now.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Vic said:


> What the fuck :lmao? If you're apart of a PUBLICLY TRADED, PG RATED COMPANY, what you do in your personal life is obviously going to effect your area of work once it becomes personal knowledge if it's some shit like this, the reaching in this thread is unbelievable.


It isn't PG-rated company, RAW and SmackDown are just PG-rated shows.

If they were completely a "PG RATED COMPANY", they'd remove everything non-PG from the Network.

Just saying.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Socko316 said:


> I'm so sick of that also. The whole a vs er. I see little kids saying "theres a difference between a and er" all the time to justify it. They're using it and keeping it hip. If they really cared, imo, they'd eliminate it from their vocab 100% to avoid confusion. But thats my opinion


That's not what I'm saying.

I'm talking about the idea that just because SOME black people use the word, every other race should use the word and ALL black people should be okay with it.

First thing people need to do is understand how polarizing that word is in our community.

We've had countless black leaders and celebrities speak out against our own kind using the word but getting offended when another race uses it. And the further south you go, we have older relatives that despise our usage of the word because they actually experienced what it meant.

Kids using it today doesn't bother me as much because it's our (my) generation that made them think it's okay. And for white kids, the hip hop culture. It just sucks that, while they think it's okay and maybe their black friends allow it, there's still going to be a portion of black people against it because they're white and a portion of black people against other blacks for using it and making it "cool".


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Damn, first Bill Cosby with the drugs/rape issues, now Hulk with racism.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm sure WWE told Hogan they'll have him back when things blow over. 


As long as he stops being a racist fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Not a surprise, really. Really awful that people think this way in 2015.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



punkmark1 said:


>


Reminds me of that time Big Show eliminated himself at the end of the 2004 Royal Rumble.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Batko10 said:


> Actually, the Clay/Ali comparison is quite appropos. The Black Muslim sect and the Ku Klux Klan had almost identical ideologies when it came to race. Clay/Ali used his throne as World Heavyweight Boxing Champion as a pulpit to preach that ideology.
> 
> Martin Luther King, Jr. fought for justice, integration, and equality. The people like boxing champion Clay/Ali championed the segregation and racism of his chosen faith.
> 
> ...


:drake1


Let me help you out. 

Hulk Hogan is the new Bill Cosby.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



witchblade000 said:


> Damn, first Bill Cosby with the drugs/rape issues, now Hulk with racism.


Maybe Bill Cosby drugged up Brooke. Could be why Hogan is so racist. :grin2:


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RiC David said:


> Do you have any examples? I don't consider myself as saintly or anything but whenever I hear people say what you just said, I wonder whether I'm supposed to secretely hate Jews or something.
> 
> Things I'd say in private that I wouldn't want made public might be "My boss is such a cunt", not "Fucking pakis".
> 
> ...


That's a fair question, I understand what you're saying. 

It's based on people's circumstances, in my opinion. 
I know for me personally I'm from a rough neighbourhood, and I see many "gangsters" who are black. I see a lot them acting stupid causing trouble, etc. Sometimes I'm trying to have a relaxing night in for example and I'll hear music blasting ridiculously loud and it's annoying.
So I might make racial comments occasionally with my friends or family but I wouldn't call myself racist. 

I would probably call myself biased; if I see a black guy walking brave with his pants down, I'd probably assume he's an asshole right away. However, I'd never call him the n word or would I post racial comments on social media. 
I even have a few friends that are black and have no problems with them. So those thoughts don't apply to everyone. 

Another example is my high school friends and I were born in the early 90s, the word f*ggot has been used for years (for us at least). We call each other that word from time to time in a joking way. Would I say that to a gay person's face? Never.... so I wouldn't call myself a homophobic. Saying one thing in private that doesn't harm anyone personally is fine, in my opinion. 

Looking at this case, I understand WWE's position but thinking about it rationally they're firing him because of something he said 8 years ago. I feel iffy about it, but I can see why they feel the need to act.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Just read the comments. Wow.... wrecking ball confirmed.


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DJ2334 said:


> Yea, you did miss something. The guy I quoted was comparing the two. I'm sorry, but yes. Beating a woman is worse than having a hateful opinion. People can get over words easily. Bruises take time and hurt much worse. How is this not obvious? But whatever, I'm not supporting Hogan. I'm just saying that hurting someone directly (especially physically) is one of the worse things you can do.


Lol my point is....no shit....because you went "let me think of something worse", and you succeeded. Doesn't change anything. Apples to Oranges. My point was of COURSE punching a woman is worse than calling someone a name....once again, well done, you figured out a way to not argue anything remotely about the topic.

EDIT: The other dude is comparing apples to oranges too btw, I'm not going back to see which of you argued what.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> It isn't PG-rated company, RAW and SmackDown are just PG-rated shows.
> 
> If they were completely a "PG RATED COMPANY", they'd remove everything non-PG from the Network.
> 
> Just saying.


Wrong, there's PG rated networks that air TV-14 shows from syndication, for example, WGN is PG, but it aired syndicated South Park and Chappelle's Show.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This is a dirty tricks campaign due to his ongoing lawsuit against a media group. Seems strange this coincides with the incest rumours.

Way to go, beating on a man with depression issues and a history of suicide attempt.

He made these comments eight year ago, how many of you have dropped an N bomb??? I see it all the time on here. 

Yes he shouldn't have said what he's said but he hasn't actually been racist.

He hasn't fired racist comments directly at a victim of a different race.

He's spoken in a racist way about a situation in an environment where others around him weren't offended. How do we know they weren't offended??? Well it's taken eight years to come to light.

Yes what he has said its wrong, but let's give it some context he hasn't walked into a black panther meeting with a white hood saying what ha gonna do when the klan hangs you as he??

He's said some stupid things, probably drunk which he shouldn't have is it the end of the world??? Nope


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Don't be suprised if Hulk Hogan is replaced by the Great Khali or someone irrelevant.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Wait, so who's going to put over Mada now?

Seriously though, not sure what to say on this. Wow...


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rozalia said:


> Exactly. I'd be interested in hearing what others here think on that matter, but I personally don't think it'd be a big deal if he just said that instead of dropping all the N bombs he apparently did.


For me it's his reasoning for doing so. There are reasons why it makes sense for a minority to want to date within their race that has nothing to do with superiority. There's limited black wealth, for instance, so if the parents of a black singer want him to date a black woman to keep that money "black" that makes sense. They're not saying that for the sake of it, they're saying that because it's a lot less common for a black to pass down massive generational wealth than a white, unfortunately.

What would the reasoning be for a white guy to not want his daughter to marry outside of her race that has nothing to do with racism?

To repopulate the world with whites? What would the motive be for that being so important?

If it's just not what he's always envisioned, I get that.

This conversation is moot anyway, because Hogan wasn't speaking on any great philosophical level. He blatantly said that the only black he wants his daughter with is one with $100 million, and even then, that guy would still be a n*gger.

The n word gets the most attention, but the thought pattern behind it is still troubling.

And btw, unless I'm mistaken, the funny thing is that Brooke's boyfriend is actually the son of a (white) billionaire. Even then, he still was a piece of crap in Hogan's eyes, because he's half black.

What the hell makes your daughter special?

That sense of superiority is the problem.


@birthday_massacre, you're right. I usually ignore people like that, but sometimes it's so hard not to take the bait. Sad part is the level of obliviousness.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



tark1n said:


> It's completely different. Vince was in character and said something admittedly cringe-worthy. See: Any Tarantino movie for example (creative license).


Its not different , please. We all know Vince was not acting in character, that is how he really is. Just look at how Vince has treated black wresters over the history of him running the WWF/E.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Glad this twat gets to see his legacy ruined. Just another bullet point on the long list of reasons he's an asshole.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its not different , please. We all know Vince was not acting in character, that is how he really is. Just look at how Vince has treated black wresters over the history of him running the WWF/E.


There is a double standard for the suits who get away with such shit, but not for the talent. Michael Hayes got suspended for racist remarks yet he still works for them!


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Anyone can drop the N word without actually being a racist, I don't always have a problem with that (depending on the context) and to me it sounded like Hulkster wasn't using the word in a bigoted way like most racists would. He was using it to describe the situation with Booker T (who said the very same thing in a promo). I hope they actually don't remove him from the HOF because he's not on the page anymore.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its not different , please. We all know Vince was not acting in character, that is how he really is. Just look at how Vince has treated black wresters over the history of him running the WWF/E.


His character was clearly "trying to be cool" with Cena's rapper character (which was equally cringe-worthy).


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Bobryderswebcam said:


> This is a dirty tricks campaign due to his ongoing lawsuit against a media group. Seems strange this coincides with the incest rumours.
> 
> Way to go, beating on a man with depression issues and a history of suicide attempt.
> 
> ...


This pretty much. I think people really believe Hogan is some evil terrorist that hates blacks and is in the same category as someone like Dylan Roof when the reality is the guy was in a mid life crisis, was in the middle of having sex, and he said some things in an overboard manner about black people that he likely really doesn't believe. Compared to the rest of the wrestling business, how many allegations of racism have been directed towards Hogan before this? I've been watching for 20 years and never heard anything. 

But because he was recorded on tape, I guess it's easy for people to jump on the band wagon and bash him.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Wait, he said this 8 years ago? That isn't really surprising at all considering how much trouble he was getting in around 2008. Sucks that this comes to bite him in the ass now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its not different , please. We all know Vince was not acting in character, that is how he really is. Just look at how Vince has treated black wresters over the history of him running the WWF/E.


Look at how Hogan has treated black wrestlers over the years. 


Jay Lethal was the spotlight of TNA prior to Hogan coming on board and taking control and then suddenly Jay Lethal gets fired from TNA. 


Much like that Patrick kid from Tough Enough. 





:curry2


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



obby said:


> Glad this twat gets to see his legacy ruined. Just another bullet point on the long list of reasons he's an asshole.


Did he shit in your corn flakes or something?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Serpent01 said:


> Wait, he said this *8 years ago*? That isn't really surprising at all considering how much trouble he was getting in around 2008. Sucks that this comes to bite him in the ass now.


You're Welcome :curry2

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/hu...t-rant/ar-AAdr6Fk?ocid=ansHollywoodReporter11


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



gamegenie said:


> Look at how Hogan has treated black wrestlers over the years.
> 
> 
> Jay Lethal was the spotlight of TNA prior to Hogan coming on board and taking control and then suddenly Jay Lethal gets fired from TNA.
> ...


I would think Jay would be grateful from being fired from TNA. I know I would be, Besides Jay is doing very well for himself at this current time.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deadeyes said:


> Love this if only Jack Swagger took Hogans place. Swagger is a real american and those lyrics he would stand up for live up to unlike Hogan ever has


Swagger is a drunk with multiple DWI's. But I'm ok with that. :wink2:


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> For me it's his reasoning for doing so. There are reasons why it makes sense for a minority to want to date within their race that has nothing to do with superiority. There's limited black wealth, for instance, so if the parents of a black singer want him to date a black woman to keep that money "black" that makes sense. They're not saying that for the sake of it, they're saying that because it's a lot less common for a black to pass down massive generational wealth than a white, unfortunately.
> 
> What would the reasoning be for a white guy to not want his daughter to marry outside of her race that has nothing to do with racism?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but you just excused black/minority people from thinking like that, but are attacking a white one for having the same train of thought.

If Hogan himself is someone who believes in marrying within his group, then naturally that would apply to his feelings in regards to his daughter to. Nothing strange there. However as you also say that isn't what happened here, but I'm interested in what others would think if the situation was simply that.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



shan22044 said:


> And guess what, you don't get to dictate how I or anyone feels about it. Deal with it! It's not that hard.
> 
> When I was six years old, I got to walk home from school every day past some rather intimidating HIGH SCHOOL boys and girls calling me that word. I also got to hear kids younger than me call me that, and what could I say? Nothing!!
> 
> So until you've experienced that, you can have something to say on the matter. If I now many years later want to privately listen to rap music with people saying their version of it in a totally different manner which is obvious to anyone who's not retarded, SO BE IT. It's all about context.


First of all, I'm black. From southern West Virginia, which isn't the most racially accepting state.

First relationship was with a white girl and lasted 2 days because her father forbid her for talking to a "n-word boy."

First encounter with the police came at 16 because they got a report that "a black man" was smashing car windows. I get off the school bus to walk home, they stop and question me because I fit the description of being black.

As a child, I lost many friends because their parents didn't want them playing with a black kid.

I've endured countless watermelon & fried chicken jokes in high school, due to being the only black kid in homeroom filled with whites.

With that out the way, learn to comprehend. 


I'm not trying to dictate who should be offended or why.

Because if you knew how to read, you'd see my entire argument in the quoted post is that just because SOME black people use the word or are okay with others using the word, doesn't mean that ALL black people feel the same way.

Just because Hogan said the word, in reference to the Booker T video, doesn't mean ALL black people deem it okay.


Doesn't make any fucking sense for you to look at that post and interpret it as me trying to dictate who should be offended by what, considering it's the exact opposite. 

Slow your role and read carefully next time. This topic ain't going anywhere and with your false assessment of people and their words, you probably won't either.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So now it's only a problem when a racist shoots up a black church.

Good Lord.

THE GUY BLATANTLY SAID 'I'M A RACIST."

Yet we're still trying to makes excuses like "he's not really a racist."

To say that he's caused no harm is so wrongheaded. How many people has he given an edge to in his companies because they weren't a "stupid n*gger?"

A man who expresses these thoughts doesn't just turn it off 24/7. He expressed those thoughts for a reason. Because they're in him. There is no doubt that it's played a part in his life in the past.

Be black and find out your boss thinks this way, and then say with a straight face that it plays no part in how he deals with business.

lol, midlife crisis makes you start spouting racial shit. Again, it's not what he says, it's the attitude that prompted it that's the problem.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I can't wait until the day comes where someone gets Levesque on audio/video. And WWE releases their "We are deeply saddened" message and then says they'll be sending him to sensitivity training and he keeps his job.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Oblivious casuals to Hulk on Twitter be like:


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Apparently Ric Flair is taking over as judge on Tough Enough...how disappointing. Was hoping they'd maybe give Austin another go.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



birthday_massacre said:


> How is it different ? You don't think its the same to call a white person (that was acting urban) the N word?
> 
> Its exactly the same thing.


you try way to hard to be a contrarian.

1. Plenty of people have always hated that Vince moment

2. When has N...a ever been used as a word to dehumanize white people

3. Context is key. Vince was saying this in character as a ridiculous old man, hence the what the hell looks on the faces of Cena, Booker, and Sharmell.

Terry Bollea the man who plays Hulk Hogan said he was disgusted his daughter was dating a n....r. He literally said he was racist then went on to state a race wasn't good enough for his daughter

The situations aren't comparable and you know it.


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RapShepard said:


> Thank you! I know we all love wrestling but it's disgusting to know that some folk will put up with trul awful human beings because "they wrestle well"
> 
> "* It's okay Hogan thinks a black person isn't worthy of his daughter, because he slammed Andre and that matters way more than an entire race of peopl*e"


In Hogan's defense, Andre was like 650 pounds at the time and Hogan ruptured his lat and broke his neck


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rozalia said:


> I'm sorry but you just excused black/minority people from thinking like that, but are attacking a white one for having the same train of thought.
> 
> If Hogan himself is someone who believes in marrying within his group, then naturally that would apply to his feelings in regards to his daughter to. Nothing strange there. However as you also say that isn't what happened here, but I'm interested in what others would think if the situation was simply that.


Critical reading and thinking skills are a must. I gave an example of why a minority would have inherent financial legacy concerns. 

All things are not equal, that's what makes conversations like this difficult to have, because some people are incapable of wrapping their heads around that. They equate everything, and it is so mind-numbing. 

Black people have less generational wealth, therefore that is a big concern. Wanting future black generations to enjoy that wealth is valid since that is something that does not happen a lot (in comparison to with whites), and it affects the entire black community as a whole (through philanthropy which is often what happens with rich blacks giving to "black" causes). 

I asked you to give me a reason why Hogan would have a problem with it, but you were incapable of doing so. Just beyond "would want to" and that's it. WHY?!


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> For me it's his reasoning for doing so. There are reasons why it makes sense for a minority to want to date within their race that has nothing to do with superiority. There's limited black wealth, for instance, so if the parents of a black singer want him to date a black woman to keep that money "black" that makes sense. They're not saying that for the sake of it, they're saying that because it's a lot less common for a black to pass down massive generational wealth than a white, unfortunately.
> 
> What would the reasoning be for a white guy to not want his daughter to marry outside of her race that has nothing to do with racism?
> 
> ...


A white person wanting their son/daughter to date someone within their race doesn't necessarily have anything at all to do with "superiority".


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Wait, is all of this hubbub over that time Hogan was on Wheel of Fortune??


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



Vic said:


> Wrong, there's PG rated networks that air TV-14 shows from syndication, for example, WGN is PG, but it aired syndicated South Park and Chappelle's Show.


I don't see how that contradicts what I said.

WWE's main shows are televised with a PG rating, but WWE itself does not exclusively provide PG-rated content. WWE isn't a TV network, either.

Whatever.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RapShepard said:


> Terry Bollea the man who plays Hulk Hogan said he was disgusted his daughter was dating a n....r. He literally said he was racist then went on to state a race wasn't good enough for his daughter


Wait, woahhhh.... I heard an entirely different clip. The one I heard was just him talking about black people using that word and calling him that. Here I was going to come here talking about context and doing one thing I never thought I'd do, which is defend hulk hogan. I am damn glad you happened to be the last post and I saw that there's another clip before I went and made an ass of myself.


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Only heard this story like 20 minutes ago, but if its true with his comments about not wanting his daughter to date a black guy, then I have no defense for the Hulkster and can see more why WWE released him when I start paying more attention to the story.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Anglefan4life said:


> Lol my point is....no shit....because you went "let me think of something worse", and you succeeded. Doesn't change anything. Apples to Oranges. *My point was of COURSE punching a woman is worse than calling someone a name*....once again, well done, you figured out a way to not argue anything remotely about the topic.
> 
> EDIT: The other dude is comparing apples to oranges too btw, I'm not going back to see which of you argued what.


Then what the hell are we even arguing about? lmao. Apples and oranges? I prefer apples, dammit. I was making this point to the person I quoted who thought they belonged in the same category.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> Well, Our past is not perfect, There has been racism through all of our lives. When I say then and now. We moved on in our daily lives instead of nitpicking on things that really do not concern us. I see way to often today people jumping to the race card for their own personal gain. Blaming Police Officers just doing their jobs when 99% of the time it is not there fault. To much of blame this and blame that instead of looking at one self for the blame.
> 
> I do not blame anyone but the person who killed my Grandmother for her death, I was a young kid, only 10 when it happen back in 1982. The fact that he was a Black man shouldn't matter and in many regards does not to me. I have many, many Black, Spanish, Asian friends in my life all of their friendships I cherish. But I am not going to say that when I walk into a bad area where there are people of race I don't look more carefully where I walk because of what happen to my Grandmother. It is something I need to try to overcome myself but I am not lying when I say I am hesitant in those situations because of that.


If you're saying "the fact that a black man killed my grandmother causes me to be more wary around black men" then I'm not going to judge you badly for that.

That isn't what you said though, you said _"the hurt that a black man did kill her will always remain"_ - why did you say this? 

_"Blaming Police Officers just doing their jobs when 99% of the time it is not there fault."_

I'm not going to carry on this exchange because it's not healthy for me to feel what this makes me feel. Your police force does not contain a few bad apples, it is deeply infested with racism. *Unarmed black Americans are five times as likely to by shot to death by police*, the 12 year old Tamir Rice was killed in 2 seconds after the police car pulled up, 2015 has been littered with case after case after case of unarmed black civilians being murdered by the police - *you're going to tell me that 99% of the time they were right in killing these unarmed civilians?* How does Eric Garner who was choked to death while pleading for his life work in to that 99% that also includes the 12 year old being shot to death in 2 seconds?

*I could list you at least a dozen other cases of unarmed black Americans killed by the police in the past months alone and you're telling me that 99% of those deserved to be publicly executed and that people ought to blame themselves?*

It's not just that you're wrong, it's that you are in your own way responsible for what happens in your country - you and all the other people who apparently think every single black American who has ever tried to tell white Americans how racist the police are and how wrongly they're treated is lying. *It happens because people like yourself refuse to believe* or admit that it is not just rampant, it is the norm.

Nit-picking. You think me thinking less of Hulk Hogan for being in his own words racist and not wanting "a fucking n*gger" to touch his daughter is me nit-picking? And don't make me an exception because I'm talking to you, you came on here and complained about other people complaining that Hogan is a racist man who doesn't like n*ggers - you're telling me that's not cause for what you so foolishly brand "complaining"?

*It's not complaining, that's the dumbest way of presenting it. We're expressing our reaction to the information we've learned* - you're absolutely no different when YOU decide to write a post *complaining about something that bothers you; with us it's a man hating n*ggers, with you it's us being disappointed that this man hates n*ggers*.

You see people "jumping to the race card for their own personal gain"? Well you also see police murdering unarmed civilians on almost a weekly basis and tell me that 99% of the time they deserved it. I do not in any way trust your ability to accurately perceive what you see or hear.

Playing "the race card" implies that the accusation of racism is false and that it's being deliberately exploited. Do you know what card I see too much of? *The "playing the race card" card - that's when you victim blame and not only dismiss but try to shame people from having the gall to tell anybody about the racism they deal with*.

*People with your take on your social issues are a disease to your country. That is not a mean insult thrown at you out of spite, it is what I truly think you are*. I say that because I follow your country's politics and news very closely and you are standing in the doorway of progress, trying to disperse the crowd while shaming them for wanting to pass. I wonder if you'll get that political reference.
*
I am a black man and so you, telling me what you've told me, will not believe what I say about your police force*. I would love to believe that you're just immensely ignorant and that you only follow your mainstream news channels and don't know of the case after case after case after case after case after case after case of black civilians being murdered by the police they pay to protect them.

I am a black man and so you won't believe me because millions of black men and women have told America exactly what they deal with and exactly how racist their police---not 1% of them are---and *they've been presumed liars, people blaming others instead of themselves*. That is why I embed this interview with a white man, a former Baltimore police officer who gives a painfully detailed account of life in the police force.

Shame on you for dismissing and for shaming every black American who has tried to tell you how horrific your country's police force is - *it wouldn't be possible without people like yourself who think what you think and who say what they say*. Please watch this interview and tell me how you sleep tonight. *People like yourself make me not want to live in this world - not just the guys wearing swastikas but the guys like you on the micro level making sure we never get any better and that the whistle blowers are maligned*.

*Imagine how many lives could have been saved if you and others did not reject it* and claim that 99% of police are doing a fine job. I might not read your response because my depression is as serious as it's ever been and I want something better than you to be the death of me, please do respond though because others need to hear it.

Full version





Highlights version


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ultimo Warrior said:


> Only heard this story like 20 minutes ago, but if its true with his comments about not wanting his daughter to date a black guy, then I have no defense for the Hulkster and can see more why WWE released him when I start paying more attention to the story.


So you better want your daughter to date a black guy or your a racist and should be fired?

I can understand him being punished for using the N word.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Another example is Obama marrying a black woman. There's never been a black woman in the White House. There was a marked difference in the pronouncements of the type of women that men looked for after that happened ("gotta get me a Michelle"). It was a positive black family, that had much more of an effect than just effecting the Obamas. Self-esteem, pride, etc.

This is something that would have been different if he married a white woman. This is not something that effects white families in the same manner. There have been white women and white families in the White House for forever.



Zac512 said:


> A white person wanting their son/daughter to date someone within their race doesn't necessarily have anything at all to do with "superiority".


I said Hogan's attitude was one of superiority. 

You guys keep saying this, but still aren't giving valid reasons that don't have to do with superiority or racism.

Why is that?

You're just saying "it doesn't" but then giving no reasons why a white man would be unhappy with his daughter dating a minority.

Go ahead. I'll wait.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



> Wait, woahhhh.... I heard an entirely different clip. The one I heard was just him talking about black people using that word and calling him that. Here I was going to come here talking about context and doing one thing I never thought I'd do, which is defend hulk hogan. I am damn glad you happened to be the last post and I saw that there's another clip before I went and made an ass of myself.


You're welcome :curry2

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/hu...t-rant/ar-AAdr6Fk?ocid=ansHollywoodReporter11


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RapShepard said:


> 2. When has N...a ever been used as a word to dehumanize white people


Not agree or disagreeing with the rest of your post, but I have actually heard this quite a few times as an insult directed towards white people.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



> Wait, woahhhh.... I heard an entirely different clip. The one I heard was just him talking about black people using that word and calling him that. Here I was going to come here talking about context and doing one thing I never thought I'd do, which is defend hulk hogan. I am damn glad you happened to be the last post and I saw that there's another clip before I went and made an ass of myself.


Lmao yeah a lot think it's the tape on him covering the Booker T thing, if it was just that then yeah he'd be saved by context. But this is far worse


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So can we start calling today "Black Friday" yet?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Well let me tell ya something, ni...er...brotherrrrrr.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> So you better want your daughter to date a black guy or your a racist and should be fired?


When you use a racial slur to express that, as an employee of a family friendly brand, of course.

Not to mention, he admitted he's racist. WWE would be asinine to keep a guy that admitted he was racist and supported it by explaining why.


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> So you better want your daughter to date a black guy or your a racist and should be fired?


Basically he was saying if his daughter were to date a black guy he would have to compensate by being 8ft tall and a basketball player. Sounds pretty racist to me.


----------



## CROW€ (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hogans not racist... Hes held down everyone equally


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The stupid thing in all this is.

Hogan is banging his mates Mrs :-no morale outrage
Hulks coked up :- no morale outrage
It's been filmed so they can set him up :- no outrage

Hang on that sixty year old man, who's suffered numerous concussions, who's having sex, with someone else's chick, his best mates whilst married and off his nut on coke just dropped a n bomb. 

Am I the only one scratching my head and going so your all gonna be cool about that other shit???

Damn no logic


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

They better hope people don't start digging up old Ultimate Warrior speeches. That award would have been a one time thing if people remembered all the stuff he used to say about homosexuals like "Queering doesn't make the world work".


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ultimo Warrior said:


> Basically he was saying if his daughter were to date a black guy he would have to compensate by being 8ft tall and a basketball player. Sounds pretty racist to me.


Someone told me that their uncle once said "why would you turn around and give your money to the white man via these white women?" about these basketball players. 

After hearing Hogan so perfectly express how these white families (and often these white women themselves) think, I can't help but think that that person's uncle was so damn accurate. He summed all this shit up in a simple, concise, sentence. 

When I see Kobe Bryant's wife parade around her family in his limos and partying on his dime, while his black sisters look broke as fuck, I just SMH.

These men have no self-respect. It's so embarrassing.

Thank you, Hogan, for speaking the truth. It's amazing and completely expected (sadly), and I love it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Bobryderswebcam said:


> The stupid thing in all this is.
> 
> Hogan is banging his mates Mrs :-no morale outrage
> Hulks coked up :- no morale outrage
> ...


So, black people should be offended that he fucked Bubba's wife, snorted coke and did a sex tape?

Where's the logic in being offended by that? Because I don't see how any of that shits on an entire race of people.

That's what makes that other shit less important, although it did turn Hogan into a punchline for something else besides his habitual lies.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This idea of Ric Flair filling in for Hogan on Tough Enough. 


That's got to be a joke. Flair would be equally bad as a replacement if not worse. 


Teddy Long said Ric Flair used to call him the N-Word up and down the wrestling promotion territories in the South back in the day.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



KC Armstrong said:


> They better hope people don't start digging up old Ultimate Warrior speeches. That award would have been a one time thing if people remembered all the stuff he used to say about homosexuals like *"Queering doesn't make the world work"*.


What's ironic about that quote is that, given the world's over-population, it does make the world work.
:sip


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> Look, due to the shit he's pulled, I'm not Hogan's biggest fan, but...getting canned for this is just stupid. This company's anal attitude when it comes to their image is completely fucking ridiculous. "Oh my god, something that might offend one person on the planet!" *runs 500 miles the other way* Talk about overreacting.


Offend 1 person lol okay. As a company they would be stupid to keep an admitted racist as an ambassador it's really that simple.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



gamegenie said:


> This idea of Ric Flair filling in for Hogan on Tough Enough.
> 
> 
> That's got to be a joke. Flair would be equally bad as a replacement if not worse.
> ...


What's a sexual harassment lawsuit when you already have this concussion stuff in motion already? lol


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*





Fuck Hulk Hogan


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> You guys keep saying this, but still aren't giving valid reasons that don't have to do with superiority or racism.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> ...


You havent given any valid reasons why it does. 

It's not necessarily racist for a black to want to date other blacks, or a Hispanic other Hispanics, or Asians other Asians. The same goes for white people. 

Some white girls prefer black guys. Im sure you dont have a problem with that (nor do I). Do you have a problem with a white girl preferring white guys? If so, then you might be the one with the perspective issue.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

They fire Hogan hours later but that douchnozzle that racically abused Del Rio still had hi job for a few weeks....


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> Another example is Obama marrying a black woman. There's never been a black woman in the White House. There was a marked difference in the pronouncements of the type of women that men looked for after that happened ("gotta get me a Michelle"). It was a positive black family, that had much more of an effect than just effecting the Obamas. Self-esteem, pride, etc.
> 
> This something that would have been different if he married a white woman. This is not something that effects white families in the same manner. There have been white women and white families in the White House for forever.
> 
> ...


Intermarriages are less stable especially when the combination is black male, and white women. Black males above all others have terrible reputations when it comes to fatherhood, marriage, and supporting their family.

Prejudices of those outside your people which isn't just a white thing no as everyone has them (example Pakistani parents not wanting their daughter marrying a white guy because they are often X).

Not simply a colour thing ultimately either as some would think. Poles for example are group that others often don't want their daughters getting with due to the Pole's bad reputation.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The ultimate irony is that if Hogan would have just dropped the lawsuit, it's quite possible that none of this shit would have ever been leaked. Instead, he forged forward. It all boiled down to the money. Idiot.


----------



## dastardly (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Batko10 said:


> More recently, *Democratic white liberal *presidential candidate Martin O'Malley was booed off the stage last week for saying, "Black lives matter, white lives matter, all lives matter!" As soon as he stated "white lives matter" the black audience booed him off the stage. To any objective observer this begs the question - who are the real racists in this picture???
> 
> If we are going to demand that a standard be upheld, then *ALL* people should be held accountable to the same standard.


Yeah, this kind of stupid, "That's offensive!" bullshit winds me up no end.

I remember when I worked in a University Library and some woman came in asking for a book. I recognised the title as a few people had been in for it and said, "Yeah, Queer Studies is that way."

She got all uppity and "What did you say? That's offensive!" Even called the manager out to complain. This wasn't even an issue of "That word has been reclaimed by gays" or anything like that. It was the name of the actual f***ing subject! (Although looking back on it, how she could have been after _that_ book and not known that is weird - hmmmm, never thought about that before. Troublemaking bint.....)

That's unrelated to Hogan, of course (let's face it you can't get round, "I'm a racist") but some people's hypersensitivity is annoying. I think that's why so many latecomers (who haven't actually got up to speed and read the real quotes) are talking about the Booker T interview and its not being racist. We've been so conditioned by manufactured claims of racism that some people aren't actually surprised that there could be a media storm about a white man using the "n" word in a quote as part of a story.

Of course that's not the case here as he was being blatantly racist - no ifs, no buts. But the fact that some people think the Booker T story mentioned earlier _could_ even be the root of this story shows how conditioned we've become to false outrage.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TJQ said:


> Still missing Patrice, man, one of the best to ever get up on stage :cry


Same here. The guy was a pure genius.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> Fuck Hulk Hogan


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



gamegenie said:


> This idea of Ric Flair filling in for Hogan on Tough Enough.
> 
> 
> That's got to be a joke. Flair would be equally bad as a replacement if not worse.
> ...


The difference is while Ric no doubt did say such things ultimately there is no evidence that I know of outside a few accounts of such things. As such Ric can simply deny it. Not so with Hogan if there are recordings of him saying it.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

It's all about context when using the N word or any other offensive slur. When people posted that video of Vince saying it on WWE TV, I just facepalmed because he is using it in a different context. saying "what's up my ....." versus "those mother fucking ......s" is WAY WAY WAAAAAAY different. First one was scripted in a public setting, second was not scripted and revealed a real life opinion of Hogan which WWE will no longer support. Know the difference please.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Wonder what Booker T has to say about this...


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The guy may have helped pro-wrestling a lot in the beginning but he has also done harm to it. His backstage politics in WCW was a big reason why that company died, his racist comments, sex tapes and lies are why the guys legacy has ruined. So much that even WWE don't give a shit about him anymore.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> You havent given any valid reasons why it does.
> 
> It's not necessarily racist for a black to want to date other blacks, or a Hispanic other Hispanics, or Asians other Asians. The same goes for white people.
> 
> Some white girls prefer black guys. Im sure you dont have a problem with that (nor do I). Do you have a problem with white girls preferring white guys? If so, then you might be the one with the perspective issue.


I have. I've given multiple ones.

Ok, but what are the reasons? You are STILL not giving them. I'll give up at this point, because I know that you had no point at all. You're incapable of backing up anything you're saying.

The poster above at least did give reasons, and typically, they're racist & full of stereotyping. Shocker.

No, if someone's not attracted to someone they're not attracted. But this isn't about a white girl, it's about a white girl's father. He's making the preference for her. What would his reasoning be, since attraction presumably has nothing to do with it?

And as for your later point, I remember a clip where Sunny made a face at the thought of screwing a black guy. It was a clear facial expression of superiority, like she would never lower herself. This coming from a coke whore who can't stay out of jail (I generally like Sunny, btw, way more than most people on this board.)

So if it's a general preference, of course that's fine, but it often comes from superiority from people who have no damn right to be.

Like I said, Brooke's boyfriend is the son of a billionaire. Who the fuck is Brooke for Hogan to think she even deserves an NBA player? An NBA player who made something of themselves based on their own talent and hard work....


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The clues were there


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RiC David said:


> If you're saying "the fact that a black man killed my grandmother causes me to be more wary around black men" then I'm not going to judge you badly for that.
> 
> That isn't what you said though, you said _"the hurt that a black man did kill her will always remain"_ - why did you say this?
> 
> ...


Well, life is what it is. Nothing is perfect nor will it ever be. There is good and Bad in everything. I hope one day it will be different but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

OK, so he's off Tough Enough. Now, I haven't watched the show or anything, but isn't that show pretaped? How are they going to get him off of it if they've already filmed episodes?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624663122016649216*
My friend on Skype: "Disco Inferno's defending Hogan? I thought he was fuckin dead."*:heston


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Using the n word in your own home is much worse than Shiek calling Beetlejuice that on radio and television, or Vince himself saying it on television. The double standards ten years later.

Anyone burning buildings or looting yet?


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> You havent given any valid reasons why it does.
> 
> It's not necessarily racist for a black to want to date other blacks, or a Hispanic other Hispanics, or Asians other Asians. The same goes for white people.
> 
> Some white girls prefer black guys. Im sure you dont have a problem with that (nor do I). Do you have a problem with a white girl preferring white guys? If so, then you might be the one with the perspective issue.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't remember Brooke ever having a problem with dating black guys, its her father that has that problem which speaks more about him than anybody having a dating preference which non-racist people do anyway. She's old enough to make her own decisions and what's more Hogan speaks like his daughter is above dating a black guy if he's not rich and a basketball player. That about sums up his comments.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624663122016649216*
> My friend on Skype: "Disco Inferno's defending Hogan? I thought he was fuckin dead."*:heston










:ha


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> I have. I've given multiple ones.
> 
> Ok, but what are the reasons? You are STILL not giving them. I'll give up at this point, because I know that you had no point at all. You're incapable of backing up anything you're saying.
> 
> ...


You gave your reasons, that doesn't necessarily make them true or valid. 

You stated that it is ok for an African American or Hispanic to prefer their daughter date someone in their race. Saying that doing the same thing is not ok for whites to do is just a ridiculous double standard and that is what i disagree with. You talk about stereotyping but then you have no problem being a hypocrite.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Big Poppa Pump has weighed in https://twitter.com/ScottSteiner/status/624670154614538240

'now does everybody believe me that hogan is a piece of sh*t...will comment more later...traveling #Karma '


----------



## 92sipa (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The modern-day witchhunt has set their eyes on Hulk Hogan. 

Tune in next week for a new victim!!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

How are people in anyway blaming WWE here? 

I understand there is hypocrisy here considering who is backstage, but this is on tape, it's on record. They had no choice but to cut ties with him.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624663122016649216*
> My friend on Skype: "Disco Inferno's defending Hogan? I thought he was fuckin dead."*:heston


Not gonna lie, I thought so too until he was the opening match at the Wrestlecon show this year. Got a pretty good pop when people realized who he was.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Can the OP be updated with the following..


- The released transcript of the offending act.
- The example of the Hogan interview that has NOTHING TO DO WITH THE CURRENT ISSUE
- The booker T video clip where he calls Hogan the N word
- The Vince/Cena/Booker video where Vince uses the word


Maybe we can avoid talking about the same stuff over and over again.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



BWRBrett said:


> Big Poppa Pump has weighed in https://twitter.com/ScottSteiner/status/624670154614538240
> 
> 'now does everybody believe me that hogan is a piece of sh*t...will comment more later...traveling #Karma '


So it turns out that all this time.... Scott Steiner was the voice of reason.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Holy shit, you americans have seriously lost your spine.

Firing someone because of saying a word? fuck this PC bullshit, freedom of speech should be absolute.



...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ...... ......

EDIT: it is even forbided on this forum? fuck this world.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624672282128969728
:ti


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Has or will the audio come out soon?


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ultimo Warrior said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't remember Brooke ever having a problem with dating black guys, its her father that has that problem which speaks more about him than anybody having a dating preference which non-racist people do anyway. She's old enough to make her own decisions and what's more Hogan speaks like his daughter is above dating a black guy if he's not rich and a basketball player. That about sums up his comments.


Hogan's reasons seem to be racist. Yes it speaks about him as an individual and not anyone else. If someone prefers that their daughter/son date within their race, it doesnt necessarily mean that their reason is also because of "superiority".


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deadeyes said:


> Love this if only Jack Swagger took Hogans place. Swagger is a real american and those lyrics he would stand up for live by up to unlike Hogan ever has


Lol do you actually believe or read what you type? Swagger couldn't lace Hogan's boots. He said this 8 years ago and it's supposedly on tape. Who gives a damn!! Damn near everyone I know would be fired becasue we have all said stupid things one time or another. This is just WWE trying to be proactive and save face, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> You gave your reasons, that doesn't necessarily make them true or valid.
> 
> You stated that it is ok for an African American or Hispanic to prefer their daughter date someone in their race. Saying that doing the same thing is not ok for whites to do is just a ridiculous double standard and that is what i disagree with. You talk about stereotyping but then you have no problem being a hypocrite.


No, I gave actual reasons why an AA or Hispanic would do so, that are not applicable to whites.

You are incapable of doing the same, and can't just admit so.

The sad part is, I could actually argue your side better than you can (which shows the ridiculousness of you & the others trying to take this position, since you can't even defend your position).

A white man might prefer for his daughter to marry a white man so that his grandchildren look like him.

There you go. I did it for you. 

It's neither here nor there, as none of this convo has anything to do with the type of attitude that Hogan was expressing.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



SHIRLEY said:


> So can we start calling today "Black Friday" yet?


Black Friday came early this year, but instead of heavy discounts and joy, it brought the end of a career and the destruction of a global icon.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm actually upset with Hogan for apologizing. You said it, Just live with it. There is no reason to apologize to anyone for how you think. 

Why I like Trump so much, Man said what was on his mind and stood by it. We need more people to speak their minds right or wrong and stand by it these days.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Holy shit, you americans have seriously lost your spine.
> 
> Firing someone because of saying a word? fuck this PC bullshit, freedom of speech should be absolute.
> 
> ...


I'm fine with a privately owned company dealing with this how they choose... but it has gotten to ridiculous levels where you people are going out of their way to try and stamp out speech because they don't like it.

Scary thing in the US... the gov't is already starting to wade into this and disregard the 1st amendment of the Bill of Rights. Only a matter of time til they manage to ban "hate speech", which will then soon grow to include whatever someone doesn't like to hear. 

Some people just need to do a few things... get thicker skin since most of the PC bullshit is ridiculous. But in the case of actual racism... just point and laugh at the ignorant mother fucker and continue letting him spout his stupidity.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624673729511993344


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RapShepard said:


> Offend 1 person lol okay. As a company they would be stupid to keep an admitted racist as an ambassador it's really that simple.


I'm not saying HE offended one person, I said that WWE has this mentality that if something at all might even slightly offend anyone, they won't do it. They're far too concerned with their own image, and yet that image is being tarnished in a million other ways:

-they mocked Jerry Lawler's heart attack
-they've essentially told fans who still purchase PPVs instead of the network that they're idiots
-they've exploited the deaths of many different stars for storylines, including Paul Bearer and Eddie
-they've behaved in an incredibly insensitive manner when handling the deaths of their stars, especially Pillman
-they continued Over the Edge after Owen died
-they exploited the Persian Gulf War for, again, a storyline
-they exploited the legitimate personal problems of their talent (Jake Roberts' alcoholism)
-they did a terrorist angle the day of the London bombings
-they've publicly bullied Jim Ross often, despite their Be a Star anti-bullying campaign
-they've had a storyline alleging one of their stars being a necrophile


So they've done TONS to fuck themselves over in past years, and many of these are pretty recent. Why has nobody been fired in relation to these?

Now should Hogan have been more careful about what he said? Yes. We live in an age where nothing is truly private anymore, people can have hidden recording devices on them and make public a lot of stuff. But firing him and sterilizing WWE of any trace that he's been employed there is so stupid. Remember this past fall when it was revealed by Meltzer after Del Rio was fired that Triple H had been making racist remarks? How he called Ricardo Rodriguez "Bumblebee" because he was fat and as a reference to Bumblebee Man from the Simpsons (the parody of Mexican pop culture)? Or how when Carlito debuted in WWE, Vince said to him 'Hey, can you **** it up some? Y'know **** it up when you talk?' Or his comments about Gail Kim? And god, we don't even need to get into sexism in WWE's past. This also isn't even addressing the stuff he's done ON camera, like calling Sabu a member of the Taliban. 

So its cool that Vince, Hunter and upper management say this kind of stuff, but when Hogan does it, he's out the door? I'm just looking for a bit of consistency here. Racist is racist, and everybody should be held to the same standard. If Hogan is considered a racist for this, why aren't Vince and Hunter, and why haven't investors and shareholders been clamoring for their release?


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> A white man might prefer for his daughter to marry a white man so that his grandchildren look like him.
> 
> There you go. I did it for you.


lol thanks. Yes you are superior to me at arguing. 

and are you ok with that? Or is grandpa a racist?



> It's neither here nor there, as none of this convo has anything to do with the type of attitude that Hogan was expressing.


Yes agreed 100%


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Vic said:


> Black Friday came early this year, but instead of heavy discounts and joy, it brought the end of a career and the destruction of a global icon.


Hogan will be fine. People will forget about this before you know it. There will be another Bruce Jenner, or Bill Cosby waiting in the wings for people to talk about.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624673729511993344


lol, this is EXACTLY what I'd think if it were Cena who was the one who did this.

Which, btw, I don't believe will ever happen. He's one of the few where it would really surprise me...


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624673729511993344


Yea, but New Day still Sucks. :grin2:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The way i see it whites nor blacks should use the damn word, its offensive if its spouted by a white black or any other race


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

They fire him for something he said in a private conversation 4 years ago while he wasn't under contract? I'm not defending his use of the word, I'm just saying how does it have to do with WWE? If he said it on the air or in an interview while promoting WWE, yes then they have justification. But this is a reach.

I'm sure this has been posted already, but if not....


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Lol he won't mess up the show, he'll make it that much better!


I wouldnt trust Ric Flair on a live show


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Albrecht Eldritch said:


> EDIT: it is even _*forbided *_on this forum? fuck this world.


You know what needs to be banned as well? Bad grammar.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> lol thanks. Yes you are superior to me at arguing.
> 
> and are you ok with that? Or is grandpa a racist?
> 
> ...


Nah, not if good 'ol gramps just wanted to see Aunt Helena in his baby granddaughter.

If it were because he had a problem with the dear grandkids having a darker skintone, looking "other", and just not being "one of us", then yeah. Usually the go to defense for that one is "I'm just worried about what society will think", though, of course.


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> Hogan's reasons seem to be racist. Yes it speaks about him as an individual and not anyone else. If someone prefers that their daughter/son date within their race, it doesnt necessarily mean that their reason is also because of "superiority".


It sounded that way though. Having a preference is one thing, using the N word to describe how he feels about Brooke dating a black guy and saying he has to be a basketball player is racist. You’re making it sound like his comments are up to interpretation when its obvious what he meant.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I want to see Brooke On Maury with 4 Black guys trying to find out who the babies daddy is.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> That's a fair question, I understand what you're saying.
> 
> It's based on people's circumstances, in my opinion.
> I know for me personally I'm from a rough neighbourhood, and I see many "gangsters" who are black. I see a lot them acting stupid causing trouble, etc. Sometimes I'm trying to have a relaxing night in for example and I'll hear music blasting ridiculously loud and it's annoying.
> ...


Nobody likes the type of people you're describing, here we call them rudeboys - you call them ghetto gangstas or whatever, take out the cultural element and we all call them "fucking pricks" or "annoying cunts".

_"So I might make racial comments occasionally with my friends or family but I wouldn't call myself racist."_

You mean "So I might make racist comments occasionally..." don't you? There is nothing else you could possibly mean, you just painted the picture of shitty unbearable people who are black and then followed it up with that sentence - why can you not say "So I might make racist comments occasionally"?

Here's my take on the "am I racist" thing. You _are_ racist, I say this because you just effectively told me that you make racist comments; when you later note how you'd never post racial (again, 'racist' - you're just softening it to avoid that unpleasant feeling that comes with ugly truths) comments online or call people n*ggers, you hit on the crux of all this - your defence is that you don't express the racist things you think to the people who would be affected by them. That is a defence of one thing, social decency, is it _not_ a defence of being a racist person. Bear with me.

The problem with considering yourself racist is that many things are racist: hanging a black man while families gather round and have picnics is racist (if this shocks anyone then they don't know the first thing about early 1900s lynchings because it gets so much worse), disowning your daughter because she's dating a black man is racist, using racist slurs to vent your frustration with people you justifiably dislike because your mind--like all minds--prefers to keep things simple and satisfying rather than nuanced and weak feeling is also racist.

You get caught up in what you're _not_. You want to stress that you're not all of these far worse things that "racist" can refer to. I can understand wanting to clarify the distinction, sure, but racism--the root of racism that gives birth to all the horrific things it can grow into--is the mental process that you describe. The other problem is the "I am" element. Are "you" racist? Well the thoughts and words came from you so yes that entity, your mind, is racist. However, it's also not racist - that is to say it also produces thoughts and worse that contradict those lazy racist thoughts and feelings. If I'm angry while cycling to work and I yell at a driver, am I an angry guy who yells? Not right now, no. In fact I can't even relate to that angry outburst right now, I'm not that angry guy...but I can't say that the angry guy was anyone other than me either.

At the expense of getting 'too philosophical', it's the sense of self and the sense/or lack thereof of ownership. In 2015 we're all conditioned to know that racism is something negative, so we simply don't identify by it - our words and our actions can paint a clear picture but if we don't feel the identity fits then we won't wear it. Look back at all the scandals involving celebrities and racism--from the borderline to the egregious--the one consistent factor is that every single one of them claims to not be racist. You can literally say "I hate n*ggers" and still believe "I'm not a racist", _other_ people are racist.

How many 'bad people' would say "I'm a bad person"?_ "If racism is bad then racists are bad people and am I a bad person? No, I'm not perfect and I have my 'bad day' moments but I'm not a bad person"_. Racist thoughts are things we _do_ whereas "Who am I" is what we are. What we do is transient and often doesn't reflect who we are the rest of the time - unfortunately they're *all* our responsibility as like it or not they are *all* us.

So are you or aren't you? Well you are if you continue to think as you do when you do. If you catch your mind wanting to go with the lazy and satisfying "Fucking n*ggers!" that you _know_ isn't really fair or right and instead just say "Fucking prick!" then you can say "I was racist in the past but I don't think that way anymore"

The toxicity of racism is that you're not just referring to the obnoxious arsehole with the loud music, you're referring to all of us. If I was that black friend of yours, I would not feel "It's okay, he likes me and anyone else who acts right". Racism doesn't only hurt the people you specifically target, if I was that friend then I'd be unable to look at you the same way whether I wanted to or not. If you knew the experience of finding out that someone you liked harbours those tendencies, I think you'd try to rise above the crutch that is anger fuelled racism.
-


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RiC David said:


> Nobody likes the type of people you're describing, here we call them rudeboys - you call them ghetto gangstas or whatever, take out the cultural element and we all call them "fucking pricks" or "annoying cunts".
> 
> _"So I might make racial comments occasionally with my friends or family but I wouldn't call myself racist."_
> 
> ...


You never said anything Racist in your life but you just said the worst thing you could ever say to a woman by saying Cunt. Yes, That is VERY offensive here in the states. 

I say stick to the politics happening in England. We will handle what is happening in the states because we live here.

Oh and God save the Queen and Thank You for Doctor Who.:wink2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

"I personally believe that Titus O'Neil, Big E, Kofi Kingston, Mark Henry, R-Truth, Xavier Woods, Darren Young, Booker T, Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks, Naomi, Byron Saxton and Uhaa Nation should all be fired."

-Hulk Hogan


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ultimo Warrior said:


> It sounded that way though. Having a preference is one thing, using the N word to describe how he feels about Brooke dating a black guy and saying he has to be a basketball player is racist. You’re making it sound like his comments are up to interpretation when its obvious what he meant.


Did you read my post? I stated that Hogan's reasons were racist (superiority). comon man, reading comprehension 

Hogan speaks for himself only. My point is not everyone's reasons for wanting to date within their race is also about superiority.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Is amazing how many times I must reload this page now.
Already gave my opinion here, but I'd like to say that must of you must be thinking my nickname is because of race, but actually is not because of that.





Is because of the Cena clon I got to hear in my childhood 10 years before Cena.:laugh:

Hulk still rules!
Fuck Cena!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ratedr4life said:


> They fire him for something he said in a private conversation 4 years ago while he wasn't under contract? I'm not defending his use of the word, I'm just saying how does it have to do with WWE? If he said it on the air or in an interview while promoting WWE, yes then they have justification. But this is a reach.
> 
> I'm sure this has been posted already, but if not....





Sweenz said:


> Can the OP be updated with the following..
> 
> 
> - The released transcript of the offending act.
> ...


^


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> Did you read my post? I stated that Hogan's reasons were racist (superiority). comon man, reading comprehension
> 
> Hogan speaks for himself only. My point is not everyone's reasons for wanting to date within their race is also about superiority.


Change of heart or are you still defending him?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> I say stick to the politics happening in England. We will handle what is happening in the states because we live here.


I can draw a very interesting parallel here. This was exactly the sort of thing slavers used to say to the British when they abolished slavery and the colonists did not ... So interesting that not much has changed for some people since then. 

I'm not saying that you're a slaver/racist level kind of a racist ... but it's just amusing to see this come out from someone three or four generations removed :shrug


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I think Brooke should speak out on this situation and see what she has to say


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I've never heard a dad talk so much about his daughters sex life before.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Reptar said:


> I can draw a very interesting parallel here. It was exactly the sort of thing slavers used to say to the British when they abolished slavery and the colonists did not ... So interesting that not much has changed for some people since then.
> 
> I'm not saying that you're a slaver/racist level kind of a racist ... but it's just amusing to see this come out from someone three or four generations removed :shrug


Goes back to the Revolutionary War. England thinking they know everything and we wind up kicking their asses over it :grin2:


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Stephen90 said:


> I've never heard a dad talk so much about his daughters sex life before.


----------



## dastardly (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This is going to get good.

Steiner gets involved.....

https://twitter.com/ScottSteiner/status/624670154614538240


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> Nah, not if good 'ol gramps just wanted to see Aunt Helena in his baby granddaughter.
> 
> If it were because he had a problem with the dear grandkids having a darker skintone, looking "other", and just not being "one of us", then yeah. Usually the go to defense for that one is "I'm just worried about what society will think", though, of course.


LOL well i'm sure someone could find a reason to call anyone racist if they look hard enough, some more than others. 

I don't know if someone using the race card every chance they get makes it better for blacks though because why would blacks want other people to feel like they have to walk on eggshells around them?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I bet Linda is loving this right now


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

N.O.R.E &#8207 @noreaga 
N.O.R.E DJ Whoo Kid
Me 2 but that ..... say ..... more then most .....s I know!!! 
DJ Whoo Kid @djwhookid
to me @hulkhogan is the coolest and will always be the reason why I watched professional wrestling #legend 

DJ Whoo Kid &#8207 @djwhookid @noreaga just found out there's another video. It's not about my interview. Maybe him going at the @therock --- uhm @notsam ?

Dwayne Johnson &#8207 @therock @djwhookid @noreaga @notsam I heard boys. Hope it ain't true.


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Même en France, ils en parlent. Là, c'est sur le blog du journal mais ça apparait aussi sur la page de une.

Even in France, they talk about that. It's on a blog but it is also on the main page.

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...que-le-catcheur-hulk-hogan-renvoye-de-la-wwe/


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



KO Bossy said:


> I'm not saying HE offended one person, I said that WWE has this mentality that if something at all might even slightly offend anyone, they won't do it. They're far too concerned with their own image, and yet that image is being tarnished in a million other ways:
> 
> -they mocked Jerry Lawler's heart attack
> -they've essentially told fans who still purchase PPVs instead of the network that they're idiots
> ...


Heres the thing though half the stuff you listed was apart of a show whether it was in good taste or not. 

The other half is hearsay due to a lack of evidence, but this Hogan stuff is recorded and he admitted to it that makes a world of a difference in a corporate setting. It's one thing to hear someone is an asshole, it's another thing to have confirmation that someone is an asshole. Further more there's a difference between a shit joke and " I don't want my daughter with a n....r". 

As far as the Del Rio thing with the way he was pushed I truly believed had the clought thst had he just spoke to someone the dude would have got fired. Now I completely understand why he slapped the shit out of him but again corporate wise you can't have folk getting slapped. They suspended the dude anyway, it's just they can't have Del Rio slapping folk.

As far as sterilizing the company of him you damn right they did and should have. When your outside doings start to negatively impact a business' bottom line they have every right to distance themselves, even if your an icon.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ultimo Warrior said:


> Change of heart or are you still defending him?


I am not defending Hogan. 

I was responding to other points that people have made in this thread.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

@Headliner

You still gone tell me he didn't fuck with Dixie and TNA???







Fuck Hogan, Sting, and the crew.


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> I am not defending Hogan.
> 
> I was responding to other points that people have made in this thread.


Well if it was through every 125 pages on this one thread I've probably missed a lot lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Tito Ortiz ‏@titoortiz 1 小時1 小時前 @hulkhogan is a real America & far from a racist.Trying 2smear his name is embarrassing.We stand behind U #HulkHogan


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



wkc_23 said:


>


Hogan was the 4th Freebird.


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> ...I asked you to give me a reason why Hogan would have a problem with it, but you were incapable of doing so. Just beyond "would want to" and that's it. WHY?!


I can't speak for Hogan, but Cassius Clay/Mohammed Ali, former World Heavyweight Boxing Champion and a hero of black Americans has alot to say on the subject:


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



wwffans123 said:


> Tito Ortiz ‏@titoortiz 1 小時1 小時前 @hulkhogan is a real America & far from a racist.Trying 2smear his name is embarrassing.We stand behind U #HulkHogan


Good for Ortiz


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> @Headliner
> 
> You still gone tell me he didn't fuck with Dixie and TNA???
> 
> ...


Wat. I'm lost. I don't see what i said wrong. And chill on attacking Sting breh. Thats my childhood. :mj2


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Not sure if this was mentioned before but a video that was uploaded a couple of days ago by WWE was now re-uploaded, apparently because they decided to cut Hogan from it. Seems like he's really getting the Benoit treatment.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

A 62 year old white man from Georgia being racist? Well I never!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So,Hogan is scray right know and probably crying and thinking "Vince,Please fogive me,I Love this Company" blah blah blah


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Headliner said:


> Wat. I'm lost. I don't see what i said wrong. And chill on attacking Sting breh. Thats my childhood. :mj2


:mj2 Sorry bruh. Shit still hurts, how he went to TNA, and then left em dry. This is guilty satisfaction on my part.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

If only Warrior were still here, his reaction to this would be hillarious


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



wwffans123 said:


> So,Hogan is scray right know and probably crying and thinking "Vince,Please fogive me,I Love this Company" blah blah blah


Didn't Vince and his father once call one of the all time greatest mangers in history, The Grand Wizard of Wrestling. 

I believe they did. :wink2:


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> If only Warrior were still here, his reaction to this would be hillarious


LOL, That would be the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

You know Vince's next idea? "JOHN CENA IS THE TOP PRIORITY OF THIS COMPANY! HE WILL BE BIGGER THAN HOGAN!"


----------



## dastardly (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*










*"now does everybody believe me that hogan
is a piece of sh*t...will comment more later...traveling 
#Karma"*

https://twitter.com/ScottSteiner/status/624670154614538240


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Glad he is gone.

One less glory hogging ego maniac around. And one less waste of a Wrestlemania spot to worry about.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> Hogan was the 4th Freebird.


The fifth Freebird. :mj


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Only whites are racist. :wink2:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Tito Ortiz sticking up for Hulk Hogan WTF


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deanambroselover said:


> Tito Ortiz sticking up for Hulk Hogan WTF


Why not. Good for him.


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



wwffans123 said:


> Tito Ortiz ‏@titoortiz 1 小時1 小時前 @hulkhogan is a real America & far from a racist.Trying 2smear his name is embarrassing.We stand behind U #HulkHogan


Maybe Titus feels black wresters are also excluded as well as basketball players. Jk, wasn't serious there. Only Hogan knows what goes inside his head and how he feels about it, so everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## VinnieVegasFan (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Well it's come crashing down and I just got fired
The footage has been found that I tried to hide
If you're with my frends, then you should be white
I may wear red and yellow, but I'm always white pride

I am a Real American
Fight for the Whites, fuck all Black Men
I am a Real American
Fight for what's right, nothing but white!

Thought I wasn't racist, well you thought wrong
'Cause I don't take coloureds for very long
I've still got all these bills that I have to pay
So I'm heading back to TNA

I am a Real American
Fight for the Whites, fuck all Black Men
I am a Real American
Fight for what's right, nothing but white!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RapShepard said:


> Heres the thing though half the stuff you listed was apart of a show whether it was in good taste or not.
> 
> The other half is hearsay due to a lack of evidence, but this Hogan stuff is recorded and he admitted to it that makes a world of a difference in a corporate setting. It's one thing to hear someone is an asshole, it's another thing to have confirmation that someone is an asshole. Further more there's a difference between a shit joke and " I don't want my daughter with a n....r".
> 
> ...








He hasn't been banned. In fact, they named an award after him. And this was in 2005, 9 years before he was inducted.

Now I get that Warrior isn't an ambassador. Fine. Hogan fucked up, don't keep him as an ambassador anymore. But completely purging the company of any trace he existed is so stupid. Pretending things didn't happen or people weren't under your employ is what children would do. Ignore the problem. Sensible people acknowledge it and move on.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Nobody should be sticking up for Hulk Hogan he did this to himself


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This is what happens when a man spends his career having to single handedly protect his country against the threats of Sheiks, Russians, Ugandans, Iraqi sympathisers and all manner of 'others


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I am just fascinated by how many people are using "Freedom of Speech" to defend Hulk Hogan like that was what this was about. 









The dude has every right to say what he wants just like the rest of the world has the right to judge him and the people he works for. WWE just doesn't want to be judged along with him. They are getting ahead of this before the media comes after them and really looks at WWE and how they treated minority superstars over the years.

Every WWE fans know this company is fucking racist. They just don't want the rest of the world to know now that they are publicly traded company.


I kinda of wished they kept him. So, the media could actually expose them for the racist fuckers they are. Just saying..
:ambrose3


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Bobryderswebcam said:


> This is what happens when a man spends his career having to single handedly protect his country against the threats of Sheiks, Russians, Ugandans, Iraqi sympathisers and all manner of 'others


:lmao:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Morningstar said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned before but a video that was uploaded a couple of days ago by WWE was now re-uploaded, apparently because they decided to cut Hogan from it. Seems like he's really getting the Benoit treatment.




Its started

The WWE is







Hogan from WWE history


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

any audio/video release yet?

Damn.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



wwffans123 said:


> Tito Ortiz ‏@titoortiz 1 小時1 小時前 @hulkhogan is a real America & far from a racist.Trying 2smear his name is embarrassing.We stand behind U #HulkHogan


lol, dummy, let's see how he talks about you and your kind in private. The no self-respect brigade continues.




Zac512 said:


> LOL well i'm sure someone could find a reason to call anyone racist if they look hard enough, some more than others.
> 
> I don't know if someone using the race card every chance they get makes it better for blacks though because why would blacks want other people to feel like they have to walk on eggshells around them?


I'm sorry, not sure what this is in response to?

Try to use smarter language than "race card", btw. I have faith that you're better and smarter than that. Not sure how the term is even relevant in a thread about a man calling black people n*ggers.

Somehow the incredible leaps people make to try to turn things around amazes me.

Can't quote more than one person right now but kudos to @RiC David for pointing out how people are trying to make some farcical reality up about this situation. Like it being some kind of random, one time, "mistake." What are the odds that the only time he expresses an attitude like this, and uses words like this, are at a time when he happened to be filmed? Get real.

Keep doing twists & leaps in logic to justify.

ETA: Not viewing shit, but I'm gonna imagine another wild conflation between a black dude at one of the heights of black suffering, oppression, and racism in the 60s, expressing negative views about blacks getting with whites, with any of the stuff being said currently here. Keep up the straw grasping.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Seeing on other sites he called The Rock a half breed Nword. Is that confirmed or just rumour?


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



The Dazzler said:


> Seeing on other sites he called The Rock a half breed Nword. Is that confirmed or just rumour?


It is a rumor so far. Nothing has been confirmed.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



The Dazzler said:


> Seeing on other sites he called The Rock a half breed Nword. Is that confirmed or just rumour?


That came from a satire website similar to The Onion. It's fake.


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Hodan said:


> I am just fascinated by how many people are using "Freedom of Speech" to defend Hulk Hogan like that was what this was about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some might think WWE is against racism by firing Hogan but its probably more to save their asses and make them look better by not associating with him. Don't know if WWE is racist though, when you say WWE we're talking about a whole broad spectrum of people that work there and have different views and opinions, some that aren't racist and some that probably are racist.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

How do you remove Hulk Hogan from WWE history though? Seems impossible to me. 

Literally, think about it. Hulk Hogan was the key to the inception of the WWE.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Hodan said:


> It is a rumor so far. Nothing has been confirmed.





Serpent01 said:


> That came from a satire website similar to The Onion. It's fake.


Thanks


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



> *Daniel Bryan Comments On Hulk Hogan Racism Controversy*
> Bryan spoke to the Dallas radio show about the controversy, admitting that it caught him off guard.
> 
> “I’ve never seen that side of him and it’s crazy, all this stuff, like I just …the first time I heard about it was an interview about 20 minutes ago, because I’ve been doing book-signing stuff like all day [laughs],” said Bryan.
> ...


http://www.sescoops.com/daniel-bryan-comments-on-hulk-hogan-racism-controversy/


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Big Bird said:


> How do you remove Hulk Hogan from WWE history though? Seems impossible to me.
> 
> Literally, think about it. Hulk Hogan was the key to the inception of the WWE.


They'll probably reinsert him slowly back into history when this blows over in a couple months.


----------



## VinnieVegasFan (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Is it weird that I want to see a sequel to No Holds Barred now all this has happened?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This has to be the first racial allegation against him in his whole career. It's a hot topic now but it will blow over.


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Big Bird said:


> How do you remove Hulk Hogan from WWE history though? Seems impossible to me.
> 
> Literally, think about it. Hulk Hogan was the key to the inception of the WWE.


I doubt they'd go that far. Too much history that can't possibly be erased without making them look stupid. Also its not anyone's fault but Hogans, he made the comments no one else.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> Good for Ortiz


Agreed!


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



wwffans123 said:


> Tito Ortiz: (Hogan) is a real America & far from a racist.Trying 2smear his name is embarrassing.We stand behind U


So in case anybody's keeping scores,

Tito Ortiz: Hogan is far from a racist

Hogan: _I'm a racist
_

-

I've said in the past that *there is nothing a person can say that is so blatantly undeniably racist that a certain group of apologists will not claim "it wasn't racist"*

*Nothing*. You can say "i hate n*ggers" and some people will say "He wasn't being racist, that's not racist, he's not racist".

Except for this story...when I read that he'd LITERALLY SAID "I'm a racist" *I thought FINALLY we had a scandal where those shit sucking apologists and racism deniers couldn't claim it wasn't racist*.

Well it turns out I was wrong, doesn't it? It turns out a person can word for word say "I am racist" and some of you insidious parasites and social tumours will say "He's not racist".

And Lexrules is giving it the thumbs up so he too is apparently telling himself "Na, that guy who said _"I am racist"? He's not racist. That part where he was saying something racist? Na, he wasn't saying something racist"_.

Here's a question for you despicable lying filth ingesting scumbags: *what the fuck IS racist? Is it even possible for a human being to say something racist? If it is then please tell me what that is*.

If any of you were to do just that and type out a sentence that, if spoken, would be unequivocally racist, I *GUARANTEE* that if a different celebrity was quoted as saying it tomorrow, other walking cesspits would say "They're not racist, that wasn't racist"

I'm ashamed to share a planet with you.


----------



## Barashark (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Hulk Hogan Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

And what about the jury in TE? Only Paige and Daniel?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Hulk ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> This has to be the first racial allegation against him in his whole career. It's a hot topic now but it will blow over.


Doesn't matter if it's his first really. It's not like he should get a gold star for never having any trouble like this before. 1 is enough to cause this much uproar.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hulk ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



dastardly said:


> *"now does everybody believe me that .....
> is a piece of sh*t...will comment more later...traveling
> #Karma"*
> 
> https://twitter.com/ScottSteiner/status/624670154614538240


Fuck off Steiner. Surely you've never said anything controversial.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Hulk ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deanambroselover said:


> Tito Ortiz sticking up for Hulk ..... WTF


He got to know ..... on a personal level. 

Honestly I have a ton of friends of different races as long as there cool to my face I could care less what they say about me in private.


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ultimo Warrior said:


> Some might think WWE is against racism by firing ..... but its probably more to save their asses and make them look better by not associating with him.


Exactly! I thought if anything WWE fans would actually see through their tactics. 



Ultimo Warrior said:


> Don't know if WWE is racist though, when you say WWE we're talking about a whole broad spectrum of people that work there and have different views and opinions, some that aren't racist and some that probably are racist.


I agree. Maybe not everyone but a lot of people that are in high places.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Might Guy said:


> Doesn't matter if it's his first really. It's not like he should get a gold star for never having any trouble like this before. 1 is enough to cause this much uproar.


8 years ago!! He's being made example off, everyone has said things they later regret! WWE would have nearly no employees had they been recorded saying stupid things and then it went public. I guarantee every wrestler has at one point in time said crazy and outlandish things in private! WWE wants to avoid bad press and sweep it under the rug asap. It doesn't take a Lanny Poffo to figure that out!!


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Lol, guess we beat them to it. Now you can't even say .... ..... on a wrestling forum lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



KO Bossy said:


> He hasn't been banned. In fact, they named an award after him. And this was in 2005, 9 years before he was inducted.
> 
> Now I get that Warrior isn't an ambassador. Fine. ..... fucked up, don't keep him as an ambassador anymore. But completely purging the company of any trace he existed is so stupid. Pretending things didn't happen or people weren't under your employ is what children would do. Ignore the problem. Sensible people acknowledge it and move on.


Have they said .....n ever existed? No, they just aren't promoting him on their site or selling his merch. Removing a profile is not the same as going ..... who?

Acting like a child is being upset a company fired a high ranking employee and removed him from their websites due to problems he caused. They can't erase him from history but they certainly don't have to give him a profile on their site either.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Damn, even WF erasing .... ..... from history. :lol


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I can't wait to hear about the time hardcore holly body slammed Andre the giant ?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hol Kogan being erased from WF. :mj2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

:maury He's been erased from WF!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Bobryderswebcam said:


> I can't wait to hear about the time hardcore holly body slammed Andre the giant ?


What are you talking about? Nobody slammed Andre, he just tripped.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WTF so I can't even say .... ..... on the forum? I am the most laid back guy ever but screw this.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Wait, we can't say .... ..... anymore?

Edit- Ha. Haha. AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*Damn, Hawk Hogin really fucked up, huh?

He must have said something really racist, to be Benoit'd.

First they remove everything about him on their website.

Then they get rid of the Axelmania gimmick.

Now they've terminated his contract.

What the hell did he say?

Also, I love how just like with Vince Russo last year, now we can't even say .... ...... :lol*


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Lets breath with one of the best things made ever. .... ....... i had to test it but holy shit wtf Hahaha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_bOe24Pkng&ab_channel=VidGeo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So ..... isnt in the HOF now? Is this correct? The headline says everything WWE related. if he's out of the HOF, that's the best stunner since Austin.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WWE look like big time hypocrites. 

They've done tons of racist and straight up scumbag shit over the years and have gotten away with it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

First Vince Russo and now .... ...... :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



PirateMonkE said:


> What are you talking about? Nobody slammed Andre, he just tripped.


"The irresistible force vs the immovable object"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Ho Kogan.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Complete and utter BULLSHIT!!

This has to be a joke. I know the liberal PC cock suckers are just eating this moment up.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This fucking forum..
:ha:ha:ha:ha


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re:........ UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract...Lawsuit & Merch*

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet in the 120+ pages; this whole incident could add considerable credibility to his lawsuit against Gawker. The damage done to his career at this point is irreversible, he'll never step in a WWE ring again. It will be interesting to see just how much the settlement could be, when or if that info is released. 

On another note, regarding WWE pulling all of his's merch: Wal-Mart still had three of his Wrestlemania Heritage figures on the shelves this afternoon. I assumed most stores would have pulled them by now. (Target had none, btw). I bought two; one to collect and one to sell. Controversy creates cash; old Dukes Of Hazzard toys are going for an arm and a leg now. Just think of the killing that sellers of his vintage merch are going to make in the next few years.

Question: Is 'his' name banned from WF now, like Russo awhile back? I just previewed this post and his name appears as .....


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Well done, WF, well done...

.... ..... may be dead, but Hull Kogan lives on.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: ........ UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract...Lawsuit & Merch*



Lunatic Fringe said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet in the 120+ pages; this whole incident could add considerable credibility to his lawsuit against Gawker. The damage done to his career at this point is irreversible, he'll never step in a WWE ring again. It will be interesting to see just how much the settlement could be, when or if that info is released.
> 
> On another note, regarding WWE pulling all of his's merch: Wal-Mart still had three of his Wrestlemania Heritage figures on the shelves this afternoon. I assumed most stores would have pulled them by now. (Target had none, btw). I bought two; one to collect and one to sell. Controversy creates cash; old Dukes Of Hazzard toys are going for an arm and a leg now. Just think of the killing that sellers of his vintage merch are going to make in the next few years.
> 
> Question: Is 'his' name banned from WF now, like Russo awhile back? I just previewed this post and his name appears as .....


*Yep, you can on longer say .... ..... on this forum.*


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... ..... really ruined his career granted I lost respect for him a long time ago but now I just find him repulsive


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Now Hulk Hogan is censored in here too. :lmao

It's Vince Russo part two here.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hülk Högan has to learn to put his foot in his mouth, ........

EDIT: Bröther is banned, too?! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Please erase Booker T from history because he called ..... a niqqqa

edit wtf his name is really censored looooll


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'd laugh if in like a few years from now people will think the original term was AxelMania, and AxelMania ran wild on us. Rest In Peace HuIk, at the end of the day, they truly came for you.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

In my third and last comment here I must say that I can't be angry with WWE too.

They're the biggest wrestling company in the world and have an image to protect
Is not like ..... is going to be desperate to comeback, just like is not that he and McMahon invented cartoonish/childish wrestling.
That was been happening since the sixties...
..... can work in some other wrestling spots around the world and never comeback to the E if he wants.
I will remain a ..... fan anyways, like I did with Benoit.

Don't discuss too hard folks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

IF they really pull a Benoit with him over this... well, that tells you more about the WWE than ...... I sort of get why you pull a "Benoit" never existed, even if I don't agree. But to act like ..... never existed because of this? Yeah, that is only corporate stupidity at its most stupid. But that is the WWE now. More about kissing ass than actually kicking it like they used to. 

You can say you don't condone the man, but time to stop trying to white wash shit just because your sponsors might bail. Grow some balls Vince.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*I now understand why .... ..... (kayfabe) hated Zeus after filming, leading to their feud.*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WTH, censoring his name is abit much...


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Holy shit, we can't say .... ..... now?
It's Russo all over again!
:ti


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

His name is censored? .... ..... :maury


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Lol I just asked my black female coworker and she said she agreed with ..... lol, classic!


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Yes everyone. It is totally the PC world that has ruined H.H.s career. It definitely not the man himself. It is everyone else's fault.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

They can't say *censored* anymore 
Nice 
Bye .....


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Complete and utter BULLSHIT!!
> 
> This has to be a joke. I know the liberal PC cock suckers are just eating this moment up.


Calm your tits. It's just the mods playing a joke. His name will be back soon enough.

And ya'll say that everyone else are the sensitive ones?


And yes, I bet the WWE told HH that they'd slowly bring him back into the fold when this all was over. They do that a lot. It'd also be a way to pacify HH and keep him from revealing racist shit that Vince may have said or done.

An interesting thing will be if HH dies some time soon. Do they just not acknowledge him? That would be a farce.

I think that how far they've gone with this shows that they don't care about HH. They're treating him like he's a jobber. I feel that if Vince were more loyal, he'd try to work with him on repairing his reputation instead.

Brooke is probably blaming herself right now, which is so wrong.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

It was from 8 years ago according to Folk Bogan Lol. WWE flippin out over things said so long ago, what a joke. Give it a few years, it will blow over, and you'll see Toke Logan and his checkbook in TNA again.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Kabraxal said:


> IF they really pull a Benoit with him over this... well, that tells you more about the WWE than ...... I sort of get why you pull a "Benoit" never existed, even if I don't agree. But to act like ..... never existed because of this? Yeah, that is only corporate stupidity at its most stupid. But that is the WWE now. More about kissing ass than actually kicking it like they used to.
> 
> You can say you don't condone the man, but time to stop trying to white wash shit just because your sponsors might bail. Grow some balls Vince.


They never he is just off there site and not with them anymore so no longer on Tough Enough. His matchse have not been taken down from the Network.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

If they remove all ..... contact from the network and he returns a year or two later ££££


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



SyrusMX said:


> It was from 8 years ago according to ...... Lol. WWE flippin out over things said so long ago, what a joke. Give it a few years, it will blow over, and you'll see ..... and his checkbook in TNA again.


It is a lawsuit and not only that it means losing money for WWE so yeah i don't think this will ever blow over..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Well, since we have started to see more and more revisionist history regarding the career importance of HHH, twenty-thirty years time HHH has a shot to successfully conclude what he has very slowly started having the hype machine do: insert into the minds of the young/future majority that HHH was/is beyond Austin and Rock: with ....ster out of the way if this doesn't blow over and wwe rarely acknowledging Sammartino since Sr. died and HHH at the helm of the hype machine: HHH just may live long enough to have not only complete control of the company from an executive standpoint, but also from a legacy standpoint as more and more grow up with the thought of HHH as GOAT.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... ..... is a ******!


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> WTF so I can't even say .... ..... on the forum? I am the most laid back guy ever but screw this.





Heath V said:


> Complete and utter BULLSHIT!!
> 
> This has to be a joke. I know the liberal PC cock suckers are just eating this moment up.


Yeah, you really sound like "the most laid back guy ever". You're also "the third most self unaware person ever".

Here's a little insight into the reaction of this "liberal PC cock sucker":

I'm actually not relishing the moment I learned that childhood icon and wrestling mega star is a racist who hates "fucking n*ggers" and thinks we shouldn't be dating white women, which thus says that someone like myself of mixed parentage should not be allowed to exist.

Oh God it's so wonderful!

Really goes to show your childish perception of the world though doesn't it? Those mean baddies the PC liberals who throw parties every time somebody goes and reveals their true n*gger hating colours!

Please never stop using the term "PC" though because it's become an *excellent* indicator of a person's character. When you tell us that "I'm racist. Fucking n*ggers" is about "political correctness" (y'know, as opposed to disliking people who dislike others for the colour of their skin and contribute to centuries worth of misery, harm and suffering with their poisonous attitudes) you tell us all we need to know about you.

If anyone else is prone to using the term "libtard", _please_ don't let me stop you! Use it at every opportunity! It's incredibly convenient.

Oh by the way, eight years ago I said I wished your closest family members would die of cancer but come on guys who _hasn't_ said that eight years ago? Don't be so PC. Not liking death being wished upon innocent people is so PC.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

..... doesn't deserve this. This happened like 8 years ago and he has changed a lot since then. I understand why WWE had to fire him, but did they really need to take him out of the HOF? That's ridiculous.

edit: wtf? his name is actually censored here too?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related*



IDONTSHIV said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> Let the name of *.....* be stricken from every book and tablet, stricken from all pylons and obelisks, stricken from every monument of WWE. Let the name of *.....* be unheard and unspoken, erased from the memory of men for all time.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Well recited, well recited. 



AryaDark said:


> *Where's Macho Man when we need him? Didn't he tell us this shit a long time ago?*


Machoracle Man, one could call him. :dance :dance http://www.somethingawful.com/news/....-.....-racist/

OHHH YEAH!!!!! osey2 ence


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Lol I just asked my black female coworker and she said she agreed with ..... lol, classic!


You should be banned from life for being a blatant bullshitter. :haha 

She agreed with what? That all black guys are n*ggers, and she doesn't want H0gan's daughter dating them?

Yeah, ok.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Arthurgos said:


> It is a lawsuit and not only that it means losing money for WWE so yeah i don't think this will ever blow over..


oh please.... this will be over in a few weeks


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

:lmao @ you little kids that are mad af


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RockStarDud said:


> oh please.... this will be over in a few weeks


.....s lawsuit has been going on for years now so i doubt it.. If here is more t come out of this to boot ..... is screwed.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Let's be honest, what we all are really expecting from this is the inevitable Iron Shiek's shoot promo video on YouTube.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Kabraxal said:


> IF they really pull a Benoit with him over this... well, that tells you more about the WWE than ...... I sort of get why you pull a "Benoit" never existed, even if I don't agree. But to act like ..... never existed because of this? Yeah, that is only corporate stupidity at its most stupid. But that is the WWE now. More about kissing ass than actually kicking it like they used to.
> 
> You can say you don't condone the man, but time to stop trying to white wash shit just because your sponsors might bail. Grow some balls Vince.


Yes it makes perfect business sense to stand by the admitted racist lmao you can't be serious.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> lol, dummy, let's see how he talks about you and your kind in private. The no self-respect brigade continues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was in response to your comments in this thread stating that only white people can be racist. 

What HH said was despicable, and i cant blame someone for getting upset about it. However, it's not exactly worthy of the death penalty and if he said something about Jews, Asians, or Hispanics no one would care.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> If only Warrior were still here, his reaction to this would be hillarious


What about Macho Man. He would have loved this up.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Wrestling fans views on racism is shocking. Backwards bullshit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

:lmao Did Headliner just remove he who shall not be named from WF?


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Can we still say .........

No way ..... it is

Nope can we call him nicks dad


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Bobryderswebcam said:


> Can we still say .........
> 
> No way ..... it is


.... .....


----------



## zzz888 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

You thought erasing Benoit from history was hard? Good luck doing that to the biggest star of all time.


----------



## Balto (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

"The hokster is in the hood"

"Yeah but whose side is he on?"


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> It was in response to your comments in this thread stating that only white people can be racist.
> 
> What HH said was despicable, and i cant blame someone for getting upset about it. However, if he said something about Jews, Asians, or Hispanics no one would care.


I never said that. Ever. This is why arguing with people who don't have a leg to stand on is such a waste of time. You literally just contorted a whole argument to try to reconstruct the debate. It's a clever tactic, but an unsurprisingly dishonest one. 

Uh, I guess you missed the whole Mel Gibson and Donald Trump brouhahas. 

So now we know that your problem really is with just black people, since apparently when the "others" respond to a ruckus, its stricken from memory.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I don't know why but I want to blame Dixie Carter for this


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Lol at the re naming of this thread


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm guessing that censoring his name on here is just a joke, right? 

Terminating his contract is understandable but I do find it to be very stupid for the WWE to now try to act like he never existed by erasing him from the WWE website. The guy has had a large hand in everything. They better not have an Andre the Giant battle royal because then when people think of Andre they will think of the guy who body slammed him. They better not even mention the NWO now either. Such a stupid knee jerking reaction.

Who would have thought several years ago that in July 2015 he would be blacklisted by the WWE and the name Ultimate Warrior would be in WWEs good side. The guy still should have never inducted Warrior. Are the WWE going to ignore that part now also?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RapShepard said:


> Yes it makes perfect business sense to stand by the admitted racist lmao you can't be serious.


Did you even read what I said? I said you don't condone what he said/did but you also don't try to remove him from history. There is a line of "okay, distancing yourself from him" and "quick! flee flee and kiss the PC crowd's ass!". 

Though, it would be amusing to watch what the WWE does during any celebrations of past presidents once you point out how many were far more racist than ...... Very short celebration by that point XD


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> I never said that. Ever. This is why arguing with people who don't have a leg to stand on is such a waste of time. You literally just contorted a whole argument to try to reconstruct the debate. It's a clever tactic, but an unsurprisingly dishonest one.
> 
> Uh, I guess you missed the whole Mel Gibson and Donald Trump brouhahas.
> 
> So now we know that your problem really is with just black people, since apparently when the "others" respond to a ruckus, its stricken from memory.


Your post that i first responded to stated that it's ok for blacks and Hispanics to want their daughters to marry within their race, but it's not ok for whites. You stated that any whites doing so is all about racist superiority. That is what i was originally responding to. Should i quote it again for you?

LOL maybe Hock Kogan can be Trump's VP. Is Trump still on the WWE website? We can still type Trump's name here.


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I wonder if there's anyone on this forum with .... ..... in there name. Shit, talk about identity crisis


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This was best for business. :trips3


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

LMAO at the name .... ..... being censored on here. Gave me a good laugh to start my weekend.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... ..... :lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*











And let me tell you who doesn't give a shit about *BLACK PEOPLE* , that Goddam politician .... ......

Cause let me tell you people what happened in that sex tape . All day long I'm listening to .... ..... racist rants , because .... ..... wants to play THE RACE card. And to .... ....., that meant that night in the middle of the bed with Heather Clem , when he knew it was bullsh*t, he says ni***r. 

Well guess what, ..... got his wish, ..... said nig**r and he went the hell home, 

And I promise everybody or else I'll go in the Goddam grave, y*ou will never see that piece of sh*t again!*


Russo was right about ...........


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... .....

AHAHHA this is awesome! :rock:.....2

.... ..... .... ..... 

.... ..... .... .....


WF turned heel on Hulz Hagan ,bro!


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Forums a mess at the moment.
He hasn't been given the Benoit treatment, the WWE have just erased his profile and ..... etc as keywords. It would take too long to judged everything in a case by case basis
They'll sort what needs to be sorted and have him less prominant. He hasn't been fecking blacklisted


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



zzz888 said:


> You thought erasing Benoit from history was hard? Good luck doing that to the biggest star of all time.


Did John Cena do something? :serious:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_bOe24Pkng&ab_channel=VidGeo


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So we can't say HoKogan anymore?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Has he been removed from the WWE Network, cause it'll be pretty empty if so.

I'm pretty sure they're just playing it safe at the moment, so see how it goes.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



The Power that Be said:


> And let me tell you who doesn't give a shit about *BLACK PEOPLE* , that Goddam politician .... ......
> 
> Cause let me tell you people what happened in that sex tape . All day long I'm listening to .... ..... racist rants , because .... ..... wants to play THE RACE card. And to .... ....., that meant that night in the middle of the bed with Heather Clem , when he knew it was bullsh*t, he says ni***r.
> 
> ...


You forgot to call him bald

:maury


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... .....


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So has any audio been released of what he actually said?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> Your post that i first responded to stated that it's ok for blacks and Hispanics to want their daughters to marry within their race, but it's not ok for whites. That is what i was originally responding to. Should i quote it again for you?
> 
> LOL maybe Kogan can be Trump's VP. Is Trump still on the WWE website? We can still type Trump's name here.


Yes, quote my _entire_ posts. I never said that. What I gave were valid reasons why blacks or Hispanics would want their children to marry inside their race that have nothing to do with racism or superiority. I then challenged you and the other poster to do the same for whites. You couldn't, and the other poster predictably used racist reasons.

_I_ actually made what could be a valid argument for why a white father would want his daughter to marry a white guy.

The posts speak for themselves, and your initial characterization was dishonest. Sad part is, it might not have even been intentionally so. If that's what you got from the conversation, it shows you why some are so lacking in understanding, can't have in-depth, coherent, conversations, and use dumb terms like "race card."


ETA: Also it's why some people are so dismissive too. Can't wrap their heads around anything larger than simple or blatant concepts.


----------



## BKP (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

How hypocritical can Vince be. You build a legacy off of stereotypes, racism, patriotism, using real wars and conflicts between nations as story lines, give almost every black wrestler the same gimmick, find any possible way for the Divas to strip close to naked, have Latinos coming out in bouncing cars with jewelry all over the place, and all kinds of other nonsense. Yet you fire the man that is pretty much responsible for the WWE even becoming as big as it did and the man pretty much responsible for everything the Mcmahon's have till this day...I still watch but this is a joke.....

Oh well, long live Hull Kogan


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*LOL, THEY CENSORED HIS NAME ON THIS WEBSITE :LOL*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Testing: ".... ....." 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Fulk Fogan


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*










A sign of what to look for on the Network.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

His merchandise on ShopTNA.com has been removed as well. Including the new DVD that TNA just released


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Really like to know what he said to get the Benoit treatment.

Also the WWE sheep need to get a clue. This company is ran by hypocritical racists. They got New Day acting like monkeys and PTP jiving like ghetto tards. There still hasn't been a black WWE champion. Don't forget HHH and his burial of Booker T.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



PunkDrunk said:


> Forums a mess at the moment.
> He hasn't been given the Benoit treatment, the WWE have just erased his profile and ..... etc as keywords. It would take too long to judged everything in a case by case basis
> They'll sort what needs to be sorted and have him less prominant. He hasn't been fecking blacklisted


His profile is not actually erased. It's just "hidden" so that visitors can't access it. The pics are still up if you look up the link to them (just replace the dots with Holk Hugan's name.

http://www.wwe.com/f/styles/superstar_large/public/talent/profile/2012/02/........._1_full.png
http://www.wwe.com/f/styles/superst...profile/2014/03/........._1_full_20140313.png


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I don't know who I hate more, .... or his peanut shaped fuck up of a son. I'm celebrating tonight!


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Marv95 said:


> Really like to know what he said to get the Benoit treatment.
> 
> Also the WWE sheep need to get a clue. This company is ran by hypocritical racists. They got New Day acting like monkeys and PTP jiving like ghetto tards. There still hasn't been a black WWE champion. Don't forget HHH and his burial of Booker T.


http://www.nationalenquirer.com/cel...-tape-saying-n-word-daughter-brooke-exclusive

heres some of it..


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... ..... is an overrated piece of crap!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

You know who's name isn't banned? Sasha Banks.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

:lmao :lmao at .... ..... getting censored on the site


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



> The National Enquirer has started releasing the reason that led to WWE severing all ties with .... ...... As it turns out, they are claiming ..... made numerous racist remarks that were recorded on the sex tape that he did with Heather Clem and is currently suing Gawker.com over. ..... claims that he did not give authorization for the tape and that Gawker should have not run it as it was personal in nature.
> 
> In a joint story that they broke with RadarOnline.com, the Enquirer claims that ..... made numerous racist remarks on the tape with Clem including:
> 
> About his daughter Brooke he is quoted as saying, ”She is making some real bad decisions now. My daughter Brooke jumped sides on me. I spent $2-3 million on her music career, I’ve done everything like a jackass for her. The one option Brooke had, Brooke’s career besides me, is [to] sell beach records."” They claim ..... was mad because a "black billionaire guy" had offered to fund her music career. They then quoted ..... as saying, “I don’t know if Brooke was f*****g the black guy’s son. I mean, I don’t have double standards. I mean, I am a racist, to a point, f*****g n*****s. But then when it comes to nice people and s***, and whatever."” They claim he later said, "I mean, I’d rather if she was going to f*** some n*****, I’d rather have her marry an 8-foot-tall n***** worth a hundred million dollars! Like a basketball player! I guess we’re all a little racist. F*****g n*****.”


If he did say that, it is the Enquirer afterall, but if he did say that stuff he's one bigoted sonuvabitch and will be blackballed long past his death. 

This is going to put a huge focus on the wwe and their past and current booking of POC's - their blatant racist and jingoist characters to appeal to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



samizayn said:


> Which is why I'm not buying that this was just about a racist rant. It's WWE, they'd issue an apology, take him off Tough Enough and sell some of his merch on the side to keep the cash coming. This is something else, I feel.


Yeah, I feel the same way. Like @4everEyebrowRaisin wisely pointed out, its probably new developments of fuckery from the Gawker lawsuit over the Bubba / Heather / Ho Kogan sex tape that's causing the WWE to cut him while this newly released audio of him dropping N-bombs is the cherry on top of this shitstorm-flavored pie.

On a side note, I got a chuckle at some folks at TheColi taking the piss out of Ho Kogan for how his involvement in Patrick's elimination from Tough Enough can been seen in hindsight as being done with ulterior motives.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Surely Benoit-ing him is a little bit of an overreaction? He apologised so WWE really should have just the matter was being dealt with. As others have said wrestlers have said worse and not been punished. Cole calling Josh Matthews a ****** on twitter for one


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So this means that we now have to see Axel cross-dress as Elizabeth.

I guess Iron Sheik was right. Fack the .... ......

Iron Sheik defeated Andre the Giant @ WM 31
Iron Sheik was the leader of NwO
Iron Sheik was in TNA sometime.
Iron Sheik did everything.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Yeah Vince is the biggest racist in WWE, FACT if John Cena was black he would be in R-Truths spot, you suck Vinnie Mac.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Eh, read what he said, not that bad tbh.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Umm are we not even allowed to type his name?

I wasn't going to say anything about this but after reading every page - it's amazing that some people are defending this.

You can't defend what he said or how he thinks - it's just not right.
As a business wwe have absolutely no other option to cut any/all ties with him.

How could they use him after this anyway??

"Oh yeah we also have one of the biggest wrestling starts ever as our ambassador"

"Really who's that?"

".... ....."

"oh the racist who made a sex tape of him cheating on his wife? Meeting over!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This place is not the only one that doesn't allow you to type Hugh Gun's name. Try searching "hogan" on wwe.com and the results are returned empty. :lmao (okay just discovered it works in all capitals... .....!)


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hey all your HH defenders i just want you to keep one quote in mind.


John Grazino deserved what happened, it was God's will..........


----------



## Mr. High IQ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm sure this is just a temporary thing; a way for WWE to look clean and wholesome (ha!) while the ....ster's drama all passes over.

Why do I believe this? Two reasons:

1. What he did _wasn't that bad_. Really, it wasn't. If you think it was, you place far too much power in words (especially private words). Remember what we learned as children: "Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me." It's true. Degrading slurs are only as powerful as you allow them to be.

....ster's crimes were saying a few nasty words in private. Big deal. There's no evidence ....ster has actually used his substantial power to harm any black person at any point in his career. In fact, he helped get bums like Mr. T and Kamala work well after they were useful. So, even if he's truly disgusted by blacks (and I tend to think it was more frustration over Brooke), his beliefs haven't actually materialized into doing any actual harm to them. No, I don't include causing spineless P.C. thugs to shed crocodile tears as doing actual harm, sorry.

2. He's too important to WWE's history to erase forever. It would be like trying to wipe George Washington from America's history. It's beyond silly. To recount history -- reality as it actually happened -- in no way logically entails agreeing with every aspect of it. It's even sillier when it's the scripted history of a fictional character.

_"This man was the foundation of us turning our company into a household name, worldwide, by far the top draw at our first 8 WrestleManias, is the biggest name in wrestling history, but we must pretend like he never existed because he said a bad word in the privacy of his own bedroom!"_ -- such overfuckingwhelming absurdity.









Anyway, eventually, common sense will prevail. The current race-baiting fad will become passe (in fact, Donald Trump's huge rise in the polls tells me most of America is already over it), nostalgia will cause public sentiment will swing back in ....ster's favor, and he'll be back where he belongs.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Simply Flawless said:


> Surely Benoit-ing him is a little bit of an overreaction? He apologised so WWE really should have just the matter was being dealt with. As others have said wrestlers have said worse and not been punished. Cole calling Josh Matthews a ****** on twitter for one


Stupid double standars letting the mmaligned ass-kissers getting away with stuff. JBL, PS Hayes, Cole, Kevin Dunn......They can all go to hell!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Bulk Bogan
Culk Cogan
Dulk Dogan
Fulk Fogan
Gulk Gogan

.... .....


Julk Jogan
Kulk Kogan
Lulk Logan
Mulk Mogan
Nulk Nogan
Pulk Pogan
Rulk Rogan
Sulk Sogan
Tulk Togan
Vulk Vogan
Wulk Wogan
Yulk Yogan
Zulk Zogan

:lmao :lmao :lmao I love this place


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Love his quote, "Everyone's a little bit racist."





So true, though. Btw Vince is so racist


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> You should be banned from life for being a blatant bullshitter. :haha
> 
> She agreed with what? That all black guys are n*ggers, and she doesn't want H0gan's daughter dating them?
> 
> Yeah, ok.


I have not one thing to bullshit about. She said it was BS that he got fired over that as well. You're in NO position to be calling me a liar.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> Yes, quote my _entire_ posts. I never said that. What I gave were valid reasons why blacks or Hispanics would want their children to marry inside their race that have nothing to do with racism or superiority. I then challenged you and the other poster to do the same for whites. You couldn't, and the other poster predictably used racist reasons.
> 
> _I_ actually made what could be a valid argument for why a white father would want his daughter to marry a white guy.
> 
> The posts speak for themselves, and your initial characterization was dishonest. Sad part is, it might not have even been intentionally so. If that's what you got from the conversation, it shows you why some are so lacking in understanding, can't have in-depth, coherent, conversations, and use dumb terms like "race card."


Here is the point i was responding to. You were so quick to dismiss my point and throw the "racist" word around to any white person who wants their daughter/son to marry within their race. 

_*"For me it's his reasoning for doing so. There are reasons why it makes sense for a minority to want to date within their race that has nothing to do with superiority. There's limited black wealth, for instance, so if the parents of a black singer want him to date a black woman to keep that money "black" that makes sense. They're not saying that for the sake of it, they're saying that because it's a lot less common for a black to pass down massive generational wealth than a white, unfortunately.

What would the reasoning be for a white guy to not want his daughter to marry outside of her race that has nothing to do with racism?"*_




> ETA: Also it's why some people are so dismissive too. Can't wrap their heads around anything larger than simple or blatant concepts.


nice edit. Your original post stated that i must have a problem with black people. 

You must have realized that you were proving my point about race card and you edited it. It's difficult to have an open discussion about race with some blacks without being called racist.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Looks like he's gone back to Mr. America












Since his true identity is banned/censored.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

At least they didn't erase the hukster.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Let's be honest, what we all are really expecting from this is the inevitable Iron Shiek's shoot promo video on YouTube.


It's cool for him to say the n word I guess..

What blatant hypocrisy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So who takes his place on the Mount Rushmore of Wrestling? It seems like he has been excised from history itself.


----------



## Mojo=Greatness (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

RIP H\_/LK H0GAN


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



zzz888 said:


> You thought erasing Benoit from history was hard? Good luck doing that to the biggest star of all time.


This. It will NEVER happen. He is a true icon and is one of the most recognized names and faces in the WORLD. Let that sink in. Feels good to be a fan of a legend such as himself. God forbid he made a mistake 8 years ago. Lol...


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Fight for the rights of everyman

expect for the n***** trying to sleep with my daughter

Rich or white ONLY


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



IDONTSHIV said:


> So who takes his place on the Mount Rushmore of Wrestling? It seems like he has been excised from history itself.



Ron Simmons / Faarooq


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deadeyes said:


> if brooke's little bitch ever works for the wwe have him work in the diva's division only and have him lose every match when he faces a black diva


You get more ignorant by each post I swear.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Alright, can H0gan's name be added back now? I'm finding that it takes much longer to read with his name removed. Something about the removal makes the read not as smooth.



Zac512 said:


> Here is the point i was responding to. You were so quick to dismiss my point and throw the "racist" word around to any white person who wants their daughter/son to marry within their race.
> 
> _*"For me it's his reasoning for doing so. There are reasons why it makes sense for a minority to want to date within their race that has nothing to do with superiority. There's limited black wealth, for instance, so if the parents of a black singer want him to date a black woman to keep that money "black" that makes sense. They're not saying that for the sake of it, they're saying that because it's a lot less common for a black to pass down massive generational wealth than a white, unfortunately.
> 
> What would the reasoning be for a white guy to not want his daughter to marry outside of her race that has nothing to do with racism?"*_


YOU HAD NO POINT. That was the point. I didn't throw around "racist" at all. I gave you ample opportunities to come up with reasoning or rationals, and you couldn't.

Don't blame me for your own failings. You're literally saying it's my fault that you couldn't come up with any non-racial reasoning. I didn't even say anything, just waited for you to come through. You couldn't at all.

All you could do was repeat the same mantra over and over again, with nothing to back it up. 

That's somehow my fault? 




> nice edit. Your original post stated that i must have a problem with black people.


What are you talking about? I added nothing to my post except the "eta" which expanded on why the ongoing conversation was so mind-numbing. I didn't take out anything, I added even more. 

And yes, the part about having a problem with black people was in direct response to you wrongly and incorrectly claiming that if he said it about anyone else it wouldn't be an issue. Somehow it's just the blacks causing problems again.

Do you recall Isaiah Washington (a black male) getting fired and blacklisted from H0llywood for calling someone a "***" btw"? 



> You must have realized that you were proving my point about race card and you edited it. It's difficult to have an open discussion about race with some blacks without being called racist.


I didn't edit shit. No points to be proven, because anyone who uses terms like "race card" exposes themselves as not very bright immediately anyway. You & anyone else like that are so not worthy of proving ANYTHING to. The conversation has already been delegitimized. 

Again, get back to me when you can actually legitimately argue the original point, without huge contortions.

I know that won't happen, so please stop wasting my time and my fingers. Cell phones are especially a bitch to type from. 


ETA: Omg, even "H0llywood" is banned.


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Maybe .... ..... could do with another heel turn and reassemble the whole NWO back together so this stuff makes a whole lot more sense.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

brb buying any available Ho Kogan merch to sell online

:vince$


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Simply Flawless said:


> Surely Benoit-ing him is a little bit of an overreaction? He apologised so WWE really should have just the matter was being dealt with. As others have said wrestlers have said worse and not been punished. Cole calling Josh Matthews a ****** on twitter for one


Lol, Cole said that? That's awesome.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Kabraxal said:


> Did you even read what I said? I said you don't condone what he said/did but you also don't try to remove him from history. There is a line of "okay, distancing yourself from him" and "quick! flee flee and kiss the PC crowd's ass!".
> 
> Though, it would be amusing to watch what the WWE does during any celebrations of past presidents once you point out how many were far more racist than ...... Very short celebration by that point XD


Yeah i read it and it was ridiculous, they didn't remove him from history.

Removing a profile from a website does not equal erasing from history.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



KingJohn said:


> Eh, read what he said, not that bad tbh.


Agreed. Everyone is over reacting. 

Btw your sig is amazing.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Does anyone have the recording? I've yet to hear it, but it must be pretty bad if they've gone to this length.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Holy shit. His name got censored just like Vince Russo's name got censored on this site last year. Lol. This is fucken hilarious!!!! :maury


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Honestly though someone just needs to tell ..... to turn heel and go back to ......... .... ......


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> YOU HAD NO POINT. That was the point. I didn't throw around "racist" at all. I gave you ample opportunities to come up with reasoning or rationals, and you couldn't.
> 
> Don't blame me for your own failings. You're literally saying it's my fault that you couldn't come up with any non-racial reasoning. I didn't even say anything, just waited for you to come through. You couldn't at all.
> 
> ...


I dont have to go out of my way to prove that something is not racist.

The burden is on you to prove the accusation. When you call racism, you better have a dang good reason (for example, like what HH did, that would be a good reason)



> And yes, the part about having a problem with black people was in direct response to you wrongly and incorrectly claiming that if he said it about anyone else it wouldn't be an issue. Somehow it's just the blacks causing problems again.


Ok thanks for proving my point about using the racist card. 

I actually dont have a problem with black people. Im sorry if that doesnt fit with your agenda.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deadeyes said:


> well keep on quoting me its amusing to say the least. hu ho hi hog an will never deserve an ounce of respect again from anyone in the wrestling business and i really hope his friends in the business suddenly forget all about him


Lol whatever makes you sleep better at night, thanks for the quote..

You're a fool if you don't think his colleagues haven't said way worse things. The company I work for has made the Forbes top 100 places to work list every year. I've been here for 14 years and the things I hear on a weekly basis put what ..... said to shame. Grow up.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErFBv7Dx02w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiJ_SQijcaU

By this logic Vince should be long gone from WWE.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Mr. High IQ said:


> I'm sure this is just a temporary thing; a way for WWE to look clean and wholesome (ha!) while the ....ster's drama all passes over.
> 
> Why do I believe this? Two reasons:
> 
> ...


Great post!


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



N7 Spectre said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiJ_SQijcaU
> 
> By this logic Vince should be long gone from WWE.


That was literally the first thing I thought about when I was reading the article


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

looking back 

we had some hints 










what ya gonna do when the Klan runs wild on jews?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> I dont have to go out of my way to prove that something is not racist.
> 
> The burden is on you to prove the accusation. When you call racism, you better have a dang good reason.


Nobody called racism. The OP asked if people would have a problem with H0gan's views if he didn't use the n-word. I said it depends on his reasoning, and I asked people to give me valid reasons why he'd have a problem with it that doesn't have to do with racism or superiority. You all failed, and just kept repeating the same mantra over and over because you COULDN'T do it. 

You even admitted you couldn't argue it.

You're one of those type of people who know you don't have a leg to stand on, but continue on with the charade anyway. Like below:



> Ok thanks for proving my point about using the racist card.
> 
> I actually dont have a problem with black people. Im sorry if that doesnt fit with your agenda.


lmao, "racist card." It was puzzling why you singled out one group, while conveniently ignoring someone getting shit on for going after Hispanics _right now_.

You put the focus on black people, not I. Instead of putting the focus on where it should be, which is H0gan, I might add.

People can never defend their own behavior or thinking, though, so they go with old, familiar, tropes. Never fails. Funny thing is you & others pulling that bullshit doesn't work on those who know better. You've mistaken me for someone who gives a shit, or for someone who can't see right through your "race card" bullshit.

Oh noez!

Like I said, if you were smarter, you wouldn't have gone with that oh so simple-minded cliche. A little more clever, next time. Would have been less exposable, and possibly a little more salient. 

Cheer up.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

You know I am really surprised at the lack of post blaming John Cena for this.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Curtis Axel has a pretty good gimmick that no one has ever used.

AxelMania bit is gold! Wish they had done it before, would have been a huge hit in the 80's.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Lol


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So, is .... ..... gonna be treated like Chris Benoit now?

That's going to be... um... bizarre. :/


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Lol whatever makes you sleep better at night, thanks for the quote..
> 
> You're a fool if you don't think his colleagues haven't said way worse things. The company I work for has made the Forbes top 100 places to work list every year. I've been here for 14 years and the things I hear on a weekly basis put what ..... said to shame. Grow up.


Doesn't make what he said any less offensive. What part of that don't you understand? :drake1


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



stevefox1200 said:


> looking back
> 
> we had some hints
> 
> ...













That sign sign is missing one small detail, No Du-Rags or Skull caps Except for the Red and Yellow .......!


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So can we say The Incredible ....?


Edit:

Guess not.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Wait so "Br0ther" is censored too LMAO.....


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Irrelevant said:


> Doesn't make what he said any less offensive. What part of that don't you understand? :drake1


Doesn't offend me one bit. It was wrong, it was 8 years ago. I couldn't give a damn. WWE couldn't give a damn either. This is strictly a PR move.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

More than anything, I'm curious to see how ..... is treated in the years to come when WWE discusses its history. Surely, he's far too important to just never mention again like Benoit. But then again, who knows...


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Lol I just asked my black female coworker and she said she agreed with ..... lol, classic!












You and your racist friends are getting BTFO. Stand against the winds of change and get btfo. Stop crying and take it like a man


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Midnight Rocker said:


> More than anything, I'm curious to see how ..... is treated in the years to come when WWE discusses its history. Surely, he's far too important to just never mention again like Benoit. But then again, who knows...


Hes a part of their history. Arguably the MOST important wrestling figure of all time. Good luck with that WWE.


----------



## VinnieVegasFan (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Has anyone used "Hul,KKK Ho,gan" yet?


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> Nobody called racism. The OP asked if people would have a problem with H0gan's views if he didn't use the n-word.


That was me who asked that. 



> I said it depends on his reasoning, and I asked people to give me valid reasons why he'd have a problem with it that doesn't have to do with racism or superiority. You all failed, and just kept repeating the same mantra over and over because you COULDN'T do it.
> 
> You even admitted you couldn't argue it.


What i meant was that i didn't want to argue it. I didn't care enough. Im not obsessed with racial issues like some people. 

I'm not going to spend much energy proving why im not a murderer either. (that's probably not as bad as being a racist though these days)



> lmao, "racist card." It was puzzling why you singled out one group, while conveniently ignoring someone getting shit on for going after Hispanics _right now_.


He is actually still running for President. His polls numbers have gone up. and he hasnt been expunged from the WWE website (Trump is in the WWE HOF)

I should probably amend that comment though. It would still be an issue, just not as big of one. (im not necessarily saying that's not for good reason, but it's real talk)



> You put the focus on black people, not I. Instead of putting the focus on where it should be, which is H0gan, I might add.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont care about race. Im not as used to conversations about race as you clearly are. Im sure you partake in such discussions often.

I dont like to have such conversations. Like i said earlier, it's very difficult sometimes to have an open race discussion with blacks without being called racist.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Man, as a 42 year old African-American, and a man who grew up when ....amania started, ..... was my favorite wrestler wrestling in my favorite wrestling promotion. I'm VERY disappointed in his rant about A-As. I'm not surprised, but I am disappointed. I'm glad WWE is disassociating itself from ....., and I hope it'll be the same treatment as Chris Benoit. I hope ..... is NEVER allowed to work for WWE again. I've since unfollowed ..... on twitter, changed my avi on here(which I had just changed to have him on it a few days ago), took him off as one of my all time favs in my sig, and very close to throwing away my HH Ultimate collectors edition DVD & favorite ....amania tee shirt.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Big Bird said:


> You and your racist friends are getting BTFO. Stand against the winds of change and get btfo. Stop crying and take it like a man


No clue what btfo means. I'm not 16 and I have zero desire to Google it. Me and my friends aren't racist btw.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*






Now this makes sense...


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Vince wasn't Jesse Jackson on Raw last year and isn't he buds With Titus O'Neal?












Make that call Vinnie Mac, The HH, Jesse Jackson Redemption Tour 2015

HE is the one who can heal this rift.......


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Oh no! Say it ain't So-gan.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



The Power that Be said:


> Vince wasn't Jesse Jackson on Raw last year and isn't he buds With Titus O'Neal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Him and Sharpton are both pos.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> That was me who asked that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't like having such conversations, don't bring it up. I responded to you in a genuine manner, and was genuinely curious about scenarios. From what I recall, I never attacked you based on your question. 

So don't hide behind this little routine, which is oh so typical (both of you are pulling the same "card"? haha. No wonder I'm confused). Can't have the debate, so instead hide behind that condescending "obsessed about race/race card" just because you can't hack it. Like I said, that shit doesn't work on me, because I'm not someone who needs your approval AT ALL. Try that shit on the weaker-minded.

The way you try to belittle and narrow things down into a box matters not, because I'd rather be in that box (though not accurate) than anywhere close to you, you know? It's a way to delegitimize, but I see right through it. So come stronger with your next point of distraction and deflection.

Wait, weren't you the guy who said that black guys typically make bad fathers? lmao, but you don't like to talk about race, and you're pretending that anyone who calls you out is playing the race card? Don't make it so easy for them. People who talk like that but then act like the notion of racism is crazy, are _so_ amusing. Incredibly so.

Too bad you spiraled what could have been an interesting, genuine, conversation into utter bullshit, simply because you weren't coming from a sincere place in the first place. Too bad. I thought you were.

Entertaining thing is, people like you are throwing around "race card" and then we see posts like this (coming from someone defending ....., I might add):




Heath V said:


> Lol whatever makes you sleep better at night, thanks for the quote..
> 
> You're a fool if you don't think his colleagues haven't said way worse things. The company I work for has made the Forbes top 100 places to work list every year. I've been here for 14 years and the things I hear on a weekly basis put what ..... said to shame. Grow up.


So he says that people working at a Forbes top 100 place use language worse than "n*gger" in their every day lives at work every day. If we assume that that is true, we're still gonna pretend that blacks are just crazy and pulling the race card when talking about racist attitudes/discrimination etc. at work.? But I guess that people just freely use language like that, and reflect attitudes like that, but then never actually bring that into their behavior at work, especially management, right? 

You'll have a whole host of people dismissing complaints at work as just "race card" when you have a whole bunch of people clearly stating that his type of thinking isn't all that a-typical (hence all the defenses, and also people saying that they've heard similar stuff at work).

And yes to the poster. I'm sure .....'s colleagues have said worse. He's the convenient fall guy.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Big Bird said:


> You and your racist friends are getting BTFO. Stand against the winds of change and get btfo. Stop crying and take it like a man


That's my ..... right there! Buster Baxter! 
Aah, childhood memories.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> If you don't like having such conversations, don't bring it up. I responded to you in a genuine manner, and was genuinely curious about scenarios. From what I recall, I never attacked you based on your question.
> 
> So don't hide behind this little routine, which is oh so typical (both of you are pulling the same "card"? haha. No wonder I'm confused). Can't have the debate, so instead hide behind that condescending "obsessed about race/race card" just because you can't hack it. Like I said, that shit doesn't work on me, because I'm not someone who needs your approval AT ALL. Try that shit on the weaker-minded.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying it's right. I have personally heard both management and union reps using derogatory language. And it's not always about black people either. The black people I work with are just as guilty, there are a couple in particular who are just gross about it. I had a black coworker last week tell me he hates white people. He must have thought I'm hispanic, little does he know I'm Italian and my step dad is black. By the end of the day come to find out he was a really cool guy. I even bought him a diet Dr pepper since that was both our favorite drink. I'm not even sure where I'm going with this other then people of all walks of life have said stupid things. This is simply a PR move from WWE, the double standards and hypocrisy have reached new levels imo.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*"Controversy on WrestlingForum today as it is announced that Crocodile Dundee himself Paul ..... has been cast by Marvel replacing Mark Ruffalo as The Incredible ...."*







+









=


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

We must be missing something here. Húlk Hógan clearly did something crazy, I wanna hear the actual audio.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



wkdsoul said:


> What did i miss with Virgil? Punk was callin him a cunt as well.


Check out his radio show with Sam Roberts


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Sometimes, I can see his name. :mj2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



PunkShoot said:


> We must be missing something here. Húlk Hógan clearly did something crazy, I wanna hear the actual audio.


People going iron sheik bat shit crazy and no audio has even been released. When it does get relesed, and it will, people with start up again talking their trash. National Enquirer, the assholes that they are don't want to blow their load all at once. They are scum and deserve zero respect. 

8 years, 8 long years and people are freaking out.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Things that make you go HMMMMMMM.......


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



PunkShoot said:


> We must be missing something here. Húlk Hógan clearly did something crazy, I wanna hear the actual audio.


The audio will be released this up coming week sometime..

"”She is making some real bad decisions now. My daughter Brooke jumped sides on me. I spent $2-3 million on her music career, I’ve done everything like a jackass for her. The one option Brooke had, Brooke’s career besides me, is [to] sell beach records.” They claim ..... was mad because a “black billionaire guy” had offered to fund her music career. They then quoted ..... as saying, “I don’t know if Brooke was fuc*ing the black guy’s son. I mean, I don’t have double standards. I mean, I am a racist, to a point, fuc*ing ni**ers. But then when it comes to nice people and s*it, and whatever.” They claim he later said, “I mean, I’d rather if she was going to f*ck some n*gger, I’d rather have her marry an 8-foot-tall n*gger worth a hundred million dollars! Like a basketball player! I guess we’re all a little racist. F*cking n*gger.”"

I think that says it all, and were really not missing anything.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> People going iron sheik bat shit crazy and no audio has even been released. When it does get relesed, and it will, people with start up again talking their trash. National Enquirer, the assholes that they are don't want to blow their load all at once. They are scum and deserve zero respect.
> 
> 8 years, 8 long years and people are freaking out.


No offensive, but 8 years or not does not make it right.

If I fucked your mother 8 years ago, would you feel any worse about it today?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> People going iron sheik bat shit crazy and no audio has even been released. When it does get relesed, and it will, people with start up again talking their trash. National Enquirer, the assholes that they are don't want to blow their load all at once. They are scum and deserve zero respect.
> 
> 8 years, 8 long years and people are freaking out.


Colleagues are shocked nevermind fans are you telling me they shouldn't be shocked? This only became public knowledge because he is losing a lawsuit which will probably mean more horrible shit he has done to come. Not only that his reaction to it was enough to see how bad this really is.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



PunkShoot said:


> No offensive, but 8 years or not does not make it right.
> 
> *If I fucked your mother 8 years ago, would you feel any worse about it today?*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



PunkShoot said:


> No offensive, but 8 years or not does not make it right.
> 
> If I fucked your mother 8 years ago, would you feel any worse about it today?


Lol nice analogy. To be honest I would give a damn. ..... (yes edit it out pricks) isn't out lynching or denying black people food at his restaurant. He was pissed, probably drinking and talking trash. 

The media just wants to sensationalize it and make a quick buck while bringing an important figure down. No surprise there..


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

..... always struck me as a cool guy what a shocker. Im abit torn by this. Im all about not tolerating racism but at the same time we know they have people probably worse then ..... in powerpositions so its all pr bullshit. ..... is the greatest of all time or atleast in the top 3 and you cant mention wrestling without mentioning ...... 

Who even knows if the guys racist or not. I mean you could say the n-word just to be a douche and offend the person I dunno sad situation


..... is a banned word now wut? I can say Benoit but I cant say ..... cmoon


......

......

:lmao doesnt even work with different spelling and ive tried them all. 

..... ......



Even his real name is banned:lmao How funny. Yeah get rid of Michael Hayes while your at it. If your truly about not tolerating racism kudos but I doubt it


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

all the people making light of this and sticking up for ....., he didnt just drop the n word, he said "fuckinh ......s!" 2 times..... no way he could be taken out of context.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Arthurgos said:


> Colleagues are shocked nevermind fans are you telling me they shouldn't be shocked? This only became public knowledge because he is losing a lawsuit which will probably mean more horrible shit he has done to come. Not only that his reaction to it was enough to see how bad this really is.


His colleagues and employers talk the same shit. I'd bet money on it.

What do you mean his reaction to it?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



PunkShoot said:


> No offensive, but 8 years or not does not make it right.
> 
> If I fucked your mother 8 years ago, would you feel any worse about it today?


If i found out about it today of course.... People would have cut ties with you most likely to boot so you may think its a valid point but it kind of shows why people are upset lol.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> Wait, weren't you the guy who said that black guys typically make bad fathers?


nope. That was someone else. Reading comprehension, get some.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> His colleagues and employers talk the same shit. I'd bet money on it.
> 
> What do you mean his reaction to it?


Have you even seen what he said of it so far it screams guilty he apparently even left WWE first in a attempt to not get them mixed up in it, no his colleagues were shocked they all made there own statements with wrestlers all over who have worked with him doing the same.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I wonder if Metallica are looking for a new guitarist again


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Arthurgos said:


> Have you even seen what he said of it so far it screams guilty he apparently even left WWE first in a attempt to not get them mixed up in it, no his colleagues were shocked they all made there own statements with wrestlers all over who have worked with him doing the same.


No I can honestly say I haven't seen his reaction or what he said regarding the inncident. It's been busy at work unfortunately and I've been pretty much glued to this thread in between my duties at work.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> nope. That was someone else. Reading comprehension, get some.


Rich coming from you. Don't know what there is to comprehend. The OP I was responding to with the initial question was a guy with a Sandow avi. Same guy who made the black fathers comment.

If you're saying you also made a post like the OP, I never saw it, and never responded to it.

Kind of hard to follow along on a phone, when it's much harder to go back through posts.

This convo has long run its course anyway.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> This convo has long run its course anyway.


Agreed


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Is it me or did they ban his name on this site?

Let me test:

.... .....

Now let me test his real name:

..... ......

Update: Damn they did.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I remember reading in his book that he had a gun in his mouth and was about to pull the trigger at a point in his life when his wife filed for divorce. He obviously doesn't handle turmoil well. I hope this doesn't lead to something worse...


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Sterling Golden still works! Lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Jogan, pronounced like Jose :curry2

Where are people getting this 8 years ago from? 

THe porn tape was made in 2012. The racist rant is on the porn tape. Up till today , people only knew about the footage that included Jogan having sex. 



They didnt' know it was a longer porn movie filled with racist rants about Blacks, Blacks being with his daughter Brook Jogan, the very successful athlete The Rock who is also Black. 



Why even have that dialogue in a video you're making about porn. 


Is the rants some aphrodisiac for Jogan to get hard and beat off to the video at a latter time? Is this is how some racists gets their rocks off?


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Yashamaga said:


> I remember reading in his book that he had a gun in his mouth and was about to pull the trigger at a point in his life when his wife filed for divorce. He obviously doesn't handle turmoil well. I hope this doesn't lead to something worse...


HH is the greatest ever - TB is a deeply troubled man.

I genuinely think that over the years, he's done a fantastic job of rebuilding his image - this man has been through so, so much and all in the public eye. But he just seem to catch a break, and much of it is down to him. 

It breaks my heart to see one of my childhood heroes, a man I still very much have the deepest of respect for, go through things like this. 

I still cannot get over the hypocrisy of the WWE - an organisation that has for 30 years sanctioned homophobia and xenophobia...at the earliest sign, they sever ties and attempt to erase the contributions of the man that built sports entertainment.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

What about Thunder Lips? Hell yea!


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Oh no, not a disgruntled father having pillow talk about his daughter's retarded decision making and saying things out of emotion.


----------



## crazylegs77 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

if the WWE is going to remove this persons content and history I expect my WWE Network price drop to $7.99


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Awareness said:


> Oh no, not a disgruntled father having pillow talk about his daughter's retarded decision making and saying things out of emotion.


Wow, you get it!!! This is all it is too.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Yashamaga said:


> I remember reading in his book that he had a gun in his mouth and was about to pull the trigger at a point in his life when his wife filed for divorce. He obviously doesn't handle turmoil well. I hope this doesn't lead to something worse...


and Laila Ali saved his life lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



crazylegs77 said:


> if the WWE is going to remove this persons content and history I expect my WWE Network price drop to $7.99


They remove that and I cancel.


----------



## silveredge96 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Man what a fall from grace for .... ...... He is a disgrace


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

damn hawkster this is upsetting


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I guess the new Mount Rushmore of WWE is now...Bruno Sammartino, Stone Cold, The Rock, John Cena.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

They're gonna take him out of the new game probably. That sucks

The CAW better be a hell of a lot better than last years then


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



crazylegs77 said:


> if the WWE is going to remove this persons content and history I expect my WWE Network price drop to $7.99


They aren't going to remove HH content from the network. That would look really retarded when they have a shit-ton of matches featuring Chris Benoit on there. Not only that, but do you seriously believe they would edit out the main event from 10 different Wrestlemanias?


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Nightrow said:


> I guess the new Mount Rushmore of WWE is now...Bruno Sammartino, Stone Cold, The Rock, John Cena.


I'm sure vince will somehow find a way to squeeze his son in law in there somewhere.


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Yashamaga said:


> They're gonna take him out of the new game probably. That sucks
> 
> The CAW better be a hell of a lot better than last years then


damn this does suck


----------



## xfiles2099 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

People should boycott the WWE I swear I have never seen so much crap in my life


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Nightrow said:


> I guess the new Mount Rushmore of WWE is now...Bruno Sammartino, Stone Cold, The Rock, John Cena.


HBK, Stone Cold, The Rock, HHH

Calling it.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



xfiles2099 said:


> People should boycott the WWE I swear I have never seen so much crap in my life


I truly want to after this.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Is .... ..... really censored? Omg Hahahaha.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



witchblade000 said:


> HBK, Stone Cold, The Rock, HHH
> 
> Calling it.


..... is irreplaceable.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



witchblade000 said:


> HBK, Stone Cold, The Rock, HHH
> 
> Calling it.


Undertaker over HBK.

Whoops, Undertaker is over 6' tall. Nevermind, he sucks.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

No sympathy for ...... I'm Italian but the godfather of my daughter is a black man. Pundits and bigots _should_ be put on display. It makes it a lot easier to wade through the trash. I sympathize w/ the black men & women who idolized ..... from childhood.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Yeah, no way they get rid of his stuff on the network. That would be pretty much impossible. They better not give him the Benoit treatment though and erase his bullet points.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



xfiles2099 said:


> People should boycott the WWE I swear I have never seen so much crap in my life


Let's all watch RoH and TNA on Destination America!


That will show 'em. :curry2


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

After reading up on what he said I realize this is bullshit. Words dont make you racist actions do and .... has several close friends of colour so if he truly was a racist would he? Typical media blowing shit out of proportion and wwe going for the pc pr move. He doesnt deserve to get fucking crusifixed for saying a couple words. Might make him a jerk but def not a racist or someone that deserves to get erased from wwe. Fuck even Virgil said ..... has done more for him then anyone else. There is your proof. Leave the man alone.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I guess he can always go back to Dixieland


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> After reading up on what he said I realize this is bullshit. Words dont make you racist actions do and .... has several close friends of colour so if he truly was a racist would he? Typical media blowing shit out of proportion and wwe going for the pc pr move. He doesnt deserve to get fucking crusifixed for saying a couple words. Might make him a jerk but def not a racist or someone that deserves to get erased from wwe. Fuck even Virgil said ..... has done more for him then anyone else. There is your proof. Leave the man alone.


Well said. It won't lep me rep you again but you obviously get it!!


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I see its pretty easy for WWE to do this, they have made fun of ..... for years when he was in WCW and he even testified against Vince back in the days if i recall, along with trying to put him out of business and almost succeeding. It doesnt suprise me at all lol, i'm not taking sides here, ..... is one of my fav wrestlers ever and it sucks how much he has tarnished his image over the years. Its pretty sad what it has come to. I also heard ..... has dealt with depression and suicide not that far back...i hope this situation doesnt become anything worse because you all know how much wwe loves to kiss someones butt when someone all of a sudden passes away.


----------



## crazylegs77 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

sorry 4 the confusion I was trying 2 say , even if they give him the Benoit treatment like no searches or match markers, take the beyond the ring docs down then price should come down , the cartoon from the 1980's is gone.. all though I feel in time this will go away


----------



## xfiles2099 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Yashamaga said:


> They're gonna take him out of the new game probably. That sucks
> 
> The CAW better be a hell of a lot better than last years then


Already did I can not stand this shit WWE just plain sucks now. After Summer Slam Im done with the WWE cancelling the network no longer watching there programs or shitty movies.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

What about the action of actually calling himself a racist?
What the actual feck is going on with some people. He admits he's a fecking racist yet people make up crap like it being 8 years ago
Like it was pointed out it was 2012!
Stay in your basements


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



xfiles2099 said:


> Already did I can not stand this shit WWE just plain sucks now. After Summer Slam Im done with the WWE cancelling the network no longer watching there programs or shitty movies.


time for my create a wrestler skills to emerge again.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deadeyes said:


> hbk, the rock, stone cold steve austin, and ron simmons or xavier woods
> 
> there is your mount rushmore


Sure...


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



xfiles2099 said:


> Already did I can not stand this shit WWE just plain sucks now. After Summer Slam Im done with the WWE cancelling the network no longer watching there programs or shitty movies.


I'm not only going to stop watching, I will not read any news or recaps of the WWE. They will continue to push Cena and other stupid shit! Now they will put pieces of shit like Todd Chrisley and reality stars who have no business in high regard!


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Feel bad for his fans.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Wonder if there'll be more details soon.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Itachi_Uchiha85 said:


> time for my create a wrestler skills to emerge again.


Awesome. I wish I had skill to create good ones.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

People are insane if you think any company will keep a known racist on board. The dude said it himself it would be suicide this kind of shit would even have you lose your job at McDonalds lol of course you would be fired from a entertainment company....


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I don't know what's more shocking........ admitting that he's a racist or white people being shocked that a white person actually said this.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Won't miss .... ..... or ....amania

Edit: What the fuck is this censoring shit? Fucking childish. H U L K H O G A N


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

What I'm most annoyed by in all of this is WWE's response. Whatever ..... may have said doesn't warranted their hyperbolic reaction. Terminate his contract and remove his merch and let it be the end of that. Instead, WWE do what they always do and attempt to insult our intelligence by acting like he doesn't exist. Honestly, what purpose does removing him from the HOF section serve? Are we magically going to forget he existed? It's ridiculous.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*Oh stop it you brothar.*


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

holk hoogon is a geek i wanna fight him


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



own1997 said:


> What I'm most annoyed by in all of this is WWE's response. Whatever ..... may have said doesn't warranted their hyperbolic reaction. Terminate his contract and remove his merch and let it be the end of that. Instead, WWE do what they always do and attempt to insult our intelligence by acting like he doesn't exist. Honestly, what purpose does removing him from the HOF section serve? Are we magically going to forget he existed? It's ridiculous.


Removing him from HOF was the only step too far dude has been representing them for so long now since he joined this was a tame response for such a thing to happen in public.. At the point where people are just repeating themselves now.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I already forgot...who is this thread about again?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Can't wait till this dies down, which it eventually will.


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DJHJR86 said:


> I already forgot...who is this thread about again?


John Cenas racist remarks in his sex tape with nikki


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Can't wait till this does down, which it eventually will.


it will....people have said and done way worse in this day and age and still get worshipped lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Itachi_Uchiha85 said:


> it will....people have said and done way worse in this day and age and still get worshipped lol


Agreed.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Ho Kogan is a legend of the business and as a man should know better than to make ignorant racist remarks, racism is rife in society and it sucks. Thing is as much as I'd like to believe that the WWE are disciplining Ho Kogan for the right reasons, I can't help thinking that they are only making an example out of him to appear politically correct, to avoid a potentially catastrophic #wweisracist Twitter movement, and to avoid all the negative press that could reflect on them; as without going into specific details we all know that WWE as a company is guilty of habitual institutionalized racism, as they have been for decades; this makes WWE severing relations with Ho Kogan a spectacularly hypocritical double standard for them.

Though the punishment has been deemed too harsh by some I believe it is fair and fitting as what ..... said was disgustingly racist, period. Bye bye hall of fame. 

To anyone who has the gaul to say "everybody says racist stuff in their house in private all the time", I say no they fucking don't; _racist _ people say _racist_ stuff in their house all the time,* not* people who aren't racist. 

I agree with WWE cancelling his contract too because again what .... ..... said was racist as fuck and wrong; but they are hypocrites for punishing him even though he fully deserves it. They should punish themselves as-well. 

I'm not trying to be politically correct myself here but I genuinely feel like racism disgusts me on every level. Equality is a state of mind, one which we should all try to adopt across the world, regardless of race; do we not all bleed the same colour? Religion in theory would bring us together yet it has caused more pain, torment, war and suffering for mankind than any other facet of our world. 

The human race is lost in the pursuit of power through division and conquest, and control through propaganda and fear; and yet some wonder why we as the human race seem to needlessly, collectively hate each other? What we _need_ is understanding, love, respect, free thinking, knowledge and equality throughout every race; or we as the human race are doomed to destroy ourselves. 

:fact




#FACT


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Most everyone (including many of the people on this very forum) have said the "N" word before, whether they'd ever admit to it or not. Who cares. It's a six letter word. It's only 'racist' if the intentions behind it are racist. 

I know ..... went a little bit further than that, but still. It's not like the WWE Hall of Fame is full of saints. I mean, Ultimate Warrior anybody? Wifebeater 3:16 (Whose ex-girlfriend from 2004, crazy as she was, even claimed he called her a n***er lover, I might add)? Those guys, and a whole bunch others. 

I fully understand the PR reasons for why WWE are distancing themselves from ..... for the time being, but once this blows over (and it will), he's not gonna get the permanent Benoit treatment. Saying offensive shit in private and murdering your entire family are worlds apart. Besides, ..... means too much to the history of WWF/E and pro wrestling as a whole to be erased for good just because he uttered some bad shit in a private conversation that should have never been made public in the first place.


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

http://nydn.us/1Mq13Cb

Dennis Rodman doesnt think Hawkster is racist


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Kostic said:


> At least Curtis Axel doesn't have that stupid gimmick anymore.


So he's back to having No Gimmick to go along with no personality.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Er, what happened Ho Kogan!? I expected more from a legend like him, racism is deplorable in my opinion.

Ho Kogan & CM Who --- OUT

'Macho Man' Randy Savage & The Ultimate Warrior --- IN


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I feel bad only because its tiring to create a wrestler..And no more footage of him in future WWE games which makes the game kinda lacking.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

dear god instagram is ripping him a new one



















no chill :dead3


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



JustAName said:


> Won't miss .... ..... or ....amania
> 
> *Edit: What the fuck is this censoring shit? Fucking childish. H U L K H O G A N*


Yeah I know.


This is pissing me off myself. I mean is this an attempt at humor by certain someone's? :shrug


I mean...just because H.ulk H.ogan and everything about him is being stricken from the record of everything WWE, doesn't mean that WF should follow suit...unless the WWE has bought WF. Hmmmmm....


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The Incredible .....

loool


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Callisto said:


> dear god instagram is ripping him a new one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol who gives a damn. A couple pissed off nobodies that won't accomplish even a fraction of what he's done with his life. I hate social media for that very reason. It gives the ignorant a voice.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm so confused. How did they get into ..... private conversation?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

apparently ..... was removed from WWE 2K16 the videogame and his DLC from the previous game has been removed from the online store

http://www.operationsports.com/news...from-the-wwe-and-will-not-appear-in-wwe-2k16/
https://www.reddit.com/r/WWEGames/comments/3ei626/....._dlc_is_no_longer_on_xbox_live_xpost/


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Itachi_Uchiha85 said:


> http://nydn.us/1Mq13Cb
> 
> Dennis Rodman doesnt think Hawkster is racist


He's friends with Kim Jong-un, he's not exactly the best judge of character.



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> apparently ..... was removed from WWE 2K16 the videogame and his DLC from the previous game has been removed from the online store
> 
> http://www.operationsports.com/news...from-the-wwe-and-will-not-appear-in-wwe-2k16/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WWEGames/comments/3ei626/....._dlc_is_no_longer_on_xbox_live_xpost/


I hope Ultimate Warrior gets deleted as well, but he won't because now that he's dead, he's a fucking saint.


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> apparently ..... was removed from WWE 2K16 the videogame and his DLC from the previous game has been removed from the online store
> 
> http://www.operationsports.com/news...from-the-wwe-and-will-not-appear-in-wwe-2k16/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WWEGames/comments/3ei626/....._dlc_is_no_longer_on_xbox_live_xpost/


this is really obsurd now


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

LOL this is the first I've ever heard of this! Well...my mate told me about this but this was too hard to believe.

I always knew .... ..... was a colossal fuck up, and this proves it. Fuck you old man.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

H ulk H ogan


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Slightly yep.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

:lol just noticed WF pulled a Russo on good ol HH and censored his name :lol

Seriously though. All over this? Shit that apparently happened three, if not _eight_ years ago (at least according to HH)? He'll be forgiven sooner rather than later and at least be put back in the HOF.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Itachi_Uchiha85 said:


> DAMN SKIPPY said:
> 
> 
> > apparently ..... was removed from WWE 2K16 the videogame and his DLC from the previous game has been removed from the online store
> ...


They also removed him from the HOF


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Itachi_Uchiha85 said:


> this is really obsurd now


what's most absurd is this quote from the article:



> Asked about whether 2K Sports plans to remove ..... from any previous WWE video games, the representative called it a "fair question," but said 2K Sports has "no other comments at this time


will they really go so far as to remove ..... from their older games via patch or something? is that even possible?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

We could call him HOAK like Warrior used to do in his promos :rock


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Vince Russo


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> what's most absurd is this quote from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> will they really go so far as to remove ..... from their older games via patch or something? is that even possible?


are they serious? but its ok to leave that good old mike tyson dlc after the guy was convicted of rape and has a past of beating up on his ex wives lol...


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hey we all say stupid stuff when we are upset. WWE trying to erase him has just made this mole hill into a mountain.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Itachi_Uchiha85 said:


> are they serious? but its ok to leave that good old mike tyson dlc after the guy was convicted of rape and has a past of beating up on his ex wives lol...


No shit, this is approaching laughable levels now. 

Same with WWE HOF. I guess it's cool for other racists, murderers and women beaters to still be acknowledged though.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Well said. It won't lep me rep you again but you obviously get it!!


I actually read the wrong quote here is what he really said

"I am a racist to a point fu*cking n*ggers I mean when it comes to nice people iits whatever. I mean id rather if she was fu*cking some n*gger she,d marry an 8-foot tall n*gger worth a 100 milion like a basketball player. I guess were all a little racist f*ucking n*iggers" 

That right there is hard to defend and for sure makes him an asshole but we are all human and in the heat of the moment we say shit especially when we dont think anybody is watching. I can understand wwe but at the same time actions speak louder then words and the proof is in the pudding with all the black guys coming to the defence of ...... So I still defend him but he better watch what the fuck he says.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Stone Cold Steve Austin beats his wife bloody and everything is fine, but H o g a n says the N word and he's banned for life?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I have zero issue with WWE dumping [Redacted]. But I also realize that [Redacted] is human.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

As a vehement ..... hater, this is music to my fucking ears. :lmao

I always knew the guy was an absolute cunt and this proves it. Fuck him.

I would read back for this thread to see people try and defend him but it ain't worth it, they're wasting they're time.

'RATINGS!!!! MOVIIIESS!'

Your hero is in the same column as Adolf Hitler.

PS. Go fuck yourselves.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The truth WILL come out and .... ..... wil be back in everyone's good graces eventually.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Honey Bucket said:


> As a vehement ..... hater, this is music to my fucking ears. :lmao
> 
> I always knew the guy was an absolute cunt and this proves it. Fuck him.
> 
> ...


Your post just proved that you are highly ignorant.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Itachi_Uchiha85 said:


> are they serious? but its ok to leave that good old mike tyson dlc after the guy was convicted of rape and has a past of beating up on his ex wives lol...


Exactly! Can someone please explain the logic behind this?!


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Heath V wishes it was back in the day and all us n*ggers took the abuse like good little boys.
Still can't believe that they are people defending Hok ......


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This is quite simply not the WWE that I watched several decades ago. It has become nothing but a sports entertainment publicly traded company that is everything but wrestling now it seems. How can one take them them seriously when they do not even respect their own history. I think it is almost insulting to peoples intelligence. What ..... did was not right. And firing him could be construed as a little overboard to some. However, erasing his accomplishments from their history is really going too far and just another example of many why their product is terrible and does not feel like what their wrestling use to be. People don't watch wrestling for political correctness.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> Heath V wishes it was back in the day and all us n*ggers took the abuse like good little boys.
> Still can't believe that they are people defending Hok ......


Besides my wife and kids my favorite person in the world is my step dad who is BLACK. I owe everything to that man. On behalf of both me and him, fuck off.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.....


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



AJrama said:


> Stone Cold Steve Austin beats his wife bloody and everything is fine, but H o g a n says the N word and he's banned for life?


Still waiting on people to respond to this..


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Your post just proved that you are highly ignorant.


LOL at least I'm not a fucking racist cunt.

Sit in the corner and have a cry.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Honey Bucket said:


> LOL at least I'm not a fucking racist cunt.
> 
> Sit in the corner and have a cry.


I'll take it that you're either a bored teenager or perhaps remedial.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

It's kayfabe.

He is turning heel so that he can face Booker T at Wrestlemania.

Booker already cut his promo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkfhS255dfo


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Outstanding.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

BREAKING NEWS:

Booker T called him a racist remark in the late 1990s. WWE has fired him too.

Vince has fired himself as well.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Bad words are bad if there's bad intentions in it. Whether H.ogan had these intentions in mind we'll never really know. I've heard pretty much every discriminating thing against me but I didn't go out and shoot on people just because I got butthurt. If they're going to wash their hands of these issue then why not be consistent and do the same to other people in their HOF. They think they're too perfect casting the first stone. Political correctness has a basic flaw. If all views are equal, why do some who embrace this view feel the need to push this agenda as the "correct" one at the same time demonizing other views as "incorrect"? And now his name gets censored here too. Nice, I see what ya did there.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> I'll take it that you're either a bored teenager or perhaps remedial.


You need to chill, your hero is a scumbag and a racist, im sorry that you can't understand why people will think he's a piece of shit and that goes for anyone who's racist


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Why isn't Vince McMahon's name banned on here as well?


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Wow ..... got the Benoit treatment. On a semi related note. I just saw trainwreck.im shocked wwe let cena do that role. He is naked. He swears including F Bomb. Acts gay and has sex. Wwe really picks and chooses who they enforce the public image standard on huh?


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

guys lets just try to have a nice convo here


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



FreakyZo said:


> You need to chill, your hero is a scumbag and a racist, im sorry that you can't understand why people will think he's a piece of shit and that goes for anyone who's racist


Have you ever been to a comedy club? Have you ever been in a locker room? Have you ever been to a bar and sat around a table with all your black, white and hispanic friends and had a few beers? Do you hear people talking shit and joking around? All the racist and sexist jokes? It is what it is. My black friends talk major trash to me but at the end of the day I know they have my back and it's all love. 

Back to the comedy club comment. I was near the front near the stage and I was one of the only guys in there that wasn't black. It was highly uncomfortable, I laughed it off and was a good sport but damn if it wasn't hard to sit thru. Should the comedian be fired? I would say no. H.ogan said some things in the heat of the moment. It happens! Everyone that's jumping the gun needs to chill, not me.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Can anybody explain to me why his name is censored on the forum? Thank you in advance


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WWE's company is racist garbage, yet the HH complainers (yes, he's a douche) will still support them.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

TFW they're now ignoring Ho Kogan's HoF induction while keeping Trump in even though he took a massive shit on Mexicans only a few weeks ago. :mj4

If Trump actually does go independent like he's warning the GOP, maybe Vince will give him the boot then. :mj5


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Exactly! Can someone please explain the logic behind this?!


I believe that ..... being blacklisted is a way to keep the media out of WWE's(and Vince's) ass. People have said that HHH and Vince have been known to make racial remarks and comments. ..... being blacklisted is just to make themselves look good in the public's eye so they wont lose their sponsors and other things. 

Plus if they didn't blacklist him, then the Del Rio situation would have been brought up at some point and the media would have questioned Vince, HHH, or Stephanie on why that guy didn't get fired on the spot, but Del Rio did for standing up for himself. 

Now I don't condone .....'s actions or his remarks, and I believe he should be held accountable and punished. But to be blacklisted and erased is too extreme. If it wasn't for him, WWF/E, WCW and wrestling in general wouldn't have been as big as it had got during that time period.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

lol at all this fuss over two syllables. society cracks me up.


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Why isn't Vince McMahon's name banned on here as well?


you can tell the crowd was like wtf by its reaction too lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



witchblade000 said:


> I believe that ..... being blacklisted is a way to keep the media out of WWE's(and Vince's) ass. People have said that HHH and Vince have been known to make racial remarks and comments. ..... being blacklisted is just to make themselves look good in the public's eye so they wont lose their sponsors and other things.
> 
> Plus if they didn't blacklist him, then the Del Rio situation would have been brought up at some point and the media would have questioned Vince, HHH, or Stephanie on why that guy didn't get fired on the spot, but Del Rio did for defending himself.
> 
> Now I don't condone .....'s actions or his remarks, and I believe he should be held accountable and punished. But to be blacklisted and erased is too extreme. If it wasn't for him, WWF/E, WCW and wrestling in general wouldn't have been as big as it had got during that time period.


Very good and intelligent response, I fully agree.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

As much as said person is a racist douche, to be banning words on a forum is a massive Fascist move. 

Great to see the PC crowd has turned into 'I'm banning everything that I don't like so others can't use'.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

People love to act like they never stupid things in private that they would never want others to hear.

Also, WWE used to have black tag team called "Cryme Tyme," but I guess that's okay?


----------



## DarkerDays (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Chris Benoit. .... ......

Sorry to derail for a second, but what cracks _me _up is that even WF is treating this Hogwan non-issue more severely than Sir Krispen. Already said my bit several thousand pages back. It's ludicrous. I don't blame WWE, I blame the society that WWE has to adhere to due to its publicly traded status in order to stay afloat. Fun times.


----------



## Smarkout (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I usually lurk on these boards and pick up knowledge but between KO and the shit ..... is getting I cannot take it anymore. Lets go through a few questions shall we?


Is what ..... did wrong? Yes it is. You should NEVER use racial slurs EVEN IF it is in private. 

Is ..... wrong for having an opinion? No he is not. Me personally? I do not agree with him and do not plan on it. 

*Is WWE wrong for constantly have double standards for every situation? Yes*

And folks that is my biggest gripe with this. Warrior wishes cancer on someone... FORGIVEN. Macho screws the bosses daughter when she is underage... FORGIVEN. Austin hits his wife.... FORGIVEN. Shawn Michaels has countless issues regarding his life.... FORGIVEN. ..... uses racial slurs IN PRIVATE ..... BANNED. 

Does that make sense to ANYONE here? ..... is wrong but WWE needs to set a line sooner or later. I am on vacation and tried to read up best I could, if any of my facts are wrong please correct!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



witchblade000 said:


> I believe that ..... being blacklisted is a way to keep the media out of WWE's(and Vince's) ass. People have said that HHH and Vince have been known to make racial remarks and comments. ..... being blacklisted is just to make themselves look good in the public's eye so they wont lose their sponsors and other things.
> 
> Plus if they didn't blacklist him, then the Del Rio situation would have been brought up at some point and the media would have questioned Vince, HHH, or Stephanie on why that guy didn't get fired on the spot, but Del Rio did for defending himself.
> 
> Now I don't condone .....'s actions or his remarks, and I believe he should be held accountable and punished. But to be blacklisted and erased is too extreme. If it wasn't for him, WWF/E, WCW and wrestling in general wouldn't have been as big as it had got during that time period.


*I agree with what you're saying but to be fair to WWE Del Rio wasn't "defending himself". He slapped a guy that made a racist joke. That's not defending himself. Do I blame Del Rio? Absolutely not but, let's not misconstrue what happened. I am on Del Rio's side in the entire situation and the guy making the racist comment should have been fired. But Del Rio was under no threat at all and assaulted the guy *a well deserved assault in my humble opinion* *


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Pronk25 said:


> People love to act like they never stupid things in private that they would never want others to hear.
> 
> Also, WWE used to have black tag team called "Cryme Tyme," but I guess that's okay?


100% agree with your first statement. Everyone is guilty of that, everyone.

Cryme Tyme was an absolutely ridiculous gimmick. 2 black guys that steal, how original. The same can be said about New Day with the dancing and clapping and pretty much looking like fools.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I wonder if there's more than that. :evil

Might seem a little excessive but the WWE is all about public image these days. 

But make no mistake, behind closed doors they probably agree with the guy.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

From this day forward, he shall be referred to as HORK.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Well at least thanks to Kulk Kogan we have confirmation that WF is owned/run by WWE. :grin2:


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Smarkout said:


> I usually lurk on these boards and pick up knowledge but between KO and the shit ..... is getting I cannot take it anymore. Lets go through a few questions shall we?
> 
> 
> Is what ..... did wrong? Yes it is. You should NEVER use racial slurs EVEN IF it is in private.
> ...


say what? is that true? thats the first time i'm hearing of this! Stephanie right?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Whoever removed his name is a hypocrite and a Fascist. 

First, you'd still support the racist assholes in WWE, and second, you're trying to play dictator here and that's a bigger dick than being a secret racist.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I really hate the world we live in... Nowadays you cannot say anything without being crucified by the Ned Flandres of the real world...


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Double standards by WWE. Didn't Ahmed Johnson said that Steve Austin wrote the N word on his car? The thing is guys like Austin, Vince, HHH all are known racists, and they had the audacity to ban .... .....?

..... is not Benoit, he is the biggest name EVER in pro-wrestling history. Hopefully ..... apologises, and they eventually patch up. ..... needed to retire from in-ring action at Mania, IMO.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Smarkout said:


> I usually lurk on these boards and pick up knowledge but between KO and the shit ..... is getting I cannot take it anymore. Lets go through a few questions shall we?
> 
> 
> Is what ..... did wrong? Yes it is. You should NEVER use racial slurs EVEN IF it is in private.
> ...


Candidate for post of the night right here. Yet the people that speak logic and make valid points are somehow racist.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Itachi_Uchiha85 said:


> you can tell the crowd was like wtf by its reaction too lol


I always get a kick out of that guy who starts laughing hysterically when Booker and Sharmell appear on camera. :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



AryaDark said:


> *I agree with what you're saying but to be fair to WWE Del Rio wasn't "defending himself". He slapped a guy that made a racist joke. That's not defending himself. Do I blame Del Rio? Absolutely not but, let's not misconstrue what happened. I am on Del Rio's side in the entire situation and the guy making the racist comment should have been fired. But Del Rio was under no threat at all and assaulted the guy *a well deserved assault in my humble opinion* *


I had meant to say "standing up for himself" instead of defending. I changed it. And I agree fully.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Boots2Asses said:


> Double standards by WWE. Didn't Ahmed Johnson said that Steve Austin wrote the N word on his car? The thing is guys like Austin, Vince, HHH all are known racists, and they had the audacity to ban .... .....?
> 
> ..... is not Benoit, he is the biggest name EVER in pro-wrestling history. Hopefully ..... apologises, and they eventually patch up. ..... needed to retire from in-ring action at Mania, IMO.


That's what we are all saying man. This is just one big hypocritical PR move for them to save face and keep the media off their asses. They thought they could sweep it under the rug by taking preemptive action.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

What did Bulk Bogan say?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Ehhh he can have his opinion. Back to TNA I guess.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The Artist formerly known as .... ..... has a nice ring to it. It is a true pleasure to type.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Yes,







is a racist and I've lost respect for







the person, but I'm not going to let it taint my memory of seeing







vs. Rock at Wrestlemania X8 in person, which was the single greatest experience as a wrestling fan. 

I think it would be ridiculous if he's not enshrined when WWE builds a physical Hall of Fame as it's honoring his wrestling contributions.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hypocrite fans


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I see a lot of people here supporting ..... now that I seen in the past that said they wish he was gone for the WWE and he is washed up 

But now that WWE fired him you guys love him again....once again people hate for WWE and to go against them any chance they get are showing


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Mod tries to ban the GOAT's name yet will still watch Monday Night Racism


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Case in point, the words should have never came out of his mouth. He said that shit on camera and he's famous now he has to reap what he sew. That is a very powerful word like it or not and he gets no sympathy from me. If you don't understand why he's getting blacklisted lol irony....then you need to take a step into reality. Blacks are getting killed in churches by psyho racist and you guys don't understand why the WWE wants nothing to do with any type of that kind publicity


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*






Poor guy didn't get the memo :mj2


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I just wanna add one thing. I don´t care what he said I really don´t. I dare you to find a person who never once said what he said. The human being is racist by nature end of story! And those of you who say that aren´t are full of bullshit. So I´m still gonna watch his matches, I´ll still think of him as the absolute GOAT of the business and if I have the chance to take a picture with him you´re damn sure Im gonna take a picture with him. In no way does this taint my image of the person or the performer.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

It's funny when Vince McMahon is the guy who once gave a black guy an entrance video consisting of him eating fried chicken and close ups of his lips.

.... will be back once this dies down


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Jesus, so many ignorant fucking idiots in this thread :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



FreakyZo said:


> Case in point, the words should have never came out of his mouth. He said that shit on camera and he's famous now he has to reap what he sew. That is a very powerful word like it or not and he gets no sympathy from me. If you don't understand why he's getting blacklisted lol irony....then you need to take a step into reality. Blacks are getting killed in churches by psyho racist and you guys don't understand why the WWE wants nothing to do with any type of that kind publicity


Again this is a preemptive PR move. WWE knows that the pussy media would have their asses for this. What happened in that church is absolutely disgusting but bad things happen every day unfortunately. And not just to black people but to all races. WWE didn't want the potential black listing and further lack of revenue so they did what they had to do. Thanks to the liberal media and our president race is a hot issue right now, or at least that's what they'd like you to believe.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Honey Bucket said:


> As a vehement ..... hater, this is music to my fucking ears. :lmao
> 
> I always knew the guy was an absolute cunt and this proves it. Fuck him.
> 
> ...


Look, I'm not defending ..... for what he said. But don't you think lumping him in with Der Fuhrer is perhaps a bit...drastic? Uttering a few racial slurs is unacceptable, but not at all comparable to the man who spearheaded the campaign to have an entire race of people wiped off the face of the planet and got scarily close to achieving that goal.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Tiago said:


> I just wanna add one thing. I don´t care what he said I really don´t. I dare you to find a person who never once said what he said. The human being is racist by nature end of story! And those of you who say that aren´t are full of bullshit. So I´m still gonna watch his matches, I´ll still think of him as the absolute GOAT of the business and if I have the chance to take a picture with him you´re damn sure Im gonna take a picture with him. In no way does this taint my image of the person or the performer.


Preach .......!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Lol holy shit you can't say b.rother?!


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

And everyone already knows that Vince and friends are racist, hypocritical, morons...their just really good at keeping their shit under-wraps. That and the majority couldn't give a fuck about wrestling. Best believe if this a legit sporting organization like the NFL it would be outed to the public at a moments notice.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Húlk, they coming for you Nígga!!











*Breaking News: WWE signs new Superstar Killah Kloak Kogan after parting ways with Húlk Hógan...*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm not going to quote this post so there won't be an all out event on racism here, but I hope this person wasn't generally saying that all racist people happens to be white. If so, I'm probably done with the internet for the night, only so much stupidity one can take.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



KO Bossy said:


> Look, I'm not defending ..... for what he said. But don't you think lumping him in with Der Fuhrer is perhaps a bit...drastic? Uttering a few racial slurs is unacceptable, but not at all comparable to the man who spearheaded the campaign to have an entire race of people wiped off the face of the planet and got scarily close to achieving that goal.


Pay him no mind, he's a dipshit.

Unreal that I can say, ni*ger, k*ke, mother fucker, cunt etc etc but I can't type out H.ulk H.ogan or b.rother. F'ing unreal!!!

I guess those words are cool but the name of the man who put wrestling on the map is not ok.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Honey Bucket said:


> Your hero is in the same column as Adolf Hitler.[/B]


The Mod who banned the words is in that Fascist column.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



FreakyZo said:


> And everyone already knows that Vince and friends are racist, hypocritical, morons...their just really good at keeping their shit under-wraps. That and the majority couldn't give a fuck about wrestling. Best believe if this a legit sporting organization like the NFL it would be outed to the public at a moments notice.


But you'll continue to watch and give those racist money, yes? Hypocritical as well?


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



FreakyZo said:


> And everyone already knows that Vince and friends are racist, hypocritical, morons...their just really good at keeping their shit under-wraps. That and the majority couldn't give a fuck about wrestling. Best believe if this a legit sporting organization like the NFL it would be outed to the public at a moments notice.


There are probably skeletons in the closet that people do not know about from all major sporting organizations and even at the collegiate level throughout the years that never came to the public light. Things were more kept more internal and dealt with internally at one time before advanced media technology has made it almost impossible. A lot of sports heroes from the past century were not the most ethical people.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

..... is an old man. Does it surprise anyone that he is a racist?


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Again this is a preemptive PR move. WWE knows that the pussy media would have their asses for this. What happened in that church is absolutely disgusting but bad things happen every day unfortunately. And not just to black people but to all races. WWE didn't want the potential black listing and further lack of revenue so they did what they had to do. Thanks to the liberal media and our president race is a hot issue right now, or at least that's what they'd like you to believe.


That's basically what I was saying when I mentioned the church tragedy, the media is all over that shit right now, hell people are probably getting inspired to do cruel hate crimes just cause the media would be all over it right now. Rasism is still an indication that you are ignorant moron, always have been always will be. And don't think people can just say whatever they want without consequences. People still get killed for saying disrespectful shit to the wrong person whether that person is a police officer or a crook or both


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TheLooseCanon said:


> But you'll continue to watch and give those racist money, yes? Hypocritical as well?


Who said I ever supported WWE? I support specific wrestlers that happen to wrestle for that organization like CM Punk but I stop going to their shows and and pay for their PPVs long ago.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I don't think HH is a racist.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TheLooseCanon said:


> But you'll continue to watch and give those racist money, yes? Hypocritical as well?


You have no idea what I do so there was no point to that, and you don't know me well enough to call me a hypocrite


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Why allmosr everyone uses .... ..... for his name ?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



FreakyZo said:


> That's basically what I was saying when I mentioned the church tragedy, the media is all over that shit right now, hell people are probably getting inspired to do cruel hate crimes just cause the media would be all over it right now. Rasism is still an indication that you are ignorant moron, always have been always will be. And don't think people can just say whatever they want without consequences. People still get killed for saying disrespectful shit to the wrong person whether that person is a police officer or a crook or both


Fully agreed man.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Racial slurs are morally wrong. However, it would be naive to think that only the perceived hardcore racists ever use racial slurs in one way or another. Anyone that has any amount of life experience knows that many(not all) people of all races have at one time or another used racial slurs. It does not make it morally right but there are many times that people of all races in a spontaneous conversation have used some kind of racial slur or negative connotation to a person of a different race.

I have seen slurs even in the same race such as a white person referencing another as white trash which that is also technically a form of discrimination.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Seriously tho, nobody here ACTUALLY thinks Hógan is a racist.

Like come on?, From every clip I have heard, he gets baited into a lot of the sayings, not to mention I heard absolutely zero intent of forcefulness or negativity in his comments.

Was it dumb what Húlk Hógan did, sure. But should he be wiped from the earth because of it?, lol no

This is a media story, and it's a massive name. That's as simple as that.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Looking back now, social media has made something like this impossible in today's PC culture. I'm not saying it's a good or bad thing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-aDi4fT5Ac

6:40 :lol

This is also one of the reasons why there'll probably never be a new attitude era or something similar ever again.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

To be honest, when you have black people spouting the "N" word (and variations of such) like they are throwing out candy at a parade, I stop caring that the word causes offense. Yes, its a slur, but there are a lot of slurs. Do you think Jogan would have been fired if he had been talking about Pollok's?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

PC brigade strikes again


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Hennessey said:


> ..... is an old man. Does it surprise anyone that he is a racist?


Way to be judgmental. You probably think all Asians are good at math.

I'm Italian so I must be involved in some form of organized crime. 

My step dad is black so clearly he sells drugs, right?

Yes of course becasue ALL older people are racist..


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... ..... said racist things.
.... .... bet on baseball
.... ..... is a rapist
..... ...... was a murderer
..... ..... took steroids
Nobody's perfect!


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

You can't say hoak holgan now?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Way to be judgmental. You probably think all Asians are good at math.
> 
> I'm Italian so I must be involved in some form of organized crime.
> 
> ...


All asians are good at math tho


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

What about: "koko-anne"


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> No clue what btfo means. I'm not 16 and I have zero desire to Google it. Me and my friends aren't racist btw.


>"I hate you liberal pc cock suckers rabble rabble"
>"I'm not 16"

Nope, not yet


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I don't believe that Ho Kogan is a racist, i just think he's an imbecile.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I think that an indirect lesson can be learned here. Since employers can regulate a person's speech to a certain extent then people in general should be careful what they put on social media. A lot of times this is applicable when a person is looking for a job. It amazes me to read some of the social media by some of the people that I know who basically argue with each other and give them the perception of being backwards people with their rhetoric and language. If I was the employer of these people I would be scratching my head in perplexity.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

At the end of the day, .... made some bad remarks in what he thought was a private conversation.

Now, his life has been turned upside down and he'll have to live with this, his legacy and reputation tarnished.


*However, as long as black people continue to use the word '......', then bashing white people for saying it is hypocritical.*


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Lets cut the shit. We have all said shit that if we did in public would have adverse affects on our lives. Whether its calling someone a Fa&&ot or going to suicide help forums and encouraging kids that if life is hard death must be easy. Turn on fucking COD, join a game and I guarantee within 2 minutes you will be called the N word. Play Dota 2 and not know how to play...see how long it takes. Tons of people say shit that they dont want out there and most of it is benign and just talking shit. 

Dude was in his home, who gives a fuck if hes racist or says racist shit. Guess I should throw out all of my grandfathers war medals because he said plenty of racist shit. 

If Nick ......'s dad was out there talkin shit about black people and posting his racist agenda online id be like "yeah, you cant associate with him" but if a guy wants to be racist in his home you shouldnt take away his job or his basketball team. Who cares?

I aint saying any of this is good, just saying, ive been playing sports and called people fa&&ots numerous time. I have nothing against gay people, have gay friends, but sometimes you just say shit to say shit. ..... sounded like he was coming to the realization he was racist because some black guy was bangin his daughter out. Also some black guy with what he considered a sketchy background. He has talked in interviews before how he uses the n word sometimes because people call him it. He was in the privacy of his home and its a fucking word. People need to get over this type of shit. It was on a tape that shouldnt be out in the public anywhere.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Why has Hul Kogan been banned from WF?


----------



## iAmHarry (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The removal of his name was done for comedic purposes ... right?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*Yep... comedic purposes.*


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> I guess were all a little racist


The entire rant was clumsy, excessive, and bitter but this part is correct. We all have pre-judged or been manipulated in our beliefs based upon race/religion/nationality to a certain extent and feel comfortable categorizing certain types of people we're comfortable categorizing. All cultures are guilty and accountable with none being exempt or innocent. He who is without sin can be the first one to climb up on a soapbox.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Why the fuck i can't type Hul k's name right here WTF?Damn


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I can't believe the hipocricy. HHH is more racist than HH. The Whole McMahon family is racist!!! There has never been a black champion in the WWE (Rock doesn't count). F*ck off WWE.


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Was the tape released yet?


----------



## iAmHarry (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



AryaDark said:


> *Yep... comedic purposes.*


Good...good. It almost seemed like our moderators were fascist.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm black and this doesn't bother me. Whatever. I'm still a fan of his. 

Nobody in this world gives a damn whether you like something or don't. FFS please grow up WWE and stop being so feminine. At least check to see of you have hair on your balls/vagina.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



BrettSK said:


> *However, as long as black people continue to use the word '......', then bashing white people for saying it is hypocritical.*


shut the fuck up


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Lets cut the shit. We have all said shit that if we did in public would have adverse affects on our lives. Whether its calling someone a Fa&&ot or going to suicide help forums and encouraging kids that if life is hard death must be easy.


Wtf at the suicide forum thing. Did you do that?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



jamal. said:


> shut the fuck up


Seconded.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

If the name .... ..... is banned from this website, that implies that this place has a very close affiliation with the WWE. Heck, is this place run by the WWE? What's the deal with this?


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I was never a ....amaniac back in the day, but there was no doubt what a positive role model he was to millions of kids. It's amazing that we live in such a screwed up society that all that good can be so quickly erased by _private_ conversation that he had no reason to expect could go public someday. I have just two questions...

How many people of all races has he had a positive influence on?
How many black people has he hurt in any way, directly or indirectly, simply because they were black?


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LilOlMe said:


> Alright, can .....'s name be added back now? I'm finding that it takes much longer to read with his name removed. Something about the removal makes the read not as smooth.
> 
> 
> YOU HAD NO POINT. That was the point. I didn't throw around "racist" at all. I gave you ample opportunities to come up with reasoning or rationals, and you couldn't.
> ...


I gave you reasons and you promptly ignored them (check your quotes because I quoted you) so I'd say based off that you are willing to dismiss everything in a want to stay "correct".

That Muhammad Ali video has a good quote in it which goes something like: "you can do what you want, but it's natural to want your kids to look like you ". Nothing racist about it.



IDONTSHIV said:


> So who takes his place on the Mount Rushmore of Wrestling? It seems like he has been excised from history itself.


Either Vacant (if they give him all the title reigns to him) or Iron Sheik (if they pretend Sheiky baby continued being champ).


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Lets cut the shit. We have all said shit that if we did in public would have adverse affects on our lives. Whether its calling someone a Fa&&ot or going to suicide help forums and encouraging kids that if life is hard death must be easy. Turn on fucking COD, join a game and I guarantee within 2 minutes you will be called the N word. Play Dota 2 and not know how to play...see how long it takes. Tons of people say shit that they dont want out there and most of it is benign and just talking shit.
> 
> Dude was in his home, who gives a fuck if hes racist or says racist shit. Guess I should throw out all of my grandfathers war medals because he said plenty of racist shit.
> 
> ...


You summed it up PERFECTLY.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



jamal. said:


> shut the fuck up


He struck an angry nerve with you becasue he's right.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

thecoli>>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rozalia said:


> I gave you reasons and you promptly ignored them (check your quotes because I quoted you) so I'd say based off that you are willing to dismiss everything in a want to stay "correct".
> 
> That Muhammad Ali video has a good quote in it which goes something like: "you can do what you want, but it's natural to want your kids to look like you ". Nothing racist about it.
> 
> ...


I remember well when Sheiky Babe lifted up Andre at Mania 3 like one of those clubs he used to swing and broke his back and made him humble.

Vacant as the new member on Mount Rushmore is hilarious. What a surreal day this has been.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> He struck an angry nerve with you becasue he's right.


lel sure guy.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Small rant on topic: (may or may not contain unpopular opinions)

I am not going to defend Hawk Hoggen's really shitty racist comments but I must be honest when I say I find it kind of sad that someone's life is basically now ruined because of some horrible things he said in a private conversation which shouldn't have been filmed and/or publicized in the first place. I sure a lot of random everyday people have said or done horrible things in private they wouldn't want publicized but here we are, the right to privacy becoming irrelevant, especially if you're a celebrity and forever living a life of doing even one thing wrong even in private could easily ruin your life as everyone will see you as the Worst person who ever lived. 

I don't approve of racism but I acknowledge that not everyone (especially older people) is going to be tolerant of everyone and I find a tad ridiculous if these things Hoggin said weren't made public, what would have changed? No-one was physically victimized, no-one was directly harmed, the man just expressed his dislike of someone because of their skin colour in, what I will admit, a pretty disgraceful fashion and a disgusting choice of words. If it was never made public people would continue living their everyday lives like it never happened. 

I am not going to defend what Hogaann said, they was quite disgusting things to say and I'll probably never be able to look at him as a person the same way ever again, watching anything he is involved in in wrestling will now probably be a case of me "separating the art from the artist", but I still believe in the idea that no-one is a perfect and everyone really should have the right to privacy.

Long story short (_*TLDR*_): I'm disgusted at Hallk Hallgan's shitty racist comments, but I'm also saddened by the idea that a life is pretty much being destroyed by things that really should not have publicized in the first place and if it wasn't made public, nothing would have changed.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



curlyspeppa said:


> I was never a ....amaniac back in the day, but there was no doubt what a positive role model he was to millions of kids. It's amazing that we live in such a screwed up society that all that good can be so quickly erased by _private_ conversation that he had no reason to expect could go public someday. I have just two questions...
> 
> How many people of all races has he had a positive influence on?
> How many black people has he hurt in any way, directly or indirectly, simply because they were black?


nice deflection.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

1. where is the proof of this audio

2. this place is very closely related to the WWE, if not somehow owned/funded by them. That's the only reason that the name .... ..... is censored- because it isn't censored anywhere else


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

H ulk Hoga n is being treated like Chris Benoit fpalm the WWE is a joke.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LateTrain27 said:


> Small rant on topic: (may or may not contain unpopular opinions)
> 
> I am not going to defend Hawk Hoggen's really shitty racist comments but I must be honest when I say I find it kind of sad that someone's life is basically now ruined because of some horrible things he said in a private conversation which shouldn't have been filmed and/or publicized in the first place. I sure a lot of random everyday people have said or done horrible things in private they wouldn't want publicized but here we are, the right to privacy becoming irrelevant, especially if you're a celebrity and forever living a life of doing even one thing wrong even in private could easily ruin your life as everyone will see you as the Worst person who ever lived.
> 
> ...


it's called real life buddy. every action has consequences. they didn't fire him for being a racist...they fired him for bringing negative publicity that might f with their money from ppl being turned off by having a guy like him working for them.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm way late to this party, damn. 
I leave for 5 minutes and now Hawk Colgan is a massive racist...wait sorry that may be libel so let me rephrase that, I guess .... ..... is a massive racist!?

Wow. Okay. Now that the dust has settled. 
I don't think .... ..... is a confederate flag waving, KKK sheet wearing racist. 
I do think, like many, he's more of a silent type who's maybe had a lot of negative experiences with black people and in this *private conversation* let all that loose because he was pissed off about Brooke and some black guy. 
I don't think it means he was disingenuous every time he didn't act like a racist.

I think he could be classified as sometimes racist, but I really think that we all could be classified that way.
White. Black. Brown. Yellow. Red. Whatever color you are you may have AT ONE POINT had negative thoughts about another color (specifically a shitty person from that color), but that didn't mean you were a bad person who hated people based on their skin color it's just that it flew out that way at that time. 

At least that's my take. I could be wrong too. ..... could just be a black hating son of a gun. I don't think he'd be able to have all the black friends he's had if that were true though because I think a true racist would have exactly zero black friends.

Good luck erasing him though. I guess Andre slammed himself now...at the RACISTDOME. :lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Wow Brooke H.ogan's song for her father was tear inducing. Way to go Brooke!

I really hope the mods are getting a kick out of doing that to his name. Grow the hell up. 

Once again I can type any number of dirty and derogatory names and phrases but you block H.ogans name. Classy....


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.....



lol, his name is banned. hahaha


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Whatcha gonna do when the forum can't type about you!?...........!


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TERRASTAR18 said:


> nice deflection.


And my question still stands. Who has he hurt?


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> 1. where is the proof of this audio
> 
> 2. this place is very closely related to the WWE, if not somehow owned/funded by them. That's the only reason that the name .... ..... is censored- because it isn't censored anywhere else


you'll never hear the audio


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Can't blame WWE for this. They have an image to uphold and it's not exactly as if Ho Kogan was misconstrued in any way. I mean, he says it multiple times and openly admits to being racist. I'm a frustrated Hokamaniac.

Edit: I find it funny you can't say his name on here. You guys are great.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WWE fire Piper, they fire him, get ready for a old men reunion in TNA! Then Flair join in! 

WWE are such cowards, though. It's one thing to fire the guy but actually erases him from existance? Look at how much hypocrisy is at play here: R-Truth is one of the most racist character on TV today. His character is worse than any old movies from the 20s, it's demeaning as Hell . And they continue to show him but fire ..... cause basically of the social media firestorm.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

lol even this forum deleted .... .....


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RockStarDud said:


> you'll never hear the audio


then what the fuck is this all about lol

the only proof I'm finding is that the National Enquirer claims Hawlk used that type of language. And we all know the National Enquirer is the same as The National Circus News.. in other words it's more bullshit than the WWE itself. (Any coincidence here, that two organizations, both famous for peddling complete horseshit on a daily basis are in the same story?)

Either way - the National Enquirer said so - and that's all the WWE is going on? They terminate their agreement with Hawlk Hoahgan simply because the National Enquirer claims he used poor language?


The fuck... nah. More to it than that lol. I don't doubt the audio exists - but it's not even public for fuck's sakes. So what's with the quick moves by the wwe, especially when the company claiming all this (National Enquirer) is more bullshit than they are??

Is this a start of some kind of fucking lame story or something.. or is it just the beginning of more to come? Because the WWE sure isn't severing ties with The Hawlkstur just because the National Enquirer said so - for fucks sakes lol, the national enquirer has NEVER told an honest story in their lives - ITS WHAT THEY FUCKING DO. THAT IS THEIR BUSINESS MODEL- MAKE UP STORIES. Right? Fucking right. So wft is this? More to it boys. Wait and see,


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hank Hooper and Bill Cosby to team up to take on the World! 

BTW, I wonder what Denis Rodman must think about this. I don't know maybe Hooper is a racist but he seemed to get along very well with Rodman back in the day.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



LateTrain27 said:


> Small rant on topic: (may or may not contain unpopular opinions)
> 
> I am not going to defend Hawk Hoggen's really shitty racist comments but I must be honest when I say I find it kind of sad that someone's life is basically now ruined because of some horrible things he said in a private conversation which shouldn't have been filmed and/or publicized in the first place. I sure a lot of random everyday people have said or done horrible things in private they wouldn't want publicized but here we are, the right to privacy becoming irrelevant, especially if you're a celebrity and forever living a life of doing even one thing wrong even in private could easily ruin your life as everyone will see you as the Worst person who ever lived.
> 
> ...


1) If this whole thing has taught us anything, its to hopefully think about what you say before it comes out.

2) I find it rather...pathetic that the media is running with this the way they are, blowing it out of proportion even more than need be.

3) I, for one, value my privacy, and the whole concept (repeat, concept) that people can be publicly crucified for things said in confidence that aren't anyone else's business really ticks me off. And I'm not talking necessarily about racial comments, but there are many aspects of life where other people should butt the fuck out of the conversation. What's next, your boss fires you because you go home and complain to your wife that he's a jerk to you and your coworkers? What happens if you have a serious addiction to something, is it suddenly alright for your medical information to suddenly be broadcast to the world? Some people are very private about their political views, what if your house starts getting vandalized because you decide to vote for someone your neighborhood has deemed the unpopular choice? You may think it ridiculous, but we're pretty much on that path right now. Nothing anymore is truly private, and its because of shit like this. Paparazzi, trash "news" sites like TMZ that make money by digging up dirt and making a mountain out of a molehill, and generally anyone who thinks stuff like this needs to be focused on (including updates on celebrities falling of the wagon or behaving badly). Sickening. Again, the CONCEPT, not the words. No defense of what ..... said, but I'll defend the fact that his privacy was obviously violated.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

the problem here is that it's the National Enquirer making these claims. And we all know what the National Enquirer is. Horseshit. 


Just like the WWE is a parody of real sports (meaning they are an imitation of sport), the National Enquirer is a parody of real news (meaning they are an imitation of news). Both are fake, both make up stories on a daily basis, both are only imitations. That is their business models, and they don't hide those facts. They straight up admit their stories are horsecrap, and both admit they are only 'entertainment'.

So wft - here we have one bullshit organization making claims about a racist man who works with another bullshit organization.... lol.. fuck something stinks here. 

Wait this one out. There isn't even any released proof of this, yet shit's already hit the fan. Like I said - something stinks here


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... ...... H U L K H O G A N


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Vinny Mac saying the N word to John Cena while Booker T and Sharmell look on was probably 1000 times more blatantly racist than this private conversation that .... was having.







Not saying two wrongs make a right, but GIMME A BREAK.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> the problem here is that it's the National Enquirer making these claims. And we all know what the National Enquirer is. Horseshit.
> 
> 
> Just like the WWE is a parody of real sports (meaning they are an imitation of sport), the National Enquirer is a parody of real news (meaning they are an imitation of news). Both are fake, both make up stories on a daily basis, both are only imitations. That is their business models, and they don't hide those facts. They straight up admit their stories are horsecrap, and both admit they are only 'entertainment'.
> ...


Wait...so the story about Michelle Obama having an affair with a sasquatch and giving birth to a mutant child with telekinetic powers....ISN'T true?





My life has no meaning anymore.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Can we keep his name banned? Users coming up with new names for him is the best part about all of this :rock


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Captain Edd said:


> Can we keep his name banned? Users coming up with new names for him is the best part about all of this :rock



Hulk Hogan is all I know how to call him :draper2


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> So when will Hulk Hogan finally get uncensored?


Just now apparently


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Delete this


----------



## black republican (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

why do white men worry about who their daughter is fucking? even if its a black man so what? why the anger? its 2015!


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

H ulk H ogan is censored now? What is the point? Who cares.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So I just learned that this was from his Sex Tape? I'm sorry but everything is fair game in bed.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



black republican said:


> why do white men worry about who their daughter is fucking? even if its a black man so what? why the anger? its 2015!


I think most men care about who their daughters are with. This is a big problem in the black community and a reason why many other ethnic groups have succeeded. A lot of black fathers are absent in their daughters lives. They grow up without a good role model. This is not racist its a fact. 67% of black people grow up in single parent homes compared to 25% of white. So I understand if you are black and you do not understand that, but in many cultures the next generations success is very important. So a loving father is something foreign to over 2/3s of black people in this country. It is not a part of their culture. .... spent a fortune on his daughters career and was concerned with her future. He even says he wouldn't care if it was an athlete or something, but implied the guy made money in shady ways. 

Or lets listen to Muhammad Ali's views on race for why someone might want their child with someone of the same race

"It ain’t sad because I want my child to look like me. Every intelligent person wants his child to look like him. I’m sad because I don’t want to blot out my race and lose my beautiful identity? Chinese love Chinese, they love the little slanted eyes brown-skinned babies. Pakistanis love their culture; Jewish people love their culture. Lot of Catholics want to marry a Catholic; they want the religion to be the same. Who wants to spot up yourself and kill your race? You are a hater of your people if you don’t want to say who you are. You shame what God made you. God didn’t make no mistake; he made us all like we are."-Muhammad Ali


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Warrior hated Gays, yet WWE won't remove him from the HoF because they still need to exploit his passing.

And I don't see Fascist Mods banning his name or people crying over his remarks.

Where is the banning of Vince McMahon? Something a stupid idiot HH said a few years ago and people NOW are worried about it. All of a sudden.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

what the hell, i go out drinking one day and this thing goes down, damn it hogie, i cannot believe u, you were supposed to be a good guy, you had a family, your kids are awful and terrible but you still had your pride, this no sense, and now i cannot play with him if i happen to buy wwe 2k16


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> I think most men care about who their daughters are with. This is a big problem in the black community and a reason why many other ethnic groups have succeeded. A lot of black fathers are absent in their daughters lives. They grow up without a good role model. This is not racist its a fact. 67% of black people grow up in single parent homes compared to 25% of white. So I understand if you are black and you do not understand that, but in many cultures the next generations success is very important. So a loving father is something foreign to over 2/3s of black people in this country. It is not a part of their culture. .... spent a fortune on his daughters career and was concerned with her future. He even says he wouldn't care if it was an athlete or something, but implied the guy made money in shady ways.
> 
> Or lets listen to Muhammad Ali's views on race for why someone might want their child with someone of the same race
> 
> "It ain’t sad because I want my child to look like me. Every intelligent person wants his child to look like him. I’m sad because I don’t want to blot out my race and lose my beautiful identity? Chinese love Chinese, they love the little slanted eyes brown-skinned babies. Pakistanis love their culture; Jewish people love their culture. Lot of Catholics want to marry a Catholic; they want the religion to be the same. Who wants to spot up yourself and kill your race? You are a hater of your people if you don’t want to say who you are. You shame what God made you. God didn’t make no mistake; he made us all like we are."-Muhammad Ali


Two wrongs don't make a right. And while I understand why you posted Ali's quote, he didn't go on a racial tirade to prove his point. There is a huge difference to approach here.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Facist mods :lmao

Jesus, stop taking a damn wrestling forum seriously.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Shala's Summertime Massacre said:


> Facist mods :lmao
> 
> Jesus, stop taking a damn wrestling forum seriously.


Spelling


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> 1. where is the proof of this audio
> 
> *2. this place is very closely related to the WWE, if not somehow owned/funded by them. That's the only reason that the name .... ..... is censored- because it isn't censored anywhere else*


Omg, this is fucking rich :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TNA is Here said:


> So I just learned that this was from his Sex Tape? I'm sorry but everything is fair game in bed.


holy fuck LOL.


If this turns out to be the National Enquirer (strike 1) making a claim that the wwe's Hawlk Hoahgan (strike 2) ..... made racist remarks in a fucking sex tape (strike 3 your out)... oh fuck where does the gong show start and where does it end with all of this...

it's looking more and more like one big fucking "Donald Trump" sensationalized 'horseshit story of the day' here...

damn I'm not gonna be the least bit surprised if we find out this was one big fucking hoax that made its way to the mainstream... exactly what they had hoped for though, probably

wait till next week... Hoahgan comes out and sues the National Fucking Enquirer for making up stories about him... but then they defend themselves by saying WE'RE THE FUCKING NATIONAL ENQUIRER.. ITS WHAT WE FUCKING DO .......... HOW YOU GONNA SUE US WHEN ALL WE DO IS PUBLISH ENTERTAINMENT BULLSHIT.. WE E-N-T-E-R-T-A-I-N-M-E-N-T, ......., GET IT? WE DON'T PUBLISH REAL NEWS, WE PUBLISH COMPLETE BULLSHIT, WE ADMIT IT, ITS WHAT WE DO, AND WE DAMN PROUD OF IT!!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> 1. where is the proof of this audio
> 
> *2. this place is very closely related to the WWE, if not somehow owned/funded by them. That's the only reason that the name .... ..... is censored- because it isn't censored anywhere else*


:lel
*Please, tell me you're joking.

They censored the name as a joke. FFS, get a sense of humor.*


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> holy fuck LOL.
> 
> 
> If this turns out to be the National Enquirer (strike 1) making a claim that the wwe's Hawlk Hoahgan (strike 2) ..... made racist remarks in a fucking sex tape (strike 3 your out)... oh fuck where does the gong show start and where does it end with all of this...
> ...


Damn right and the WWE would look dumb as fuck for overreacting.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



jamal. said:


> shut the fuck up


So you're obviously a hypocrite yourself..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Sup


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

My favorite part about all this is how WF has censored the word "br0ther" :lol


----------



## RunninWild (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I LOVE AND SUPPORT YOU


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... ..... is a hero.

H ULK H OGAN

Done with these WWE shill forums.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TheLooseCanon said:


>


Quoted for hilarity.
When he rubs the belt... 
:LOL


















Back to Hawk Kolgan, 
this is just part of his NWO persona. 








Red & Yellow ..... would never say n&*%.


----------



## ItDoesntMatter316 (May 3, 2015)

Im about sick of situations like this where stuff said outside the realm of the job causes someone's employer to get all PC.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



curlyspeppa said:


> And my question still stands. Who has he hurt?


it's not relevant........ hurt himself.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



ItDoesntMatter316 said:


> Im about sick of situations like this where stuff said outside the realm of the job causes someone's employer to get all PC.


it's called the 21st century......the e isn't trying to lose fans or get bad publicity for something ..... did.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

let's be fucking honest here for a second.

we're dealing with the national enquirer, making claims about Hawlk Hoahgan and the wwe. Both sides being one big-assed joke. And they don't deny it, either. So.

Look at this bloody video. It's a public video on YouTube, so are there any issues with posting it here? I mean- what's up with this shit, lol:






So here we have Vince McMahon, using the same fucking language that his company fired Hawlk Hoahgan for using. Please explain how this is ever going to fly. 

If any of this shit is actually real to begin with, then it's gonna get a hell of a lot worse for Vince and his little WWE. He's as every bit responsible for using this fucking language as is the man he fired. This is fucked up, and they know it. If it's real, I'd love to see this burn that company big time. They had it coming for decades. 

But on the other hand - this is the wwe - and hell, who's to say this isn't the start of the "road to wrestlemania" for next April... only idiots are gonna eat this shit up like a baby gets fed baby food before waiting and seeing what happens in the next little while here... wait and fucking see first


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> holy fuck LOL.
> 
> 
> If this turns out to be the National Enquirer (strike 1) making a claim that the wwe's Hawlk Hoahgan (strike 2) ..... made racist remarks in a fucking sex tape (strike 3 your out)... oh fuck where does the gong show start and where does it end with all of this...
> ...


if it was a hoax then he wouldn't have apologized....


----------



## TheGoldbergShovel (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WWE's hypocrisy is too much to bear. Unsubscribing from that network they love so much now.

P.S. The Funker's first name is censored for some reason. Such bullshit. He's a wrestling god who has nothing to do with ol' ....ster. Get that shit out of here.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Shala's Summertime Massacre said:


> Facist mods :lmao
> 
> Jesus, stop *taking a damn wrestling forum seriously*.


well none of them have friends or girlfriends....


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Deadman's Hand said:


> :lel
> *Please, tell me you're joking.
> 
> They censored the name as a joke. FFS, get a sense of humor.*


Skimming through the thread to see what's up with this story and saw H.o.g.a.n's name dotted out, and I thought I was seeing things, then I saw the pattern. Thanks for putting that in, cause I sure hope it was a joke and not WF literally blocking his name out on the blog, cause that really has no logical meaning behind it. 

Back to Mr. America--- (  ), still can't understand why they'd remove everything about him INCLUDING his HOF page. Haven't gone into much of all the details cause I'm too lazy to do that right now, but come on....are they REALLY going to Benoit him over racist comments?? Terminating him and stop selling merchandise I can kinda understand (still stupid to a point, logically speaking) but as far as like saying he never existed to us is kinda a slap in the face. Fuck man, it's not like he did a double murder/suicide deal, so are we really gonna sink that low? I don't really agree with him being a racist and all if he still is, though that is kinda a norm with older generations. Pointing out a post too I skimmed from a user saying like Catholics want to marry Catholics, etc.--he made some good points. But you know, how RIDICULOUS are people gonna be just to be spiteful? Repressing the issue, person, etc. only makes things worse and does not help matters. 

Guess the old adage of "sticks and stones" does not ring with big name companies who want to stick their tail between their legs with politically correct bullshit matters. Like the Be a Star campaign and other anti-bullying parties. I'm glad WWE and society does that, but we need to also spread word that there are ALWAYS going to be bullies, racists, bigots, etc and sometimes we need to just ignore them and grow a set to overcome the hateful words. Like who the fuck cares what people think? You have to do you and be yourself and stop worrying about the BS that people spew.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TERRASTAR18 said:


> it's called the 21st century......the e isn't trying to lose fans or get bad publicity for something ..... did.


Yeah......WWE should get bad publicity for something WWE did in the past instead.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> let's be fucking honest here for a second.
> 
> we're dealing with the national enquirer, making claims about Hawlk Hoahgan and the wwe. Both sides being one big-assed joke. And they don't deny it, either. So.
> 
> ...


How many people are going to bring that up? Vince saying that was treated negatively by Booker and Cena, and was supposed to show how much of a silly old man Vince is in trying to be "hip and cool" by using that word all those rappers say. In context the word wasn't used how ..... apparently was saying it.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> But on the other hand - this is the wwe - and hell, who's to say this isn't the start of the "road to wrestlemania" for next April... only idiots are gonna eat this shit up like a baby gets fed baby food before waiting and seeing what happens in the next little while here... wait and fucking see first


Follow the burning crosses on the road to Wrestlemania b rother lol


----------



## RunninWild (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

How long do you guys think







will be blackballed for? Do you think it's permanent? Geez...I hope not. Will







ever return to the WWE?


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

man... the more and more i think about this, the more i think this is just gonna be another fucking stunt... 

vince mcmahon's company is going to cancel Hoahgan's contract for using language that he himself used.. the only difference is, vince USED IT ON LIVE TELEVISION... and Hawlk Hoahgan used it on... a private, hidden sex tape that is not available to the public.. oh fuck man, lol.

anybody waking up yet? this could very well turn out to be another stunt because of how fucking ridiculous it all is - but if it's real then i must say i don't think i've ever seen anything so stupid 

but if it's genuine:

I would sue the wwe's ass for breach of contract if i was Hawlk Hoahgan. They fucking breach my contract for using language that they themselves used on their own show, LIVE? Fuck that. Oh, theirs was "acting" and "a joke", but mine was real? Uh-huh. So it's okay to use that language so long as you claim that you're just joking, or if it's for television, right? hahahaah. wow. is that how it works. So I can call you a fucking (racist name) so long as I say "I'm just joking" after it? Or it's okay to call you a (racist name) if it's on TV? The hell is going on here lol... 

Wait and see guys. Lots more to come with this one should it be real. But I doubt it is, since Hoahgan made his "apology". And yeah, I added quotes to that.

The Road To Wrestlemania starts here guys. And oh what a controversial bang to start it off - 1997 is back, brrrrrrrrothas!!!!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## RunninWild (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> man... the more and more i think about this, the more i think this is just gonna be another fucking stunt...
> 
> vince mcmahon's company is going to cancel Hoahgan's contract for using language that he himself used.. the only difference is, vince USED IT ON LIVE TELEVISION... and Hawlk Hoahgan used it on... a private, hidden sex tape that is not available to the public.. oh fuck man, lol.
> 
> ...


His name is not Hawlk Hoahgan...HIS NAME IS







!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624806091872931840


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RunninWild said:


> How long do you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see Húlk Hógan coming back one day.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624806091872931840


Is Axel trying to be Cena now?


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WWE is so racist they are afraid they will be exposed by the ..... fiasco. If they had nothing to hide they would just suspend ..... but not cutting him off the company histiry as if ..... was a generic superstar LOL.

WWe needs to take a look at how they've never had any black man as a top wwe superstar since Booker-T...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624806091872931840


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Yeah......WWE should get bad publicity for something WWE did in the past instead.


they should but doesn't change .....'s.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

hahaha u guys are geniuses.. how do you do that 

so as i understand it, this all happens in one day - the wwe terminates Hoahgan's contract.. and then in the same day, Hoahgan apologizes? without the tape being heard by fucking anybody? just going by what the national enquirer says, the fake newspaper that publishes fake stories for their business? damn lol. And just hours later? Without consulting his lawyers/agents and without reveiwing the terms/details of the release first? Nah LOL. Not that fast. 

In the real world, (which all of this isn't), the first step would be that this fucking audio tape is actually RELEASED TO THE PUBLIC so everyone knows of it. 

Second, the wwe would terminate their agreement with Hawlk. 

Third, Hawlk's lawyers and agents would look everything over, and then write up a public reply/statement (not an apology because that implies guilt) in the next few days. And then take action from there, such as fighting the case, and their first line of defense would be that this fucking wwe company has used that exact same language in the past, so how are they going to breach a contract on that??

you guys think the wwe is going to cancel their agreement on him, without him then going to his lawyers/agents for defense? it's not as easy as vince "firing" him and then he does nothing... in the real world, this is a big legal battle. But this is wrestling, NOT the real world. So you'll see what I mean as the days/weeks go on. It's surprising that some of the mainstream scumbag media caught on to this though. Wouldn't be the first time they've been hook line and sinkered though. 

This doesn't all go down in 4 or 5 hours lol, it's a process that would transpire over several days


..the road to wrestlemania guys. this is it. hook line.. and fucking sinker lol.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> man... the more and more i think about this, the more i think this is just gonna be another fucking stunt...
> 
> vince mcmahon's company is going to cancel Hoahgan's contract for using language that he himself used.. the only difference is, vince USED IT ON LIVE TELEVISION... and Hawlk Hoahgan used it on... a private, hidden sex tape that is not available to the public.. oh fuck man, lol.
> 
> ...


contracts don't work like that buddy.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> hahaha u guys are geniuses.. how do you do that
> 
> so as i understand it, this all happens in one day - the wwe terminates Hoahgan's contract.. and then in the same day, Hoahgan apologizes? without the tape being heard by fucking anybody? just going by what the national enquirer says, the fake newspaper that publishes fake stories for their business? damn lol. And just hours later? Without consulting his lawyers/agents and without reveiwing the terms/details of the release first? Nah LOL. Not that fast.
> 
> ...


ummm you are reaching buddy.....newspapers/news sites saw leaks of this video and posted articles....besides that turning your greatest babyface into a racist is like the worst booking move ever.


----------



## RunninWild (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*








!








!








!

Forever.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Dennis Rodman backs up ....ster.

http://nydailynews.com/sports/baske...fends-....-.....-not-racist-article-1.2303380


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RunninWild said:


> How long do you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The media and non-wrestling fans will quickly forget this once the next horrible villain surfaces. Eventually, if there is still money to be made, he'll be back.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TERRASTAR18 said:


> ummm you are reaching buddy.....newspapers/news sites saw leaks of this video and posted articles....besides that turning your greatest babyface into a racist is like the worst booking move ever.


oh yeah... running a storyline as one of their characters (Hawlk Hoahgan) as a racist is reaching... just like Triple H having sex with a corpse is reaching... or having Big Bossman asking Big Show's dead mom to have sex is reaching... or when Heidenreich kidnapped Michael Cole and banged from him behind is reaching.. you get the point?

so after all these sick, twisted and offesnsive storylines of the past, why do you think that having a racist Hawlk Hoahgan is not allowed?? Damn, that would be a soft idea compared to what this company has done in the past.

sorry man but you need to think first before speaking


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TERRASTAR18 said:


> contracts don't work like that buddy.


what do you mean. If they terminated his agreement and paid him out, then that's one thing.

But if they terminated him without paying out what he's owed... then that's another. And that's where his agents and lawyers will fight for the remaining money owed on the deal. 

How else do they work?


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> oh yeah... running a storyline as one of their characters (Hawlk Hoahgan) as a racist is reaching... just like Triple H having sex with a corpse is reaching... or having Big Bossman asking Big Show's dead mom to have sex is reaching... or when Heidenreich kidnapped Michael Cole and banged from him behind is reaching.. you get the point?
> 
> so after all these sick, twisted and offesnsive storylines of the past makes you think that having a racist Hawlk Hoahgan is so far out of the possiblities? Damn, that would be a soft idea compared to what this company has done in the past.
> 
> *sorry man but you need to think first before speaking*


take your own advice...i'm not the one writing an idiotic scenario. this isn't a storyline wrapped in the wwe creative...this is a national news story. this would never fly in the pg era. remember they have a corporate structure.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Just saw this on another board:


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



krillep said:


> Dennis Rodman backs up ....ster.
> 
> http://nydailynews.com/sports/baske...fends-....-.....-not-racist-article-1.2303380


Love the comment someone made:

"Having Dennis Rodman calling you a great guy probably does more harm than good."


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> what do you mean. If they terminated his agreement and paid him out, then that's one thing.
> 
> But if they terminated him without paying out what he's owed... then that's another. And that's where his agents and lawyers will fight for the remaining money owed on the deal.
> 
> How else do they work?


what i mean is these contracts usually have clauses usually behavioral.....i'm pretty sure it covers racism. that's pretty standard procedure for an entertainment company like the e.


----------



## dastardly (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Luckily, I've watched so much WCW and TNA I know a work when I see one.

Expect Hawk Hoe-gan to heel turn and come back with a new, racist gimmick.

:russo 

It's all just a brilliantly designed work, like AJ Styles leaving for NJPW. Never happened. He'll be back for an invasion angle.

One day......

:troll


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> what do you mean. If they terminated his agreement and paid him out, then that's one thing.
> 
> But if they terminated him without paying out what he's owed... then that's another. And that's where his agents and lawyers will fight for the remaining money owed on the deal.
> 
> How else do they work?


Do you honestly believe that WWE didn't put anything in that contract that allows them to terminate him for tarnishing the company's image?


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This is sad tbh

That comment was private and was made like a decade ago. Why does it matters now ? Something is missing here


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Anybody remember that angle they did back in the day where somebody (I think it was DX) wrote the N word in NOD's locker room? 

Just came to mind.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TERRASTAR18 said:


> what i mean is these contracts usually have clauses usually behavioral.....i'm pretty sure it covers racism. that's pretty standard procedure for an entertainment company like the e.


doesnt matter what clauses the contracts have, the parties still fight them and take them to court. Has been that way ever since the first contract on earth was agreed upon. 

wwe will say Hawlk used racist language,but Hawlk's party will say that the wwe uses racist language and tactics and storylines all the time, and that Hawlk was just doing the same and talking in "kayfabe", just like Vince was doing on live television when he used that EXACT same language. Or some shit like that; Lawyers are there to defend and come up with a defense mechanism in order to make money for all of them. So how can vince terminate Hoahgan when he himself practices that exact same behavior.. albeit in "kayfabe". Hawlk's lawyers will come up with something similar, and say that Hawlk is also acting in "kayfabe", that's what they're there for.

Whatever it is they come up with, they'll fight it, as they're supposed to do. Fuck the "contract". It's written up, yes - but is always, ALWAYS challeneged in court when one party decides to breach it for WHATEVER reason

back to the story here - so the wwe breaches Hawlk's contract - and then Hawlk just curls up like a puppy dog with his tail between his legs, 4 hours later, and apoligizes to the world in public, even though the accusations against him have never been publicy published, but instead are still private and only alleged?????? lol man. come on.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Undertakerowns said:


> I am glad you usually stay away from "socialogical discussions on a
> WRESTLING FORUM" because you have nothing insightful to add.


I'll have you know that I'm rather offended by that, good sir, and demand you retract that barb or at least apologize. 



Undertakerowns said:


> Since when is being offended a privilege? Being called a derogatory term because of the color of your skin is not privilege.


Ah, but you'll see that I put inverted commas around that part of the sentence. That's to illustrate that it's a train of thought being expressed in this thread that’s separate to my own involvement. That is, something I didn't make apart of my business. The fact that I also said that I'm _not_ particularly interested in discussing or consigning to that part of the discussion/mindset _at the start of the sentence_ should tell you that it wasn't the point of my post. 

Granted, I did touch upon the principle of feeling offended and outraged, but that was mostly to have a crack at WWE's double standards (which WAS the point of my post). I’m also aware enough to say that I’m responding to your post because I’m feeling a level of outrage to some of your insinuations. It’s a slippery slope when things are based on principle eh? 

And where oh where did I suggest it's a privilege to be have a derogatory term thrown your way because of your ethnicity? That's one heck of a misinterpretation there buddy. 



> Privacy? ..... gave up his privacy when he decided to sue for releasing the sex tape. He knew what was in there. ..... made this
> public and now that the public knows they have the right to reject him.


Absolutely they have a right to reject him. You reject his words, I reject his words, a large population rejects his words, he now rejects his words (how genuinely sorry he is could be another issue though), etc. His sentiments should be discarded and held with contempt in the culture we're now living in. They're outdated, ignorant and potentially hurtful.

I don't care much that .....'s private time has had a spotlight shown on it. Sure, it might be apart of a larger discussion that assesses a right to privacy we should be entitled to, but that wasn't my main concern when involving myself in this topic. I simply found the guys in WWE and Gawker doing the dirty on him as being almost as morally bankrupt as he was being during that rant (which again, was the main point of my initial post). 



> Really? Racism has to go that far that people have to plan to lynch black people? We have to wait until there is a threat of violence?
> Your logic is baffling.


Before I used the word “potentially hurtful” when describing the impact .....’s rant may have had, as well as speech of a similar hateful nature in general could have. What he said would outrage a lot of people and rightfully so by our standards today. However, there are a lot of people who claim not to care about what .....’s said about them or their ‘race.’ They don’t claim to be hurt by his remarks or choose not to take notice of it. Hell, there’d probably be a surprising amount of black people that still stand by him. 

In cases like this, I maintain that idiocy like what ..... displayed is something that isn’t in the same realm as more threatening types of behavior that include a willingness to kill and/or harm. Its certainly not helping ease tension and his views probably warrants some form of punishment if we as a society want to maintain certain standards (yes, even if they were thought to be in private). Regardless, an inclination of racism to a degree like .....’s is something that falls on the individual’s head, and how people choose to respond should be up to them. 



Anglefan4life said:


> Look man, I'm middle eastern. In a starbucks, two seemingly white dudes decided to talk about the current state in the middle east. They said and I quote "people may have been mad about the internment camps back in FDRs time, but you know what? after 9/11 they should have rounded up everyone in america from the middle east and done the same! who cares about civil rights when they are a terrorist." BTW this is in 2015
> 
> And even if these two simply hold these beliefs and never harm a hair on middle easterner's heads. These two are not my ally. It's not about offended, it's about knowing that someone thinks less of you. Intrinsically, to no fault of your own.
> 
> ...


Firstly, I’m sorry you had to encounter that sort of mindset. It’s very disappointing that people cling so stubbornly to such ideals. Much of the time, the sense of vitriol and anger is stemming from feelings fear and insecurity that’s reflected in a larger population.

What you said is very important too about how one considers another less human based on their mindset and/or prejudices. It’s also another potential slippery slope. By promoting such ignorant ideals I think less of these types of people. I’m sure you do too. It’s also these differences that further divide communities, for better or worse.

I don’t think that .....’s views are ‘harmless’ though. That’s too far. What he said was hateful. Words of this nature also have the potential to influence both direct and indirect acts of violent uproar, especially in the current climate of certain countries. I’m not denying all this. However, it ultimately comes down to how people choose to express their outrage to assess the potential damage that could transpire.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



dashing_man said:


> This is sad tbh
> 
> That comment was private and was made like a decade ago. Why does it matters now ? Something is missing here


that's honestly what bothers me the most. the invasion of privacy. i've said stupid sh^t in private and i'm sure everyone else posting here has too. he didn't say these things in public to hurt anyone, he said it in his own home and whatever he says there is none of our business. gawker should be ashamed of themselves

not defending or condoning .....'s words, racism is disgusting and wrong on so many levels, but I don't think it's fair to him given the circumstances. it happened long ago and he might've been in a very bad place mentally. I find it sad that he has to go through all of this because someone decided to invade his privacy


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WWE's about to enter a shit-storm. TMZ now covering Vince's hypocrisy.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



curlyspeppa said:


> Do you honestly believe that WWE didn't put anything in that contract that allows them to terminate him for tarnishing the company's image?


I'm sure they did. So what?

The WWE will say that Hoahgan tarnished their image and that they can terminate the agreement.

But Hoahgan's lawyers will say that no, Hawlk did NOT tarnish their image, and that they CANNOT terminate the agreement, regardless of their claims. 

Who's right? Who's wrong?

The court decides.

Get it now?


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> that's honestly what bothers me the most. the invasion of privacy. i've said stupid sh^t in private and i'm sure everyone else posting here has too. he didn't say these things in public to hurt anyone, he said it in his own home and whatever he says there is none of our business. gawker should be ashamed of themselves
> 
> not defending or condoning .....'s words, racism is disgusting and wrong on so many levels, but I don't think it's fair to him given the circumstances. it happened long ago and he might've been in a very bad place mentally. I find it sad that he has to go through all of this because someone decided to invade his privacy


even if WWE gives out a lame reason for his exclusion

Removing him from HOF doesn't make any sense at all !!!!


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Vince McMahon goes on LIVE TV and publicly uses the same offensive language that he later fires Hoahgan for...

that's about as simple as this can get. Vince has no fucking leg to stand on here. None. On what fucking planet does that logic stand up???? And fuck lol, that's IF it's for real.

OR-


it's the start of the road to wrestlemania, .......BROHTHERRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!! 



which is it?


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

McMahon is getting a LOT of stick in the press for the hypocrisy in firing HH. 

Good. Hope the next few weeks are painful for Vince.

WWE will never get a penny out of me, ever again, for how they've treated HH.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TheRockfan7 said:


> WWE's about to enter a shit-storm. TMZ now covering Vince's hypocrisy.


Good, they should be called out on their hypocrisy.


----------



## Chokeline (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So Húlk Hógan doesn't want his daughter to hang out with a black person because he thinks that all black people are bad but he is fine with her hanging out with a black person who is rich..........so at the end of the day Húlk Hógan doesn't even care about his daughter but only money.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



rude awakening said:


> Good, they should be called out on their hypocrisy.


that's why I'm calling this whole thing b.s.

I don't know. Is the wwe that fucking dumb? fire a guy (their legend) for using the same offensive language that they use on public TV?

it goes 2 ways:

1. it's all fucking stunt, and it gets the road to wrestlemania started, with Hoahgan as their mega-racist-heel

or

2. the wwe are simply fucking **********. plain and simple. they fire a man for practices that they themselves have used. And they have simply forgotten what's available to the entire world on youtube as proof of their racist past (and present). 

if it's #2 , then this company is just plain fucking idiotic. Did they forget about YouTube? Did they forget that their fucking CEO, Vince McMahon, used this exact same language on Live TV? This is fucking stupid, I'm sorry. If this is real, then this is going to go sideways on them. 

The wwe will remove all racist video from the internet by tomorrow if this is real. Pay attention fans. Watch it while you can (again, if this is real).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*This is not a work.*


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

after 2 days.Still do not have any update...Fuck.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

A few news sites are calling McMahon out in his hypocrisy. He deserved to be, .....'s shouldn't be excused for what he said, but it does point to the double standards of the WWE, who all of a sudden now care about equality.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

why cant we say hoak hoahgan


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This story reminds a lot of that Former Clippers Owner, making racist comments in private but then being leaked, destroying everything a man has built


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

it's in the wwe's to just keep this shit out of the mainstream. either way they're gonna get fucked. 

the mainstream media is just gonna publish the story where Hawlk Hoahgan "allegedly" uses offensive language, but can't be proven becuase there's no audio for it. So society isn't going to think anything bad about him because they didn't hear any proof - only a "news" clip about it - and that "news" clip is coming from - you guessed it - the "National Enquirer" lol... the "newspaper" that publishes weekly stories about how aliens are living in our forests (literally)


..but then, because it's "wrestling", you just KNOW the media will drag these fuckers through the mud... 

so they'll refer back to these youtube videos where they have FULL FUCKING VIDEO PROOF of Vince McMahon using the SAME FUCKING LANGUAGE - the difference here is, they can PROVE it and they'll show the video reference on the 6 o'clock news, which is totally gonna get Hawlk Hoahgan off the hook (because they have no video/audio proof of him saying anything), but will totally FUCK Vince McMahon because they DO have the full video proof on YouTube of him using the EXACT same language he's accusing Hawlk of using. 

so you'd have to think that the WWE would have saw all this coming. They would have been smart enough to have forseen all this shit and kept things under wraps, or devised some sort of a scenariop to work it all in (removing Hoahgan from their site). They would have been smart enough to have held this off for a little while before they acted? 

Or is the wwe really this fucking dumb?


----------



## Chokeline (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



wjd1989 said:


> McMahon is getting a LOT of stick in the press for the hypocrisy in firing HH.
> 
> Good. Hope the next few weeks are painful for Vince.
> 
> WWE will never get a penny out of me, ever again, for how they've treated HH.


Even if .... ..... punches a pregnant lady,you'll still be defending him,won't you?I am not trying to defend WWE or Vince's hypocrisy in this whole ..... issue but for you to mark for ..... so hard is ridiculous.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



AryaDark said:


> *This is not a work.*


Would be epic if it was though :grin2:

20 years anniversary of NWO is in 2016. 

The monsterheel ......... ..... returns with Scott Hall&Kevin Nash at WM 32 and remaking NWO with heel Brock Lesnar - Dean Ambrose - Ziggler and heel Cena. 

Crashing the whole WWE scene and Wrestlemania with a hostile takeover. 

"You can call this the NEW new world order. Vince Mcmahon you can stick it .......!"


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



krillep said:


> Would be epic if it was though :grin2:
> 
> 20 years anniversary of NWO is in 2016.
> 
> ...


...well.. this is the way Vince McMahon thinks... or used to think.. so it's not out of reach, this is a dirtbag company that comes up with dirtbag stories. Never be surprised with these guys.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I think ..... should be punished for what he did, but just delete him from history. He such a big part of it.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Why on Earth would this forum censor Hawk Hoagie's name?


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> it's in the wwe's to just keep this shit out of the mainstream. either way they're gonna get fucked.
> 
> the mainstream media is just gonna publish the story where Hawlk Hoahgan "allegedly" uses offensive language, but can't be proven becuase there's no audio for it. So society isn't going to think anything bad about him because they didn't hear any proof - only a "news" clip about it - and that "news" clip is coming from - you guessed it - the "National Enquirer" lol... the "newspaper" that publishes weekly stories about how aliens are living in our forests (literally)
> 
> ...


What are you on about? Vince used it in kayfabe to show how uncool he is basically, all in kayfabe. It is the equivalent of such a word being used in a movie and are actors screwed over for it? No.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So I guess this means Holco Gan is the new Krispin Wah?


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I remember well when Sheiky Babe lifted up Andre at Mania 3 like one of those clubs he used to swing and broke his back and made him humble.
> 
> Vacant as the new member on Mount Rushmore is hilarious. What a surreal day this has been.


Dude I am sorry but would you please ... Put me out of my misery and tell me whose this chick in you sig ?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

We've made it to the 90th page! :curry2 (FYI, I keep my thread post count set to the traditional 20 posts per page)

Will we see 100 pages. 


Macho Man is the new Mount Rushmore. 







Damn Macho Man's rap sounds better than half of the current rap artist today. This is proof that the quality of music has declined over the decade.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

...... guy


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rozalia said:


> What are you on about? Vince used it in kayfabe to show how uncool he is basically, all in kayfabe. It is the equivalent of such a word being used in a movie and are actors screwed over for it? No.


Quite a few movies and their directors get criticized for freewheeling usage of the N-Bomb. Tarantino for example cops a lot of flak for having dropped it almost every second sentence in some of his big flicks.

Regardless of if it's in wrestling kayfabe or not, a lot of people just do not want to hear the word full stop.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So did the recording go public yet?


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



-Skullbone- said:


> Quite a few movies and their directors get criticized for freewheeling usage of the N-Bomb. Tarantino for example cops a lot of flak for having dropped it almost every second sentence in some of his big flicks.
> 
> Regardless of if it's in wrestling kayfabe or not, a lot of people just do not want to hear the word full stop.


Well there are always people complaining about this and that but ultimately they aren't credible. There are people here actually talking about Vince saying it on TV like it is some grand show of hypocrisy as hey he is just as bad apparently. However any rational person would tell them that it isn't real so while you can see it as crass... nothing is going to happen to Vince over it. 

WWE has done some questionable things such as the racist angle with Booker/Triple H as Booker losing that puts forward implications... but Vince saying the word in a innocent manner is in no way a such a terrible sin like some are making out.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Was it really necessary to censor his name? Bit childish, wrestlingforum.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*Seems like even WF has removed the name Holko Gun like the word n!gga. I see dots *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Yeezus said:


> Dude I am sorry but would you please ... Put me out of my misery and tell me whose this chick in you sig ?


Check your visitor's page.


----------



## Chokeline (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TheShieldSuck said:


> Was it really necessary to censor his name? Bit childish, wrestlingforum.


Can't you get the satire behind it?The mods are obviously pointing out the stupidity and overemphasis on WWE's part for trying to erase somebody like .... ..... from the wrestling history.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

what if hogie is innocent after all? i know he apologizies for his shitty facist behavior but since the tape is not available, there could be other much deeper meanings behind the words of destruction that guide him towards racism


----------



## AOneManDynasty (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hole Kogan, fight for what's white, fight for your life!


He done goofed


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The emotions in this thread are delicious

I wanna see Heath V and Ric David locked in one thread going head to head in a 'who cries more'-on a pole match.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This thread depresses me.

.... ..... being automatically edited out on the forum is funny, not fascist. A lot of WF regulars just learned that a man they considered one of their all-time favourite wrestlers is a two-faced fraud. I’m all for bringing some humour into a sad situation like that. 

People keep posting lines like “everyone says these things at home” and “we’re all racist”. No, everyone doesn’t say these things at home. When my neighbour blasts music at 11 pm on a weekday I don’t start raving about him being a “damn n****r”. No, everyone isn’t racist; most people have certain prejudices and preferences based on experience and stereotypes but that’s not the same as full blown racism. Thinking there’s a few, exceptional good blacks out there but most of them aren’t worthy of your daughter is racist. Seeing your daughter dating a black man as “jumping sides” is racist. Saying “I’m a racist” is racist. 

I tried, because I like to give everyone the benefit of doubt, to rationalize .....’s use of that word. Maybe it’s just his shorthand for wastes of space who happen to be black? No, that doesn’t work. It wasn’t his use of a slur that made me notice his blatant racism, it was what he was casually complaining about. That, and his flat out saying “I’m a racist”. 

I come from a racially mixed family. Despite that, my father was prone to racist remarks. Surprise, not just white people in all white households can be racist. I know how racists talk, especially the ones who consider themselves just a little bit racist. This thread is full of “little bit” racism. 

_Does WWE have problems with racism, sexism and most other –isms you can list?_ For damn sure they do.
_Are there other big wrestling names who are just as, or even more, deplorable than .....?_ Absolutely.
_Is the WWE reaction all about distancing themselves from potential controversy?_ Obviously.
_Will ..... eventually be back in a less prominent role?_ More than likely. 
_Am I done with this thread? _Yes.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Lot of media outlets are picking up other stuff from wwe back in the day.

Hope they get something on hunter so he gets fired


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

hogie must be squealing in unhappiness under his basement, everybody hates the bald one now, looking at him with tainted eyes and spitting on his yellow posters, hogie can only shake his head, hoping to get rid off his racists and facist behavior that way before the roof collapses oh no


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I can't believe that Vince McMahon would go this far with someone who practically made his money all these years for him. I have always hated .... ..... and despised everything he stands for,but to completely eliminate all mention of him anywhere and act like he never existed is absolutely ridiculous. If you want to terminate his contract, that's fine, go ahead. But to just wipe out his digital footprint from the wrestling landscape is fucked up.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Kostic said:


> Why on Earth would this forum censor Hawk Hoagie's name?


I'm pretty sure this forum is censoring .... .....'s name as a joke.


----------



## Becky's Otologist (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RiC David said:


> Ah, the second flavour of apologism I've seen in about as many seconds. A mis-step. You can learn so much about people by how they perceive things like this - *I see the exposure of something repugnant and rotten, you see a mis-step. Oops! How careless of me, I slipped up and hated n*ggers!*.........


You are right. I say mis-step and you feel that is too mild to say. Could say f*ck up or syntax error, epic fail or whatever, but did not know that you see it as a degree. I am absolutely standing by the fact he should pay for his actions. I.E. If I say such things (NEVER) in my enviroment and at work they find out what I have been saying then I also will get fired due to damaging the company. He as an athlete/entertainer so a role-model for a lot of people it is even worse and you have to be careful with everything. You should pay for the terrible things you do.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Kevin Lockard said:


> Most everyone (including many of the people on this very forum) have said the "N" word before, whether they'd ever admit to it or not. Who cares. It's a six letter word. It's only 'racist' if the intentions behind it are racist.
> 
> I know ..... went a little bit further than that, but still. It's not like the WWE Hall of Fame is full of saints. I mean, Ultimate Warrior anybody? Wifebeater 3:16 (Whose ex-girlfriend from 2004, crazy as she was, even claimed he called her a n***er lover, I might add)? Those guys, and a whole bunch others.
> 
> I fully understand the PR reasons for why WWE are distancing themselves from ..... for the time being, but once this blows over (and it will), he's not gonna get the permanent Benoit treatment. Saying offensive shit in private and murdering your entire family are worlds apart. Besides, ..... means too much to the history of WWF/E and pro wrestling as a whole to be erased for good just because he uttered some bad shit in a private conversation that should have never been made public in the first place.


I don't think anybody here can claim to never have uttered a racist remark, it being about whites, blacks, reds, muslims, christians, gays n lesbians, jews, oriental. Double H is just a public figure and got caught. I understand why WWE wants to distance themselves, but with all the shit we know going on backstage it's just so hypocritical. They only do it because if the almighty dollar, which is sickening and the reason I cannot take their actions seriously. WWE wouldn't care if one of their stars was dealing crack to kids as long as he would keep it secret and would make them a decent profit.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

they really terminated ho gan's contract?
damn hog an was still a star attraction


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I don't see the hypocrisy in this at all. As the cliche goes, there is no such thing as bad words, just bad intentions. I don't think most people have too much of a problem with the use of the N word especially as it's used in such a trivial manner nowadays, rather if someone uses the word with racial intentions. Vince, though a hypocrite in many ways as we all are, is certainly not in this instance and you must be naive to think so.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

:tysonlol at the thread name being censored.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Damn, .... ..... :mj2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

......... .... .....

You can't even say ho11ywood guys :Rollins


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... .....! We comin' for you, .....!


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Might Guy said:


> ......... .... .....
> 
> You can't even say ho11ywood guys :Rollins


"Br0ther" is also censored. Which gets me thinking. Did he mean to say the N word instead of "br0ther" all this time? :hmm:


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Necrolust said:


> I don't think anybody here can claim to never have uttered a racist remark, it being about whites, blacks, reds, muslims, christians, gays n lesbians, jews, oriental. Double H is just a public figure and got caught. I understand why WWE wants to distance themselves, but with all the shit we know going on backstage it's just so hypocritical. They only do it because if the almighty dollar, which is sickening and the reason I cannot take their actions seriously. WWE wouldn't care if one of their stars was dealing crack to kids as long as he would keep it secret and would make them a decent profit.


Yeah pretty sure I can say Ive never said anything like 'im a racist, fucking ......s' and Id hope 99.9% of the forum would be the same.

You seem to find the fact that wwe is a business and businesses want to make money more disgusting than racism which is a bit weird.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm sure the HH will be uncensored soon enough.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I saw The Suburban Commando at our latest KKK rally and he said this is all a work.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Flash Funk said:


> Yeah pretty sure I can say Ive never said anything like 'im a racist, fucking ......s' and Id hope 99.9% of the forum would be the same.
> 
> You seem to find the fact that wwe is a business and businesses want to make money more disgusting than racism which is a bit weird.












Double H? Wasn't that a different guy?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm not going to scroll through this thread to see if this was already posted. Warrior was 100% right about HH and karma has caught up to him.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... ..... is so nice


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Tangerine said:


> I'm not going to scroll through this thread to see if this was already posted. Warrior was 100% right about HH and karma has caught up to him.


Yeah, because Warrior was certainly a saint himself, wasn't he?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Kevin Lockard said:


> Yeah, because Warrior was certainly a saint himself, wasn't he?


Nobody said he was a saint? But he was 100 times the man HH was. He never purposely hurt anybody through his actions like HH did. He might have said some controversial stuff but he backed up all his claims with arguments. 

It's true what they say that the good die young.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Even Rodzilla is defending [Redacted] now.

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...fends-....-.....-not-racist-article-1.2303380


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I know it's bad but they have gone a little bit overboard removing him from everything.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Fuck him. He can never be what he was and the embarrassment WWE have is their biggest ever star, the face of the company is a vile racist
That's why it's gone nuclear, this isn't an act on tv, a stupid gimmick. This is the character of the man
Even the anthem real American sounds racist because of this.
It seems people are finding every excuse to defend him, he was in a bad place 8 years ago. Turns out it was 3 and it's gone to we all make mistakes 
The mind boggles


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

If You Knew My Father~

By Brooke ......

If you knew the dad I knew,
you’d know his tender heart.

He’d never want to hurt his fans,
or family from the start.

If you knew my father,
you would know how hard he fought…

and the way it brought a smile to people light, medium and dark.

We always fight a battle
that people never see,

and sometimes when you’re hurting, you don’t think logically.

Human isn’t perfect,
and perfect is not he,

but I can tell you one thing, it’s just not what it seems.

Cause If you knew the dad I knew,
you’d know he raised me well.

He taught me folks are so much more
than shades could ever tell.

And If you knew my father,
you would know he’s down to earth.

He may have slammed the giant,
but remembers life’s true worth.

If you knew my father,
if you just walked in his shoes…

then you would know that microscope that comes with yellow boots.

If you knew my father,
you would see your own in mine.

And if he was your father, you could never find divide.

Cause me- I bet your father
or someone that you love

Maybe regrets something
they wish they’d never done.

So if you know my father,
remember he’s a man,

and you would crave relief if people judged everything you did.

The lord says to forgive them,
don’t be the one to stone…

so please remember his strong arms when you were all alone.

The lives he’s changed, the friends he’s made,
the people he’s inspired…

It makes me sad to see my dad
defeated and so tired.

If you knew my father,
you would know just how he’s hurting…

For he loves every one of you, regardless of your story.

And if you met my father,
I know he’d give you love!

He’d lift you up, apologize and give you all a hug.

For those who think you know my father,
remember who you are.

We all can make mistakes and carry ugly scars.

Because I know my father,
I can promise this-

Just like you and I, things we don’t mean can sometimes slip.

We all continue learning.
This life can be so rough…

So if you know my father, please try not to be tough.

My father has a daughter,
and I have feelings too.

And if I knew your father, I would do the same for you.
[END GRAY BOX]

She also posted a video of her father speaking to a young black man in a wheelchair, and wrote “This is how I was raised.”

:flair4


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Can't say I am surprised that this has happened, I think we all knew ..... was not a saint, but its disappointing that the two biggest names in wrestling are a racist and a woman beater. I think WWE have done the right thing with ....., just wonder if he will ever work for them again.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Flash Funk said:


> Yeah pretty sure I can say Ive never said anything like 'im a racist, fucking ......s' and Id hope 99.9% of the forum would be the same.
> 
> You seem to find the fact that wwe is a business and businesses want to make money more disgusting than racism which is a bit weird.


Not at all, that's what they should be doing. All the bigotry that goes on behind the scenes, even from management is fine by them, as long as it stays hidden. That's hypocrisy and I don't like it.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

It's a shame what they're doing to







. Words never hurt anybody.







is and always will be the man.







was a hero to children worldwide.







was the biggest face in wrestling history.







was the biggest heel in wrestling history.







ushered in two wrestling booms.
Long live







!


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rozalia said:


> Well there are always people complaining about this and that but ultimately they aren't credible. There are people here actually talking about Vince saying it on TV like it is some grand show of hypocrisy as hey he is just as bad apparently. However any rational person would tell them that it isn't real so while you can see it as crass... nothing is going to happen to Vince over it.
> 
> WWE has done some questionable things such as the racist angle with Booker/Triple H as Booker losing that puts forward implications... but Vince saying the word in a innocent manner is in no way a such a terrible sin like some are making out.


I'm not really sure if this is a matter of the audience's credibility. If enough people cry foul over an issue like racism then a company has no choice but to listen. 

In saying this though, a lot of people just don't want to hear the word. Ever. Not all people think the same--regardless of ethnicity--but it always carries a risk of backlash when used. That's what the word means to a lot of people and what it's been built up as over time. You can't _tell_ people not to be offended when it symbolizes so much past and present conflict. 

As for comparing the two, I am in agreement with you. Something like Vince the character awkwardly trying to exchange ebonics with John Cena in a comedy segment surely can't carry the same weight as Hul K.H. Ogan speaking with extreme disdain for black people in general--all the while thinking it was away from the public domain.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Bloody hell the shit really has hit the fan!


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

#WalMartClothes


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

i suspect they're going to retcon all those 80's/early 90's WWE/Wrestlemania video packages and make out that Savage was the guy along with Bret.

Which would make me very happy.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rybotch said:


> #WalMartClothes


:lmao


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



glenwo2 said:


> Yeah I know.
> 
> 
> This is pissing me off myself. I mean is this an attempt at humor by certain someone's? :shrug
> ...



Idk, I guess they're just WWE's little bitch.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Apparently there's also audio of him calling the Rock the N word and *****
KKULK Kogan SURE IS RACIST


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



DJHJR86 said:


> Even Rodzilla is defending [Redacted] now.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...fends-....-.....-not-racist-article-1.2303380


You mean the wealthy 8 foot black guy that ..... didn't mind fucking his daughter?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So we cant use his name on here at all now?


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Mark Henry ain't no uncle tom. :genius


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Mark ''ratings'' Henry just spoke out


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



PunkDrunk said:


> Fuck him. He can never be what he was and the embarrassment WWE have is their biggest ever star, the face of the company is a vile racist
> That's why it's gone nuclear, this isn't an act on tv, a stupid gimmick. This is the character of the man
> Even the anthem real American sounds racist because of this.
> It seems people are finding every excuse to defend him, he was in a bad place 8 years ago. Turns out it was 3 and it's gone to we all make mistakes
> The mind boggles


Says the man with a Flair avatar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iya6AJgHMBA&t=3m11s


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I agree with ..... All he did was call a spade a spade.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Forbes reporting that WWE stock has fallen $50m


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

LOL Oh H*gan Its unfortunate but this is what happens when you say shit like this. 


I am happy we don't have to worry about seeing H*gan wrestle at 32 now. Even tho he was never going to in the first place.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ygor said:


> The entire rant was clumsy, excessive, and bitter but this part is correct. We all have pre-judged or been manipulated in our beliefs based upon race/religion/nationality to a certain extent and feel comfortable categorizing certain types of people we're comfortable categorizing. All cultures are guilty and accountable with none being exempt or innocent. He who is without sin can be the first one to climb up on a soapbox.


I wouldnt say all. I dont look at race/etnicity and go that guy must be that way thats just ignorant because every person on the planet is an individual that has experienced different stuff and thats what molds you into the person you become. Race and religion is just a small part of that. If anything I look at a persons body language/way of talking to get a clue of what kinda person he or she is. But your right alot more people then we think are in some way racist which is a shame.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*






This pretty much sums up Double H in the WWE


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> LOL Oh H*gan Its unfortunate but this is what happens when you say shit like this.
> 
> 
> I am happy we don't have to worry about seeing H*gan wrestle at 32 now. Even tho he was never going to in the first place.


And that sucks. I was predicting that he squash bray wyatt.

Now my money's on Kevin Nash to squash bray with the finger poke of doom


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hey, do you guys remember when the 3rd man turned out to be nobody, and Nash and Hall's careers hit rock bottom after trying to invade WCW? If only there was some aging household name that could have turned Heel and reinvented his persona for the 90s. That could have been an awesome faction. They could wear black and white t shirts.

Hey, remember when Edge captured the tag titles all by himself?

Hey, who did The Rock face at WM 18? Oh ya, nobody. What a forgettable WrestleMania.

Zeus should totally go after the WWE title. Nobody can stop him.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*









@Jim Ross :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Can't believe my childhood hero is a racist. Sad to know but it doesn't surprise me he felt that way. Its all cool if he can talk and chill with black people but I guess his true colors show when a person of color is banging his daughter.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Remember when Smackdown was in Montreal back in 2002 and the fans gave a standing ovation to an empty ring for like 10 minutes? That was weird..


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ham and Egger said:


> Can't believe my childhood hero is a racist. Sad to know but it doesn't surprise me he felt that way. Its all cool if he can talk and chill with black people but I guess his true colors show when a person of color is banging his daughter.


that convo was private, that doesn't define ..... i'm not a fan but this is wrong by WWE for doing this. If there is more to that but we don't know now do we


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WWE lost 50m in a day over this
But yes they were wrong to do this, why not lose more?
Rabble rabble rabble


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



BrettSK said:


> At the end of the day, .... made some bad remarks in what he thought was a private conversation.
> 
> Now, his life has been turned upside down and he'll have to live with this, his legacy and reputation tarnished.
> 
> ...


This is a really ignorant comment, black people don't call each other N1GGERS! Fact! We use a different word from what HH used just take the "er" off and replace it with an "A"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



dashing_man said:


> @Jim Ross :lmao :lmao


:lmao Fucking choked on my water at this. 

First class all round.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Undertaker also backs up .... ...... Bring back .....!


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

And to put the icing on the cake wrestling forums bans his name. Tough week for ..... lol.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ham and Egger said:


> Can't believe my childhood hero is a racist. Sad to know but it doesn't surprise me he felt that way. Its all cool if he can talk and chill with black people but I guess his true colors show when a person of color is banging his daughter.


I know it seems wrong but look at it like this, you're some 60 something year old white guy who grew up in the 50s-70s era. Would YOU be okay with your young white daughter getting smashed by a black dude who looked like a thug? I'm not talking about Theo Huxtable or Carlton, I'm talking about dude looking like a typical fake gangster rapper. Would you be down with your young daughter getting dicked down by that??

I know I wouldn't, and I'm black. :jericho2


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This is HO KOGAN's 2nd earth shattering heel turn in the last 20 years!


----------



## iAmHarry (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*






Noice.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

At Wrestlemania 1: Mr. T defeated Roddy Piper and Paul Orndorff in a handicap match

At Wrestlemania 2: King Kong Bundy weren't able to climb the steel cage so, he quit the match

At Wrestlemania 3: The Immovable Object was able to Resist that Force?

At Wrestlemania 4: Andre The Giant didn't advance because.... um.... had to use the bathroom all night long?

At Wrestlemania 5: Randy Savage forfeited the title and gave it to Miss Elizabeth

At Wrestlemania 6: The Ultimate Warrior defeated Miss Elizabeth for the title.

At Wrestlemania 7: Batman defeated Sgt. Slaughter for the title

At Wrestlemania 8: Psycho Sid powerbombed the shit out of the referee before the match started to cause a DQ

At Wrestlemania 9: Money Inc. defeated Brutus Beefcake in a Handicap match and later, Yokozuna vacated the title because he got REALLY tired for some reason.

At Wrestlemania 18: The Icon vs. Icon match: The Rock defeated Macho Man Randy Savage

At Wrestlemania 19: Macho Man Randy Savage defeated Mr. McMahon

Besides, I believe that the title was vacated from 1984 till 1988. IT WAS THE VACATED ERA, BROS!!!


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hógan's new entrance theme music revealed.

https://youtu.be/ENtAsOUnHRk


----------



## Mr. Speed (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I can almost handle his comments as somewhat acceptable and just using the N-word in context that wasn't so blatantly racist, but I think it's the "f**ing n***'s" that he sprinkles in there, TWICE, that is tough to get past. I love the guy but you don't say things like that unless there's some real disgust and disdain behind it. Other than those things I was perfectly willing to move past this.


----------



## RunninWild (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*








FOR LIFE!








'S NAME WILL NOT BE SILENCED!








IS STILL RUNNIN WILD, DUDE!


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Lolololol fuck .....


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



krillep said:


> Undertaker also backs up .... ...... Bring back .....!


Is that Facebook account legit? I didn't know Undertaker had any social media?


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Sucks. He entertained me a lot as a kid when when I first started watching Wrasslin'. Don't know shit about ..... personally though I met him here at a gym about 1 year ago and got his autograph. If what he said is how he really feels then shame on him....but the guy I will always remember is the guy in red and yellow.

And of course not, you can't "get rid of" him - he largely IS the fuckin Wrestling business. If there was ever a Mt. Rushmore of Pro Wrestling his face would be on it.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> doesnt matter what clauses the contracts have, the parties still fight them and take them to court. Has been that way ever since the first contract on earth was agreed upon.
> 
> wwe will say Hawlk used racist language,but Hawlk's party will say that the wwe uses racist language and tactics and storylines all the time, and that Hawlk was just doing the same and talking in "kayfabe", just like Vince was doing on live television when he used that EXACT same language. Or some shit like that; Lawyers are there to defend and come up with a defense mechanism in order to make money for all of them. So how can vince terminate Hoahgan when he himself practices that exact same behavior.. albeit in "kayfabe". Hawlk's lawyers will come up with something similar, and say that Hawlk is also acting in "kayfabe", that's what they're there for.
> 
> ...


you are talking out of your backside and full of ridiculous assumptions-
-what other ppl at the e do doesn't matter if ..... wad caught on a private video.
-google breaches of contract before you strart talking things you don't know.
-of course they can try to challenge it- and one of three things will happen-case is thrown out, he wins or they settle. based on how these things operate it will either be 1 because the contract is clear or 3 because he can still lose but drag them in the mud. 
-again you seem to be ignorant about how a leak works.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Who censored his name :lmao


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Who censored his name :lmao


I know, you can't say his real name or his wrestling name? Did the WWE send down a directive from the headquarters to not mention "him" all the way through the entire interwebz? If so LOL. 

He is one of the handful of wrestlers that is the foundation of the sport & WWE/WWF as a business especially. WWE is so sissy.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm still not convinced, there must be another reason they don't want him there, Mel Gibson was being a really psycho with his phone calls, HH just did a stupid comment about her daughter boyfriend on 2012.

Look at Seth Rollins, guy idiotic behavior made his penis get exposed to a big portion to the WWE universe (you know a lot were kids) and got pushed.

p.s. who censored his name ? I had to said HH instead LOL!


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Brodus Clay said:


> I'm still not convinced, there must be another reason they don't want him there, Mel Gibson was being a really psycho with his phone calls, ..... just did a stupid comment about her daughter boyfriend on 2012 .
> 
> Look at Seth Rollins, guy idiotic behavior made his penis get exposed to a big portion to the WWE universe (you know a lot were kids) and got pushed lol


To be fair about Seth, with that photo he probably won over Pat Patterson with and made him a fan.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

the politically correct police strikes again

who cares what .... ..... said/says when he is in private?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I was just wondering, if .... wins his court case could he also sue for loss of earnings due to the fact these comments came about because of the case which in the end lead to him losing his job?


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Honestly a day later I'm more interested in knowing how his racist feelings affected his work life and relationships with others more so than his racist sex tape rant. I expect reports to pop up if he has a history. That matters more to me. It's a shame I've come to expect those deep seeded thoughts, especially in older generations . He should have been fired, anyone saying otherwise are taking it too lightly. WWE has to show they don't tolerate any of those remarks. Make an example out of him because ignoring it makes them look like they accept it(I'm sure a lot of the guys in the back do unfortunately). Only thing I dont agree with is I feel they fucked up for taking him out of the hall of fame, only because we know he'll eventually be eased back in. H.ogan is going to have to face his actions head on and hope for forgiveness moving forward. People have come back from a lot worst. His future days in WWE are probably done but the H.ulk legacy shouldn't be.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The spin job by WWE is so fuckin hilarious pertaining to vinces n bomb read it


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TommyWCECM said:


> The spin job by WWE is so fuckin hilarious pertaining to vinces n bomb read it


Can you post it please I cant see anything on their website.

I dont really see the parallel between ..... Bolea saying 'im racist, fucking n*ggers' and a character on a tv show saying 'my n*gga' as a joke about a cenas ****** rapper character - its in poor taste imo but its not the same thing as actual racism.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

lmao at .... ..... being censored


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> I know it seems wrong but look at it like this, you're some 60 something year old white guy who grew up in the 50s-70s era. Would YOU be okay with your young white daughter getting smashed by a black dude who looked like a thug? I'm not talking about Theo Huxtable or Carlton, I'm talking about dude looking like a typical fake gangster rapper. Would you be down with your young daughter getting dicked down by that??
> 
> I know I wouldn't, and I'm black. :jericho2


I don't have any information on whether or not the guy looked like a thug or not. It's one thing to say "I don't like my daughter having a relationship of person who lives that lifestyle" but to go and say "Fucking N*ggers" on top of that just goes to show how he really feels about black people. Personally I wouldn't want my daughter dating anyone like that but this isn't about whether he was a thug or not it was because he was black. The guy banging his daughter could've been the biggest Oreo and .....'s response would've more or less been the same.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ravensflock88 said:


> Honestly a day later I'm more interested in knowing how his racist feelings affected his work life and relationships with others more so than his racist sex tape rant. I expect reports to pop up if he has a history. That matters more to me. It's a shame I've come to expect those deep seeded thoughts, especially in older generations . He should have been fired, anyone saying otherwise are taking it too lightly. WWE has to show they don't tolerate any of those remarks. Make an example out of him because ignoring it makes them look like they accept it(I'm sure a lot of the guys in the back do unfortunately). Only thing I dont agree with is I feel they fucked up for taking him out of the hall of fame, only because we know he'll eventually be eased back in. H.ogan is going to have to face his actions head on and hope for forgiveness moving forward. People have come back from a lot worst. His future days in WWE are probably done but the H.ulk legacy shouldn't be.


Someone posted this here and I'm in the middle of watching it and ..... apparently has been asshole all along. 

The Ultimate Warrior, and Macho Man knew it...and apparently Scott Steiner too.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

What I don't understand:

This tape got out because of his lawsuit against Gawker. How dumb is this man? He knows the type of shit he said so why go ahead and sue Gawker to let everybody know what you said in those tapes? Does this asshole really think he's gonna win this case? Does he think he's gonna get 100 mil. back? From who? Gawker? It's a fucking website, this isn't BP or General Motors you fucking dummy. Why didn't he just say look I'm not gonna sue you if you don't release the sex tape or something along those lines. Why didn't they settle for something? He's dumber than I thought.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*Update: HO GAN controversy costs WWE $50 million* http://www.forbes.com/sites/mikeozanian/2015/07/25/....-.....-controversy-costs-wwe-50-million/



> World Wresting Entertainment was on a roll.
> 
> On July 8, Wells Fargo WFC -0.74% initiated coverage of WWE with an outperform recommendation. Shares of the entertainment company increased 14% the two-week period through Wednesday, making shareholders $160 million richer.
> 
> ...


*Edit: Sigh, you need to manually type his name into the link.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Update: HO GAN controversy costs WWE $50 million* http://www.forbes.com/sites/mikeozanian/2015/07/25/....-.....-controversy-costs-wwe-50-million/


A certain Texas Rattlesnake can easily bring this around. 


:austin



Legit BOSS said:


> *Update: HO GAN controversy costs WWE $50 million*
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: Sigh, you need to manually type his name into the link.*


I did that and it still didn't work. I had to google news search Forbe and .... ......


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Update: HO GAN controversy costs WWE $50 million* http://www.forbes.com/sites/mikeozanian/2015/07/25/....-.....-controversy-costs-wwe-50-million/
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: Sigh, you need to manually type his name into the link.*


Would be funny if the WWE sued him for 50 mil. now.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So ..... actually did cost WWE money because of this.

Edit- Legit forgot the name won't show up anymore. ROFL


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

TNA had just released a H ogan DVD and they took it out of their store.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

https://vine.co/v/egrdWBP396D

:lmao


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

If he killed someone the backlash probably wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## RunninWild (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*








WILL NEVER BE ERASED.








WILL DEFEAT POLITICAL CORRECTNESS WITH A LEG DROP.








IS THE MAN, FOREVER AND A DAY.

GOD BLESS YOU







.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This is fucking ridiculous. 
1. It happened years ago. Who the fuck cares
2. Wwe has done worse in its own programming including sex with corpses
3. The HOF thing is too far. Why are Tyson and trump in the hall of fame still?

This is all kinds of garbage. Yes it was a stupid thing to say. But this is taking it over board.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

H ulk H ogan vs Big E (w/New Day) at WM32.... AT&T Stadium sold out


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So basically, after all these years, Booker T was coming after...NOTHING?!


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

his comments arent that big of a deal


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm genuinely baffled anyone could try and defend him, at least for any reason other than "I hate hiding my racism too". Who gives a fuck if it was in private? You don't get a pass because you're too much of a pussy to say how you feel in public. Who cares if he was having a tough time in his personal life? I had relationships break down too, and astonishingly it didn't turn me into a racist.

He's just an asshole, he's been exposed for what he is and he's paying the price. Shame, loved him when I was a kid.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RunninWild said:


> WILL NEVER BE ERASED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







You beat the system. Admin must be going nuts right about now.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> If he killed someone the backlash probably wouldn't be as bad.


Pretty sure he would have gotten plenty fruit basket had he killed Virgil (or Vince). So it depends on the person he would have killed.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

It's interesting how there are more people calling him stupid for making himself look bad than wrong for being racist.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Dubya Dubya E keeps convicted rapist in HOF

Removes .... .....

LMAO

Edit: The name is censored. DOUBLE LMAO


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Undertakerowns said:


> Is that Facebook account legit? I didn't know Undertaker had any social media?


Mark doesn't know how to use an iPhone :mark:


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The Undertaker isn't on FB FFS.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Braylyt said:


> The emotions in this thread are delicious
> 
> I wanna see Heath V and Ric David locked in one thread going head to head in a 'who cries more'-on a pole match.




Im very emotional man. I had a disgusting childhood and the only shining light were my grand parents who provided a sense of normalcy and stability, and pro wrestling. More specifically, H.ogan, Warrior, Macho Man and The Hitman.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Rybotch said:


> What I don't understand:
> 
> This tape got out because of his lawsuit against Gawker. How dumb is this man? He knows the type of shit he said so why go ahead and sue Gawker to let everybody know what you said in those tapes? Does this asshole really think he's gonna win this case? Does he think he's gonna get 100 mil. back? From who? Gawker? It's a fucking website, this isn't BP or General Motors you fucking dummy. Why didn't he just say look I'm not gonna sue you if you don't release the sex tape or something along those lines. Why didn't they settle for something? He's dumber than I thought.


The case is so much more complex than that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Interesting to see what the company does to him 3 years from now. What he did was awful buts it's nearly impossible to erase the babe Ruth of wrestling from history.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Good news for all of WF's Hυlkamaniacs, your years of saying your prayers and taking your vitamins have paid off, because Hυlk Hоgan just got uncensored!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



islesfan13 said:


> Interesting to see what the company does to him 3 years from now. What he did was awful buts it's nearly impossible to erase the babe Ruth of wrestling from history.


im thinking they had to do that. they could of been dragged into this and that's not good for anyone. ..... made so many people so much money and he got me into wrestling so I'm not go a pile on like alot of ppl are doing. they say there's more coming out so I'm not gona defend any of his actions but I'm not go a pile on and make snarky remarks. there's better stuff in life to do


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

It was Thunderlips that said it, not Hol Kogan.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... ..... words is banned?


Edit : IT ACTUALLY BAN WHAT THE FUCK MOD :maury :bryanlol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Don't worry about ..... He is now living in sin with the curb stomp in parts unknown.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Damn, I always thought it would be a sexual assault allegation that got the ....ster.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

HƒÒlk H„€gan is unbanned now?


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So, did WWE remove Donald Trump from the HoF? 

No?


Hmm okay. Vintage WWE.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TheJack said:


> So, did WWE remove Donald Trump from the HoF?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...


Why in the world would Trump be removed?


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



markoutsmarkout said:


> Why in the world would Trump be removed?


I think he's talking about Trump's insensitive comments towards Mexicans. 

It's weird that the WWE would be the most PC place.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Lexrules said:


> You never said anything Racist in your life but you just said the worst thing you could ever say to a woman by saying Cunt. Yes, That is VERY offensive here in the states.
> 
> I say stick to the politics happening in England. We will handle what is happening in the states because we live here.
> 
> Oh and God save the Queen and Thank You for Doctor Who.:wink2:


Passive or aggressive mate, choose one. I was happy enough to leave the last exchange at your cop out "Yeah well it'd be great if things were better but hey-ho is what it is" which I call a cop out because you told me that police are unfairly blamed for the never ending stream of public executions they carry out on unarmed black citizens, *then I showed you an interview with a former Baltimore police officer who confirmed "YES OF COURSE we operate on an unashamedly racist level and yes your black countrymen are telling the truth - did you really think every black American in the last 100 years was just making this all up? Because that's *horrible**.

Narry an acknowledgement, you just pretended that 'bad things are inevitable, isn't it a pity?' when *many specific bad things occur because people like YOURSELF ignorantly insist that they're hunky dory while harbouring resentment for the victims and shaming them for "blaming others instead of themselves"*.

You're not a good person so don't expect me to buy your pretense - good people are not indifferent or apathetic to the epidemic of police murdering citizens.* I follow your politics because you and many others are utter failures when it comes to being aware of the horrific things that occur on a daily basis and making change happen*.
*
No country is an island, not anymore*. Many if not most of the people I socialise with, form connections with, and listen to on hour long podcasts each week are American - *when these tragedies occur it hurts me*, apparently more than it hurts you when the killer is a police officer.

*PLEASE READ THE BELOW IF NOTHING ELSE*

Your grandmother was murdered by a black man and you still have issues with black men for that (despite never explaining what "the hurt of her being killed by a black man" is exactly and why it should hurt more) - well how the hell should black Americans feel then when police officers, almost all white, murder them on an almost weekly basis and don't even get justice?

Was your grandmother's murderer arrested and put away? What if she wasn't? *What if instead of this, it was declared that SHE must have done something wrong and that the killer was probably just doing what he thought was right? How would that make you feel?*

What if her killer received merely a short suspension with pay and the national media publicised that she was sexually promiscuous in her youth in an attempt to *slander her character*? What if the grandmother you loved was referred to as a slut by right wing pundits *and people ran fundraisers for her killer* for 'getting rid of one of em'?

So don't pal around with me after not even bothering to acknowledge how gravely wrong you were about the police and telling black people to blame themselves. Patronise someone else.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

1. I know I'll catch heat for this... But this is so dumb. Who cares what ..... Bolea says/thinks/does in his personal life? .... ..... is just a character.

2. They book black people with the dumbest, most stereotypical gimmicks ever. They want to ban ..... to save face, yet they spit in the face of their black fans by booking black stars like idiots. It's all about shucking and jiving in the wwe.

How about this... Instead of trying to erase .....'s legacy, why don't WWE make a difference in how they portray people. ..... only said what Vince & co. Think.... But hey... Philanthropy is the new business model, so what do we expect?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> If he killed someone the backlash probably wouldn't be as bad.


I hope this was a joke.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Socko316 said:


> im thinking they had to do that. they could of been dragged into this and that's not good for anyone. ..... made so many people so much money and he got me into wrestling so I'm not go a pile on like alot of ppl are doing. they say there's more coming out so I'm not gona defend any of his actions but I'm not go a pile on and make snarky remarks. there's better stuff in life to do


I agree


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So to spare me the search though 191 pages, has the official, actual, audio been made public yet?


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

What is up with the dots?


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RiC David said:


> Passive or aggressive mate, choose one. I was happy enough to leave the last exchange at your cop out "Yeah well it'd be great if things were better but hey-ho is what it is" which I call a cop out because you told me that police are unfairly blamed for the never ending stream of public executions they carry out on unarmed black citizens, *then I showed you an interview with a former Baltimore police officer who confirmed "YES OF COURSE we operate on an unashamedly racist level and yes your black countrymen are telling the truth - did you really think every black American in the last 100 years was just making this all up? Because that's *horrible**.
> 
> Narry an acknowledgement, you just pretended that 'bad things are inevitable, isn't it a pity?' when *many specific bad things occur because people like YOURSELF ignorantly insist that they're hunky dory while harbouring resentment for the victims and shaming them for "blaming others instead of themselves"*.
> 
> ...


Police violence against blacks is a problem. However, twice as many whites are killed by police than blacks fyi fwiw. 

http://thereelnetwork.net/the-primary-victims-of-police-brutality-and-theyre-not-black-people/

Police violence is a problem....against blacks, whites, and Hispanics. The police are out of control but it's not only blacks that get affected by it.

If you dont live here and you only hear what the media reports, you might not get a truly accurate perspective.


----------



## AOneManDynasty (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Should Vince be removed from history for saying Cesaro is too swiss to connect? :rockwut


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

If you told me the most iconic pro wresting figure in WWE history was going to be erased from the HoF among other things in 2015....

What a time to be alive.

What a shame. I mean, most people kind of figured the man behind the character was an asshole, but it turns out he's also a racist? Damn.

So there's two problems here. One obviously being the Hawkster being racist, and the other being the rather shady way this info was attained. Isn't this an invasion of privacy? Wasn't Gawker recently called out for doing this kind of thing with a closeted gay man or something?

The former and latter need to be addressed in their own ways.


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Somewhere, The Iron Sheik is just having a gigantic boner.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



SyrusMX said:


> So to spare me the search though 191 pages, has the official, actual, audio been made public yet?


Not yet


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Might Guy said:


> I hope this was a joke.


If he would have killed John Cena, people would be sending him fruit baskets. 

Is your hyperbole meter working?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I wonder how the Hugster is gonna get out of this one? wwe even removed his part from some shitty movie


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> If he would have killed John Cena, people would be sending him fruit baskets.
> 
> Is your hyperbole meter working?


That was the worst post I have seen on the forum, maybe in internet history.


* I guess my hyperbole meter really isn't working because the meter didn't move at all :toomanykobes


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Might Guy said:


> That was the worst post I have seen on the forum, maybe in internet history.
> 
> 
> * I guess my hyperbole meter really isn't working because the meter didn't move at all :toomanykobes


Thanks! 

You must be a blast at parties.

Do you know what hyperbole means?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



BrettSK said:


> At the end of the day, .... made some bad remarks in what he thought was a private conversation.
> 
> Now, his life has been turned upside down and he'll have to live with this, his legacy and reputation tarnished.
> 
> ...




Its not the word though its the context. If H O G A N went up to some guy and said wzup my n*gga.jokingly I doubt that person or anyone else would get upset. I even joke around with my girlfriend who is black btw. Joking is never wrong no matter what you say. However what H O G A N said was disgusting and there is no defending it no matter how you spin it. I deep down think he,s a cool guy and not a racist at all but the stuff he said I posted the quote yesterday and it went something like this: "I guess were all a little racist f*ucking n*iggers I mean id rather if she was f*ucking n*iggers she,d marry an 8-foot tall one worth 100s of milions you know like a basketball player. Anybody saying stuff like that would be offensive so its very different from the usual ma n*igga you hear black people use. The way you paraphrase and the way you say it matters.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

lol @ WWE doing this to ....., what about the Del Rio situation you fucking hypocrites?


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> Police violence against blacks is a problem. However, twice as many whites are killed by police than blacks fyi fwiw.
> 
> http://thereelnetwork.net/the-primary-victims-of-police-brutality-and-theyre-not-black-people/
> 
> ...


Black Americans make up 1/5th of the population of the United States and in multiple studies have been shown to be killed at the same rate as white Americans - this does not mean it's equal, it means blacks are killed at five times the rate.

I'm sick to death of digging out these statistics again and again when somebody claims that it's not as it is. No it is not only blacks who are affected but when black people are murderd by the police at five times the rate, I take it pretty fucking personally when people want to claim that there's no racial disparity and everything's equal.

This is the scourge of 2015 and this decade in particular - racism denial. You're not doing it exactly and certainly not intentionally but you're still playing the inevitable role of "No racial problem to see here" and if you immersed yourself in the situation to the degree that I do, you'd know what a travesty that is and what an insult that is to all of the people being killed.

I'm from the UK which means *I CAN'T WATCH YOUR BASIC MAINSTREAM CHANNELS AND I HAVE TO GO BEYOND THAT TO MULTIPLE SOURCES*. The anger here is not caused by you but ignited so don't take it that way but I'm absolutely fucking sick of all of this. It Is NOT all equal and it will NEVER be equal so long as people keep claiming that it is, especially with those statistics that don't even acknowledge the fact that blacks are 1/5th of the population and thus they should be being killed at 1/5th of the rate!

Here:

http://www.vox.com/2015/4/10/8382457/police-shootings-racism

Here:

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/01/black-americans-killed-by-police-analysis

Here:

http://mappingpoliceviolence.org/

Oh and here's another case of an unarmed black man publicly executed by your fucking police department two days ago at a traffic stop - didn't look for it, just couldn't avoid it such as is the case with these stories.

http://www.vox.com/2015/7/23/9020963/samuel-dubose-police-shooting-video

THEY WILL NOT STOP UNTIL PEOPLE PULL THEIR HEADS OUT THE SAND AND ACKNOWLEDGE THE DISGRACEFUL PROBLEM - NOT IN A BULLSHIT RACE DOESN'T MATTER WAY BECAUSE RACE FUCKING MATTERS TO THE POLICE


Please just leave me the fuck alone, respond to me but please don't quote me because this shit is fucking me up. I hate this fucking world because of shit like this - it's one thing to have messed up problems, it's another to have to fight day in and day out for blind motherfuckers to open their damn eyes


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



The_It_Factor said:


> 1. I know I'll catch heat for this... But this is so dumb. Who cares what ..... Bolea says/thinks/does in his personal life? .... ..... is just a character.
> 
> 2. They book black people with the dumbest, most stereotypical gimmicks ever. They want to ban ..... to save face, yet they spit in the face of their black fans by booking black stars like idiots. It's all about shucking and jiving in the wwe.
> 
> How about this... Instead of trying to erase .....'s legacy, why don't WWE make a difference in how they portray people. ..... only said what Vince & co. Think.... But hey... Philanthropy is the new business model, so what do we expect?


You won't catch heat for this, we've been saying this for pages and pages. WWE acts high and mighty yet look at how they book R-Truth. This thing is all about their image.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So you can't write .... ..... in this site....interesting


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

WWE lost 50 million bucks on their stock value thanks to ..... ...... If they didn't cut ties and go to extraordinary lengths to remove his presence, it could have been more of a loss.

WWE has had racist skits and employs some horrible people - look at the Del Rio situation. However, none of those were high profile enough to be a widely publicized blemish on the company. ...... wasn't just saying a racist word out of context, he was saying it in a lengthy diatribe where he FLAT OUT admits to being racist. This is the guy WWE was built on, is associated with, and recently used as a spokesman. 

If someone cost you five grand, you'd want to fucking kill them. How do you think WWE feels about 50 Million?


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

https://vine.co/v/egrdWBP396D

lol


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

does .... ..... ever return from this?


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RiC David said:


> Black Americans make up 1/5th of the population of the United States and in multiple studies have been shown to be killed at the same rate as white Americans - this does not mean it's equal, it means blacks are killed at five times the rate.
> 
> I'm sick to death of digging out these statistics again and again when somebody claims that it's not as it is. No it is not only blacks who are affected but when black people are murderd by the police at five times the rate, I take it pretty fucking personally when people want to claim that there's no racial disparity and everything's equal.
> 
> ...


It’s true that around 13 per cent of Americans are black, according to the latest estimates from the US Census Bureau.

However, according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, black offenders committed 52 per cent of homicides recorded in the data between 1980 and 2008. Only 45 per cent of the offenders were white.

http://blogs.channel4.com/factcheck/factcheck-black-americans-commit-crime/19439

So most of the violent crimes are commited by blacks, yet twice as many whites are killed by police. Yes there have been too many instances where blacks were unfairly victimized by police, but it's not true to say that only blacks are victimized by police. 

Anyway, i don't want to get off topic and get into a race debate. I think that we actually agree on the main point of this issue, i just wanted to give you another perspective. You make good points, and it is an issue that needs to be recognized and addressed.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

All those accomplishments wiped. Guess he wasn't the right gay *guy* in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



mistermatt891 said:


> does .... ..... ever return from this?


I do believe so, yes. 

Where is the tape or audio? I understand people are upset but where is the actual audio? 

National Enquirer is a spoof news organization at best. Why are people up in arms when ZERO audio has been released?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Stone Cold Steve Urkel said:


> All those accomplishments wiped. Guess he wasn't the right gay *guy* in the right place at the right time.


All of those lengthy accomplishments will NEVER be stricken from history or the record books.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... ..... we comin for you hitta!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Yeezus said:


> Somewhere, The Iron Sheik is just having a gigantic boner.


Just Remeber it's cool for him to say the n word and threaten to kill people. Absolutely zero issues there and he's still in the HOF.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> I do believe so, yes.
> 
> Where is the tape or audio? I understand people are upset but where is the actual audio?
> 
> National Enquirer is a spoof news organization at best. Why are people up in arms when ZERO audio has been released?


You don't see him denying it, do you?! He made a statement so the transcripts are legit.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



PukeLikeEveryone said:


> You don't see him denying it, do you?! He made a statement so the transcripts are legit.


I and many others just find it very odd that no video has been released.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

He should have said that he and the woman were roleplaying and it was Thunderlips saying those things....


----------



## Phil Brooks (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> I and many others just find it very odd that no video has been released.


It's online, but it'd be absurd to share it on a public form. 

I've read through the majority of the posts in this thread and 30% of them are from you defending his actions. I'm genuinely concerned that there are people willing to actively defend a man who admitted to being racist, purely because he was a massive star in wrestling.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... .....


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Phil Brooks said:


> It's online, but it'd be absurd to share it on a public form.
> 
> I've read through the majority of the posts in this thread and 30% of them are from you defending his actions. I'm genuinely concerned that there are people willing to actively defend a man who admitted to being racist, purely because he was a massive star in wrestling.


You just don't get it do you. I'm at work and am not about to get into it.


----------



## Phil Brooks (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> You just don't get it do you. I'm at work and am not about to get into it.


I do "get it". You have a ridiculously strong bias for him regardless of the outrageous comments/actions he's said/done.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Phil Brooks said:


> I do "get it". You have a ridiculously strong bias for him regardless of the outrageous comments/actions he's said/done.


I might be wrong but i dont think he has a problem with HH being punished. It seems to me that what he has a problem with is the wwe trying to wipe HH from history. 

HH made a mistake. Do you think he deserves the death penalty?


----------



## Phil Brooks (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> I might be wrong but i dont think he has a problem with HH being punished. It seems to me that what he has a problem with is the wwe trying to wipe HH from history.
> 
> HH made a mistake. Do you think he deserves the death penalty?


Well, that's an impossible task. It didn't work with Benoit, and it certainly won't work with ...... However, I do agree with WWE's decision to sever their current connections to him as a result of his actions.

My main concern with the said poster is his that he seemingly feels compelled to defend him excessively. He's clearly a huge fan of him, but to repeatedly respond to people who disagree with him to this extent (with nothing to gain from doing so), is showing a borderline obsession with HU1K H0G4N.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Phil Brooks said:


> My main concern with the said poster is his that he seemingly feels compelled to defend him excessively. He's clearly a huge fan of him, but to repeatedly respond to people who disagree with him to this extent (with nothing to gain from doing so), is showing a borderline obsession with HU1K H0G4N.


Whats wrong with that though? Do you defend CM PUnk? 

Anyway, i guess this is actually the biggest heel turn in wrestling history, not the '96 BAtB turn...


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Phil Brooks said:


> Well, that's an impossible task. It didn't work with Benoit, and it certainly won't work with ...... However, I do agree with WWE's decision to sever their current connections to him as a result of his actions.
> 
> My main concern with the said poster is his that he seemingly feels compelled to defend him excessively. He's clearly a huge fan of him, but to repeatedly respond to people who disagree with him to this extent (with nothing to gain from doing so), is showing a borderline obsession with HU1K H0G4N.


could be a lot worse and get the phil brooks treatment


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> Heath V wishes it was back in the day and all us n*ggers took the abuse like good little boys.
> Still can't believe that they are people defending Hok ......


Not black bit I've definitely noticed the sentiment anytime a racially charged issue concerning minorities pops up in America, especially if it's concerning their precious entertainment. Heaven forbid HH attacked the LGBT community, though. Some of the same people so ho-hum about this wanted Warrior's head on their personal mantel for his comments directed towards homosexuals. There's a distinct disconnect between the average American and the average American minority -- primarily blacks. That rift will forever linger and will one day explode until it's addressed. No one has to tolerate bigotry, and yes, it *does* matter, regardless of whether or not it's directed towards people who look like *you*.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

thank god. every single time he came out to cut a promo to plug wrestlemania, the wwe network, or whatever else it was fucking embarrassing. 

the great icon of wrestling reduced down to nothing more than a shill for vince's shitty product. 

i found that shit more damaging to his rep than steroid use, his sex tape, or his shit show children.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

......... .....


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

guessing it was already posted but he got fired for being recorded saying the n word. vince and he pristine company can be associated with a racist.

http://www.nationalenquirer.com/cel...-tape-saying-n-word-daughter-brooke-exclusive

for anyone else that's too lazy to read old posts like me.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Back in Bollywood Hokan WCW times... he was more Black,dark than The Rock & The Usos combined.

WTF They really cesored that shit?


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... .....


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... ..... ?

Edit : Just wanted to check, .... ..... is indeed banned from this forum wtf :Oooh:Cocky


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Phil Brooks said:


> It's online, but it'd be absurd to share it on a public form.


no it isn't lol

wtf are you talking about? do you even know?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Keep it classy WWE!


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... .....

ha


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> no it isn't lol
> 
> wtf are you talking about? do you even know?


Correct, at least to my knowledge and I could be wrong, it has not been released or made public.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> I think he's talking about Trump's insensitive comments towards Mexicans.
> 
> It's weird that the WWE would be the most PC place.


Trump didn't say anything bad, untrue, or even close to what ..... said though. Not sure why he's even being brought up.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Sigh it's another case where they can't separate the wrestler from the man. .... ....., .......!


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... ..... was the greatest character in wrestling history until Stone Cold Steve Austin came along. But ..... ...... is a piece of ....!


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



markoutsmarkout said:


> Trump didn't say anything bad, untrue, or even close to what ..... said though. Not sure why he's even being brought up.


What made Hol Kogan's comments so despicable was his use of the N word. If he wouldnt have used the N word and just said that he doesnt like his daughter dating black guys, then it wouldnt be a big deal. It would not be worse than what Trump said. Whether what Trump said was true or not, it was insulting to Mexicans and insensitive to say.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I'm more worried about Axel than .... ......


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news......-scandal-costs-wwe-shareholders-big-money/



> Forbes has an article at this link about how the .... ..... racist comments controversy has cost WWE $50 million.





> World Wresting Entertainment was on a roll.
> 
> On July 8, Wells Fargo WFC -0.74% initiated coverage of WWE with an outperform recommendation. Shares of the entertainment company increased 14% the two-week period through Wednesday, making shareholders $160 million richer.
> 
> ...


R.I.P .....


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Why is his name censored on here but Benoit's isn't?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jarsy1 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news......-scandal-costs-wwe-shareholders-big-money/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The link does not work. I'd like to read that article.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> The link does not work. I'd like to read that article.


.


> On July 8, Wells Fargo WFC -0.74% initiated coverage of WWE with an outperform recommendation. Shares of the entertainment company increased 14% the two-week period through Wednesday, making shareholders $160 million richer.
> 
> But after it was reported that WWE was going to sever its ties with former WWE champion .... ..... due to alleged racist remarks he had made long ago that were leaked to the National Inquirer two days ago, the company’s shares have tanked. Although no longer pinning opponents in the ring, ..... was still an important ambassador for the WWE brand and was used to promote events.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Jarsy1 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news......-scandal-costs-wwe-shareholders-big-money/
> 
> Click on the link from this site. It works from there


Got it, thank you!


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*




> *.... ..... Scandal Costs WWE Shareholders Big Money*
> *Forbes has an article at this link about how the .... ..... racist comments controversy has cost WWE $50 million.*
> 
> Forbes notes how shares of WWE stock increased 14% after an outperform recommendation from Wells Fargo earlier this month, making WWE shareholders $160 million richer. However, after the ..... scandal broke this week, shares dropped almost 4% on Friday to $16.60 per share, costing shareholders around $50 million. It was noted how the overall market and shares of MSG, which may be the closest public proxy to WWE, slipped just 1%.
> ...


 

Now I understand WWE reaction
This radical reaction was for minimizing the loss of money

One thing I do not understand, when he made racist comments?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Now I understand WWE reaction
> This radical reaction was for minimizing the loss of money
> 
> One thing I do not understand, when he made racist comments?


In 2008. Maybe someone can correct me if I'm wrong but that's what's been said in regards to the time frame.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> In 2008. Maybe someone can correct me if I'm wrong but that's what's been said in regards to the time frame.


2008 .... LOL and it is only now that WWE does something

WWE reaction is correct, but due to WWE history is hypocritical


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



SóniaPortugal said:


> 2008 .... LOL and it is only now that WWE does something
> 
> WWE reaction is correct, but due to WWE history is hypocritical


Well I think it's because it barely went public. Funny thing is, no audio has been released yet.

And I agree, it's very hypocritical of WWE. This was simply a preemptive PR move to avoid media backlash and keep shareholders happy.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

They found out about the sex tape in 2012
That was 3 years for H O G A N to tell the WWE or whoever he was working for about what might be on the tape to do damage control.
He didn't say anything so either he forgot or just didn't think it would ever get out.

There are also transcripts of him talking about the Rock which is really gonna hurt the WWE's image considering Rock is big money now.

Even while letting him go the WWE still lost money in stock


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



MrWalsh said:


> They found out about the sex tape in 2012
> That was 3 years for H O G A N to tell the WWE or whoever he was working for about what might be on the tape to do damage control.
> He didn't say anything so either he forgot or just didn't think it would ever get out.
> 
> ...


I keep hearing about the Rock but have read absolutely nothing in regards to it!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

so after all this time it was just Andre slamming himself at WM3 and the rock facing an imaginary friend at WM18...i cant handle this....


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deadeyes said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/601...lus-the-latest-developments-from-this-morning
> 
> wonder whats going to be revealed about him in this so called "third act"? supposedly worse than whats been said about him already hmmm





MrWalsh said:


> They found out about the sex tape in 2012
> That was 3 years for H O G A N to tell the WWE or whoever he was working for about what might be on the tape to do damage control.
> He didn't say anything so either he forgot or just didn't think it would ever get out.
> 
> ...


He and The Rock had an affair :grin2:
Although this does not prejudice The Rock or WWE image :shrug

But I looking forward to the next chapters popcornopcorn


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

The Yellow man maniac slammed Andre the giant


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

3rd act? What were the 1st and 2nd ones respectively?


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> 3rd act? What were the 1st and 2nd ones respectively?


Sex tape
Racist comments
????????


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

......s are dumb.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TheGmGoken said:


> Sex tape
> Racist comments
> ????????


Man I feel sick just thinking about it. I don't want to be morbid but I hope he is ok mentally and doesn't do anything stupid to himself.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Doc said:


> Why is his name censored on here but Benoit's isn't?


Benoit only killed white people. Calling black people names is worse than killing ******.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Act 3: H O G A N raped a black woman and he didn't like it


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Act 3: The Halkster is an active member of the KKK


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deadeyes said:


> act one was brooke and daddy's sex tape kinky shit going on there she poops on his chest at one point supposedly
> 
> act two all this racist shit going down
> 
> act 3 is ..... had sexual relations with a black man or was raped repeatedly by a black man named Virgil and this is why he has such a hatred of blacks


Very mature..


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Awesome. Let's all stoop down to that level. 

I'm so glad you have NEVER made a bad mistake. I know I sure have.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Chris Benoit buries Húlk Hógan

https://youtu.be/XuwuJ5aehRk


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This is all just to open up a spot on the mount rushmore of wrestling for :cena.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deadeyes said:


> yeah i will stoop to his level he treats others like scum therefore HE gives me the right to treat him like scum. its too funny the love you have for this scumbag its definitely bordering on obsession you might want to have that check out with a shrink some day soon.


Lol I'm quite fine, thanks. This is the first allegation in 40 years, let's all just jump to conclusions. Trust me when I say they have a ton of REAL racists on the payroll. What he said was wrong, I am not debating that. But at the end of the day they're words. People have done much much worse.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> What made Hol Kogan's comments so despicable was his use of the N word. If he wouldnt have used the N word and just said that he doesnt like his daughter dating black guys, then it wouldnt be a big deal. It would not be worse than what Trump said. Whether what Trump said was true or not, it was insulting to Mexicans and insensitive to say.


No, it wasn't insensitive at all. The truth is never insensitive. 

There is zero point of comparing Trump and ......


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... ...... Why are all these '80's wrestlers such a complete mental mess. It's like they have no self awareness.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Aloverssoulz said:


> .... ...... Why are all these '80's wrestlers such a complete mental mess. It's like they have no self awareness.


Examples?

He was in private, that's where it should have stayed.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Hulk must have been waiting until NEXT July for release all of this so he could commemorate 20 years since his kayfabe heel turn with a real life heel turn.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Pronoss said:


>


:HA


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Flash Funk said:


> Can you post it please I cant see anything on their website.
> 
> I dont really see the parallel between ..... Bolea saying 'im racist, fucking n*ggers' and a character on a tv show saying 'my n*gga' as a joke about a cenas ****** rapper character - its in poor taste imo but its not the same thing as actual racism.


Your post is pretty much what they said. ..... was offensive and we don't condone it. When Vince said it in 05 it was satirical and character driven. I'm paraphrasing a bit but that's the jist.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

That is just stupid .....!


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

From the wrestling world I only saw Disco Inferno, Mick Foley and Virgil being sympatethic with .......
Anyone else...?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Afrolatino said:


> From the wrestling world I only saw Disco Inferno, Mick Foley and Virgil being sympatethic with .......
> Anyone else...?


http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/601991-roddy-piper-tells-....-.....-critics-to-get-a-life


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Great, the only other man we can credit for that 'mania.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

They tried telling us ..... was no good, but no one listened.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Pronoss said:


>


i don't get this place lol. not one bit.

they sensor Hawlk Hoahgan's name... but they let this picture stay.

can somebody please explain who's running this show


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> i don't get this place lol. not one bit.
> 
> they sensor Hawlk Hoahgan's name... but they let this picture stay.
> 
> can somebody please explain who's running this show


Whatcha gonna do when the Húlk Hógan memes run wild on you bróther!!


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*













[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## jbl4life (May 23, 2008)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This is the same Company that Fired Alberto Del Rio for "unprofessional conduct" following an altercation with an employee who allegedly made a racist joke.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Batko10 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn straight!


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



FriedTofu said:


> This is all just to open up a spot on the mount rushmore of wrestling for :cena.


... Cena is already on it so why would he need a spot? Triple H will be happy though.


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

this is so fucking stupid, cant wait till WWE goes under.


----------



## RunninWild (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

THE NAME







WILL NOT BE CENSORED WHILE I AM HERE, DUDE! SO TAKE YOUR .... ..... AND SHOVE THEM WHERE THE SUN DON'T SHINE!







4 LIFE!


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



NiKKi_SEGA said:


> this is so fucking stupid, cant wait till WWE goes under.


if it's real, then yeah - let's see the mainstream media drag these fuckers right through the mud. This company has been nothing but a dirty seedy travelling circus since it ever started back in the 70s or 60s or whenever it began. To this very day they're the same thing - a bullshitting travelling circus that drives their trailers from town to town to perform infront of their welfare-sucking ******* fans. Only thing that keeps them going is they got a TV deal. And the only reason they got a TV deal is because there's enough society-draining welfare suckers in the southern states that will pay the $10 ticket prices to see them perform. 

It's about time the mainstream media took them out. Expose them for what they are. Dirty, racist carnies.

This company fires their biggest legend for making racist remarks - when at the same time, they run racist storylines every week? Fucking LOL. I guess they get away with it because they say "we're just acting" - but Hoahgan wasn't acting. If you use a racist word, then you use a racist word. Who gives a fuck what circumstances those are under. 

A racist word is a racist word. Why is it okay to say it on a TV show or movie - but not okay to say when it's NOT on a tv show or movie? Fucking absolutely no sense on that one. You say it, you said it. That's it. 

Vince said it fucking first. Then he fires his guys for saying it? That's a fucking lawsuit waiting. Just saying.


----------



## RunninWild (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I truly hope







sues the pants off WWE once he is done with the gawker lawsuit. He built them, now maybe he can take them down. We love you







!!!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Its understandable for terminating his contract with the company but I think its a bit harsh to remove him from HOF and the Benoit treatment for some stupid private comments he made 8 years ago.

I know "............ Screwed ........!" but I still think its a bit harsh.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Id like to share a true story regarding .... .....

I work with a man named mr reed. He's an African American in his 40s whose father passed away years ago. His father used to be a referee (in what fed I'm not sure) and he was a good friend of ....

Right before WM30 mr Reed got a telephone call out of the blue from none other than ..... himself. Now they had never spoken to or met each other but HH called him up and told him that he was a real close friend of his fathers and he would be happy to invite mr Reed and his family to WM30. Mr reed thanked him and took his young kids to the event and they had a great time. 

He might have said some pretty regretful things but I don't believe .... ..... to be an actual full on racist. If he was I doubt he would do such a great thing for the family of his late friend (who was an African American). He had nothing to gain personally, it was simply a show of respect and gratitude. 

This is a true story, I was standing next to mr Reed when he got the phone call and the situation made me really look at ..... in a positive light.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

It's like having a racist sympathizer detector ITT. Tag & Bag 'Em :rusevyes


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*










New T-shirts for the ultimate smark


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HarHar said:


> if it's real, then yeah - let's see the mainstream media drag these fuckers right through the mud. This company has been nothing but a dirty seedy travelling circus since it ever started back in the 70s or 60s or whenever it began. To this very day they're the same thing - a bullshitting travelling circus that drives their trailers from town to town to perform infront of their welfare-sucking ******* fans. Only thing that keeps them going is they got a TV deal. And the only reason they got a TV deal is because there's enough society-draining welfare suckers in the southern states that will pay the $10 ticket prices to see them perform.
> 
> It's about time the mainstream media took them out. Expose them for what they are. Dirty, racist carnies.
> 
> ...


Ignoring the pathetic attack on the poor there.

How many times will you have to be told before you get it. The reason is because while a word may just be a word, the intention behind it is important. Vince trying to talk Ebonics with Cena to show how "cool and hip" he is has no bad intention. Of course even if in character the intention was negative it could still be defended as long as the rating of the show is high enough (dropping it on a kids movie wrong, dropping it on an adult film fine).

Trust me when I say Vince wishes ..... sues him like you're saying. Vince, the judges, lawyers, everyone else present, everyone on the internet would laugh very hard at such a ridiculous case.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

An multi-million dollar company that solves problems in the most childish of ways. They will never get a clue. Not now. Not ever. How sad.


----------



## ofcccaddy2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

We can't even say .... ..... on here?


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Vince says my nig-guh to Cena and it's all cool tho. Why


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

H_o_gan is my *****.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Kinda tough to blame WWE at this point.

I wouldn't agree with trying to completely erase Hoke and giving him the Benoit treatment forever, but they already lost $50 mil because of it. 

Another thing to consider, look at the Ray Rice situation before and after the footage was released. Sure, that was a bit of a cover up or whatever with that, but reading a transcript or description of an event is different than actually seeing/hearing it.


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*










Please post here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sugge...hy-cant-you-post-h-u-l-k-h-o-g-n-anymore.html


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Yashamaga said:


> Id like to share a true story regarding .... .....
> 
> I work with a man named mr reed. He's an African American in his 40s whose father passed away years ago. His father used to be a referee (in what fed I'm not sure) and he was a good friend of ....
> 
> ...


Simply Beautiful story man!!

Sadly though this story doesn't sell magazines though so the mainstream will never hear all the stories like this. They'll just bash him for something he said out of anger and frustration nearly a decade ago.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

..... should tweet some more on this. 
Just come clean at this point and say something like 

"WELL LEMME TELL YA SOMETHIN .......S! IT'S ALL TRUE. I REALLY JUST CAN'T STAND...THE "_.......S_". YOU KNOW WHO I MEAN! ?OH YOU DON'T! WELL LEMME JUST SPELL IT OUT THEN FOR YA! N I . . . . . ! ANY OF THEM GET WITHIN 20 FEET OF MY LITTLE BROOKIE AND I'LL HAVE TO RE-PURPOSE A BEDSHEET, DUDE! "

or what if he said this, 

"I SHOULD'VE NEVER BOUGHT BROOKE ANY RAP CD'S. RAP MUSIC CORRUPTED BROOKE! SHE'S SHAKING HER ASS FOR TO THAT JUNGLE MUSIC. DAMNIT BROOKE DAMNIT! I BLAME MYSELF."


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Aloverssoulz said:


> .... ...... Why are all these '80's wrestlers such a complete mental mess. It's like they have no self awareness.


cocaine is a hell of a drug...


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



MELTZERMANIA said:


> Vince says my nig-guh to Cena and it's all cool tho. Why


Kayfabe. Old man showing how out of touch and silly he is trying to speak ebonics with rapper Cena. Harmless.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Pronoss said:


> New T-shirts for the ultimate smark


----------



## ItsAllStoke (May 20, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



MELTZERMANIA said:


> Vince says my nig-guh to Cena and it's all cool tho. Why


It's not the word, but the context. It was said by a performer playing a TV character and following a script.


----------



## black republican (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



ItsAllStoke said:


> It's not the word, but the context. It was said by a performer playing a TV character and following a script.


the fact that people still dont get this still proves how white the wrestling world is


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Simply Beautiful story man!!
> 
> Sadly though this story doesn't sell magazines though so the mainstream will never hear all the stories like this. They'll just bash him for something he said out of anger and frustration nearly a decade ago.


HH was standing next to me and 2 nice black guys once. He called them the N word for no reason and told them to go back to Africa. But of course they don't print these stories.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



ItsAllStoke said:


> It's not the word, but the context. It was said by a performer playing a TV character and following a script.


HH should have said that he was roleplaying with the girl and Thunderlips said those things..


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



gamegenie said:


>


:Jordan


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I get why WWE accepted Hu|k [email protected]'s resignation, but WWE have allowed some shameful storylines/gimmicks over the years....

- Virgil, tell me this wasn't an African-American being controlled by a 'Rich' White-American.
- Eugene, disgraceful that WWE allowed a character gimmick to be a 'Special Needs' wrestler.
- General workplace bullying, as portrayed in 'Total Divas' every week.
- Making talent kiss the arse of Vince McMahon.
- Making female talent undress for the pleasure of Vince McMahon.
- NXT Trainer Bill DeMott's abuse of talent.

I'm sure there are plenty more examples.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



njcam said:


> I get why WWE accepted Hu|k [email protected]'s resignation, but WWE have allowed some shameful storylines/gimmicks over the years....
> 
> - Virgil, tell me this wasn't an African-American being controlled by a 'Rich' White-American.
> - Eugene, disgraceful that WWE allowed a character gimmick to be a 'Special Needs' wrestler.
> ...


What was so wrong with the Virgil thing is what I've always wondered. Yeah okay a black manservent for a rich white dude... yeah okay but surely thats the point. That fact combined with Dibiase being as good as he was meant it got Virgil of all people over.

In fact I'd say with people always talking about the first WWE champion (as they discount the Rock) such a storyline would be perfect to get a guy over as a face (hard thing to do these days for the companies chosen guys). 

Say... bring back Cody Rhodes and put him in the main event scene. After failing in his first shot he brings in the black dude (preferably a big dude too naturally) as his enforcer. He can have the backstory of Booker as a former criminal who due to this fact can't get a job except this one Cody has given him which is as Cody's manservant/slave. 

Cody with his enforcer's help wins the WWE title and holds on to it for a good while. As tensions between the two happen due to mistakes in the ring during tag matches or whatever Cody can start really rubbing the guy's situation in his face. Like slapping the taste out of his mouth and daring him to fight back as not only will he be fired, but Cody can guarantee a man like him will be quickly going back to jail. 

Eventually the split happens and people pop big when the big man hits his finisher on Cody after Cody finally takes it too far. He gets fired... but then shows up the week after as the authority due to his popularity actually up and gave him a job. Then at Wrestlemania he overcomes champion Cody Rhodes to become WWE champion.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rozalia said:


> What was so wrong with the Virgil thing is what I've always wondered. Yeah okay a black manservent for a rich white dude... yeah okay but surely thats the point. That fact combined with Dibiase being as good as he was meant it got Virgil of all people over.
> 
> In fact I'd say with people always talking about the first WWE champion (as they discount the Rock) such a storyline would be perfect to get a guy over as a face (hard thing to do these days for the companies chosen guys).


What was so right about it?



Rozalia said:


> Say... bring back Cody Rhodes and put him in the main event scene. After failing in his first shot he brings in the black dude (preferably a big dude too naturally) as his enforcer. He can have the backstory of Booker as a former criminal who due to this fact can't get a job except this one Cody has given him which is as Cody's manservant/slave.
> 
> Cody with his enforcer's help wins the WWE title and holds on to it for a good while. As tensions between the two happen due to mistakes in the ring during tag matches or whatever Cody can start really rubbing the guy's situation in his face. Like slapping the taste out of his mouth and daring him to fight back as not only will he be fired, but Cody can guarantee a man like him will be quickly going back to jail.
> 
> Eventually the split happens and people pop big when the big man hits his finisher on Cody after Cody finally takes it too far. He gets fired... but then shows up the week after as the authority due to his popularity actually up and gave him a job. Then at Wrestlemania he overcomes champion Cody Rhodes to become WWE champion.


I have no idea what you are talking about above.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



njcam said:


> I get why WWE accepted Hu|k [email protected]'s resignation


:booklel

So you're saying he was fine with all of this for 10 years and then suddenly realized it was not ok and resigned? You think Vince watched his stock drop, losing 10s of millions and waiting for HH to resign? GTFO. He was fired.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

This is nothing; he'll be let back in slowly over time. The "he's a black celeb and he's ok with it" Uncle Tom campaign is in full swing . So don't worry your pretty little heads, HH will be back with the good ol' boys in no time.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rybotch said:


> :booklel
> 
> So you're saying he was fine with all of this for 10 years and then suddenly realized it was not ok and resigned? You think Vince watched his stock drop, losing 10s of millions and waiting for HH to resign? GTFO. He was fired.


Hu|k [email protected] resigned, was not fired.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



The Aesthetic Ray said:


> This is nothing; he'll be let back in slowly over time. The "he's a black celeb and he's ok with it" Uncle Tom campaign is in full swing . So don't worry your pretty little heads, HH will be back with the good ol' boys in no time.


True... I think Hu|k [email protected] will be back within 2 years.... the line WWE will go along with is they don't want it to be another fractured relationship like 'WWE & Ultimate Warrior' that goes on for 15/20 years.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

What the fuck is with his eyes?










What is HH thinking? "Thank god he's not black"? Who knows.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Are those the first photos of him since he got exposed as a racist?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rozalia said:


> ... Cena is already on it so why would he need a spot? Triple H will be happy though.


Always thought the 4th guy was Bruno though.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deanambroselover said:


> Are those the first photos of him since he got exposed as a racist?


Yeah.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So hes not keeping a low profile and is out and about I think really he should just go into hiding as hes shamed himself and his family


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



njcam said:


> I get why WWE accepted Hu|k [email protected]'s resignation,





Rybotch said:


> :booklel
> 
> So you're saying he was fine with all of this for 10 years and then suddenly realized it was not ok and resigned? You think Vince watched his stock drop, losing 10s of millions and waiting for HH to resign? GTFO. He was fired.





njcam said:


> Hu|k [email protected] resigned, was not fired.


So HH willingly stopped filming Tough Enough and turned down a paycheck from WWE? As Rybotch said, HH was fired.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



AlienND said:


> So HH willingly stopped filming Tough Enough and turned down a paycheck from WWE? As Rybotch said, HH was fired.


Nope.... Wrong.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*










Business going well for HH.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



njcam said:


> Nope.... Wrong.


You really think that a guy who loves money like Hull Kogan does would willingly leave receiving decent money for doing fuck all?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Source: David Houston (Hu|k [email protected] Lawyer).

*His lawyer David Houston confirmed to PEOPLE that he’s officially resigned from the organization. “He decided to resign from WWE because he didn’t want to put them or his family through this,” Houston told PEOPLE.*


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



njcam said:


> Source: David Houston (Hu|k [email protected] Lawyer).
> 
> *His lawyer David Houston confirmed to PEOPLE that he’s officially resigned from the organization. “He decided to resign from WWE because he didn’t want to put them or his family through this,” Houston told PEOPLE.*


And Lawyers are the most trustworthy people on earth right?


----------



## iAmHarry (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*










I just checked the Wikipedia page for Wrestlemania III. Everything seems to be in order.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Lol at people actually defending .....s words. Lmfao lmfao

He'll be back with the company in a few years, he means too much to them. It's pretty much like banning The GOAT (Michael Jordan) from the NBA - mj's image and impact still shadows the nba, even where it's current goat tier star is even in his shadow at times. That's ..... to the wwe. They had to do what they had to do for public reasons and anyone not getting that has to look within themselves and have a talk. 

It's not just the "word" it's what comes with the word; violence, oppression, hate- not nigg* to the people that don't get it that's been explained multiple times 
I'm talking about n*gger. I and others I know have been called that from racists (cowards in cars usually) for years. It most recently happened a few years ago- so i guess just ignore that right? Sure- well what about my friend who got stopped by the police asking about being a suspect (profiled) ; a dude minding his own business leaving work where he is a supervisor having a long day. 

What about when pure hate and death occurs; murder? Shooting 
Innocent people in churches? Children getting spit on for trying to get an education, etc. "Waahhh that happened years ago" blah blah - okay sure- the black community ain't perfect but not only do black people have a reason to be sensitive and questionable about race matters in America - everyone, especially black people, should be pissed off about it. Everyone's racist is just an excuse. 
Racism still exists and trying to ignore it doesn't do shit. The reason America has this problem is because of what white people did in the past. Straight up. It's fact. Don't feel guilty about it - that's the media's doing and people that fall for it. But know and understand it's the catalyst for why it's a lingering issue and if everyone wants it to go away tackle it realize that. 

What ..... said was ignorant and ridiculous; but that doesn't mean he can't learn from his mistake, which I'm sure he's doing. But anyone acting why the wwe had to do this just needs to smarten up and understand the context of why it is before blindly getting angry about it. If the civil war turned out differently there'd still be slaves in this country based on skin color. But that's okay, that's not racist right? Smh. Lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Fandangohome said:


> And Lawyers are the most trustworthy people on earth right?


It doesn't matter what we think of lawyers in general, that is an official statement from Hu|k [email protected]'s lawyer.

How would you guys know any different anyway.

Show me a statement where Vince, Steph or Triple H say 'We fired Hu|k [email protected]'.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



iAmHarry said:


> I just checked the Wikipedia page for Wrestlemania III. Everything seems to be in order.


Rubbish


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



njcam said:


> What was so right about it?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about above.


DiBiase is a heel, having a black manservant enhances his gimmick + makes for the easy creation of a face. 

The second bit I'd have thought obvious. I went into how I think they could easily the whole black manservant thing in the modern day to build a face. 



FriedTofu said:


> Always thought the 4th guy was Bruno though.


Pretty sure he never was. Bruno held the title for ages and all that but he was champ before WWE expanded so he normally isn't considered as big a deal... I'd say Backlund is more worthy personally if we're talking guys from back then.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



iAmHarry said:


> I just checked the Wikipedia page for Wrestlemania III. Everything seems to be in order.


I remember that match, when Curtis Axel slammed Andre The Giant. One of the greatest moments in pro wrestling. Got a picture from it too.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Undertaker takes HH place. Even today people will say I haven't watched it in a while, is Undertaker still around? 
I haven't watched it since I was a kid, Undertaker and all those guys
Man is a legend


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rybotch said:


> Business going well for HH.


.....s beach is a volleyball bar...no ones ever there during the day


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Let's just say both parties are worse off business-wise because of this case, shall we?


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



PunkDrunk said:


> Undertaker takes HH place. Even today people will say I haven't watched it in a while, is Undertaker still around?
> I haven't watched it since I was a kid, Undertaker and all those guys
> Man is a legend


There is no mentioning pro wrestling without HH, fuck anyone who disagrees. He is pro wrestling.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> .....s beach is a volleyball bar...no ones ever there during the day


Well now nobody is ever there at any point of the day.


----------



## iAmHarry (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*










kek


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



iAmHarry said:


> kek


im not a racist but thats ONE reason why ..... said what he said for sure...
cringe.

EDIT: wait,is his name rly banned now? are u joking me? Oo more cringe.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



iAmHarry said:


>


Is that Francine on the right?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deadeyes said:


> lol that racist scum would be need j & j security as a distraction to have any chance of kicking new jacks ass in the ring or real life


I think ANYONE in real life would need "a distraction" to have any chance of kicking New Jack's ass, tbh. :lol



That guy is hardcore.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rybotch said:


> What the fuck is with his eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


H.H looks big and bulky in these pics. 
He's gotta get huge, to prevent those 7 footers from getting a hold of Brooke, dudes.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deadeyes said:


> maybe Nick will bulk up train end up in NXT within a couple years make it on the main roster and defeat John Cena in his first match and some loser like Lawler or Cole will exclaim "The Hilkster Reborn!!!" have the I am a real American song play as Cena is just lying there and Nick is doing that H o g a n thing for the crowd to cheer him on


And Nick [email protected] walks away with Nikki Bella.... but she always wears a helmet when Nick [email protected] is driving her around.


----------



## TheKazekage (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*Hūlk may have destroyed his legacy with that tape. It just goes to show how your words can come back to bite you, especially when you're famous.*


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: Even the Curtis Axel Gimmick is gone!!!*



QWERTYOP said:


> No I don't. Rocky wasn't even the biggest star of his own era. NOBODY is a bigger name than .... ..... when it comes to pro-wrestling. Nobody.


Rock and Austin were pretty much equals 98-02 but Rocky has surpassed Austin in terms of star power in his last run.

BTW many wrestlers / wrestling personalities said either Austin or Rock surpassed ......


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

*Lol @ online randoms bringing up Booker T's accidental outburst from 20 years ago to justify this shit.*


----------



## RunninWild (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I just received a warning from the mods because I got around the "ban" of using the word H O G A N without spaces (the way you'd normally type it) lol. Please tell me this is a joke.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



> .... ..... was fired from WWE on Friday as the company removed all mentions of him from their website. In addition to that, they have also removed him from the upcoming WWE2K16 video game as well. Here’s what the gaming website Polygon was told by a 2K spokesman:“We are highly respectful of the way that our partners choose to run their business and manage our partnerships accordingly. We can confirm that .... ..... will not appear in WWE 2K16.”


*So what you gonna do, br0ther, if WWE takes everything awaaaayyyy froommmm youuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



iAmHarry said:


> kek


That guy is scum, great example..


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rybotch said:


> *So what you gonna do, br0ther, if WWE takes everything awaaaayyyy froommmm youuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!*


Cool, they won't be getting my money.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

How does Michael Hayes continue to be employed by WWE when it's well known that he's a racist. Vince himself called Cena the n-word at 2005 Survivor Series.

WWE issued a statement about Vince using it and that`s a weak argument and defense. 



> "(It) was an outlandish and satirical skit involving fictional characters, similar to that of many scripted television shows and movies."


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

lol @ censoring the words, is marvel hero The .... also censored? :cena


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

i hate censoring.
cmon,are we little kids?

Benoit isnt banned and what he did was more awefull.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> I think ANYONE in real life would need "a distraction" to have any chance of kicking New Jack's ass, tbh. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> That guy is hardcore.


Except Lesnar.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Cool, they won't be getting my money.


You'll end up buying it regardless. :evil


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rybotch said:


> You're gonna buy it. :evil


I'll stick with 14 and 15.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> I'll stick with 14 and 15.


It's essentially the same game anyway, as with every sports game these days. All they do is update the rosters. Whether it's Madden, NBA, WWE, UFC, FIFA, same shit.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

After seeing the effect this scandal had on the stock side of things, I think it's safe to say you'll never see ..... working for WWE again.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

:lol

He only apologized after he was exposed. His apology is worthless. I'm glad it had a negative effect on stock too. Cementing his banishment from the WWE. 

This is probably karma for what he did to TNA tbh


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Honey Bucket said:


> Your hero is in the same column as Adolf Hitler.


:maury

..... can go fuck himself, I don't care if he never comes back. But Hitler? Pretty sure a racist rant doesn't compare to the genocide of millions of people.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Big Bird said:


> This is probably karma for what he did to TNA tbh


TNA has erased ..... too.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Looks like Bret will be replacing him. Well at least he's among the top choices anyway.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rybotch said:


> It's essentially the same game anyway, as with every sports game these days. All they do is update the rosters. Whether it's Madden, NBA, WWE, UFC, FIFA, same shit.


Agreed. I also expected more out of these games on the next gen hardware. I'm still waiting on a legends game. I want to make Demolition the tag team champs! Any hypothetical legends game won't be the same without the H.ulkster though.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Breaking news

WWE re-signs Superstar Mr. America



> After a 12-year absence, patriotic muscleman Mr. America has made a surprise return to World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE), vowing to “fight for the rights of every man.”



http://www.kayfabenews.com/mr-america-returns-wwe/


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

this whole thing is so stupid


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



foc said:


> How does Michael Hayes continue to be employed by WWE when it's well known that he's a racist. Vince himself called Cena the n-word at 2005 Survivor Series.
> 
> WWE issued a statement about Vince using it and that`s a weak argument and defense.[/QUOTE
> Double Standards. I feel what ..... had done along with the sex tape was wrong, but to erase his history is not right! You cannot replace what .... ..... did! Yet the bigwigs have the authority to be racist and sexist?! IT'S NOT FAIR!!


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

What pisses me off is the hypocrisy

They create a statue and give cancer kid a warrior award and such


When he openly hated ****, his website had long lectures against homos 

And even videos of his antigay speeches

https://youtu.be/Hdmn2HDBNgw








Everyone should post Warriors anti gay lectures to WWE twitter spam them up.
Make them choke on their hypocrisy


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



iAmHarry said:


> kek



yea this guy is kinda proving HH's point about who he doesnt want his daughter dating. Who would want their daughter dating him? HH shouldnt have used the N word but im sure this guy has heard it before.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TheKazekage said:


> *Hūlk may have destroyed his legacy with that tape. It just goes to show how your words can come back to bite you, especially when you're famous.*


*"Destroy his legacy"?*

lol

.... ..... was a cartoon character professional wrestler. That was his legacy a week ago and that's what it is now. Nobody gives a shit about this except vain crybabies. I have lost exactly zero seconds of sleep.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Never been a big fan of ....., but to completely erase him and give him the Benoit treatment is over board. Release him? Sure. But everything else just seems petty, considering how much racism, sexism and lack of human decency exists within the WWE anyways.

EDIT: We've banned his name on the forum? Are you fucking kidding me, that is taking censorship to another level. K guess it's Hokke Hoggen from now on.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Ratedr4life said:


> Never been a big fan of ....., but to completely erase him and give him the Benoit treatment is over board. Release him? Sure. But everything else just seems petty, considering how much racism, sexism and lack of human decency exists within the WWE anyways.
> 
> *EDIT: We've banned his name on the forum? Are you fucking kidding me, that is taking censorship to another level.*


Don't worry about it, this is just for fun. :jbl
Vince Russo was banned last year and then it became elegible to write again.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> yea this guy is kinda proving HH's point about who he doesnt want his daughter dating. Who would want their daughter dating him? HH shouldnt have used the N word but im sure this guy has heard it before.


Exactly. I wouldn't want my daughter dating scum of his kind of any color. Someone in this thread actually had the nerve to ask why do white men care who their daughter dates lol. It has nothing to do with being white. Any good father, black, brown, white and everything in between would care who their son or daughter dates. I don't give a damn what color they are as long as they're a good person. I wouldn't want my kids dating some thug white guy or black guy. Not sure what's so hard to understand about that.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



KastellsPT said:


> Don't worry about it, this is just for fun. :jbl
> Vince Russo was banned last year and then it became elegible to write again.


Oh to poke fun at WWE for doing the same thing. Surprised that went over my head.


----------



## ItsAllStoke (May 20, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



njcam said:


> I get why WWE accepted Hu|k [email protected]'s resignation, but WWE have allowed some shameful storylines/gimmicks over the years....
> 
> - Virgil, tell me this wasn't an African-American being controlled by a 'Rich' White-American.
> - Eugene, disgraceful that WWE allowed a character gimmick to be a 'Special Needs' wrestler.
> ...



The Bill DeMott deal was not fiction so I agree with that, but as for the rest, so what?

The Sopranos featured characters who used homophobic, racist and misogynistic slurs. There was also an actor who had to play the part of a paraplegic, women who stripped and pole danced for money. Drug deals. Murder. Rape. Simulated sex acts. Almost everything that most characters did was unsavoury or dispicable. It's ok though, do you know why? Because it's fiction. Performers playing characters. WWE is no different.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Anyone else find it kinda sad that Hulk Hogan's last ever WrestleMania moment is getting his ass knocked out by X-Pac?










:mj2

I was hoping Hogan would get his revenge on Pac at Mania 32 in a grudge match.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

.... .....


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Well,I will not miss him.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Big Poppa Pump was right about .....


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I haven't liked the spunkster since he came back to WWE, he should have just faded away with all those wcw money grabbers.

Good riddance to old news.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Sulk Blowgan fucks off and Bret Hart is possibly getting ready to replace him...

There has never been a finer example of wrestling history repeating itself.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> That guy is scum, great example..


you hate him because he defended himself right?

Had to look this guy up since you all were just shitting on him with info of why.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



gamegenie said:


> you hate him because he defended himself right?
> 
> Had to look this guy up since you all were just shitting on him with info of why.


Do your research on him, he's garbage.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deadeyes said:


> wonder when he started molesting brooke? how many black women he has raped(bet they all got the beatings of their lives maybe mangled their breasts ass and cunts) it all should be investigating too. i think we all need to hear how sick and depraved this man really is


What kind of a piece of shit are you? We all see where your mind is, classy..


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Who the hell said he molested his daughter? That's disgusting but I have never heard that. Come on man I highly doubt he is a rapist.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related*



wonder goat said:


> huh...that's really strange. You'd think they'd at least keep his merchandise around so that they could make money from it. Whatever it is, it must be a pretty big deal.



He owns the rights to .... ....., ....amania, and all merchandise. He has for years. WWE does not have the right to any merchandising. Vince only has the rights to taped appearances by ..... in WWE. ..... legally ownes everything else, and licenses merchandise rights to WWE. If they cut ties with him, WWE has no right to sell .... ..... merchandise.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Deadeyes is an awesome troll.

Well done.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



deadeyes said:


> ok then i'll back up some here whatever this next big revelation is of this fuckstone its worse than being a racist so whats your HONEST guess at what it is? seriously its gotta be related to the racism in some way but worse. YOU tell me what it could be... again the dude that says this says its the racists real secret. Hook a broth a up with some truth since you love this man so much


I honestly have no idea. I feel sick just thinking about it. I still cannot believe that ZERO audio has been released. National Enquirer are scum too, they get off on this crap all in the name of ratings/magazine sales. Seriously who would buy their crap? The majority of it is pure lies and outlandish claims. H.ogan can and will rebound from this, it's not like he pulled a Cosby.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

:maisielol https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/73...864896_33ab168625e.4.3.126511188715448280.mp4

*btw Deadeyes is gone for a bit.*


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

.... .....


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Just popped in to say fuck holk ..... and anyone defending him again.
Thank you and good night.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Maybe he beat the ..... out of Darren Young while singing racial slurs ?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

To hell with ...... Just imagine if this was done by Stone Cold or John Cena. Just imagine


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Zac512 said:


> yea this guy is kinda proving HH's point about who he doesnt want his daughter dating. Who would want their daughter dating him? HH shouldnt have used the N word but im sure this guy has heard it before.


Yeah because New Jack represents every Black man in America and throughout the world. Sounds about right.

Had a white mother cry in front of me saying that she basically hated that I was dating her daughter. 

Guess all white people suck now right? 

Come on man.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> To hell with ...... Just imagine if this was done by Stone Cold or John Cena. Just imagine


Stone Cold wouldn't surprise me one bit to be honest.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> To hell with ...... Just imagine if this was done by Stone Cold or John Cena. Just imagine


Stone Cold, the guy who beat up his wife? :cena


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



The Main Headliner said:


> Yeah because New Jack represents every Black man in America and throughout the world. Sounds about right.
> 
> Had a white mother cry in front of me saying that she basically hated that I was dating her daughter.
> 
> ...


Of course he doesn't represent every black person, come on man. I wouldn't want my daughter dating scum like him either though. No self respecting person would.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

I can't believe people even care .... is gone, the dude is like 25 years past due, and he basically tried to kill the company 2 times, how can anyone even respect the guy. Oh cause he is "the ....".....He is a fraud, the real .... is green, and is a bigger role model to more people.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

But New Jack really is a ....... Some people are cunts, some people are *****, some people are moulians, some people are *****, some are white trash. 

The words exist bc some people fit the description. When you can't call a spade a spade and declare 2+2 = 4 you're quality of life is about to get real bad.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Just read his DLC was removed. I hate it. I hate you can't upload Benoit and now you can't download him. But you can play online with Ted Bundy and Jeffrey Dahmer as tag team.


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RebelArch86 said:


> But New Jack really is a ....... Some people are cunts, some people are *****, some people are moulians, some people are *****, some are white trash.
> 
> The words exist bc some people fit the description. When you can't call a spade a spade and declare 2+2 = 4 you're quality of life is about to get real bad.


New Jack is a what sorry ?
Whats the censored word ?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



sesel said:


> Just read his DLC was removed. I hate it. I hate you can't upload Benoit and now you can't download him. But you can play online with Ted Bundy and Jeffrey Dahmer as tag team.


Such BS!! Damn..

I'll have to assume if you've already bought it you're good then. 

Awesome that a woman beater made the cover of 2K16! Priorities guys, way to go!!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Can we stick to the topic please and leave your own personal, racist and bigoted bullshit elsewhere?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

No clue who that's directed to. Ah yes back on topic about .... .....? The name that you guys still are editing out..


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Evolution said:


> Can we stick to the topic please and leave your own personal, racist and bigoted bullshit elsewhere?


Might be time to start censoring people's usernames out if they continue with the bs.


----------



## John Cena > Wrestling (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

Late to the game here, but from what I see H***n - albeit in what he though was just a private chat at the time - has said that he is racist. Not once, but twice. Anyone defending H***n saying he's isn't a racist (or at least saying he has NEVER been a racist) is simply shot down by H***n's own confession.

No doubt the WWE, and wrestling in general, has a lot of very shady characters, very few can safely say that they haven't been involved in some sleaze or scandal where they either have taken advantage of or gotten away with. We know of certain legends, real or otherwise, of the going ons in the WWE over the years regarding locker room stories, dodgy angles being suggested that push the line of taste. Michael Hayes alleged carry ons should see him in potentially the same boat, but with Haynes not having the same public profile along with the WWE doing their best to keep dirty laundry from reaching the mainstream public, he'll be OK as long as he keeps his head down. H***n's public profile and outside-the-WWE confession meant that for corporate reasons, the WWE would have to be seen making clear distance between themselves and H***n.

Another thing that this celeb tit-tat is continuing to show is that it's clear Linda was the brains behind H**kamania and its offshoots in terms of backstage politics in the 80's & 90's at least. Ever since the divorce, H**k has been just a major mess in general. Rumours have been going abound that H***n has been approached (prior to this story) to star in the next Celeb Big Br0ther. in the UK - at this stage I'd not be surprised if he takes it up. But at this time, it might be wise for the people close to him to keep a good eye on H***n's personal state - this time last week his mental health didn't exactly to be a bed of roses, let alone now.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Heath V said:


> Such BS!! Damn..
> 
> *I'll have to assume if you've already bought it you're good then.
> *
> Awesome that a woman beater made the cover of 2K16! Priorities guys, way to go!!


maybe not according to this, though i don't know how reliable the source is?

http://www.destructoid.com/....-.....-dlc-no-longer-available-for-wwe-2k15-even-if-you-bought-it-296693.phtml?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rampaige said:


> maybe not according to this, though i don't know how reliable the source is?
> 
> http://www.destructoid.com/....-.....-dlc-no-longer-available-for-wwe-2k15-even-if-you-bought-it-296693.phtml?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook



Yup. He's been dropped from 2K16. 

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/....-.....-will-not-appear-in-wwe-2k16/1100-6429183/


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Rampaige said:


> maybe not according to this, though i don't know how reliable the source is?
> 
> http://www.destructoid.com/....-.....-dlc-no-longer-available-for-wwe-2k15-even-if-you-bought-it-296693.phtml?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


This is bordering on insanity. No way they would do that, especially for those that have already paid for it and have it downloaded.

Thanks for the link though.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



foc said:


> Yup. He's been dropped from 2K16.
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/....-.....-will-not-appear-in-wwe-2k16/1100-6429183/


Oh yea that was a given, I figured that much. The last two years were awesome though with the inclusion of Macho Man, Warrior and ......


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*

So does this mean the idiots on this forum saying, thinking, or hoping ..... would wrestle in a wrestlemania match will shut the hell up now?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



foc said:


> TNA has erased ..... too.


I thought you were gonna say TNA was about to be erased. :lol

But I think TNA erasing HoKgan for any of their stuff would make it everything better. If they CGI-edit him with someone else. Just imagine, the forming of Immortal at BFG, here comes Ethan Carter on crutches!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



foc said:


> Yup. He's been dropped from 2K16.
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/....-.....-will-not-appear-in-wwe-2k16/1100-6429183/


Real talk nobody plays as Hogan in those games unless they want to kick his shit in...

On second thoughts, yeah they should have left him in the game. Think of those BUYRATES.

:vince2


----------



## John Cena > Wrestling (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



foc said:


> TNA has erased ..... too.


Yet they have the Harris twins as joint heads of production! 

:tripsscust

:tenay


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I always knew the Hukster would get himself in the end, I just didn't expect it quite this way. I expected an epic rage fest at some PPV or something.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Is fun to see some people still not understanding what WWE tries to do by not mention the Bass from DOA' lookalike and Chris Benoit years ago is not erasing history, just not doing it because they think they aren't worth of that.
Just like they don't mention TNA/GFW and ROH.

They can say is not good for business to mention them, but the truth is they just think they don't deserve it...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



foc said:


> TNA has erased ..... too.


TNA has erased TNA.


----------



## John Cena > Wrestling (Jan 28, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> I always knew the Hukster would get himself in the end, I just didn't expect it quite this way. I expected an epic rage fest at some PPV or something.


Of the rumours surrounding H**k H***n, there is a potentially even more damaging one floating about that if confirmed to be true would completely Benoit him not just from the WWE, but pretty much everything.

I'll just leave this screen shot of a tweet he sent a while back. There's something creepy about it in my view.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



John Cena > Wrestling said:


> Late to the game here, but from what I see H***n - albeit in what he though was just a private chat at the time - has said that he is racist. Not once, but twice. Anyone defending H***n saying he's isn't a racist (or at least saying he has NEVER been a racist) is simply shot down by H***n's own confession.
> 
> No doubt the WWE, and wrestling in general, has a lot of very shady characters, very few can safely say that they haven't been involved in some sleaze or scandal where they either have taken advantage of or gotten away with. We know of certain legends, real or otherwise, of the going ons in the WWE over the years regarding locker room stories, dodgy angles being suggested that push the line of taste. Michael Hayes alleged carry ons should see him in potentially the same boat, but with Haynes not having the same public profile along with the WWE doing their best to keep dirty laundry from reaching the mainstream public, he'll be OK as long as he keeps his head down. H***n's public profile and outside-the-WWE confession meant that for corporate reasons, the WWE would have to be seen making clear distance between themselves and H***n.
> 
> Another thing that this celeb tit-tat is continuing to show is that it's clear Linda was the brains behind H**kamania and its offshoots in terms of backstage politics in the 80's & 90's at least. Ever since the divorce, H**k has been just a major mess in general. Rumours have been going abound that H***n has been approached (prior to this story) to star in the next Celeb Big Br0ther. in the UK - at this stage I'd not be surprised if he takes it up. But at this time, it might be wise for the people close to him to keep a good eye on H***n's personal state - this time last week his mental health didn't exactly to be a bed of roses, let alone now.




I doubt anyone wants to defend Ho Kogan. But WWE has a history of overlooking racism. They are condemning Ho Kogan to save face with the public. Just like it took public disclosure of Bill Demotte's racism to get him out, even though Vince and WWE management were told of it for over a year and did nothing, and only asked him resigned after his behavior became public knowledge.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

John Cena> Wrestling said:


> Of the rumours surrounding H**k H***n, there is a potentially even more damaging one floating about that if confirmed to be true would completely Benoit him not just from the WWE, but pretty much everything.
> 
> I'll just leave this screen shot of a tweet he sent a while back. There's something creepy about it in my view.


:shrug

If my daughter looked like Brooke, I'd probably want to fuck her too.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The older Brooke gets the more she starts to look like Linda it's creepy as fuck.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

John Cena > Wrestling said:


> Of the rumours surrounding H**k H***n, there is a potentially even more damaging one floating about that if confirmed to be true would completely Benoit him not just from the WWE, but pretty much everything.
> 
> I'll just leave this screen shot of a tweet he sent a while back. There's something creepy about it in my view.


Well, after watching that crazy reality show those years back you could tell he was a little too.. attached to her. BUT I don't want to believe he would take it that far as the rumor, which I haven't read yet, but doubt it takes a rocket scientist to extrapolate what it would probably be. Ehh who knows though, he actually seems to be manipulated at times as much as he has tried probably tried to manipulate others. Celebrity is twisted world I don't pretend to understand.


----------



## Joy736 (Jul 12, 2014)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> :shrug
> 
> If my daughter looked like Brooke, I'd probably want to fuck her too.


You do realise that sounds like:
1. You asume he raped his daughter
2. You think that ' s normal and ok

Both are not ok.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Joy736 said:


> You do realise that sounds like:
> 1. You asume he raped his daughter
> 2. You think that ' s normal and ok
> Both are not ok.


I don't buy into the whole incest thing with the dude who never existed and his daughter. I'm just saying if Brooke were _my_ daughter, I'd totally hit it.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> :shrug
> 
> If my daughter looked like Brooke, I'd probably want to fuck her too.


Lol, damn man..

And the mod with the trashy punk avatar that says no one plays as H.ogan, really? We throw parties and put on 2K14/15 and everyone always picks ....., Warrior and the other legends and pits them against Sheild, D Bry and such so that's not accurate at all. 

Yea no one plays as H.ogan right? That's why the H.ulkamania edition sold out in hours and can only be attained on eBay for big bucks now...


----------



## Joy736 (Jul 12, 2014)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> I don't buy into the whole incest thing with the dude who never existed and his daughter. I'm just saying if Brooke were _my_ daughter, I'd totally hit it.


That's why I said what your words sound like. That can be different from what you are actually trying to say. And now again, You're basically saying: If my daughter was Hot, I'd fuck her. That sounds so so wrong.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Joy736 said:


> That's why I said what your words sound like. That can be different from what you are actually trying to say. And now again, You're basically saying: If my daughter was Hot, I'd fuck her. That sounds so so wrong.


Don't worry too much. My daughter is ugly just like her mother. She's safe.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Joy736 said:


> You do realise that sounds like:
> 1. You asume he raped his daughter
> 2. You think that ' s normal and ok
> 
> Both are not ok.


Fuck no that's not ok and downright disgusting. I will refuse to believe that. Where the hell is this horrible rumor coming from? A loving father and real man would never harm his children in anyway, I'd die for mine. No damn way did he do that. And let's talk disgusting hypotheticals here for a minute. IF he did and there was verbal proof or something on that tape do you really think he'd push for this and leak such info as some would suggest? Hell no!

Damn this gets stranger by the minute. At least he's out and about and looking good and not hiding from the damn media.


----------



## Joy736 (Jul 12, 2014)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> Don't worry too much. My daughter is ugly just like her mother. She's safe.


Ok, I'll stop feeding the trolls now


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I wonder if they are going to edit Vince in the start of WM 30 talking about how he body slammed Andre the Giant in the "silverdome" at WM 3


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

WWE should start promoting The Rock now as their biggest star ever instead of H*lk ...... 

The Rock has surpassed everyone as the biggest star ever IMO.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> WWE should start promoting The Rock now as their biggest star ever instead of H*lk ......
> The Rock has surpassed everyone as the biggest star ever IMO.


:cena
:cena2
:cena3
:cena4
:cena5
:cena6


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> :cena
> :cena2
> :cena3
> :cena4
> ...


John Cena himself said that he's not a bigger star than The Rock.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> John Cena himself said that he's not a bigger star than The Rock.


He was being polite


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't condone with what Rip said but we all know this was a PR move by the WWE and down the road when this issue calms down, Rip will be back eventually.


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

Campione said:


> He was being polite


And honest. Rock is a bigger star in wrestling than Cena.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> John Cena himself said that he's not a bigger star than The Rock.


The dude with no name said John Cena is the greatest champion in WWE history.



Mr. Nanny said:


> He loves being on the road, he’s got wrestling in his blood. And for him to be so graceful when he’s tired and there’s no sleep, no food and these Make-A-Wish kids come to him even for five minutes, he’ll spend a whole day with them. His priorities are in order. No matter what whether he wins or loses he’s still the man. To me, I’ve been around for a long time and I’ve done a lot to help this business, but it fails in comparison to what John Cena has done. In my opinion, John Cena is the greatest WWE champion of all time.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

White Genocide meets all the steps set by the UN for genocide:

>Classification: The evil white people and the poor oppressed PoC
>Symbolization: The big black cock is superior to tiny white dicks
>Dehumanization: Whites are racist scum
>Organization: Mass immigration
>Polarization: Look at these ****** ass cracka cops killin our .....s ooga booga bix nood
>Preparation: Victims identified as anyone white because they all racis
>Extermination: White birth rates down significantly, mixed skyrocketing; innocent whites killed by black as "revenge" for police shootings
>Denial: It’s all about diversity and tolerance, goy! You don’t want to be racist, do you goy?


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> The dude with no name said John Cena is the greatest champion in WWE history.


He was most likely trolling or drunk as fuck. 



> I’ve done a lot to help this business, but it fails in comparison to what John Cena has done


:lol

..... knows Cena is not The Rock, Stone Cold or Andre The Giant.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Adam Cool said:


> White Genocide meets all the steps set by the UN for genocide:
> 
> >Classification: The evil white people and the poor oppressed PoC
> >Symbolization: The big black cock is superior to tiny white dicks
> ...


I think you might enjoy this website:
https://www.stormfront.org/forum/


----------



## iAmHarry (Jun 4, 2015)

"When it comes crashing down and it hurts inside
My daughter's taking dick from the darker side
Well you ain't my friends, and I got white pride
I gotta be a man; I say genocide

I AM A REAL AMERICAN
FIGHT FOR THE RIGHTS OF ARYANS
I AM A REAL AMERICAN
FIGHT FOR WHAT'S RIGHT, FIGHT FOR WHAT'S WHITE!

I feel strong about right and wrong
And I won't take ****** for very long
I got this belief deep inside of me
Segregation is the thing that keeps us clean

I AM A REAL AMERICAN
KEEPING US SAFE FROM AFRICANS
I AM A REAL AMERICAN
FIGHT FOR WHAT'S RIGHT, FIGHT FOR WHAT'S WHITE!

Well you ain't my friends, and I got white pride
I gotta take a stand, these blacks gotta die

I AM A REAL AMERICAN
FIGHT FOR THE RIGHTS OF ARYANS
I AM A REAL AMERICAN
FIGHT FOR WHAT'S RIGHT, FIGHT FOR WHAT'S WHITE!"

credit: /b


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Adam Cool said:


> White Genocide meets all the steps set by the UN for genocide:
> 
> >Classification: The evil white people and the poor oppressed PoC
> >Symbolization: The big black cock is superior to tiny white dicks
> ...




Or you dont call people n*iggers and call yourself a racist. You dont say you dont want your daughter near any n*iggers. You can use your tired conspiracies all you want but what ..... said was wrong period.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> I think you might enjoy this website:
> https://www.stormfront.org/forum/





Jonasolsson96 said:


> Or you dont call people n*iggers and call yourself a racist. You dont say you dont want your daughter near any n*iggers. You can use your tired conspiracies all you want but what ..... said was wrong period.


Why are you idiots taking what I said seriously?
I am just mocking how Many Have This "Muh Aryan pride" shit forgetting that Most White People have Berber, Hun, Arab, Mongolian, Native American DNA in them. Only the Baltics and Belarussians are "Pure Blooded Aryans"


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Adam Cool said:


> Why are you idiots taking what I said seriously?
> I am just mocking how Many Have This "Muh Aryan pride" shit forgetting that Most White People have Berber, Hun, Arab, Mongolian, Native American DNA in them. Only the Baltics and Belarussians are "Pure Blooded Aryans"


What the fuck are you talking about? "Pure Blooded Aryans" that is just bullshit the Nazis invented. 

There is only one group of Aryans and guess what they lived in the country today known as Iran.

If you want to be a smartass you should atleast get your facts straight before talking the talk..


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Hul Kogan getting trolled by football fans on Twitter. :lmao


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Okay, after hearing about 2K pulling him from the games, and WWE taking down nWo merchandise, I really think this is getting a bit ridiculous.

Yes, what Kogan said was wrong, but I don't think treating him like he's Chris Benoit is the right way to go. *


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Okay, after hearing about 2K pulling him from the games, and WWE taking down nWo merchandise, I really think this is getting a bit ridiculous.
> 
> Yes, what Kogan said was wrong, but I don't think treating him like he's Chris Benoit is the right way to go. *


I don't even think treating Chris Benoit like he's Chris Benoit is the right way to go. Pretending like someone never existed never ever solves anything. How are people supposed to learn from things if every time something horrible happens we bury it under the rug and pretend it never happened?


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

The thing is Thor Togan doesn't need the WWE anymore just like WWE doesn't need him...

Why expecting him wanting to comeback, when he can host TV shows like Bill Goldberg.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

The Rabid Wolverine said:


> I don't even think treating Chris Benoit like he's Chris Benoit is the right way to go. Pretending like someone never existed never ever solves anything. How are people supposed to learn from things if every time something horrible happens we bury it under the rug and pretend it never happened?


*I agree. It makes no sense to erase someone from history and act like they never existed.

It never solves anything, people still know that they existed, and like you said, no one can learn from something horrible by acting like it never happened.*


----------



## Ace0619 (Jul 23, 2015)

It seems to me that WWE cares about this more than anyone else does. They are overreacting. Who cares if he said something racist while he was proabably drunk eight years ago. It's not even being talked about in mainstream media at all. I can understand firing him now but trying to erase maybe your biggest star ever from history and take him out of video games, etc. is ridiculous. They can't erase him. He is synonymous with WWE. Everybody knows who he is and he will forever be associated with WWE.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Can anyone do a count for me of the "black guy thinks it's fine so it's okay excuses?"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Vince thinks erasing Bulk Brogan from history will hide the fact that Vince is also a racist. :maury


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Adam Cool said:


> Why are you idiots taking what I said seriously?
> I am just mocking how Many Have This "Muh Aryan pride" shit forgetting that Most White People have Berber, Hun, Arab, Mongolian, Native American DNA in them. Only the Baltics and Belarussians are "Pure Blooded Aryans"


Most Western Europeans(British Isles, France, Germany) were not influenced by the Huns, Arabic or Mongolians or inhabited by the Huns, Arabic or Mongolian peoples. The Iberian peninsula may have been inhabited by Berbers during the era of Islamic rule there but there was probably only a very miniscule mixture with peoples in Western European Christendom located outside the Iberian penisula. Now many whites in North America do have some Native American DNA. Remember, that even before and during the height of the Roman Empire that there was a vast Celtic civilization in Western Europe that were obviously whites.

With that stated yes the Huns during the Barbarian invasions upon the frontiers of the Roman Empire did bring some of their DNA but there were still white people living far westward of that who for all practical purposes were not affected by Hun DNA. In history a lot of Hun and later Mongolian DNA were spread out amongst Central Asia. However, that is not the case for Western Europe.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I agree. It makes no sense to erase someone from history and act like they never existed.
> 
> It never solves anything, people still know that they existed, and like you said, no one can learn from something horrible by acting like it never happened.*


I think they did this to show their shareholders responsibility.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

iAmHarry said:


> "When it comes crashing down and it hurts inside
> My daughter's taking dick from the darker side
> Well you ain't my friends, and I got white pride
> I gotta be a man; I say genocide
> ...





Fabregas said:


> Hul Kogan getting trolled by football fans on Twitter. :lmao


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Well the awfulness in this thread escalated quickly.


----------



## BloodTells81 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



Pronoss said:


> What pisses me off is the hypocrisy
> 
> They create a statue and give cancer kid a warrior award and such
> 
> ...


Please!

Don't take that old 57 second out of context. But unlike Kogan's comments, this is not some deep dark secret. Warrior had his beliefs and he backed them up with reason. He didn't hate gays, he just didn't believe in them getting married, as did both Obama and Hillary back in '08 . Big fucking deal, so does half of the population. His whole queering quote was done in jest, showing if you want tolerance for all then it shouldn't be limited to just the smaller number population.

I hate how people think Warrior hated gay people, he didn't approve of it and doesn't like the fact how mainstream media promotes it to be cool. Those fools should search his youtube channel, he talks all about it.

WWE has their right to fire Hull Kogan but to officially erased him from the records, that's low. Society is so shamefully weak, that Kogan would of been better off getting arrested for DWI ( Far more worse ), than saying a word!

And as of last night Kogan is still in 2K15.


----------



## John Cena > Wrestling (Jan 28, 2008)

Ace0619 said:


> It seems to me that WWE cares about this more than anyone else does. They are overreacting. Who cares if he said something racist while he was proabably drunk eight years ago. *It's not even being talked about in mainstream media at all. *I can understand firing him now but trying to erase maybe your biggest star ever from history and take him out of video games, etc. is ridiculous. They can't erase him. He is synonymous with WWE. Everybody knows who he is and he will forever be associated with WWE.


It was a front page headline on the BBC's news website for much of Friday.

As for mainstream media coverage in the UK, well...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-33657483
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor......-.....-dumped-by-WWE-for-using-N-word.html
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/07/24/wwe-....-.....-racism_n_7863020.html
http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/....-.....-vile-racist-rant-6131336
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...er-has-been-sacked-in-statement-10414034.html
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jul/24/....-.....-fired-wwe-racist-recordings

By Saturday afternoon everyone I spoke to had heard about the story, even folks who've never been interested in wrestling or not for a long time mentioned it to me, unprompted!

And so now on Monday afternoon, Twitter users in Britain are doing what they do best - trolling an American celeb!

http://www.itv.com/news/2015-07-27/...-posting-images-of-footballers-as-themselves/
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...rmer-wwe-star-after-racial-slur-10418105.html
http://www.standard.co.uk/sport/foo...-wrestler-....-.....-on-twitter-10417820.html


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



RiC David said:


> Passive or aggressive mate, choose one. I was happy enough to leave the last exchange at your cop out "Yeah well it'd be great if things were better but hey-ho is what it is" which I call a cop out because you told me that police are unfairly blamed for the never ending stream of public executions they carry out on unarmed black citizens, *then I showed you an interview with a former Baltimore police officer who confirmed "YES OF COURSE we operate on an unashamedly racist level and yes your black countrymen are telling the truth - did you really think every black American in the last 100 years was just making this all up? Because that's *horrible**.
> 
> Narry an acknowledgement, you just pretended that 'bad things are inevitable, isn't it a pity?' when *many specific bad things occur because people like YOURSELF ignorantly insist that they're hunky dory while harbouring resentment for the victims and shaming them for "blaming others instead of themselves"*.
> 
> ...


LOL.

Glad to see I got under your skin. I think you take things way to seriously in your life with things that don't concern you. Live your own life and don't worry about anything else. If racism enters your life take care of it the best way you see fit. 

It's the world you live in, Enjoy it.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

HH getting destroyed on twitter, his eagerness to retweet every tweet of support form a black man is backfiring badly.
Some of the posts lol


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> HH getting destroyed on twitter, his eagerness to retweet every tweet of support form a black man is backfiring badly.
> Some of the posts lol


People need to grow up and start living in the real world. This fantasy that we all are perfect and get along needs to stop. 

Life doesn't work that way and never will. All I see are a bunch of people living behind a bubble. Real change won't come until we all accept who we are. I'm leaving this subject now as it been 3 days and life goes on. Enjoy all your bitterness and finger pointing. If that's all you have in life then you fail at it.


----------



## Rathburn_Sally (Oct 19, 2012)

Alright I let this sink in for a few days before I commented on it. 
I know those comments were made 8 years ago and there is a chance he may not feel that way anymore or may not even have in the first place and was just talking off of emotions but then there was that time a year ago if anyone remembers that .....s's Beach Resturant in Florida that had all these strict dress code and rules there was pretty much indirectly saying Black Culture is not welcomed here. When TMZ confronted ..... on it, he acted like he didnt know about it and said the he was just licensing his name for the resturant and its based off the beach restaurants in Las Vegas and Miami that had similar rules. He kept saying He was not a racist in that interview and said he would make a call to get rid of the sign and the rules asap.

I always thought that was wierd he put in a order to change it after being confronted. I just find that hard to believe he never saw that sign before considering he is always there making appearances.

Those comments ..... made in that tape were definitely uncalled for. I'm half black myself and took some offense to it. We are all human and make mistakes, I truly believe in that but I think there is possibly something bigger going on here than we really even know right now.

Alot of people are saying the WWE is overreacting by deleting ..... off the website and pretending he never existed which they very well could be. But on the other side of that coin what if the WWE really isnt overreacting? Theres a possibility there is more stuff out there on those tapes that ..... said that has not been made public yet. For all we know this could just be the very tip of something very nasty thats about to come out. I know Friday they were teasing more stuff is to come from the tapes so we are gonna have to wait and see but something is telling me there is more going on here than we probably know about yet.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is all ridiculous. Like the people damning him have never said anything remotely offensive in the privacy of their own home.


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

WWE are doing the right thing erasing .... ..... from history.

After ALL the things he did, almost putting Vince in jail during the steroid scandal, joining another wrestling promotion and almost putting WWE out of business, and now this.

Not to mention the ..... family being the most pathetic piece of a shit family there ever was.


.... ..... is an embarrassment. I hope WWE never mentions him again, it's going to be awesome seeing Rock or Austin break "his" attendance record at WrestleMania 32.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hul K.H Ogan's Twitter right now :ha


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> WWE are doing the right thing erasing .... ..... from history.
> 
> *After ALL the things he did, almost putting Vince in jail during the steroid scandal, joining another wrestling promotion and almost putting WWE out of business, and now this.*
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOL... This has to be a joke. It's to ridiculous to be other wise.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Why is Brogan retweeting pictures with a white guy next to a black guy? I've seen at least 5 of these pictures.

It's like the people tweeting him are saying, "I like Brogan. I like black people. So Brogan likes black people".


----------



## lanceuppercut (Jan 3, 2012)

HH who has travelled around the world, shook the hands of many African American celebrities, hung out with Mr. T, Shaq, Rodman, and other various African American actors and entertainers still thinks they are a bunch of fucking n*****. This isn't some ******* who hasn't travelled outside his trailer for his entire life. He is at best, a C list celebrity who should have known better. He says he's sorry but how do we know he's really sorry? He's probably sorry because he got outed. He is so full of shit. The stories of him making shit up continues and this is another example of that. I hope he goes away for good. 

WWE is full of shit too. They did the right thing from a PR standpoint but that doesn't absolve them from their hypocrisy. A company preaches tolerance but employs the worst human beings on the face of this planet. WWE idolizes Ultimate Warrior, they have a statue of his likeness at their hq despite being fully aware of his inflammatory comments in the 2000's about MLK, Droz, inferring to Todd Grisham, a married man as queer, Bobby Heenan having cancer, Health Ledger's death and gays while firing HH and claiming not to tolerate racism or any form of bigotry. They still employ Michael piece of shit Hayes after he racially abused mark Henry so they shouldn't act all high and mighty here. This is the reason why wrestlers and wrestling fans are ridiculed everywhere. We defend the indefensible, and idolize these stars and get shocked when they say or do something horrible. You still have people who want Chris Benoit, who murdered his family to be in the HOF. It is as if the culture of wrestling hasn't moved at all. Stuck in a 1970's mindset when it pertains to how it views non white wrestlers and women.

And now HH retweeted a tweet rationalizing his comments by comparing it to when the president used the word in an radio interview talking about racism where he stated the usage of the n-word doesn't mean racism is any worse than what it was back then. Again, HH is a piece of shit. Steiner and others were so right about this man. Good performer. One of the best but what an AWFUL human being he is.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

You know what kills me? You have all these people coming out saying "I have been with .... ..... and I never heard him use a racial slur." OF FUCKING COURSE HE DIDN'T. It's no longer cool to be an open bigot. Him saying those slurs behind close doors doesn't make him any less racist. ..... was also in the news earlier this year because of his restuarant dress code. It was tailored in such a way that a certain "kind" of people wouldn't eat there. 


Maya Angelou-" When someone shows you who they really are, believe them the first time."


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> You know what kills me? You have all these people coming out saying "I have been with .... ..... and I never heard him use a racial slur." OF FUCKING COURSE HE DIDN'T. It's no longer cool to be an open bigot. Him saying those slurs behind close doors doesn't make him any less racist. ..... was also in the news earlier this year because of his restuarant dress code. It was tailored in such a way that a certain "kind" of people wouldn't eat there.
> 
> 
> Maya Angelou-" When someone shows you who they really are, believe them the first time."


Then people should dress correctly when going into the establishment. The idea is to look presentable. 

Most restaurants and bars do the same thing. It called having a dress code and it's been around for years. Don't like it try to eat or hang somewhere else. There is nothing racist or wrong about it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/More_Racist_Comments_By_...._....._Released.html



> - Radar Online has released more racist comments from .... ....., from the same tape that The National Enquirer released on Friday.
> 
> The comments could be against actor and singer Jamie Foxx. ..... was talking about the billionaire black music producer that he talked about in the previous comments. He said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Lexrules said:


> Then people should dress correctly when going into the establishment. The idea is to look presentable.
> 
> Most restaurants and bars do the same thing. It called having a dress code and it's been around for years. Don't like it try to eat or hang somewhere else. There is nothing racist or wrong about it.


I understand but ususally people say what IS the appropiate dress code. They do it for the clubs. They don't tailor it in such a way that it seems like they are targetting one demographic. His was VERY specific. 

And just because someone doesn't dress the way you think they should dress doesn't mean they are unpresentable.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/More_Racist_Comments_By_...._....._Released.html


What do you call a black man that earns a P.H D?


A N*gger!

-Malcolm X


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> I understand but ususally people say what IS the appropiate dress code. They do it for the clubs. They don't tailor it in such a way that it seems like they are targetting one demographic. His was VERY specific.
> 
> And just because someone doesn't dress the way you think they should dress doesn't mean they are unpresentable.


But it's his club. He could do whatever he wishes. That what people don't seem to understand. I would do the same thing if I owned a club to keep out bad elements. 

Simple fact is if someone doesn't like it, then simply go to another place. It's a free country and he could set whatever rules he wishes in his own place. It has less to do with racism and more to do with good business sense and not wanting trouble in his establishment especially with the gang problem there is in South Florida.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Adam Cool said:


> Why are you idiots taking what I said seriously?


Because it is often hard to decipher sarcasm on the internet. No need to call me an idiot.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena > Wrestling said:


> It was a front page headline on the BBC's news website for much of Friday.
> 
> As for mainstream media coverage in the UK, well...
> 
> ...


LOL Wow :haha


even though the links are broken and even filling in the dotted out portion doesn't fix it. I was able to google the rest of the address info and find the articles. 

Mr. America is getting trolled hard. :heston


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/More_Racist_Comments_By_...._....._Released.html


*I'm not sure why they waited until Monday to release these comments. It's just more of the same. He's already buried :buried.*


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't see what the problem is, any respectable white family doesn't want a coal burning daughter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More racist comments from the ....ster.

:lmao

Jesus Christ. Guy really screwed himself over.


----------



## lanceuppercut (Jan 3, 2012)

Slogan is dumber than he looks. Retweet these pics from "real fans" who claim to support him.

This guy is a fucking weirdo also. Rubbing his daughters ass with lotion. Taking a picture of her legs and commented on how gorgeous they look. Dating a woman who looked exactly like her. Fucking his best friends wife. Trying to absolve his son from of any wrongdoing for driving and crashing while intoxicated. I'll bet he rubbed one out in front of his daughter without her knowing about it. Or maybe he fucked her. Who knows. The whole family is nuts.


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

Once again fuck ...... and his hoegamaniacs


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

The trickle out of details in the out of context manner it is being done is pure clickbait at its finest.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Lexrules said:


> But it's his club. He could do whatever he wishes. That what people don't seem to understand. I would do the same thing if I owned a club to keep out bad elements.
> 
> Simple fact is if someone doesn't like it, then simply go to another place. It's a free country and he could set whatever rules he wishes in his own place. It has less to do with racism and more to do with good business sense and not wanting trouble in his establishment especially with the gang problem there is in South Florida.


I'm not saying doesn't have a right to have those rules if he owns the business. I was just stating that his restuarant rules and this racist rant seem to be correlated. 

Just because someone dresses a certain way doesn't mean they are going to behave better. There are better ways to enforce a dress code.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm more interested in the comments regarding a $10 million deal with the Saudi's than the racist comments TBH. Why were the Saudi's going to pay Ho Kogan 10 million dollars in the first place?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



TheKazekage said:


> *Hūlk may have destroyed his legacy with that tape. It just goes to show how your words can come back to bite you, especially when you're famous.*


No he hasn't because if it wasn't for .... ....., there wouldn't be a WWF/E, let alone Wrestling/Sports Entertainment these days, period.

That legacy is secure. His reputation as a Human being however is a different issue...


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> I'm not saying doesn't have a right to have those rules if he owns the business. I was just stating that his restuarant rules and this racist rant seem to be correlated.
> 
> Just because someone dresses a certain way doesn't mean they are going to behave better. There are better ways to enforce a dress code.


I don't know. I think putting on there what is not allowed is straight and to the point. No asking people at the door well I didn't know what to wear because you were straight forward with what I could were. This cut out the middle the need to ask questions and hold up the line. 

And you don't need to dress a certain way when you go to a club or out to eat. You dress correctly and properly. If you're going to a place that has a dress code then you dress to that dress code.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related - UPDATE: WWE Terminates His Contract*



glenwo2 said:


> No he hasn't because if it wasn't for .... ....., there wouldn't be a WWF/E, let alone Wrestling/Sports Entertainment these days, period.
> 
> That legacy is secure. His reputation as a Human being however is a different issue...


Why is this site blocking his name. Have we really become that childish or just trying to be humorous here?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

From what I was told, Lexrules, it IS in "humor" but it has gotten REAL OLD...REAL FAST, though. 

I mean...We get it! WWE erasing H.ogan from everything so let's all have a nice chuckle at erasing him from WF. 

Har, Har, Hardy, Har Har. 

Well the joke has run its course, in my opinion. So isn't it about time to put things back to what passes for normal around here? :shrug

This has gotten really annoying....


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> From what I was told, Lexrules, it IS in "humor" but it has gotten REAL OLD...REAL FAST, though.
> 
> I mean...We get it! WWE erasing H.ogan from everything so let's all have a nice chuckle at erasing him from WF.
> 
> ...


Yea, it is very annoying. I always thought this site was better then that. Well, hopefully soon who ever is modding this will put it back to normal because it does take away from the discussion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

http://www.vg247.com/2015/07/27/wwe-2k15-dlc-featuring-....-.....-has-been-pulled-report/



> The WWE has cut all ties with ..... following the reveal of a racist rant during a sex tape, of all things, with the result that ..... will not be appearing in future WWE 2K games.
> 
> It looks like the decision is retroactive, as well, as .... .....-related WWE 2K15 DLC is no longer on sale on console storefronts. That’s all fine, but according to The Games Cabin, current owners of the DLC can no longer download it. *So if you paid for the pack but either didn’t get around to downloading it or deleted it for some reason, it’s gone for good.* <---:ha
> 
> ...


*
The :shitstorm that will ensue if people don't get refunds for their Hogan DLC purchases :ti*


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

Is the tape out?

Stephen A. on First Take was just talking like he heard it. I can't find it anywhere....


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

twaughthammer said:


> Is the tape out?
> 
> Stephen A. on First Take was just talking like he heard it. I can't find it anywhere....


What did that racist have to say?


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

Lexrules said:


> What did that racist have to say?


You can probably guess. Funny how pro wrestling is suddenly a sport when white racism is involved. So still no tape as far as you know?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Let me say something else here :


With all this censoring of his name going on, isn't it fair to say that we should be censoring ..... ...... instead of H.ulk H.ogan instead? 

I mean H.ogan was(and is) a WWF/E CHARACTER who told us to say our prayers, eat our vitamins, and so forth. That CHARACTER is NOT racist in any way. It's the man who plays the character that IS. 


EDIT : Oh okay. So they are censoring his real name(T.erry B.ollea) here as well. Now if they can just DE-Censor the Character that has zero to do with the person, that would be nice.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*So .... ..... is done for now. Can't say it's bad news since it's really time for the guy to move on...although the whole thing is bullshit since he was quoting and speaking in past sense. Nothing in that interview I see as racist or offending. I heard some really racist shit(still do all over) and this is not it.

It's funny how admins have done a parody out of this deal by censoring ......'s in ring name *


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

This thread is hilarious


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Yet, Chris Beniot is ok to say and he murdered his wife and kid.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Lexrules said:


> I don't know. I think putting on there what is not allowed is straight and to the point. No asking people at the door well I didn't know what to wear because you were straight forward with what I could were. This cut out the middle the need to ask questions and hold up the line.
> 
> And you don't need to dress a certain way when you go to a club or out to eat. You dress correctly and properly. If you're going to a place that has a dress code then you dress to that dress code.


It's actually more direct to say what you are suppose to wear as opposed to what not wear. Saying: Dress shoes- are required foot wear is more direct than Saying:No open toe shoes. There are many types of shoes that aren't open toe. Most people have what is allowed to wear to the club/restuarant or have a strict dress code. His just had all the stuff he didn't want.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> It's actually more direct to say what you are suppose to wear as opposed to what not wear. Saying: Dress shoes- are required foot wear is more direct than Saying:No open toe shoes. There are many types of shoes that aren't open toe. Most people have what is allowed to wear to the club/restuarant or have a strict dress code. His just had all the stuff he didn't want.


Well I have no problem with it.


----------



## lanceuppercut (Jan 3, 2012)

If you want to say his name but can't think of an alias, here are some names you can refer "him" as:

Haul Kogan
Hul Hoesgain
Hawq Krogan
Fake Ass Hercules
Captain Commando
Thunder In Paradise
Horseshoe Maniac
Roid Roegan
John Cena's Alternative
Hoe Ho'Again
Brooke's Male DoppelGanger
Fucking Lying Piece Of Shit
Bandana Man
Old Yella
Mr America
Edit:Testicle Chin
Edit: Bad 90's Movie Star
Edit: Cuckold's Friend
Edit: 20 Centimeter Pythons


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I can't believe how worked up people are getting over not being able to say .... ..... :lol :lol


----------



## lanceuppercut (Jan 3, 2012)

Roid Krogan can finally give Virgil that long overdue high five he's been waiting for.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

......


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Bayley <3 said:


> I can't believe how worked up people are getting over not being able to say .... ..... :lol :lol


Because it's STUPID now. 

It was amusing the first couple of hours that this happened. Now it's just...c'mon!


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Just say 

Húlk Hógan

Hùlk Hōgan

Hûlk Hogån

Hùlk Hogãn

Be creative


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

BrutharJackDude


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

Wade Keller posted this article on PWTorch



> .... ..... on Day One of this n-word scandal that led to him losing his WWE job, including hosting the ongoing season of Tough Enough, issued a public statement which did a solid job of damage control. There's only so much he could do to excuse his vile language in that video, but he apologized and seemed to leave some room for people to think eight years ago he was in a bad place for some reason and said some things he is ashamed of.
> 
> As of this morning, he's making a complete fool of himself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

lanceuppercut said:


> If you want to say his name but can't think of an alias, here are some names you can refer "him" as:
> 
> *Haul Kogan
> Hul Hoesgain
> ...


:ellen :reneelel


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

lanceuppercut said:


> If you want to say his name but can't think of an alias, here are some names you can refer "him" as:
> 
> Haul Kogan
> Hul Hoesgain
> ...


This legit made me lol'd.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> Wade Keller posted this article on PWTorch


LOL, Wade Keller.

I find this humorous.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Let me say something else here :
> 
> 
> With all this censoring of his name going on, isn't it fair to say that we should be censoring ..... ...... instead of H.ulk H.ogan instead?
> ...


Lol I didn't get what you were saying at first. All of this editing and banning of certain words is ridiculous and really takes away from the conversation. It's like you need a road map to get thru some of these posts.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Lol I didn't get what you were saying at first. All of this editing and banning of certain words is ridiculous and really takes away from the conversation. It's like you need a road map to get thru some of these posts.


Is it the Main Mod on this board that did this? I thought people who ran this board didn't follow what the WWE does. I thought this boards was about Pro Wrestling and having real adult discussions not what Vince McMahon more racist ass then ..... could ever be wants or says. 

I guess I thought better of this board. I must have been wrong.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Fabregas said:


> Hul Kogan getting trolled by football fans on Twitter. :lmao


:LOL :LOL :LOL

I see anyone told him that's troll tweet and he won't listen. and even worse he still continue to retweet Ferdinand and Keown pic is just :maury


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Pummy said:


> :LOL :LOL :LOL
> 
> I see anyone told him that's troll tweet and he won't listen. and even worse he still continue to retweet Ferdinand and Keown pic is just :maury


Who are these people anyway? Are they even real celebrates. Never heard of these guys in the US.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> I can't believe how worked up people are getting over not being able to say .... ..... :lol :lol


The tears are delicious.

:creepytrips Hògan sucks anyway :creepytrips come at me Hògan marks :creepytrips


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

Lexrules said:


> LOL, Wade Keller.
> 
> I find this humorous.


I find it humorous too. How ..... went from one of the biggest stars of the 80s to such a pathetic joke.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Lexrules said:


> Who are these people anyway? Are they even real celebrates. Never heard of these guys in the US.


First pic - Danny Welbeck and Jack Wilshere
Second pic - Andriy Arshavin(white short guy) and ...(sorry I don't remember either) Edit : look like Adebayor but not sure.
Third pic - Kolo Toure

All of them are current/former Arsenal players. a soccer club in England.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> I find it humorous too. How ..... went from one of the biggest stars of the 80s to such a pathetic joke.


He still is one of the biggest stars. The fact that you're talking about him is proof of that. 

Once again no one is perfect. We all have skeletons in our closet. Not gonna condemn a man for being human and making mistakes we all do.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Keller nailed it 
Should be on first page


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Pummy said:


> First pic - Danny Welbeck and Jack Wilshere
> Second pic - Andriy Arshavin and ...(sorry I don't remember either)
> Third pic - Kolo Toure
> 
> All of them are current/former Arsenal players. a soccer club in England.


Ahh. Soccer players. I guess they are stars in England. Wouldn't know. Only follow American Football.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lexrules said:


> He still is one of the biggest stars. The fact that you're talking about him is proof of that.
> 
> Once again no one is perfect. We all have skeletons in our closet. Not gonna condemn a man for being human and making mistakes we all do.


Pretty much this, you summed it up perfectly.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lanceuppercut said:


> If you want to say his name but can't think of an alias, here are some names you can refer "him" as:
> 
> Haul Kogan
> Hul Hoesgain
> ...


Serious guys. 


Why don't you f'n just say. 
*
Mr. America*


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

Meltzer on CNN to talk about the ..... situation in 1 minute.







Lexrules said:


> He still is one of the biggest stars. The fact that you're talking about him is proof of that.
> 
> Once again no one is perfect. We all have skeletons in our closet. Not gonna condemn a man for being human and making mistakes we all do.


One of the biggest stars of what? He's not one of the biggest stars in pop culture and not even one of the biggest stars on WWE so you're wrong.

No one is perfect? True but ..... is far from being perfect. Very very far.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

If this is what he says to a woman he's cheating with ( that a mistake too?) then what does he say with his everyday buddy's?
Only mistake is he got caught


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

I sure hope we hear plenty of "WE WANT H()gan" chants tonight.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> If this is what he says to a woman he's cheating with ( that a mistake too?) then what does he say with his everyday buddy's?
> Only mistake is he got caught


Most likely the same thing you say to your friends.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> Meltzer on CNN to talk about the ..... situation in 1 minute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like you never said anything ever racist to your friends or people you know. Oh and PIMP is very stereotypical. I suggest you change it before you offend someone. :wink2:


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not a vile racist buddy
But there you go


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> I'm not a vile racist buddy
> But there you go


LOL, Sure OK. You're the perfect christian who never did anything wrong or said anything bad about other people :wink2:

I guess your stone has already been thrown then.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah is sure


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

Lexrules said:


> Like you never said anything ever racist to your friends or people you know. Oh and PIMP is very stereotypical. I suggest you change it before you offend someone. :wink2:


I never said anything racist to my friends or the people that I know.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Lexrules said:


> Like you never said anything ever racist to your friends or people you know. Oh and PIMP is very sterotypical. I suggest you change it before you offend someone. :wink2:


Just because you/..... use racial language doesn't mean everyone else does. This "we all do it" is just you/..... trying to bring everyone down to his/your very LOW level. Plus it doesn't make it okay if everyone does it, all it means is that it's actually a bigger issue.


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

Lexrules said:


> I sure hope we hear plenty of "WE WANT H()gan" chants tonight.


What is he going to be appearing at a Klan rally ?
Will you and Heath V be in attendance ?


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Somehow I don't believe either of you. 

But glass houses are hard to find now a days. You must be the only ones who live in them.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

You don't have to be the perfect Christian to not be a racist
There are forms of racism, from mild stereotypes to way over there .....
He literally says he's a racist. From his 'ethics' holding wrestlers down to his business dealings to his comment about Nicks accident to sleeping with someone's wife to being recorded using racial slurs 
That is the morals and character of the man
Some mistakes


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> Just because you/..... use racial language doesn't mean everyone else does. This "we all do it" is just you/..... trying to bring everyone down to his/your very LOW level. Plus it doesn't make it okay if everyone does it, all it means is that it's actually a bigger issue.


Well there is the real issue. How about we all admit we do it and then try to move on from there. 

You see the point is instead of pointing fingers that people just admit NO ONE is perfect or above making mistakes.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> What is he going to be appearing at a Klan rally ?
> Will you and Heath V be in attendance ?


I know I shouldn't feed the trolls but I'll be watching Raw tonight with my son who's half black.

That's awesome. You talk your little shit but know not one thing about me, who I'm married to, who my family is, what I believe in. Ignorance at its finest.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> What is he going to be appearing at a Klan rally ?
> Will you and Heath V be in attendance ?


LOL, I actually find that funny. No, unfortunately I won't be there. I'm not saying what he said was right. It was wrong but I am saying I'm not going to point fingers at the man because I as everyone one of us has said or done things we regret or maybe not regret in our lifetime that others would look down on. 

Would you like me to find one of your secrets and then point fingers and judge you . I doubt that. 

He made a mistake, he has and will pay for it. Let it go.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

ladies, ladies this thread is not about you...but about the Hugster.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

If people can't calm down in here, then don't bother posting. This thread is full of this, just try and keep it civil please.


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

Heath V said:


> No fucker, I know I shouldn't feed the trolls but I'll be watching Raw tonight with my son who's half black.
> 
> That's awesome. You talk your little shit but know not one thing about me, who I'm married to, who my family is, what I believe in. Ignorance at its finest.


Makes your views on this saga even more disgraceful
Here's you supporting someone who views your son as nothing more than a ......
But yeah HH leg dropped some guys in the 80s so its cool to support him.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Brock said:


> If people can't calm down in here, then don't bother posting. This thread is full of this, just try and keep it civil please.


Hey, Bring back saying .... ......


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Look, I don't think Hawk Whole-gun (<< lol) is racist. 

I just think he might be a little *prejudice*, now that's a word that kind of faded out of everyone's vernacular these days. 

Still none the less, he's working with a publicly traded company, and not only that, WWE is still trying to maintain its family friendly moniker


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> Makes your views on this saga even more disgraceful
> Here's you supporting someone who views your son as nothing more than a ......
> But yeah HH leg dropped some guys in the 80s so its cool to support him.


LOL, WOW..

See, this is part of the problem right here. You're angry person for no reason. Your life has nothing to do with him. Just live your life where your at and worry about your own personally world you live in. No one hurt you.

If we start worrying about our own little world we live in then there would be zero problem. He said things going on in his world, not yours. It has NOTHING to do with you, or me or anyone else. 

This is why we are in such a bad shape as a country. Everyone is in everyone else business for no reason. Who really cares. He's human, just like you Move on and worry about #1 yourself.


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

Lexrules said:


> LOL, I actually find that funny. No, unfortunately I won't be there. I'm not saying what he said was right. It was wrong but I am saying I'm not going to point fingers at the man because I as everyone one of us has said or done things we regret or maybe not regret in our lifetime that others would look down on.
> 
> Would you like me to find one of your secrets and then point fingers and judge you . I doubt that.
> 
> He made a mistake, he has and will pay for it. Let it go.


Please don't bring us all down to his level
We all are aren't POS like ......


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> Makes your views on this saga even more disgraceful
> Here's you supporting someone who views your son as nothing more than a ......
> But yeah HH leg dropped some guys in the 80s so its cool to support him.


The guy made a mistake! Despite being highly successful please tell me how I can be perfect like you, I'd love to know since you have NEVER said anything out of anger.


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

Heath V said:


> The guy made a mistake! Despite being highly successful please tell me how I can be perfect like you, I'd love to know since you have NEVER said anything out of anger.


The only mistake he made was getting caught. This wasn't some slip of the tongue incident,he didn't say what he said out of anger he said how he really feels about black people. I don't know about you but I've never said anything close to what he said because I don't hold views that some races are inferior to other races.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

How do you know it was a mistake?
Explain


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

I really don't understand how guys like @Lexrules and @Heath V keeps defending ..... after 20+ years of being a bigot.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> How do you know it was a mistake?
> Explain


How do you know it wasn't? 
Explain.

Zero allegations over the past 6 decades lead me to believe that it was a mistake. Countless wrestlers have said the n word in public and private. Let's shun them all right..

Hell my favorite artists Eazy-E and Bone Thugs-N-Harmony have made a career out of it. Guess I should toss out all my CD's. Can't go see the new N.W.A. movie either. let's ostracize them all from society right?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> I really don't understand how guys like @Lexrules and @Heath V keeps defending ..... after 20+ years of being a bigot.


20 plus years? Where are all of these other instances of racism? 

Read the article on the bleacher report about Kamala and what he said. He has every right to be mad at the world regarding his current situation and he has nothing but good things to say about the H.ulkster.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Lexrules said:


> I sure hope we hear plenty of "WE WANT H()gan" chants tonight.


What would they want Kogan for...to advertise the network? Not like he wrestles or does anything of importance these days. Trying to erase him from WWE existence is stupid, but chanting for him seems like a waste of time.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> Meltzer on CNN to talk about the ..... situation in 1 minute.


Meltzer getting an email while talking made watching the segment worth it. That and there was a quote about the Cosby stuff that said "when I see jello pudding, it all comes flooding back". MELTZERMANIA GOING GLOBAL.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

It's just another case of finding someone to complain about. That is all this is. Because he is a celebrity he is not human and people need to see him as some kind of god. I am a part of the wrestling business, have been for over 20 years now. I have met Him along with so many guys I couldn't even begin to tell you. I've seen it all and heard it all from people you would never imagine.

They are human just like you and me, They make mistakes like you and me, They say things that we all say.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

They are human just like you and me, They make mistakes like you and me, They say things that we all say.

I and the majority of this forum have never degraded black people like that. You've really got to stop saying that
Nice few lines there, if only ..... thought the same


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Unknown2013 said:


> What would they want Kogan for...to advertise the network? Not like he wrestles or does anything of importance these days. *Trying to erase him from WWE existence is stupid*, but chanting for him seems like a waste of time.


For this above all else. I really don't care if he comes back at all, in fact I wouldn't if I were him just for the fact on how they treated him. But his legacy should be kept intact. 

If I was a WWE wrestler right now I'd be scared shitless to say anything out of line and that is no way to live or run a company. The WWE and Vince McMahon is to big for its own bridges, why I have ALWAYS hated the company because they think they are Wrestling, They simply are not. The problem is there is no voice that is more powerful then Vince's today and that is a real shame in the wrestling world.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> They are human just like you and me, They make mistakes like you and me, They say things that we all say.
> 
> I and the majority of this forum have never degraded black people like that. You've really got to stop saying that
> Nice few lines there, if only ..... thought the same


You just said Black People, That is a knock on the race, You don't realize it because you say it everyday but you're separating them by saying that. Just say human being. 

See, It's that simple. Something to think about.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Ole always said HoKogan was the shits


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Lexrules said:


> You just said Black People, That is a knock on the race, You don't realize it because you say it everyday but you're separating them by saying that. Just say human being.
> 
> See, It's that simple. Something to think about.


Just no


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

Heath V said:


> 20 plus years? Where are all of these other instances of racism? .


He's been a douchebag for years. 




Lexrules said:


> It's just another case of finding someone to complain about. That is all this is. Because he is a celebrity he is not human and people need to see him as some kind of god. I am a part of the wrestling business, have been for over 20 years now. I have met Him along with so many guys I couldn't even begin to tell you. I've seen it all and heard it all from people you would never imagine.
> 
> They are human just like you and me, They make mistakes like you and me, They say things that we all say.


It's not about "finding something to complain about", it's just sad how ..... can act like a douchebag over and over and over again in his life and you got people defending him just because they grew up watching a fictional character that he portrayed.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> Just no


But you are. You calling someone Black,White,Hispanic, Asian, so on and so forth is separating them into groups. 

We are humans all of different color..


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> He's been a douchebag for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fictional character saved my life. I had the worst childhood that I know of and I truly believe that he helped me get thru a lot of things. God knows I couldn't depend on my parents. H.ogan, Warrior, Macho Man and Bret are my childhood and they helped me keep my sanity as a scared little boy. I'm happy to say I grew up to be an awesome father and husband of 14 years now.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: .... ..... Removed From Everything WWE Related*



Plato said:


> Whatever it is, both sides will eventually kiss and make up. :draper2


*
Honestly im not sure if they will, Now that we know what happend but we'll have to wait and see .*


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> He's been a douchebag for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one is defending him, Where just saying he makes mistakes as we all do. He is not a God you saw on TV he has really problems we all do. Instead of crucifying him or anyone who speaks out of line, lets find out why he did it and move from there. He didn't kill anybody, He didn't put drugs in woman's drinks to have sex with them. he said a word that many people do say and out of anger in trying to protect his daughter. A personal view, A wrong one but still a personal view that should be understood. 

The Sex Tape, The Steriods, (Which they ALL did), The racial remark, all signs of a man who makes mistakes, We all do some more then others. 

Life goes on.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

231 pages and going strong. Butt-hurt Hawlkamaniacs still runnin wild on these forums bruther.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE finally making it big time


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Lexrules said:


> But you are. You calling someone Black,White,Hispanic, Asian, so on and so forth is separating them into groups.
> 
> We are humans all of different color..


Google what racism is before you post again in this thread.
You're talking nonsense


----------



## AlphaDigma (Jul 27, 2015)

They can't really "Benoit" ..... though. He was way too big a part of the business to act like he didn't exist.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> Google what racism is before you post again in this thread.
> You're talking nonsense


Who said Racism. I'm talking separation which leads to racism.

And what exactly do *YOU* know about racism because in my 43 years I've just about seen it all? So you tell me.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys he flat out said "I am a racist!" this wasn't a slip of the tongue moment. He said how he felt at that moment. He meant it and is now trying to rationalize it. 

Look at the positive role models in your life. Let go of ......


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> Guys he flat out said "I am a racist!" this wasn't a slip of the tongue moment. He said how he felt at that moment. He meant it and is now trying to rationalize it.
> 
> Look at the positive role models in your life. Let go of ......


I've known plenty of racist in my life, My own father was one. I still love him and respect him more then anyone in my life. 

Why does someone's views of something need to change how you look at them? Our views is what makes us human right or wrong and what prevents us from becoming mindless robots.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Lexrules said:


> Who said Racism. I'm talking separation which leads to racism.
> 
> And what exactly do *YOU* know about racism because in my 43 years I've just about seen it all? So you tell me.


Calling an American an American isn't racism, it's not about putting people into groups. Those are facts. Nationalities are facts.
Racism isn't fact, it's a bigoted opinion 
I'll help you since those vast 43 years haven't brought you any knowledge or enlightenment on the matter

prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.

... Is racism. You're welcome buddy.
Racism is a belief.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Lexrules said:


> I've known plenty of racist in my life, My own father was one. I still love him and respect him more then anyone in my life.
> 
> Why does someone's views of something need to change how you look at them? Our views is what makes us human right or wrong what prevents prevent us from becoming robots.


Absolutely horrendous opinion 
Try being racially abused or discriminated against, try being the victim and you'll see why those 'personal views' matter
I'm out of this thread. Holy shit


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Lexrules said:


> I've known plenty of racist in my life, My own father was one. I still love him and respect him more then anyone in my life.
> 
> Why does someone's views of something need to change how you look at them? Our views is what makes us human right or wrong and what prevents us from becoming mindless robots.


At this point I am done replying to you because CLEARLY you are a troll.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey to each his own. 

I stated my opinion and how I see the world. No trolling here but many facts have been placed at your feet. Your opinion is yours and I respect that because that is what makes us truly human. Agreeing to disagree.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> Absolutely horrendous opinion
> Try being racially abused or discriminated against, try being the victim and you'll see why those 'personal views' matter
> I'm out of this thread. Holy shit


Then stand up for yourself. The only one who could change that is yourself. No one should blame anyone else. The idea is to rise above it. 

I wish you well and hope you find peace and happiness.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Lexrules said:


> *Then stand up for yourself. The only one who could change that is yourself. No one should blame anyone else. The idea is to rise above it. *
> 
> I wish you well and hope you find peace and happiness.


Did you live his life, were you there? No you weren't. Saying you have no one to blame but yourself, is disgusting.


----------



## Ace0619 (Jul 23, 2015)

The headline I saw whenever I saw it was that he was released. People seem to care more about the fact that HE was released by WWE than why they released him.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

.......

edit- wow!

the censored word up there is the opposite sibling of a sister. 

WTF

Now, we're outlawing his quotes too?


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

If Thor Logan would have said that he's a nazi simpatizer I could dislike him
But to me he only was giving opinions about who he wants for his ugly daughter...

Where I live the famous N word isn't even a bad word because is pronounced different, ''*****'' which means black.

The only reason I have to dislike the Thorster is for paying attention to that stupid gossip device twitter.:laugh:


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I can't tell, but who replaced ..... in the beginning signature they run before each show?


----------



## John Cena > Wrestling (Jan 28, 2008)

We should have seen this happening a long time ago...


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

If Cena said it he wouldn't be erased.:supercena:cena6:cena5:vince$


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

And H.ogan won't be erased either.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Hoe Kogan won't be erased from wrestling history he's too involved in it. He's one of the reasons WWE still here today.
He might be fired for now but only till the shit storm calms a bit he'll be back sometime in next year


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The WWE is still shit! They can embrace all backgrounds but they let racist who had nothing to do with wrestling get away with everything! Vince McMahon as his ass kissers, fuck you guys! You screwed Kogan!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tough Enough will be so weird tomorrow night.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Will be interesting who they put in his place on TE.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

|-|ogan was also drunk. being drunk plus going thru the shit he was going thru at that time pays a toll on your emotional being. Sure he said what he said and that's inexcusable but at the same time his mind set wasn't there at all. Is not like he killed his son and wife drugged and raped 40 women or flew a plane into the world trade center. People are overreacting to something that they're used to hearing every fucking time whether is on the streets television novels and even books simply because he's Hoe Kogan. And the fact that this happened 8 years ago and the fact that there's so many butt hurt motherfuckers in this board facinase me.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I feel really bad for ....., even if I don't agree with everything he does. He's a human being, and how many human beings have said nothing controversial in the last 8 years? I really hope the guys who leaked that illegally recorded audio get busted and pay the money they caused in damages both to ..... and WWE.

(EDIT - what? What's the story on us not being allowed to use the "H" word? Did WWE send a cease and desist letter to the Wrestling forums? Or is it an inside joke by the moderators?)


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

.... .....


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Holy shit! So when I type in huckster's name it's automatically edited!? That's hilarious!!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> Wade Keller posted this article on PWTorch


That won't happen in a billion years.

T.erry B.ollea is arrogant to a fault.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

John Cena > Wrestling said:


> We should have seen this happening a long time ago...


:what?

Ouch, that's embarrassing.

I've seen comments in places outside of wrestling related sites and while most agree that he should be punished and that he's a piece of shit, it seems a lot of people don't agree with him being wiped off of WWE's history and HoF etc. 

:shrug


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Lexrules said:


> Ahh. Soccer players. I guess they are stars in England. Wouldn't know. Only follow American Football.


Really? Soccer players?

I thought it was just a random gif of a group of guys hanging out in a college dorm or something reacting to something funny on TV? :shrug


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Blacks in the United States make up 12.5% of the US Population.

They account for > 45% of murders that happen in the US.
They account for > 50% of all violent crime.
They account for > 45% of the prison population.
They use > 45% of available public aid.
Their out of wedlock birth rates are 73%.

Given those statistics, I am not going to condemn anyone for not liking that group of people. Everyone has a right to dislike anyone, for any reason. But this non-sense about getting defensive about anything that is said negatively about black people is ridiculous. IF it was a model minority,that would be one thing. But it isnt. Its not even close. And if Mr Hu1kster does not want his daughter dating or immersing herself in that culture that glorifies violence and out of wedlock family units - I cant blame him.

The WWE has every right to pull him from anything they deem fit. They are a private company and if they feel its in their best interests, so be it. But for what this guy said, I couldnt care less. Lot of people believe exactly the way Mr Hu1kster does.

Until the Black American population changes its culture, nobody should be forced to accept, promote, or love it. And if they dont like it, they should be able to stipulate why. And there are plenty of reasons why.


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Blacks in the United States make up 12.5% of the US Population.
> 
> They account for > 45% of murders that happen in the US.
> They account for > 50% of all violent crime.
> ...


Fuck you


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> Fuck you


Yeah. How dare he have a different viewpoint even if it's the least popular. :bored


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

What the hell did he say if he just the N word then I really dont give a fuck im a black man and it doesnt bother me I say it all the time to everyone why are the mods banning his name are you working for WWE to geez [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

H U L K H O G A N


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Yeah. How dare he have a different viewpoint even if it's the least popular. :bored


yeah a view point that has nothing to do with this thread topic. Take that shit to stormfront.org


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> yeah a view point that has nothing to do with this thread topic. Take that shit to stormfront.org


There's nothing racist about that. Just some statistics which are actually true - like it or not. You can even check it on the "nazipedia" !!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_and_crime_in_the_United_States


----------



## Larry Davis (Aug 11, 2014)

What's up with the word filter on his name? That's really stupid.


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Blacks in the United States make up 12.5% of the US Population.
> 
> They account for > 45% of murders that happen in the US.
> They account for > 50% of all violent crime.
> ...


That was very well stated and hits the nail on the head. Until black people take responsibility and stop justifying their actions and problems by blaming whites, the police, and everyone the opinion of non-blacks regarding black culture is going to be negative. 

There is nothing in the above post that is racist. Some people are not going to like the stats that were quoted, but facts are facts. Instead of trying to change their image by censorship of words and creating a "1984" type atmosphere of fear regarding politically correct behavior, it would be more productive for the black community to look inward and push for change from there. 

I'm proud of my Eastern Slavic heritage, but there are scumbags in our ethnicity and I have never made excuses for them. On the contrary, if a Slav is a criminal or just a low life who doesn't support his kids I consider that he is making us all look bad. I come down alot harder on my own than on others, because they reflect on my people as a whole. And, I will criticize them louder than anyone.

I remember when I was on the job back in the day my people would try to play the ethnic card and butter me up by speaking Russian and playing on my sympathies for our people. If they were wrong that only got them in the shit deeper as far as I was concerned and didn't get them out of a ride to the precinct. 

Black leaders and the black community as a whole act just the opposite. As soon as one of their people is involved in an incident they circle the wagons and start blaming everyone else before any of the facts are in. 

Lowering the statistics quoted by the previous poster will go a great deal farther in bringing the races closer together than trying to enforce politically correct conduct. 

Contrary to what many non-whites believe, most whites do not judge people by their color, but by the way they conduct themselves. 

- Mike


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

Ho Kogan is a douchebag , no justifying to what he said.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> Ho Kogan is a douchebag , no justifying to what he said.


That's your opinion and you're very much entitled to it . But there many over every race that also think differently that he is not. Many see him as a over protective father only wanting the best for his daughter. His only fault is he used the wrong words, we all have from time to time.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, I just love the way some people are just generalizing all Blacks under one group/stereotype based on how others act. Like all Blacks look/act/or have the same attitude that some of these bad examples have. fpalm

If I had the same attitude as some of you, my opinion of other races and ethnicities other than my own wouldn't be positive at all.

Look, I'm an American (U.S. citizen) that happens to be Black. My responsibility is to make sure that as long as I'm on this planet that I am a contributing, law abiding citizen. My responsibility is not to make sure that others of my race do the right thing or act responsibly. That job belongs to the parents of the kids from an early age to instill the values of good & bad, right & wrong within their kids so that when they make out in the real world they can leave a positive impact.

Maybe it's just my parents, but growing up my parents taught me not to let my skin color define who I am. They taught me that I am more than the brown skin that is on the exterior of my body and to strive for who I want to be, not what others expect me to be.

As far as what nagoH said, it's his opinion and belief. Obviously I don't agree with anything he said and I'm sure he never expected this to get out but the bottom line is that it did and as a result he's already been found guilty in the court of public opinion. The thing is and my belief is that nagoH is not sorry for what he said, but sorry because what he said was made public. nagoH had over 7 years to proactively correct his way of thinking, his ideology and failed to do so. I'm not angry at him for what he said, really I don't give a damn...but quite frankly I feel sorry for him because that hate that he has built up in him all these years for a race that is not his own will be the undoing of an empire that he spent the past 30 years building.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ace0619 said:


> The headline I saw whenever I saw it was that he was released. People seem to care more about the fact that HE was released by WWE than why they released him.


And why shouldn't they be? He BUILT this industry - he's the biggest name, the biggest star, the ultimate champion in wrestling and sports entertainment. He's a universally loved American icon, someone that has been through more shit in the last 10 years than most will go through in a lifetime (yes, much of it can be attributed to the fact that he is a bit of a PR nightmare).

Before anything was even clarified, WWE tried to sever ties with him; they have attempted to destroy his legacy by erasing him from their past.

I'm not excusing what he said - it was reprehensible and not in line with the H U L K H O G A N I have grown up with over the years. I'm glad he apologised, and I hope in time that those he's offended will begin to accept his apology.

WWE on the other hand, or more specifically Vince McMahon, is being a complete twat. The organisation is hypocrisy personified.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

HUulk ...... you grew up with
You need to learn that ..... is his first name, not HUulk. You have no idea who he is, it's a public facade.
The man is morally reprehensible and I'm not even including his racism in that.
The man you grew up with is a tv character, he does not exist.
WWE had to blackball him, every organisation would


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Wow, I just love the way some people are just generalizing all Blacks under one group/stereotype based on how others act. Like all Blacks look/act/or have the same attitude that some of these bad examples have. fpalm
> 
> If I had the same attitude as some of you, my opinion of other races and ethnicities other than my own wouldn't be positive at all.
> 
> ...


Bravo to you and your parents for raising you correctly.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> HUulk ...... you grew up with
> You need to learn that ..... is his first name, not HUulk. You have no idea who he is, it's a public facade.
> The man is morally reprehensible and I'm not even including his racism in that.
> The man you grew up with is a tv character, he does not exist.
> WWE had to blackball him, every organisation would


But yet you have Ric Flair on your avatar and Teddy Long goes up and down saying he use to call him the N word all the time. 

I see a double standard on your part.

To add, The WWE did not need to Blackball him. The could have released him but taking him down like he never existed is overly extreme considering how Racist Vince McMahon himself is. Hiding behind character like Vince does is pure BS. The man has always held back Racial athletes from day one. Why do you think it took so long to have a Black Heavyweight Champion and even he wasn't 100% Black.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

They took everything down because the shit was about to his the fan and didn't want to be seen to promote a racist. They'll be put up over time on a case by case basis. It's that simple. A deleted profile on a website. Does that website bother you? When's the last time you were on it?
Ric flair may be a racist but is literally hearsay. If he were caught on tape or there was proof then fair enough, he's a racist. That simple. Proof.
You can't compare taking people's word on things v undeniable proof.
Anyway Flair has very little to do with WWE. You could erase him and only lose a few top matches and the Evolution run. That's a huge difference. WWE wouldn't lose 50m in a day if it were Flair. 
..... was an ambassador lol. It's a disaster for them. On tape the only bad thing he had to say about Brooke's boyfriend is that he was black. Nothing else. Not being over protecting, not worried about her safety. He was black. 
Was jamie Fox dating his daughter when he called him the same word? What about the new allegation of calling a person a ***? Did he date his daughter?
Bye bye ......, you don't suddenly become a racist at 50 not do racists grow out of it when they get older.
I hope you're reading this, you deserve everything you're getting mr fight for the rights of every man


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

And vince was hiding behind a character because he was a character. 
That is television. This is reality. 
This isn't painting wrestling fans in a favourable light. We suck at social issues. The wrestling fan stereotype is being ridiculed over this and quite rightly so.
It's like an uncle being accuse here. You still love him but find it hard to accept. You grew up watching him, fair enough. But Jesus look at what it is.
All this diversions and but but look at that! Is embarrassing


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> They took everything down because the shit was about to his the fan and didn't want to be seen to promote a racist. They'll be put up over time on a case by case basis. It's that simple. A deleted profile on a website. Does that website bother you? When's the last time you were on it?
> Ric flair may be a racist but is literally hearsay. If he were caught on tape or there was proof then fair enough, he's a racist. That simple. Proof.
> You can't compare taking people's word on things v undeniable proof.
> Anyway Flair has very little to do with WWE. You could erase him and only lose a few top matches and the Evolution run. That's a huge difference. WWE wouldn't lose 50m in a day if it were Flair.
> ...


LOL, Ok. I see someone who obviously never liked that man and had his mind made up from the start. 

I was never a fan growing up but I came to appreciate what the man did for the business. I grew up a Crockette NWA fan in the 80's. 

The bottom line is  is not perfect but neither is anyone else. He said what he said but that is his own god given right to think that.


----------



## Ace0619 (Jul 23, 2015)

wjd1989 said:


> And why shouldn't they be? He BUILT this industry - he's the biggest name, the biggest star, the ultimate champion in wrestling and sports entertainment. He's a universally loved American icon, someone that has been through more shit in the last 10 years than most will go through in a lifetime (yes, much of it can be attributed to the fact that he is a bit of a PR nightmare).
> 
> Before anything was even clarified, WWE tried to sever ties with him; they have attempted to destroy his legacy by erasing him from their past.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. I said this before, and was responding to another comment somebody else made but I just forgot to quote them.


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> ..Look, I'm an American (U.S. citizen) that happens to be Black. My responsibility is to make sure that as long as I'm on this planet that I am a contributing, law abiding citizen. *My responsibility is not to make sure that others of my race do the right thing or act responsibly*.  That job belongs to the parents of the kids from an early age to instill the values of good & bad, right & wrong within their kids so that when they make out in the real world they can leave a positive impact...


As you said, the job of raising a responsible child does belong to the parents. But, if almost 75% of black kids are being raised without a father it would behoove you and other responsible black males to step up and help others of your race. If you don't feel it's your responsibility to help your own people then who should help them?

For over a year my son was mentor to a 12 year old black kid who was living with his grandmother, because his father was in jail and his mother was a junkie. He had to give it up when he got too busy with his studies and work after entering the Police Academy. 

You were lucky and had good parents. Unfortunately, most black kids are not in the same boat. I'm really surprised at your statement which amounts to an "I'm OK, fuck you, Jack!" attitude!?! 

- Mike


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Batko10 said:


> As you said, the job of raising a responsible child does belong to the parents. But, if almost 75% of black kids are being raised without a father it would behoove you and other responsible black males to step up and help others of your race. If you don't feel it's your responsibility to help your own people then who should help them?
> 
> For over a year my son was mentor to a 12 year old black kid who was living with his grandmother, because his father was in jail and his mother was a junkie. He had to give it up when he got too busy with his studies and work after entering the Police Academy.
> 
> ...


Actually, for the most part I grew up in a split family home and very little time involved me living with both parents under the same roof but there's no need to go into details as this isn't about my life. Just know that both parents were both positive influences in my life as every parent should be to their child.

I don't buy into the notion that black kids (or any kids for that notion) are bad or will do bad things because they didn't/won't have a daddy in their life. When my mom raised me growing up (without my dad in my life at certain points) she was that strong moral influence in me and my b-r-o-t-h-e-r's lives. She taught us that there was consequences for our actions. That there's a right way to do things and a wrong way to do things. I never felt I had to go out in the world and do bad things just because I didn't have a strong male influence in my life as much as I would have liked.

I have cousins who grew up with a much more privilege lifestyle than I did. Cousins who had solid 2-parent family homes that doted on them, gave them everything they wanted...yet in the end some of them turned out to be criminals, druggies, prostitutes and some unfortunately have passed away long before they were due because of the decisions they made.

The key isn't a strong male influence in a child's life...it's strong positive influences period. I think positive influences will play a big role in how a kid will turn out whether they are living with both parents or in a single family home.

My comments are not a "fuck you" to any one really. Responsibility begins with the parents as I said previously. Parents should take an active interest in their kid's lives...whether it's a 1-parent, 2-parent or 3-parent family home. I understand that kids can't choose their parents and sometimes they are born into a bum rap of a family and if those kids are being negatively influenced by the adults in their life, they need out of that environment as soon as possible. 

To say I should help another Black kid because I'm Black is just ludicrous. Would you say that about a troubled Asian kid, a troubled Latino kid, or a troubled Caucasian kid? Responsibility should fall on all of us, well the us that can be positive influences. Why are we breaking down responsibility of helping children based on the color of their skin? While I don't consider myself a mentor, I have helped some troubled youths in my lifetime regardless of skin color, race or ethnicity. In my opinion it's a collaborative effort that should be based on unity not division of skin color. We all need to pitch in to help every troubled kid. It starts at home with the parents, at school with the teachers & counselors, with their friends, extended family and so on. When it comes to trouble kids, I think the responsibility is all ours and does not fall on one single individual person.

Maybe if we all chip in we can get to the point in the world where hateful things like what kluH nagoH has said about Blacks and gays will become a thing of the past and we won't have messed up individuals going into Black churches killing innocent victims or walking into theatres opening fire at will on undeserving patrons.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> yeah a view point that has nothing to do with this thread topic. Take that shit to stormfront.org


Actually it does. It simply illustrates how someone can rationalize their dislike for another race backed by actual FACTS. :shrug


Now don't get me wrong(which you will of course)...H.ogan is a d-bag but he's already been that way even before this so this is nothing new. That said, however, not wanting his daughter to associate with someone of a different race is, as a father, *HIS BUSINESS*.





Batko10 said:


> That was very well stated and hits the nail on the head. Until black people take responsibility and stop justifying their actions and problems by blaming whites, the police, and everyone the opinion of non-blacks regarding black culture is going to be negative.
> 
> There is nothing in the above post that is racist. Some people are not going to like the stats that were quoted, but facts are facts. Instead of trying to change their image by censorship of words and creating a "1984" type atmosphere of fear regarding politically correct behavior, it would be more productive for the black community to look inward and push for change from there.
> 
> ...


But.but....gamegenie said it's not part of the thread topic? Oh no! :surprise:




Anyway, this post hit the nail right on the head. 





Hysteria said:


> Wow, I just love the way some people are just generalizing all Blacks under one group/stereotype based on how others act. Like all Blacks look/act/or have the same attitude that some of these bad examples have. fpalm
> 
> If I had the same attitude as some of you, my opinion of other races and ethnicities other than my own wouldn't be positive at all.
> 
> ...


How did he fail to do so? that recording was made 8 YEARS AGO. :shrug


----------



## Billy Bad Ass (Jun 1, 2011)

Black people are always complaining about racism and firing people from jobs. The black executives who run WWE should be fired themselves for always throwing out the race card.

/sarcasm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> How did he fail to do so? that recording was made 8 YEARS AGO. :shrug


How did he fail to do so? Well in the 8 years since nagoH made those comments, I doubt nagoH felt remorseful about those commments. He's only sorry now because they were made public. Did nagoH have to apologize to anyone for the comments, in my opinion no. However if nagoH is as ashamed and hurt by the comments that came out of his mouth as he claimed to be, he's had plenty of time before this bomb blew up in his face to undergo measures to correct his way of thinking. He could have seek sensitivity training, counseling...something to show himself that he's making an effort to change the negative way he feels about Blacks, gays and every other vile thing about minority groups or homosexuals that may have come from his mouth.

Even if nagoH said those words in a drunken stupor...it's obviously something that's been buried within him for the longest time. If nagoH wasn't okay with the thoughts he had in his mind...the onus was on him to seek remedy for his way of thinking and apparently in the 8 years since he spoke those words, he felt nothing was wrong with his views of Black people and homosexuals.

If nagoH is truly apologetic about the comments he made, he can make those changes now. In fact, he should make those changes now instead of going on social media and continuing to show how much of a dunce he can be.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> How did he fail to do so? Well in the 8 years since nagoH made those comments, I doubt nagoH felt remorseful about those commments. He's only sorry now because they were made public. Did nagoH have to apologize to anyone for the comments, in my opinion no. However if nagoH is as ashamed and hurt by the comments that came out of his mouth as he claimed to be, he's had plenty of time before this bomb blew up in his face to undergo measures to correct his way of thinking. He could have seek sensitivity training, counseling...something to show himself that he's making an effort to change the negative way he feels about Blacks, gays and every other vile thing about minority groups or homosexuals that may have come from his mouth.
> 
> Even if nagoH said those words in a drunken stupor...it's obviously something that's been buried within him for the longest time. If nagoH wasn't okay with the thoughts he had in his mind...the onus was on him to seek remedy for his way of thinking and apparently in the 8 years since he spoke those words, he felt nothing was wrong with his views of Black people and homosexuals.
> 
> If nagoH is truly apologetic about the comments he made, he can make those changes now. In fact, he should make those changes now instead of going on social media and continuing to show how much of a dunce he can be.


His worst mistake was apologizing for something that happen 8 years ago. There really is no need for it.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Excusing racism
#wrestlingfans 
He has every right to be racist, but he also has to live with the consequences
Is that so difficult to understand? 
For the love of god


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

But there should be no consequences. The only consequences at most should have been him being released from his current WWE contract. Not his banning from the whole WWE library, or backlash from those who don't even know him personally. If you knew him and spoke out then fine, but you have never met the man, never spent personally time with him. So really you have zero right to judge him or anyone else you have never met. You could have an opinion but that would be just that, an opinion and eveyone has one of those.

Once again, proof our world has become to soft and crybaby society about every little thing we see. What people are doing is throwing stones instead of looking at all the bad shit you do in your life or any of our lives and just understand that mistakes do happen. 

He didn't kill anyone, he didn't drug woman to take advantage of them, He called a group of people a bad name. Guess what it happens everyday in life in every country in every city and will continue to LONGGGGGG after we are gone.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Hul Kogan strikes again*

Oy.

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/602419-602419



> More news on .... ..... is coming out, this time targeting homosexuals.
> 
> RadarOnline has released more comments from the tape that contained the racist comments made in 2006. ..... talks about an encounter with a gay man
> 
> ...


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

It's ok, racism and homophobia has never hurt anybody.
#bringback .....


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hul Kogan strikes again*



PG Era Sucks said:


> Oy.
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/602419-602419


Whats wrong with saying Gay and ***. Really?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> How did he fail to do so? Well in the 8 years since nagoH made those comments, I doubt nagoH felt remorseful about those commments.


I stopped reading at the last sentence..mainly 'cause all this is...is YOUR SPECULATION and ASSUMPTION on how someone feels. Reality : You can't get inside someone's head and know what they're feeling and thinking. Only that person knows just like you only know what you are thinking and feeling. Just like Brock said...sort of. :brock4


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hul Kogan strikes again*



PG Era Sucks said:


> Oy.
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/602419-602419


Wow so THAT'S what they were holding out on us?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Hul Kogan strikes again*



Heath V said:


> Wow so THAT'S what they were holding out on us?


Yeah I mean....

2006.

So this was about 9 years ago. 

I'm sure if we dig through anyone's past in this forum, we'd find some "questionable"(at best) comments made in the privacy of their own home. Oh wait....there was no privacy apparently in this case. 

Such is the price of fame, I guess. :shrug


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Hul Kogan strikes again*



glenwo2 said:


> Yeah I mean....
> 
> 2006.
> 
> ...


No doubt, 100% agree. At this point they're just trying to throw him under the bus further, just because.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

It's just pure stupidity at this point. 

More Political Correctness reprogramming so no one has any personality or individual way of thinking. Say the right thing, Be nice to everyone, Big B rother is watching. Freedom of Speech and Free thinking is Dead. Oh, please stop being a bully, your words hurt.

Kiss my Ass...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Hul Kogan strikes again*



Lexrules said:


> Whats wrong with saying Gay and ***. Really?


You probably can fool them, but trolls recognize trolls. 


Wassup dawg. :curry2


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hul Kogan strikes again*



gamegenie said:


> You probably can fool them, but trolls recognize trolls.
> 
> 
> Wassup dawg. :curry2


No trolling here Dawg. LOL... A 43 year old white man saying that just doesn't seem right. Even Typing it. 

Free Speech is dead. Free thinking is dead. I hope you young kids enjoy the waste less future you have in stored for you living behind walls with machine guns because that is where we are heading. USSR take 2


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

He is blatantly trolling at this stage


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

USSR famously being strict on the racism and homophobia..


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Like I said, Definitely not trolling.

And what is happening today is just as bad. Forcing people to think one way and crucifying those who don't. These ridiculous forcing others to think Politically Correct are turning us into mindless robots. 

You really don't see the problem with this and what is going on in this county today. Hell, TV Land took the Dukes of Hazard off because of the General Lee because some Asshole killed people and so you blame a Flag for it instead of the person who did it. Like hiding a flag will suddenly stop other radical assholes from taking other lives.

Are you fucking Kidding me on this


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Hul Kogan strikes again*



gamegenie said:


> You probably can fool them, but trolls recognize trolls.
> 
> 
> Wassup dawg. :curry2


Careful, gamegenie. That post has nothing to do with this thread. Right? :dance


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

So much for more Nitros being uploaded on The Network.

*SIGH*

- Vic


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Are they removing shows with ..... matches? I mean Wrestlemania 3 is gone?


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

No, all this blacklisting stuff is nonsense


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

So is ..... stuff being taken off the network now? Ha, this is just getting better.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Lol, just saw a commercial for a car where a white guy was being checked out by a black officer wondering if he "stole" expensive stuff.

Then I thought if the roles were reversed the media would lose their shit calling it racist. Just something I thought of.


----------



## OoohYeeeah! (Aug 12, 2012)

This is ridiculous. They are proud to associate themselves with stone cold who beat his wife, Mike Tyson who is a convicted rapist, Snuka who beat his girlfriend up and likely killed her yet hh is removed for offensive comments. Yet warrior who also made deeply offensive comments is constantly championed as a hero. Where is the consistency here?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

If they don't upload more WCW Nitros on the Network because of this. :mj2

Already "The Best of Monday Nitro Vol. 3" has been delisted from Best Buy in the wake of this incident, last I checked. Still on Amazon, though.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

I understand not wanting to be represented by it, but black listed? its not like hes benoit who killed his family.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

WARRIORS REVENGE HAS FINALLY BEEN SET! >

This is the best thing ever,







removed from the Hall of Fame 10 years after being induced. :grin2:


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Meh we all say terrible things at times when intoxicated, joking around, or really pissed off. I don't think it defines some completely unless they genuinely hate anyone different than them. That being said, can't say stuff like that with a high profile company. Of course there are a lot of black people saying ..... isn't racist and make sure to Tweet selfies, which ..... retweets right and left.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

So many people in here handwaving away racism and homophobia just because it was he who shall not be named that said it. If you think what he who shall not be named said is fine, then you sir are a racist and a homophobe, there's no two ways about it, no amount of 'we're all human beings, they're just words, he didn't mean anything by it,' will excuse his behaviour and your blindness in defending him. I don't care if he was drunk and depressed, guess what? I've been drunk and depressed and I didn't say racist and homophobic shit then and I wouldn't now.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

etched Chaos said:


> So many people in here handwaving away racism and homophobia just because it was he who shall not be named that said it. If you think what he who shall not be named said is fine, then you sir are a racist and a homophobe, there's no two ways about it, no amount of 'we're all human beings, they're just words, he didn't mean anything by it,' will excuse his behaviour and your blindness in defending him. I don't care if he was drunk and depressed, guess what? I've been drunk and depressed and I didn't say racist and homophobic shit then and I wouldn't now.


I see what you are saying, but let's be realistic. You have any clue how many things people have said in this world that they regret. Have you no understanding of this concept. You would be very upset if you actually knew how many horrible things people have said. It's because *.... .....* is a celebrity and so it's certainly an issue. Many insignificant people have said a whole lot worse than *.....*. I won't defend his words, but you're acting like you are some perfect representation of how to verbally respond to all things considered.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Vince pretty much is a fucking hypocrite 

Look at Cryme tyme PTP The New Day The Funkofdactyles. Brudus clay R Truth team BAD slam master Jay Charlie hass and Vince..

Had R truth stealing while they were celebrating black history month.

Vince saying the N word then the camera panning towards Booker T and sharmell. He couldve use the N word and not have the fucking camera pan towards Booker T and sharmell. 

Triple H also cut a pretty racist promo on Booker T during their Wm bouts and he also used to call Ricardo Rodriguez bumble bee.

Vince also told Carlito to sp1c up his accent 

And they kept Hayes and Flair who are also racists

But they fire Hokan it seems that is only okay to be racist within the wwe if you don't get caught saying such things.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

One of the biggest things that bothers me in terms of the fallout from this situation is that WWE will probably now not be in any hurry to add any more later WCW Nitro episodes to the network, as HH is a large part of most of them.

Fucking sucks


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hulk Hogan!


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

OoohYeeeah! said:


> This is ridiculous. They are proud to associate themselves with stone cold who beat his wife, Mike Tyson who is a convicted rapist, Snuka who beat his girlfriend up and likely killed her yet hh is removed for offensive comments. Yet warrior who also made deeply offensive comments is constantly championed as a hero. Where is the consistency here?


Those people's reputations have been repaired since then. Warrior and his comments regarding homosexuals are bad yes, but a lot of people would see them as "acceptable", and nowhere is such a thing near the "you're screwed" level of being racist in this day and age so they don't damage your rep all that much and it gets brushed under the carpet quicker.

Hogan may be scrubbed forever as it stands as unlike those you mentioned Hogan isn't I don't think going to live long enough to have his reputation adequately repaired.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hogan has returned!


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

I wonder if this a big playout. I'm sure it's been discussed before. WWE now and especially Attitude Era has played out stereotypes and even real life into storylines. Made into controversy. I don't know if it's like Googling Rollins and seeing his cock, but this was several years that has now come into play, and with what Hulk did for the business before, maybe it's just a play. There are worse things that could have been said and not to mention done.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey, I see his mame has been unbanned lol. Hulk Hogan.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

But ..... ...... is still a piece of ....


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

blackholeson said:


> I see what you are saying, but let's be realistic. You have any clue how many things people have said in this world that they regret. Have you no understanding of this concept. You would be very upset if you actually knew how many horrible things people have said. It's because *.... .....* is a celebrity and so it's certainly an issue. Many insignificant people have said a whole lot worse than *.....*. I won't defend his words, but you're acting like you are some perfect representation of how to verbally respond to all things considered.


Jesus they're racist too then
Is that so difficult to understand? And if your outlook is everybody says it then I've got some bad news for u...


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

So is there a real article by now where I can read what exactly really happened and why the Hulkster got fired by WWE? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Our long National nightmare is over! We can type Hulk Hogan again,yawn. He still deserved to be reprimanded for his crap. Not as much as WWE did, mind you,but he is the proverbial hot potato that no one wants to touch. I imagine their stance will soften, but not any time soon.


----------



## KiltedJock (Jul 29, 2015)

No matter what The fans of the wwe universe will always remember. But yeah wonder what happened. If i missed it then my bad can someone update me.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Best thing about this, all the additional title reigns for my boy VACANT.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I CAN SAY HULK HOGAN AGAIN 

HULKAMAINA IS RUNNING WILD BROTHERS (not brothas though, he hates them)


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Campione said:


> So is there a real article by now where I can read what exactly really happened and why the Hulkster got fired by WWE? I'd appreciate it.


Hulk Hogan was caught in a sextape talking about his daughter (brooke) and her dating a black guy this is what he said. I dont remember the full transcript but it went something like This: "I guess I am racist to a point f*ucking n*iggers. Id rather her marry an 8-foot tall n*igger worth 100s of milions like a basketball player if she was f*ucking n*iggers. Guess were all racist f*uck n*iggers. 


So it isnt the interview on youtube where he talks about booker saying wzup nig g a like alot of people think. The stuff hogan said was way worse.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I think I know the real reason why Hogan is such a racist...





The blackest white guy Hogan's always had a jealous relationship with!
IT ALL MAKES SO MUCH SENSE NOW DOESN'T IT!?

I command you all to play this video and to *throw your hands in the air and wave 'em like you just don't care!*

Tweet Hulk to "BE A MAN, HULK!"





Watching this really makes me wonder how Savage would react if he were still alive. My guess...he'd join Booker T and be comin' fo HULK n****!


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

So Hogan is heel again? It worked out really well for him back in the day so it's not a shocker. HOLLYWOOD STYLE!!!!!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Hulk Hogan..testing, testing....1..2..3...

EDIT : Well it's about friggin' time this crappy gag ended.


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

:wink2:


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

KiltedJock said:


> No matter what The fans of the wwe universe will always remember. But yeah wonder what happened. If i missed it then my bad can someone update me.





Campione said:


> So is there a real article by now where I can read what exactly really happened and why the Hulkster got fired by WWE? I'd appreciate it.





Jonasolsson96 said:


> Hulk Hogan was caught in a sextape talking about his daughter (brooke) and her dating a black guy this is what he said. I dont remember the full transcript but it went something like This: "I guess I am racist to a point f*ucking n*iggers. Id rather her marry an 8-foot tall n*igger worth 100s of milions like a basketball player if she was f*ucking n*iggers. Guess were all racist f*uck n*iggers.
> 
> 
> So it isnt the interview on youtube where he talks about booker saying wzup nig g a like alot of people think. The stuff hogan said was way worse.





witchblade000 said:


> Hey, I see his mame has been unbanned lol. Hulk Hogan.


surprised wwe responded with such severity. it's like he never existed to them.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

hogan is still in cahoots with vince. once hogan wins the lawsuit WWE will reinstate him and pretend none of this ever happened


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Donald Trump shows support to Hogan

Trump has adopted Hogan's music as his campaign theme

https://youtu.be/kj9xsrhJKOQ








Epic trolling by Trump. This has hook line and sinker we me, I'm definitely supporting Trump and he's got my vote!

Fuck political correctness!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I think I know the real reason why Hogan is such a racist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck I would not have wanted to fight Macho Man he looks scary as fuck.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Pronoss said:


> Donald Trump shows support to Hogan
> 
> Trump has adopted Hogan's music as his campaign theme
> 
> ...


People like this are why democracy is a little overrated


----------



## ItDoesntMatter316 (May 3, 2015)

It doesn't matter what day and age it is. Imo this is just lame. Wwe worried about losing fans for what Hulk Hogan said, but they could also lose fans for reacting this way. Take that controversy with Duck Dynasty's Phil Robertson a few years ago for instance. A&E tried to go the pc route by suspending Phil and it backfired big time. Who's to say it can't happen here? Bottom line is I don't give a crap about someone and their opinion. We're all entitled to it. When I watch wwe I only care about what I see on my tv screen. Nothing else. People are too sensitive nowadays


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Fuck Hogan and those standing up for him. You got people saying Hogan isn't racist when he told you he is. Probably the same sort of people who want to see Benoit in the hall of fame. Eat a dick.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hogan has returned!


omg look he's partially black faced what a racist! >


----------



## Thunder_Liger (Jun 8, 2015)

I am a real racist! Fight any not rich blacks dating my daughter! I am a real racist! Fight any not rich blacks dating my daughter!


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Now would be the perfect time for one last Hollywood run with Rodman by his side :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Apologies, if this was already posted:*



> Local News Reveals More Racially Charged Comments Made by Hulk Hogan
> By Marc Middleton
> Jul 30, 2015 - 1:31:04 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Why would a racist want to be reincarnated as a black man?
Understandable...


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Damn, dat Hogan straight up thugin' it! Hope it's real.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

Hogan is just embarrassing now and so are the talent that are acting as though it's no problem especially during a time of high tension regarding race in the states.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

LOL what the fuck

Snoop Doggy Hogan is in the HIZZZOUSE


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Tiger Driver '91 said:


> Hogan is just embarrassing now and so are the talent that are acting as though it's no problem especially during a time of high tension regarding race in the states.


No more then there has always been. Only more media coverage to escalate and blow it out of proportion more. 

Hate = Ratings.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

There is more racial tension because if media and social network coverage
Your point contradicts itself


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> There is more racial tension because if media and social network coverage
> Your point contradicts itself


You just said the same thing I said. It's not that there is more, its just that because everyone is a camera man or reporter now a days you see it more in front of you.

Unfortunately it will only get worse and worse with expanding media plus people like Al Sharpton around to stir the pot for their own personal gain.


----------



## Terraria (Jun 27, 2015)

And put miz in his place?
Really?
He saves that boring blonde trash in his first week lol


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

PunkDrunk said:


> There is more racial tension because if media and social network coverage
> Your point contradicts itself


no my point doesnt. you want to live in ignorance, so be it. but if it happened and was recorded to prove it happened, it happened. media milks news, yes but don't put sole blame on the reporter, blame it on who made it news to begin with.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not here making excuses or giving reasons
Racial tension is heightened tenfold today. Fact


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Do you know what's mad about these kind of situations ... if someone says they don't think he's racist, they're attacked by the opposed and if someone says they feel he is, vica versa ... so it ends up becoming more about them than the actual situation ... which they're keeping going anyway by going on about it.

That's why I choose not to comment really, it'll blow over in due time, Hogan's had a lot of support from his former colleagues and people of all races, so if someone wants to label someone as being racist from a rant, that could have been coming from anywhere emotionally at the time ... then fair do's, but if someone feels that it's not really a reflection of a person and more so of the time and what was going on ... then fair enough also.

I know what I feel but discussing it sometimes becomes opinionated between people so it's best to just let it fade out really, which it eventually will.

That's my thoughts on it anyway


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Do you know what's mad about these kind of situations ... if someone says they don't think he's racist, they're attacked by the opposed and if someone says they feel he is, vica versa ... so it ends up becoming more about them than the actual situation ... which they're keeping going anyway by going on about it.
> 
> That's why I choose not to comment really, it'll blow over in due time, Hogan's had a lot of support from his former colleagues and people of all races, so if someone wants to label someone as being racist from a rant, that could have been coming from anywhere emotionally at the time ... then fair do's, but if someone feels that it's not really a reflection of a person and more so of the time and what was going on ... then fair enough also.
> 
> ...


You would make a great politician.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> You would make a great politician.


lol, sod that!


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

Punkdrunk, that's what I was saying to begin with though. Its the worst time for this to happen to him because of what's been going on lately. Be it because of the media or the instigator, regardless this is the wrong time to just brush off what he did like its nothing. Its disrespectful as shit to me as someone from both native american and african american descent to be told it's nothing. Its easy for people to say its nothing when their culture and people haven't been targeted for months now. From police to gunmen to politicians. You think someone of color is to take this kindly because he's Hogan and because a few jackass wrestlers cosigned him as not being a racist when he clearly is using the word ...... and ..... on various occasions and recorded? concluding this unintended long rant, I'm not trying to attack anyone on here, I'm trying to say what he did is not ok, especially because of what's happening in america right now, regardless of your racial privilege.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hogan isn't really getting raked through the coals like I thought he'd be.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> Hogan isn't really getting raked through the coals like I thought he'd be.


Nor should he.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Hogan could still be hired by some mexican or european promotions as a ''enforcer'', in those places they don't bury someone just because a word he said eight years ago.

You got to do something really bad like Gary Glitter or Lance Armstrong for that.


----------



## Afterlife (Jan 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn 98 pages.

Cliffs on discussions from posters so far? Don't want to read 98 fucking pages to get a jist of it from differing opinions. I know about the news but I wanna know what the typical arguments ITT are. Will rep anybody for legit cliffs.

Personal opinion: 

I am not racist so I can't condone his words, but I also can't condone people recording his opinions in private and publicising them - I personally have a LOT of controversial opinions and honestly would have been shot dead and be considered the worst human beeing in existence by now if I got judged like that, for different reasons - bitterness, agression, hate, bad moment. However everybody that knows me tells me that I am a good person that they can trust and love. Now I'm not a self- described racist (to a point lol) but in other topics I'm no better than Hogan and I've got to admit that. I think none of us are perfect and completely respectful all around. I'm a hardcore metalhead that used to go into hardcore discussions with posers or non-metalhead when I got younger, I hate fat people because they refuse to diet...I'm also not somebody who will die to save somebody else if I don't know them, also in down times from bad breakups I called all girls whores to vent my frustrations. If I was in Hogans positions you could hear tons of ammo from somebody recording me, having me say women are sub-humans, non-lifting ******* are subhuman, non-metalheads are subhuman etc. It's just what it is, human emotions. 

Now that doesn't mean I accept Hogans behaviour - because no matter how drunk or sad or depressed I got - I never blamed it on the fucking N-ers or any other race - to me that shows he has an underlying issue with them, just like I had an underlying issue with women, or mean fatsos (yes, not all fat people are nice).

However I draw the line with the recordings: The nazis did what they did to Hogan during WW2 - they were called the Gestapo -the force that would listen everywhere even in bars and imprision anybody that opposed Hitler even in private conves and nobody likes the Gestapo. I know that because I'm serbian and most of my ancestors died in WW2 and my grandmother told me tons of stories about how the only survivor was anorexic when they returned, my grandfather who has the same RL name as me which my parents named me as due to his stong will to survive. They were the ones to make sure nobody ever says anything bad about Hitler, and if they did - they were to prosecuted. I see Hogan getting such a treatment which is a shame and far w orse than racism as it declines freedom of speech. Not everybody is gonna like everybody, even for retarded reasons as not beeing 8t fucking foot tall or having an 8-digit bank account but it's still their personal opinion.

As somebody who had family die in WW2 due to Gestapo and Hitler, even with all his racism I'd still take him over that ****** that exposed him. You people don't know how much hurt my family was from WW2 and not beeing able to say A THING, and not in this PC era...I see that same thing recurring. There's a difference between somebody beeing a dick (like Hogan) and somebody publishing it to the entire world. Honestly 99% of the populations would be in jail if any single thought we ever said in life mattered that much. I can nor condone Hogans speech nor the way it was handled.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm glad it was publicized. Two-faced racists are the worst. If you're going to be a racist, at least have the balls to be up front with it. Don't say racist things behind closed doors & act nice to those people's faces.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He also lost out on £400,000. His fee he was offered for Celeb Big Brother in the UK.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The most telling part is how the fuck does a supposedly sealed court document suddenly get "leaked?


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

Hogan's toast, completely ruined...



> Bay News 9 today uncovered more racially charged language from Hulk Hogan during a jailhouse conversation in 2008 with son Nick
> 
> *Hulk:* "You and me been sitting on some serious phone, phone dialogue here n---a."
> 
> ...





> Hogan's attorneys told the judge that "We want the chance to prove they (Gawker) were directly involved in this," accusing Gawker of "ruining my client's career and potentially ruining his right to a fair trial." Their argument amounted to being that Gawker never wanted the records of the FBI investigation into Los Angeles attorney Keith Davidson allegedly trying to extort $150,000 from Hogan for the videos to help with their defense. Instead, Hogan's side argued, they were "on a path to get this stuff out to the media."
> 
> Gawker's recent outing of a publishing executive who attempted to hire a male prostitute was also brought up with the idea that they leaked the transcript to counter negative publicity against the company. That said, the post by Gawker founder Nick Denton alluding to Hogan having another secret (presumably the racist comments) he was trying to protect came a week before the outing controversy. Hogan's lawyers want a forensic investigation of Gawker's computers,
> 
> Gawker's attorneys explained that "There are, your honor, a long list of people who knew about Mr. Bollea's use of racist language long before Gawker learned about it." Apparently, a transcript was going around in Tampa at least as far back as 2012. "It cannot be seriously maintained that if this leaked to the Nat. Enquirer, that it came from us," as too many people had access to it. Hogan's lawyers didn't buy it. "*His career is done. He's been fired from WWE. At this point judge, we want to find out what happened here.*" They don't take the Enquirer reporter's claim that it wasn't Gawker at face value, citing a post that shows Gawker knows how to leak things anonymously.






> Speaking of Hogan, he has wisely gone quiet on Twitter since Monday. He also removed the re-tweet to a message equating him using the "N" word to describe how he's a racist to President Obama using the term on Marc Maron's podcast last month when discussing how race relations have changed in the United States. However, he did post the following tweet today:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626702750013853696



RIP.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Nothing Hogan said deserves this Benoit treatment he is getting that is my view on the matter. Another example of our "Politically Correct" society getting out of hand.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

Dwayne offers no support..



> I was pretty disappointed with what I heard, like all of us, by the way," said Dwayne Johnson. "I've known Terry for a lot of years, my dad helped train him in Florida in the '70s when he was breaking into the business. My uncles helped train him too as well. I have not known the man to be racist."
> 
> "*He said what he said, and he's paying the price.*"


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

but its allowed when Vince says it


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

N-destroy said:


> Hogan's toast, completely ruined...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, hardly.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

ssppeeddyy said:


> but its allowed when Vince says it





That was a comedy skit. Totally different than the Hogan situation and Booker T was in on it.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

bigdog40 said:


> That was a comedy skit. Totally different than the Hogan situation and Booker T was in on it.


And this would never fly nowadays. People complain about PG and say they want an edgier product yet complain nonstop whenever anything slightly controversial happens. I can't wait till Hogan bounces back from this. God forbid someone makes a mistake and says something in private they perhaps didn't mean.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Perhaps didn't mean
Holy shit


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> Perhaps didn't mean
> Holy shit


And??


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

bigdog40 said:


> That was a comedy skit. Totally different than the Hogan situation and Booker T was in on it.


So what? It's the word everyone is freaking out about, right? Why is it okay to say it in comedy skits, but not with "malicious intent" in the privacy of your own home? Getting offended by a word is a matter of perspective. Some black people probably found that skit offensive for all you know and some could give a shit less when Hogan said it in his home. Either allow it to be said or don't. There should be no in between.


----------



## pro_choice_ninja (Mar 12, 2010)

One thing is for sure, noone is touching Hogan when it comes to epic heel turns.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

pro_choice_ninja said:


> One thing is for sure, noone is touching Hogan when it comes to epic heel turns.


:lol

This is Bash at the Beach X 100


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Wish the censor was still here

.... .....


----------



## ItsAllStoke (May 20, 2015)

DJ2334 said:


> So what? It's the word everyone is freaking out about, right?


Wrong. Context is everything.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

DJ2334 said:


> So what? It's the word everyone is freaking out about, right? Why is it okay to say it in comedy skits, but not with "malicious intent" in the privacy of your own home? Getting offended by a word is a matter of perspective. Some black people probably found that skit offensive for all you know and some could give a shit less when Hogan said it in his home. Either allow it to be said or don't. There should be no in between.


What are you talking about? Of course it isn't the fucking word. Booker T is on record as saying that Hulk Hogan called himself "A good n-word", it never caused a problem. Firing someone because they've used a word you don't approve of would be completely ridiculous.

He's been fired because he admitted that he's a racist and he doesn't like black people. If you replace every instance of "......" with "Black" or "Jew" or "Asian" (and an appropriate alternative to basketball player) he'd still have been fired.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Hogan should have retired from the industry after Wrestlemania XIX. 

It was all downhill from there. 

- Mr America
- Failed TNA stint in 2003
- Embarrassment that was Summerslam 2005
- Finally making it to TNA and doing more damage than good
- Returning to WWE, fucking up at Mania 31, outed as racist and general disaster. 

A couple of nuggets of gold in a 10 year period filled with bad business decisions, declining health, sex tapes, car crashes and dropping "N" bombs were not worth it.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

Phobos said:


> Hogan should have retired from the industry after Wrestlemania XIX.
> 
> It was all downhill from there.
> 
> - Mr America


Mr.America? That pop says different though...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Well Linda Hogan is not racist. :curry2


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it's super ridiculous that WWE is getting rid of everything Hulk Hogan But I guarantee there will be a piper Tribute & network special on the network how many racist things did piper say hell even on TV he oh and lets not forget that Vince's butt buddy Donald Trump yeah he is still over the hall of fame page! It's WWE hypocrisy at it's best after all the money Hogan made for them!!


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hogan's career is obviously dead - I mean look, he popped Virgil numbers at his signing today...










Oh wait...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

^Hogan could probably live off of just doing autograph signings for the rest of his life, tbh. And if he wins or comes to a settlement in his lawsuit with Gawker, he's even more set for life. Hulkster will be fine.


----------



## thedss (Apr 14, 2015)

Tough break for Axlemania.

The markets work in crazy ways sometimes, this has reportedly lost the WWE $50 million... it's all about the money... WWE want the Gold, Hulk Hogan, we comin' for you Ni... 0

Back to the plot! Hulk Hogan isn't going to starve and far from it, so whatever happens nothing actually humanly bad is going to happen and therefore even with empathy I feel no sympathy. I will say this, in an industry which is a mans game (sorry Divas, I wouldn't kick you out of bed even if you'd accidently shit in it... though you would be called a dirty bitch and have to clean it up) plus egos and neccessary politics due to it being 100% entertainment it should be expected it is going to get a bit close to the bone sometimes. One can't simply train hard, study an opponent and defeat him to become the best. Shareholders, toy makers, pin stripe poncy suits, whatever, it's not Curious George or Sofia the First.

Hulk Hogan had the balls to go up against Kim Jong-il a few years ago and did pretty good. Cut the guy some slack. At least I think it was him anyway...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

wjd1989 said:


> Hogan's career is obviously dead - I mean look, he popped Virgil numbers at his signing today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expect nothing less, where was this at?


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

:crying:


Heath V said:


> I expect nothing less, where was this at?


Chicago!


----------



## Erect Penis (Aug 4, 2015)

Good. Fuck Hulk Hogan. He was an overrated racist old fart to begin with.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Well under Shows > Beyond The Ring they still have Hulk Hogan's Unreleased Collectors Series ... which says 'Witness some of the rarest matches from Hulk Hogan's 30 year career. This special is an absolute must watch for all Hulkamaniacs.'










Yet they've removed 'Hulk Hogan's Rock 'n' Wrestling' .... which quite annoys me as I really wanted to watch those, yet I'm not bothered about watching his unreleased collectors series.

So how come they can remove the Rock 'n' Wrestling but not the actual show dedicated completely to Hulk Hogan ... unless they forgot but that is annoying.


----------



## Shadowfury (Jul 28, 2014)

*What's going to happen with Hogan now... they removed him from everything, now what?*

I know it's a little late but this was announced about a month ago or so when it was revealed that WWE will be removing Hogan from everything, his legacy etc. in WWF/WWE/WWC affiliated with all that from everything due to his racist rant or something about his daughter, blah blah... I don't know the details about it but this truly sucks. Really WWE? They literally fire Hogan now and removed everything about him in the records? I'm not sure what the exact details though so I would appreciate if someone can give me the details. But basically I was also reading some thiings Hogan was saying in some talk show and used the "N" word and how he used it with Booker T back in the day or whatever.

Pleaseee.... don't let this happen, god forbid if he ever passes away WWE won't commemorate him because of that crap? Come on WWE grow up.


Sooo.... my question is, is there any way they can let Hogan back and not let him lose everything about him? Everyone is a big fan of him... I'm a hulkamanic myself.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: What's going to happen with Hogan now... they removed him from everything, now what?*

I think it's best for everyone to just...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: What's going to happen with Hogan now... they removed him from everything, now what?*

*It will blow over for sure, no worries.*


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good to see the carrier pigeons reached the rest of the clan in time for the rally. :denzel2


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: What's going to happen with Hogan now... they removed him from everything, now what?*



Shadowfury said:


> I know it's a little late but this was announced about a month ago or so when it was revealed that WWE will be removing Hogan from everything, his legacy etc. in WWF/WWE/WWC affiliated with all that from everything due to his racist rant or something about his daughter, blah blah... I don't know the details about it but this truly sucks. Really WWE? They literally fire Hogan now and removed everything about him in the records? I'm not sure what the exact details though so I would appreciate if someone can give me the details. But basically I was also reading some thiings Hogan was saying in some talk show and used the "N" word and how he used it with Booker T back in the day or whatever.
> 
> Pleaseee.... don't let this happen, god forbid if he ever passes away WWE won't commemorate him because of that crap? Come on WWE grow up.
> 
> ...


Basically, he said he's racist "to a point" (or something like that), and because people are afraid of being called a racist themselves, they assume someone who says it outright must be extremely racist, and would've never said it if they weren't because it's like admitting to a crime. It's unimaginable in a politically correct world that someone might not be sensitive to labels or might want to be treated as a man or woman first and an "-ist" second.

At least that's how I see it.

I don't think any audio or whatever has been released.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

They pretty much already put a boot up his ass last year with this


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

...and one month later, we're back to normal. 

It's almost all blown over, most of the world has jumped to Hulk's defence, and nothing really has changed.


----------

